# You light em, they fight em! A GCV/Disneyland Resort December 2014 PTR- we're out!



## rentayenta

*You light em, they fight em! A GCV/Disneyland Resort December 2014 PTR!*

 to my trip report, glad to have you! This trip will be a little different from the others as we are going with our very dear and long time friends and two of their children. The dads in our group are both Captain Paramedic firefighters and weve been friends with them for nearly two decades. We have shared births and deaths, triumphs and tragedies. Our guys are the bravest of the brave, risking their lives to save yours. I cannot put into words how proud I am of my guy. Hes a true hero. And my hero is going to DISNEYLAND! 

We have always wanted to vacation together and we have, adults only; random trips to Vegas and concerts and the like but without the kids as we could never seem to pull it off. Both families have enjoyed the Disneyland Resort during the holidays but not at the same time. They havent stayed at the GCV but love the DLH. Their last holiday trip was about 6-7 years ago. We went last year for a quick two dayer. I can happily say this trip will be 3x that long.  Well have 4 park days, one resort day, and a beach day. 

The fellas got hired on at the same fire department (FD) nearly 20 years ago. We were all young and freshly married. They have remained brothers and partners at the FD all this time. These people are some of our dearest friends. They are family weve chosen.  

Rewind to a few months ago. We had gone to dinner for DHs birthday and were discussing Disney (go figure). I had the brilliant idea that we should all go this December. We had brought it up before but it never came to fruition; we couldnt get the logistics right. This year that all changes! 

After a few conversations sans the men, we just tell them what days they need off from the FD, we came up with a plan: basically anytime during the first 2- 2/12 weeks of December would work. Initially I had wanted Dec 1-7 as well most likely be in Vegas for DSs soccer tournament over Thanksgiving. It would be very easy to drive that Sunday to So Cal as wed be 3/4 of the way there already. Our friends were fine with any dates but preferred the second week as it worked better with their schedules. 

I told them to just plan on anytime within that first two weeks and Ill take care of the rest. 

I had been waking up every day at 5:30 am since May 1st to be on the computer and ready by 6 am to grab a villa at the GCV. Our chances from Dec 1-5 looked slim to none but once the 6th rolled around I could see what I wanted or what we could make work. Every night, the night before I could book, it looked promising but once 6 am came the following morning, my choices would be gone..I was starting to panic. Like really panic. Before that my friend who owns at the GCV would check availability for me thanks: Alison). I researched everything from split stays between the GCV and DLH/PPH to random off site properties to everything in between.  As I type I realize I need to cancel 6 reservations. 

Yesterday was the day I hit the jackpot. I woke up at 5:30, brewed my decaf, let the dogs out, logged into the DVC members site, and hit refresh no less than 20 times before 6 am.  I saw our dates open and nabbed them! There was also a one bedroom that showed available as well as more 2 bedrooms (you never know how many really) after I booked. They stayed available for about 15 minutes and then both got xed out for Dec 9. We were IN! Lets do this! I am so excited to share DVC with them. 

Where: the GCV, dedicated 2 bedroom. Im currently doing homework, using the GCV super thread, on villa requests and everything GCV. 

When: December 9-15.

Who: my family which is comprised of myself (Jenny), DH (Michael), DD17 (Gabby) , DD15 (Chloe), and DS13 (Joshua). Our friends have three daughters but only two will join us. The two joining us are 20 and 15. Well call them J (dad), H (mom), C (DD20), and K(DD15). Poor Joshua will be girl trapped once again. That makes a total 9 of us. Perfect for the 2 bedroom. 

How: drive. I married a firefighter after all. They are not in it for the moola  In all honestly, I like to drive. We all do. Our children look forward to the road trip. It extends the vacation in an odd way. We listen to lots of Disney music and heck, Disney is only 5-6 Disney movies from home. 

Here are a few too many photos of our motley crew.

Me and DH in Oregon:





Here we all are at Club 33 from March 2013:





1901 right before dinner at Club 33:





At an awards ceremony for the FD where DH was honored two-ish years ago:





Channeling our inner Gear and Winger at said awards ceremony:





Here are some older pics of DH doing what he does:





















More of us at Disney throughout the years. Ill apologize now for going a little nuts.  I havent seen some of these photos in ages. 

Us Disneyland 2013:





At AKV in 2012:









Epcot 2012:





Jedi Chloe:





At the GCV enjoying some gingerbread men and hot chocolate:







Continued in next post......​


----------



## rentayenta

Continued....

Disneyland 2013:





Us, PP in DCA 2011:






Disneyland 2011:












Adventureland. This is one of my all time favorite pictures:





Boys on the Monorail:





WDW 2009:


















WDW 2007:








Enough of the more recent, let’s kick it old school, say 9-10 years or so…..

Chloe with Princess Atta:





With the main Mouse:










ToonTown:





James P Sullivan:





Aladdin:





Goofy’s Kitchen with Donald:





Mickey love:







I know it’s a little too far to plan much but my goodness I am keeping myself busy reading menus and drooling over GCV photos. 

Again, thank you for joining me. Only 211 days until our trip!  

Up next: a rough itinerary, past DVC resort pics, and random trip musings. 









​


----------



## rentayenta

Saved for ToC.​


----------



## franandaj

This looks like a great group of friends and wonderful folks to take a trip with!

I'm in!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> This looks like a great group of friends and wonderful folks to take a trip with!
> 
> I'm in!





 Glad you're here! They are really wonderful friends. Keep fitbitting girl, you're going to need the energy for our afternoon together. 

I realized after I posted this, lots of my friends here have just left for trips. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

Thanks for sending out a beacon. I am here and I love the picture of the kiddos with Sully. They were so little.


----------



## MEK

OMG!  How CUTE are all those throwback pictures!  

I'm in!


----------



## jedijill

I'm here!  Thanks for the bat signal.

Love the pictures of the kids when they were little.  Your hubby is rather handsome in his uniform...love your Officer and a Gentleman pose. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Thanks for sending out a beacon. I am here and I love the picture of the kiddos with Sully. They were so little.





 Thanks for coming over. They were so little, I can't believe it. Soon you'll be looking back 10 years and wondering where the time went. ​


MEK said:


> OMG!  How CUTE are all those throwback pictures!
> 
> I'm in!




 Howdy! I know you're on the way to WDW. Have a blast!​


jedijill said:


> I'm here!  Thanks for the bat signal.
> 
> Love the pictures of the kids when they were little.  Your hubby is rather handsome in his uniform...love your Officer and a Gentleman pose.
> 
> Jill in CO




 I like that pose too. People think we're nuts!  Glad you're here.​


----------



## rentayenta

A little DVC history. We purchased DVC through Disney in May 2009 with SSR as our home resort. We have stretched our points pretty far in my opinion. I am always in a state of borrow and this trip wont be any different.  I am currently on the wait list for points at the GCV. Cmon Rob Shapiro (my guide), mama needs an add-on!  



We have stayed at OKW in a GV with our friends. That was our first DVC experience. It was during this trip that we bought DVC. 

Our first official use of points was our trip to Cabo. Odd I know to trade out but we had just been to WDW and our contract came with an extra set of points. We chose the Playa Grande in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. 

Our next use of DVC was at the GCV, a 2 bedroom with our friends, the same ones who treated us to the GV at OKW. It was our turn to treat and we were more than happy to do so! 

In 2012 we did a mega trip to WDW staying at the THV at SSR and AKV Kidani in a 2 bedroom. Both are amazing resorts. 

We have also used our points for short trips and random nights at the GCV and even traded points for stays at the DLH a few times. 

Purchasing DVC has been the best vacation decision weve made. We love the pools, the restaurants, the villas, the service, and the pleasure of staying somewhere beautiful adds to our vacation. 



Here is a photo tour of some of my favorite DVC moments. Enjoy!

Earning beads for his necklace/keychain at AKV:









Roasting marshmallows at AKV:





Enjoying a glass of wine at AKV:





AKV villa view Jambo, 2009:









Kidani view, 2012:













THV:





Kitchen full of groceries at the THV:





Cheers from the pool at SSR:





This never gets old:





Flipping omelets in the OKW GV kitchen:









View from loft in OKW GV:





Continued in next post....​


----------



## rentayenta

2 bedroom at the GCV:





Kitchen at GCV. I love my kitchens even on vacation:





Poolside GCV:





What a view GCV:





Villa pics of the Playa Grande and Cabo:

























































Post Boma coma:





Pin trading with Kingpin at AKV:





Bread service and wine at Sanaa:





AKV pool party loot:





GCV tree:







The above are just a small sample of the magical moments weve shared via DVC.  Looking forward to sharing the love this December with our friends and each other.  





*To be continued......*




​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Subbing in and marking my spot.  


ETA.
Just finished reading the intro and I love all the family pictures.  Wonderful to see your kids growing up in them....and what amazing memories and family vacations you and Michael have had.

Congrats on scoring the 2-bedroom villa at GC.  Sounds like its going to be a great 6 days.


----------



## disney ny

I am here and very excited for your next trip report.  Loved your last one!  I can feel your excitement and that is always a great time to start a PTR, I started mine too but don't have to wait quite as long as you.  One of Alison's pointers for my report was to include lots of pictures and she said if I wanted you to read it I need lots of my family!  She wasn't kidding.  You love your pictures!  BUT, don't worry because I do too!  Loved your little walk down memory lane- it makes me sad how fast the kids grow and change.  I remembered your groceries before I ever even saw the pictures!  You with the groceries, Alison with the meat in her suitcase.........see all these things take up space in my brain and I can't remember things like where I put my keys.   Anyway I am reading along and very excited for a CA trip!


----------



## franandaj

Jenny, you're like a walking DVC advertisement!  I love it!

I can't believe the growing up pictures of your kids!  I remember subbing in to your GCV TR and what the kids looked like then, now Gabby has straight hair (I am getting the girls right and not mixed up?   ) 

So looking forward to hanging out with you when you come for this trip.  We'll have to pick the day, Christmas season gets busy so we'll have to pick our date well in advance.  Somehow I don't think that will be a problem for you!

Yay for pouring over the menus!  There are so many great places to eat out there.  I was just telling Jill that even if you can get in all the attractions you want, you have to have enough days to eat at all the great places there, you can't rush your tummy!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Subbing in and marking my spot.
> 
> 
> ETA.
> Just finished reading the intro and I love all the family pictures.  Wonderful to see your kids growing up in them....and what amazing memories and family vacations you and Michael have had.
> 
> Congrats on scoring the 2-bedroom villa at GC.  Sounds like its going to be a great 6 days.





 friend! Thank you! I was like losing sleep over that dang 2 bedroom. ​


disney ny said:


> I am here and very excited for your next trip report.  Loved your last one!  I can feel your excitement and that is always a great time to start a PTR, I started mine too but don't have to wait quite as long as you.  One of Alison's pointers for my report was to include lots of pictures and she said if I wanted you to read it I need lots of my family!  She wasn't kidding.  You love your pictures!  BUT, don't worry because I do too!  Loved your little walk down memory lane- it makes me sad how fast the kids grow and change.  I remembered your groceries before I ever even saw the pictures!  You with the groceries, Alison with the meat in her suitcase.........see all these things take up space in my brain and I can't remember things like where I put my keys.   Anyway I am reading along and very excited for a CA trip!




 I'll go find your report. 

They do grow so fast. Its bittersweet for sure. I've enjoyed all the stages but in all honesty I'm loving these teenage years. 

Alsion is right, we love LOTS of photos! ​


franandaj said:


> Jenny, you're like a walking DVC advertisement!  I love it!




 I own it. ​


> I can't believe the growing up pictures of your kids!  I remember subbing in to your GCV TR and what the kids looked like then, now Gabby has straight hair (I am getting the girls right and not mixed up?   )




Chloe is the middle who now has straight hair. Go to FB. ​


> So looking forward to hanging out with you when you come for this trip.  We'll have to pick the day, Christmas season gets busy so we'll have to pick our date well in advance.  Somehow I don't think that will be a problem for you!



No problem at all.  We'll plan. I am updating soon with a rough itinerary.​


> Yay for pouring over the menus!  There are so many great places to eat out there.  I was just telling Jill that even if you can get in all the attractions you want, you have to have enough days to eat at all the great places there, you can't rush your tummy!




I agree. Our friends haven't tried very many places. Steakhouse 55 is on my must list. Not sure they'd love Napa....Plaza Inn for sure as well as the Hearthstone Lounge, my favorite part of the GCV. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry for the delay in updates, I've been working on one for the cruise report too. 


I've been doing some research on last year's hours to semi-predict this year's hours because I'm a freak like that and this is what I came up with. Our plan, as of now, is to have a resort/DTD day, a beach day, and 4 park days. Michael wants 3 park days, 2 beach days, and one resort day. If he'd promise the that it would go Disneyland 2, DCA 1, then I may agree.  Hoppers are still up in the air though I am leaning against it kind of. Last year we did a one day/one park trip for two days and loved it. It was so relaxing to be able to stay put, not worrying about what is going on in the other park. Having said that, with a potential of 4 park days, I can see us wanting to hop days 3 and 4. Thankfully that decision doesn't need to be made anytime soon unless Disney raises ticket prices. 


It was just posted in the holiday super thread that Disneyland may be doing a Christmas party like WDW does. I don't know what that'll do to our plans in terms of fireworks and non park day etc but we'll see. So for now, my best guesstimated park hours look like this: 


*Tuesday, December 9*

Disneyland 9-9
Fireworks 7:30
F! 
MM/EMH 8-9

DCA 9-8
WoC 8:15

*Wednesday, December 10*

Disneyland 9-9
Fireworks 7:30
F! 

DCA 9-8
WoC 8:15
EMH 8-9

*Thursday, December 11*

Disneyland 9-9
Fireworks 7:30
F! 
MM/EMH 8-9

DCA 9-8
WoC 8:15

*Friday, December 12*

Disneyland 9-12
Fireworks 9:30
F! 9 & 10:30

DCA 9-10
WoC 9 & 10:15
EMH 8-9

*Saturday, December 13*

Disneyland 8-12 
Fireworks 9:30
F! 9 & 10:30
MM/EMH 7-8

DCA 8-11 
WoC 9 & 10:15

*Sunday, December 14*

Disneyland 8-12
Fireworks 9:30
F! 9 & 10:30

DCA 8-11
WoC 9 & 10:15


According to last year's calendar, the fireworks play nightly but F! shows only on the weekends. WoC plays nightly as well, twice on weekends. 


Our rough itinerary looks like this:

Dec 8: SLC to Vegas, need to decide on hotel for the night. I'm leaning towards the MGM Grand right now but it's subject to change based on finding the best deal. 

Dec 9: Vegas to Anaheim, grocery store, check into GCV, pool, DTD, general resort day

Dec 10: parks

Dec 11: parks

Dec 12: beach (weather permitting) 

Dec 13: parks 

Dec 14: parks

Dec 15: Anaheim to SLC or Anaheim to Vegas for the night then onto SLC the following day. 

Our beach day will be dependent on the weather but ideally I'd like it right smack in the middle.  



​


----------



## franandaj

I would swap the beach day so that you're not planning park days on Saturday and Sunday, but that's just me.

Keep planning!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I would swap the beach day so that you're not planning park days on Saturday and Sunday, but that's just me.
> 
> Keep planning!






I thought about that but like to book end my beach day with Disney but we could do 3 park days, beach, final park day. 

I'm afraid if Disney does a west coast very of MVMCP it may affect weekday hours. I don't know what to expect and I wish we'd hear either way and soon. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like you have a rough plan.  I'm sure it'll firm up soon enough.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you have a rough plan.  I'm sure it'll firm up soon enough.






You know it girl! This whole Disneyland maybe having a MVMCP is giving me anxiety.​


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi!!! I've been following your TR of "You bet your Aft" on Wonder! Love being able to follow along! I'm still on the 1st page but really LOVED seeing so many photos of your family trips! By the way, gorgeous family! Your eldest daughter seriously looks just like you! I'm local to DLR and have been on 2 DCL cruises (one out of LA & one out of PC on Fantasy). Never been to WDW. Love previewing the parks and resorts thru your photos. 

We joined DVC on last year's cruise. We didn't purchase a lot of points but will be using it for the 1st time on July also at GCV. Calling it a staycation cuz no airfare! Whoo-hoo! Just my family of 4. We are DLR passholders but never stayed at any of the on site hotels. Plan to do 3 nights 1 BDR villa and really relax, enjoy resort, lots of pool time, enjoy the villa kitchen and do a couple simple meals. Then 2 nights in a studio and do the parks.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Ok...I finished it! I think what I'm so excited about our upcoming 1st DVC stay is the kitchen! I love that it makes the villa truly a home away from home. I love that it's so convenient when you have a family. Loving everything so far!


----------



## rentayenta

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi!!! I've been following your TR of "You bet your Aft" on Wonder! Love being able to follow along! I'm still on the 1st page but really LOVED seeing so many photos of your family trips! By the way, gorgeous family! Your eldest daughter seriously looks just like you! I'm local to DLR and have been on 2 DCL cruises (one out of LA & one out of PC on Fantasy). Never been to WDW. Love previewing the parks and resorts thru your photos.
> 
> We joined DVC on last year's cruise. We didn't purchase a lot of points but will be using it for the 1st time on July also at GCV. Calling it a staycation cuz no airfare! Whoo-hoo! Just my family of 4. We are DLR passholders but never stayed at any of the on site hotels. Plan to do 3 nights 1 BDR villa and really relax, enjoy resort, lots of pool time, enjoy the villa kitchen and do a couple simple meals. Then 2 nights in a studio and do the parks.





 to this report and  home. Congrats on your DVC purchase. You are going to love the GCV. They are amazing. Going to the parks feels so much different when you don't have to drive home after a long day. I can't wait to hear how you like it. 

I don't know how local you are to Disneyland but I was born in Long Beach and raised in Cypress. Moved back to Long Beach in college and then here to Utah. I miss home something fierce. 

Everyone tells my eldest she looks like me. She use to fight in but has finally realized there are worse fates. ​








pepe3penelope said:


> Ok...I finished it! I think what I'm so excited about our upcoming 1st DVC stay is the kitchen! I love that it makes the villa truly a home away from home. I love that it's so convenient when you have a family. Loving everything so far!




You'll love the kitchen and the laundry. I don't do load and loads but its nice if something spills its nice to be able to take care of it and not pack a bunch of filthy clothes. 

And the balcony in the morning with a cup of coffee? Heaven! ​


----------



## franandaj

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi!!! I've been following your TR of "You bet your Aft" on Wonder! Love being able to follow along! I'm still on the 1st page but really LOVED seeing so many photos of your family trips! By the way, gorgeous family! Your eldest daughter seriously looks just like you! I'm local to DLR and have been on 2 DCL cruises (one out of LA & one out of PC on Fantasy). Never been to WDW. Love previewing the parks and resorts thru your photos.
> 
> We joined DVC on last year's cruise. We didn't purchase a lot of points but will be using it for the 1st time on July also at GCV. Calling it a staycation cuz no airfare! Whoo-hoo! Just my family of 4. We are DLR passholders but never stayed at any of the on site hotels. Plan to do 3 nights 1 BDR villa and really relax, enjoy resort, lots of pool time, enjoy the villa kitchen and do a couple simple meals. Then 2 nights in a studio and do the parks.



You are going to love it! We do that every year for two nights in February.  It's such a different vibe when you just go back to your room after relaxing at the hotel.  I was able to get a TravelZoo voucher that saved me 50% at the spa. We enjoyed some of the restaurants, but I also love cooking in the Villa too! Make sure you plan a night to use the grills.

Even if you don't plan on going in the parks those first few days, you can always go in, hit one ride and go back and lay by the pools. It's so great being right there. Wuth your passes it might be tough not to go in even if its just for one or two rides!


----------



## pepe3penelope

franandaj said:


> You are going to love it! We do that every year for two nights in February.  It's such a different vibe when you just go back to your room after relaxing at the hotel.  I was able to get a TravelZoo voucher that saved me 50% at the spa. We enjoyed some of the restaurants, but I also love cooking in the Villa too! Make sure you plan a night to use the grills.  Even if you don't plan on going in the parks those first few days, you can always go in, hit one ride and go back and lay by the pools. It's so great being right there. Wuth your passes it might be tough not to go in even if its just for one or two rides!



I've tried to mentally prepare my DD who is 6 1/2 that we are just relaxing at the resort, so DTD, & pools. However, I finally accepted that we may go in briefly to the parks a couple times!


----------



## pepe3penelope

rentayenta said:


> to this report and  home. Congrats on your DVC purchase. You are going to love the GCV. They are amazing. Going to the parks feels so much different when you don't have to drive home after a long day. I can't wait to hear how you like it.  I don't know how local you are to Disneyland but I was born in Long Beach and raised in Cypress. Moved back to Long Beach in college and then here to Utah. I miss home something fierce.  Everyone tells my eldest she looks like me. She use to fight in but has finally realized there are worse fates.    You'll love the kitchen and the laundry. I don't do load and loads but its nice if something spills its nice to be able to take care of it and not pack a bunch of filthy clothes.  And the balcony in the morning with a cup of coffee? Heaven!



My family and I moved to West torrance during my freshman year of high school. I met my DH at CSULB but went to nursing school at Mount St. Mary's in Brentwood (above the Getty Center). We used to rent apartments in Redondo Beach but have lived in our house in Harbor City (east of the Torrance border) for the last 13 years.  My DH and I were Disney lovers before we got together and even more so as a couple. We always say we have Disney in our blood!!! My DD (6 1/2) and DS (almost 3) are definitely immersed in Disney!!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

rentayenta said:


> to this report and  home. Congrats on your DVC purchase. You are going to love the GCV. They are amazing. Going to the parks feels so much different when you don't have to drive home after a long day. I can't wait to hear how you like it.  I don't know how local you are to Disneyland but I was born in Long Beach and raised in Cypress. Moved back to Long Beach in college and then here to Utah. I miss home something fierce.  Everyone tells my eldest she looks like me. She use to fight in but has finally realized there are worse fates.    You'll love the kitchen and the laundry. I don't do load and loads but its nice if something spills its nice to be able to take care of it and not pack a bunch of filthy clothes.  And the balcony in the morning with a cup of coffee? Heaven!



I'm really looking forward the the balcony at GCV and our upcoming cruise in May (our first verandah stateroom). I'm used yo waking up much earlier than everyone else in the household.  My favorite part of vacations is when the morning air is still brisk, it's calm & quiet outside, and I can just take it all in. Can't wait!


----------



## rentayenta

pepe3penelope said:


> My family and I moved to West torrance during my freshman year of high school. I met my DH at CSULB but went to nursing school at Mount St. Mary's in Brentwood (above the Getty Center). We used to rent apartments in Redondo Beach but have lived in our house in Harbor City (east of the Torrance border) for the last 13 years.  My DH and I were Disney lovers before we got together and even more so as a couple. We always say we have Disney in our blood!!! My DD (6 1/2) and DS (almost 3) are definitely immersed in Disney!!!




So you were coming as I was leaving.  I graduated from CSULB in Psychology in the early 90's. Loved attending school there. Our plans, pending everything goes as planned (knock on wood) is to return to So Cal summer 2016. For good.    

I am not super familiar with LA County. I stayed somewhat behind the orange curtain and dipped my feet in Long Beach. 

Isn't Disney the best when the whole family shares the love?​



pepe3penelope said:


> I'm really looking forward the the balcony at GCV and our upcoming cruise in May (our first verandah stateroom). I'm used yo waking up much earlier than everyone else in the household.  My favorite part of vacations is when the morning air is still brisk, it's calm & quiet outside, and I can just take it all in. Can't wait!




Me too! I am a total morning person. Make sure you bring coffee packets like Starbuck via if you drink coffee to enjoy in those early morning hours on the verandah during your cruise. Room service knocked super quiet and didn't wake up DS so it was easy to enjoy a little something on the verandah while he slept. You are going to LOVE having a verandah. It's so cool. I'm an early morning person and somewhat of an early evening person so beginning and ending the day with the door open and the sound of the waves was incredible. I'm excited for you.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You are going to love it! We do that every year for two nights in February.  It's such a different vibe when you just go back to your room after relaxing at the hotel.  I was able to get a TravelZoo voucher that saved me 50% at the spa. We enjoyed some of the restaurants, but I also love cooking in the Villa too! Make sure you plan a night to use the grills.
> 
> Even if you don't plan on going in the parks those first few days, you can always go in, hit one ride and go back and lay by the pools. It's so great being right there. Wuth your passes it might be tough not to go in even if its just for one or two rides!





I just saw another GCH spa Travelzoo coupon good through July I think. I am hoping to score one that goes into December. Let me know if you see anything please. 

I love the grill there. That's definitely going on the food list. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

Here I am!  must come back and read. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Here I am!  must come back and read. Thanks for the heads up





 Hola amiga.  Glad you're here. There's not too much to catch up on. I may have started this a little early. 

But we can always chat about our new cruise info too. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

All caught up, I couldn't get over the family pictures. Loved seeing the kids teeny tiny, so adorable!!!! 

A MVMCP at DL? I've not done the one at WDW so have no official opinion, but people seem to love it. I don't like that Disney charges more for just a few things. 

Awesome that you're finally able to do a family trip with your friends  

Never too early to plan  yes indeed, let's talk cruising whenever!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just found your PTR for your DLR trip. I have seen it on the DL threads that you are going to the DLR in December but I didn't know you wrote a PTR until I found it today after being away from the threads for a while.

I'm excited for you and your family that you will be going back to the DLR during the holiday season and to be able to stay at the GCV is great as well.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> All caught up, I couldn't get over the family pictures. Loved seeing the kids teeny tiny, so adorable!!!!
> 
> A MVMCP at DL? I've not done the one at WDW so have no official opinion, but people seem to love it. I don't like that Disney charges more for just a few things.
> 
> Awesome that you're finally able to do a family trip with your friends
> 
> Never too early to plan  yes indeed, let's talk cruising whenever!





they were so teeny tiny. It goes by far too fast.  

That's the rumor but I have no idea if its true about MVMCP at Disneyland. Someone had heard it from a CM. I don't paying extra for the typical holiday stuff either. 

We're so excited for this trip and the two bedroom will be heavenly! M and I were talking last night and sort of planning that we'll use the grill, enjoy the lounge, maybe just adults at Napa one night for apps, drinks, desserts. 

And then we'll ALL be there next October! ​



mvf-m11c said:


> I just found your PTR for your DLR trip. I have seen it on the DL threads that you are going to the DLR in December but I didn't know you wrote a PTR until I found it today after being away from the threads for a while.
> 
> I'm excited for you and your family that you will be going back to the DLR during the holiday season and to be able to stay at the GCV is great as well.




Hi Bret and  

We're excited to go back too. I'll be looking for your November report. Always good info and photos. 






*I booked a Disney cruise today! 10/18/15 Mexico!  five nights on the Disney Wonder but  it's a surprise. Joshua sort of knows but he'll forget.*


​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *I booked a Disney cruise today! 10/18/15 Mexico!  five nights on the Disney Wonder but  it's a surprise. Joshua sort of knows but he'll forget.*​





​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> ​






Do you have a similar announcement to make?  ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Do you have a similar announcement to make?  ​





Me too me too, I booked too!!!!! ​


----------



## Pinkocto

Any news on Chloe's hair?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Me too me too, I booked too!!!!! ​




Yay us! And we'll do a little Disneyland prior to San Diego! Oh my gosh, you haven't been to San Diego either. ​





Pinkocto said:


> Any news on Chloe's hair?




 Its stick strait and so thick. We had to chop off about 3 inches after as her ends were dead but her hair can still act as mermaid hair as she calls it. Her barometer for long enough hair is if it can cover her sea shells. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yay us! And we'll do a little Disneyland prior to San Diego! Oh my gosh, you haven't been to San Diego either. ​



I know, what's the must see thing/place? This is going to be a FUN trip!!! 






rentayenta said:


> Its stick strait and so thick. We had to chop off about 3 inches after as her ends were dead but her hair can still act as mermaid hair as she calls it. Her barometer for long enough hair is if it can cover her sea shells. ​



  I'm so glad you guys finally got some results! Does she like it?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I thought about that but like to book end my beach day with Disney but we could do 3 park days, beach, final park day.
> 
> I'm afraid if Disney does a west coast very of MVMCP it may affect weekday hours. I don't know what to expect and I wish we'd hear either way and soon. ​



They never have done a MVMCP, but I've heard rumors that they're tossing the idea around.



rentayenta said:


> I just saw another GCH spa Travelzoo coupon good through July I think. I am hoping to score one that goes into December. Let me know if you see anything please. ​



And you didn't tell me immediately!  



rentayenta said:


> Yay us! And we'll do a little Disneyland prior to San Diego! Oh my gosh, you haven't been to San Diego either. ​



I think you all should come to Casa Nueva for a BBQ or some other kind of dinner!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I know, what's the must see thing/place? This is going to be a FUN trip!!!





So much fun! I cannot wait one day past 517! ​


> I'm so glad you guys finally got some results! Does she like it?




I'll post a pic. I still have to send you my chubby link too. ​


franandaj said:


> They never have done a MVMCP, but I've heard rumors that they're tossing the idea around.
> 
> 
> And you didn't tell me immediately!
> 
> 
> I think you all should come to Casa Nueva for a BBQ or some other kind of dinner!




I saw it on Travelzoo just the other day. It's a screaming deal. 

I read that too in Sherry's super thread. I'm hoping they don't have a party. 

 A BBQ sounds good. I mean since we'll all be sleeping there you'll have to feed us.    ​


----------



## Pinkocto

Did you see prices are already going up for October? I put my down payment last night to lock in the price, its official


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Did you see prices are already going up for October? I put my down payment last night to lock in the price, its official





I saw! It seems lots of rooms go on and off hold too. I keep checking prices and sometimes a 7A will be available and then a few minutes later, it's not. I've seen it will all cabin types. 

I'm glad I went with two cabins but I could have saved some decent money had we done a family cabin. 

I'm glad you put down your deposit!   ​


----------



## rentayenta

* 193 days!!! *



It's countdown photo time! I'll be haring some of my favorite Disney memories. 






​


----------



## Pinkocto

193 Day Dance!!!!




​


----------



## Pinkocto

What are your hotel plans pre-cruise? I'm going to try for VGC. I LOVED that place


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> What are your hotel plans pre-cruise? I'm going to try for VGC. I LOVED that place




Same!  7 months is so hard though. Maybe my add on will happen by November. That 11 month advantage would help us! 

I'm thinking we'll drive to Vegas on 10/14, stay the night, arrive to Disneyland 10/15, do DL/DCA on the 16/17, and drive to San Diego the morning we sail. Sound good?​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I saw it on Travelzoo just the other day. It's a screaming deal.
> 
> I read that too in Sherry's super thread. I'm hoping they don't have a party.
> 
> A BBQ sounds good. I mean since we'll all be sleeping there you'll have to feed us.    ​



I bought two. 

I hope they don't start the hard ticketed Christmas party at DL.

It IS doable. You and Michael can have the OVC room, Pam can have a couch and as long as your kids don't mind sleeping in the sauna in the poolhouse!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I bought two.
> 
> I hope they don't start the hard ticketed Christmas party at DL.
> 
> It IS doable. You and Michael can have the OVC room, Pam can have a couch and as long as your kids don't mind sleeping in the sauna in the poolhouse!



The couch is fine with me!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Same!  7 months is so hard though. Maybe my add on will happen by November. That 11 month advantage would help us!
> 
> I'm thinking we'll drive to Vegas on 10/14, stay the night, arrive to Disneyland 10/15, do DL/DCA on the 16/17, and drive to San Diego the morning we sail. Sound good?​



I was lucky with my September trip at the 7 month last year, hopefully October won't be too bad. 

Hoppers? How long is the drive for you guys? I should remember from your last trip but it's slipped my mind. 

I'm liking this plan!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like there's a cruise party happening.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I bought two.
> 
> I hope they don't start the hard ticketed Christmas party at DL.
> 
> It IS doable. You and Michael can have the OVC room, Pam can have a couch and as long as your kids don't mind sleeping in the sauna in the poolhouse!




Have you met Gabby?  She needs a bed.  LOL! 

I'm with you on the party hard ticket. I vote no! 
​




Pinkocto said:


> I was lucky with my September trip at the 7 month last year, hopefully October won't be too bad.
> 
> Hoppers? How long is the drive for you guys? I should remember from your last trip but it's slipped my mind.
> 
> I'm liking this plan!





Its about 10.5 hours if I drive, 12 if Michael drives. 

With only two days, we'll most likely skip Hoppers. Oh wait do you mean for December trip? With 4 days we'll get Hoppers. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like there's a cruise party happening.




 It'll be a good time. Can't wait. I think we're just under 500 days. ​


----------



## rentayenta

My favorite sign on the Disney Wonder:








* 192 days!!! *


​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Have you met Gabby?  She needs a bed.  LOL!
> ​



You'll have to wait on staying with us then. We only have one extra bed. I think Tabby is a little old to share with you and Michael.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You'll have to wait on staying with us then. We only have one extra bed. I think Tabby is a little old to share with you and Michael.





Lol!I think you're right. We'll have to suffer at the GCV if we can get it. 

How's your trip???? ​


----------



## rentayenta

This pic cracks me up. Chloe has the sweetest little smile on. Clearly Joshua was a little crabby during this day at Disney. 










* 191 days!!! ​*​


----------



## PrincessInOz

^^^



Love the expression on Joshua's face.  Priceless!


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> This pic cracks me up. Chloe has the sweetest little smile on. Clearly Joshua was a little crabby during this day at Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 191 days!!! ​*​



This is adorable!  So cute!  

Congrats on the cruise booking.  Very exciting!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Love the expression on Joshua's face.  Priceless!




He was a such a creep that afternoon!  It's one of my all time favorite Disney pics.​




MEK said:


> This is adorable!  So cute!
> 
> Congrats on the cruise booking.  Very exciting!




Thanks, I'm so excited but the surprise factor is killing me.  Thank goodness I have all of you. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*189 days!!!






*​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> How's your trip???? ​



Almost over.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Almost over.




Always so bittersweet. ​


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Almost over.



Boo!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Always so bittersweet. ​





jedijill said:


> Boo!
> 
> Jill in CO



We do have tomorrow and we're capping it off with BoG, so it's not all bad. Besides I'm starting to miss Tesla.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We do have tomorrow and we're capping it off with BoG, so it's not all bad. Besides I'm starting to miss Tesla.






BOG looks awesome! Can't wait to read about it.​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> *189 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Love this picture!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Love this picture!





Thanks girl.  I could countdown 1,000's of days with the photos I have. But I'm glad I don't have to. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> This pic cracks me up. Chloe has the sweetest little smile on. Clearly Joshua was a little crabby during this day at Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 191 days!!! ​*​





This looks like a perfect pirate snarl!

Hoppers for December, not October, got it


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> This looks like a perfect pirate snarl!
> 
> Hoppers for December, not October, got it







 I knew you'd like that pic of snarly Joshua.  He was a beast that day! 


You're back! ​


----------



## rentayenta

I get to see this in


*188 days!!!*




​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I get to see this in
> 
> 
> *188 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I knew you'd like that pic of snarly Joshua.  He was a beast that day!
> 
> 
> You're back! ​






They're both beyond adorable!


----------



## PrincessInOz

A picture a day keeps the countdown ticking away.  Loving the pics.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


>




Inching closer.​




Pinkocto said:


> They're both beyond adorable!





Thanks friend. Can't wait for you to meet Chloe, Michael, and Gab. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> A picture a day keeps the countdown ticking away.  Loving the pics.



 It most certainly does! 





*186 days!!!








*​


----------



## rentayenta

In honor of SWW at WDW, storming with a Trooper at Disneyland:









*185 days!!!*

​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> In honor of SWW at WDW, storming with a Trooper at Disneyland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *185 days!!!*
> 
> ​





​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> ​








 Thanks for counting down with me. 


*183 days!!!









*



​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the Orange!


----------



## franandaj

The cone is so cute!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for counting down with me.
> 
> 
> *183 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Love this! How do they come up with this stuff!!! 



​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the Orange!




​


franandaj said:


> The cone is so cute!



I know! I think they went above and beyond in Carsland. ​


Pinkocto said:


> Love this! How do they come up with this stuff!!!
> 
> ​




I don't know; magic?  The details are truly magical.




*181 days!!!*







Gorgeous cheese plate rom dinner at Club 33. 


​


----------



## rentayenta

*178 days!!!​*




​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *178 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> ​





You're so sweet, thanks for counting along. 


*177 days!!!*




​


----------



## Pinkocto

You know I love a countdown!  

And I LOVE Toad's ride!!!!


----------



## franandaj

I love all the pictures!

It depresses me when the count is triple digits, I'm glad that you can countdown like this.  I try not to think about the ones that area really far out too much.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> You know I love a countdown!
> 
> And I LOVE Toad's ride!!!!



Isn't Toad the best? Its so quintessential Disney. Disneyland's Fantasyland is just one cool place. I love Pinocchio too. And the Storybook boats. They're so magical.​





franandaj said:


> I love all the pictures!
> 
> It depresses me when the count is triple digits, I'm glad that you can countdown like this.  I try not to think about the ones that area really far out too much.




Mine are all always really far out.  Guess you won't be joining me in the 490 days until the cruise countdown?  When I lived close, there was no need to countdown.   ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Mine are all always really far out.  Guess you won't be joining me in the 490 days until the cruise countdown?  When I lived close, there was no need to countdown.   ​



I'm annoyed with the woman on FB who is down to like 140 days for our October Cruise.         I think she's been counting from before 180 days or even more, but she's been annoying me posting every five days or so.  For me it's too long to get excited.

We haven't even decided when to do our Palo dinner!  I'm thinking we should try pirate night this trip.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm annoyed with the woman on FB who is down to like 140 days for our October Cruise.         I think she's been counting from before 180 days or even more, but she's been annoying me posting every five days or so.  For me it's too long to get excited.
> 
> We haven't even decided when to do our Palo dinner!  I'm thinking we should try pirate night this trip.







Sorry I missed this.  We'll definitely do pirate night. This'll be Michael and the girls first cruise. I'm thinking Palo brunch. Ladies? 










*175 days!!! ​*

​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Sorry I missed this.  We'll definitely do pirate night. This'll be Michael and the girls first cruise. I'm thinking Palo brunch. Ladies?​




Palo brunch sounds good to me!  






rentayenta said:


> *175 days!!! ​*




​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Palo brunch sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> ​






The brunch food looks better to me. I like the idea of a buffet and then entree. 




*173 days!!! *​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> *178 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love this picture of you two!  So cute!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The brunch food looks better to me. I like the idea of a buffet and then entree. ​




I actually prefer brunch, there's a lot more options to my liking. But both are fabulous. 







rentayenta said:


> *173 days!!! *​





​


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I love this picture of you two!  So cute!





Thanks lady!  1901 is just too cool.​




Pinkocto said:


> I actually prefer brunch, there's a lot more options to my liking. But both are fabulous.
> 
> ​





I'm thinking Michael and I will only be able to pull off one so brunch it is. 




Cheers at Club 33!!! 


*172 says!!!*








​


----------



## Ms. WDW

Love, Love, Love your trip reports!!  ​

I love looking at all your pictures and hearing the cute stories!  Plus, I'll admit....your reports give me ideas on things to do!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Cheers, indeed!


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:


> Love, Love, Love your trip reports!!  ​
> 
> I love looking at all your pictures and hearing the cute stories!  Plus, I'll admit....your reports give me ideas on things to do!






Thanks friend!  I am such a report junkie and get tons of ideas from others. That's why we share them. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Cheers, indeed!




Yes ma'am!  I feel so fortunate to have experienced Club 33 before this renovation. I mean it'll still be fabulous and probably even more fabulous but I am sort of an old school kind of girl.​


----------



## rentayenta

*171 days!!!*








​


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun picture! 





​


----------



## franandaj

Love the countdown pictures!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> What a fun picture!
> 
> 
> ​





Thanks!  How's your weekend?​





franandaj said:


> Love the countdown pictures!




Gracias girl. I'm SO jonesing for a trip home. It's physically painful. 

How's the new house? I haven't seen any FB pics recently.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thanks!  How's your weekend?​



Super short sadly, I worked yesterday and back tomorrow. How about you?





rentayenta said:


> Gracias girl. I'm SO jonesing for a trip home. It's physically painful. ​




That doesn't sound good  can you plan one soon?​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Gracias girl. I'm SO jonesing for a trip home. It's physically painful.
> 
> How's the new house? I haven't seen any FB pics recently.​



I love being at the new house. So much space!  I've been crazy busy and nothing to post about.  Yesterday we had a rehearsal in Hollywood and then high tailed it down the 5 to an event at DCA. We didn't get home until almost 10:00 and we  were both wiped. We have a concert today at the same time as the USA / Portugal game. I'll be so glad when the concert is over, we won't have really anything major to do for  two and a half weeks, well except for finish moving.


----------



## eandesmom

loving the countdown pics, and the summer water pics on FB!


----------



## jedijill

Great countdown pictures!  I'm finally back and trying to get caught up with everything (including finishing my own TR!) 

Can I say, I don't miss living in Missouri anymore?  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Super short sadly, I worked yesterday and back tomorrow. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound good  can you plan one soon?





No. I was hoping for July but its not going to work. December it is.​







franandaj said:


> I love being at the new house. So much space!  I've been crazy busy and nothing to post about.  Yesterday we had a rehearsal in Hollywood and then high tailed it down the 5 to an event at DCA. We didn't get home until almost 10:00 and we  were both wiped. We have a concert today at the same time as the USA / Portugal game. I'll be so glad when the concert is over, we won't have really anything major to do for  two and a half weeks, well except for finish moving.





Oh my gosh girl, you've got to be beat. Have you posted many house pics on FB?​


eandesmom said:


> loving the countdown pics, and the summer water pics on FB!




Summer is my favorite, thank you. We love the water.​



jedijill said:


> Great countdown pictures!  I'm finally back and trying to get caught up with everything (including finishing my own TR!)
> 
> Can I say, I don't miss living in Missouri anymore?
> 
> Jill in CO





That humidity sounded terrible.  Glad you're back. 







*168 days!!!










*​


----------



## MEK

Wow - you are already in the 160's!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *168 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/CENTER]




This is soooo pretty!

​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> This is soooo pretty!
> 
> ​







Its amazing isn't it? IASW Holiday is pure magic. I love the traditional IASW at Disneyland too but it's like magic on crack during the holidays. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*167 days!!! 









​*


----------



## Pinkocto

where is that one? I know I read that TR but I can't remember the hotel.​


----------



## pepe3penelope

rentayenta said:


> 167 days!!!



Wow!!! Isn't that one of the themed suites at DLH?!?!? How lucky! I hear the views are amazing!


----------



## rentayenta

Thats the standard room (this had a DTD view) at the DLH ladies! All the rooms have the lighted musical headboard.  It's like pixiedust overload!  It's a must! You have to stay there.​


----------



## rentayenta

*165 days!!! *

​


----------



## Pinkocto

​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> ​







I know!!!!  



*164 days!!!
*


​


----------



## franandaj

I missed all these cool countdown pictures this week!  I sure could use a break!  Wait! In two weeks I'll be on one. And then we're doing something every weekend for four out of the next five weekends.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I missed all these cool countdown pictures this week!  I sure could use a break!  Wait! In two weeks I'll be on one. And then we're doing something every weekend for four out of the next five weekends.





I bet you're so busy! Hows the settling in coming? What's in 2 weeks? I hear you on being so crazy busy. Tomorrow I take Gabby to Portland. I'll be back Tuesday and she'll be back in September. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

What's Gabby doing in Portland? That's such a long time away!  


Love the Max picture, the kids look soooo happy!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I bet you're so busy! Hows the settling in coming? What's in 2 weeks? I hear you on being so crazy busy. Tomorrow I take Gabby to Portland. I'll be back Tuesday and she'll be back in September. ​



Thats a long drive!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thats a long drive!





We're not driving. We're flying into PDX tomorrow from SLC. I fly home Tuesday and she'll fly home right before Labor Day weekend. She's nannying for a friend of mine. ​


----------



## franandaj

At least she won't be like the squatter Nanny on the news here!  

Will there be any fun on this trip?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> At least she won't be like the squatter Nanny on the news here!    Will there be any fun on this trip?




Who knows, she may never want to come back!  Thank goodness she has to! 


Oh yes, lots. We'll fly in tomorrow morning, grab our rental car. We're going to find the nearest Sbux and synagogue, go to lunch, try to hit VooDoo Doughnuts. She's nannying for a friend of mine so we'll do dinner and drinks that evening. Gabby starts work Monday so I'm meeting another girlfriend for lunch on Monday. I'll stay the night with Gabby again Monday night then fly back Tuesday morning. Lots of fun to be had. We'll have to shop too and get Gabby's shampoo etc....​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> What's Gabby doing in Portland? That's such a long time away!
> 
> 
> Love the Max picture, the kids look soooo happy!





Pam, I am so sorry I missed this. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't struggling without her home.  I know it's good for her and me, blah blah blah but I miss her something fierce. 


They all loved Max. He was always so comical. Great character. 





*160 days!!!



*

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hope Gaby has fun!

She'll be home soon, right?


----------



## MEK

I hope Gabby has a great summer.  Enjoy your trip to Portland!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hope Gabby will have a great time in Portland.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Pam, I am so sorry I missed this. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't struggling without her home.  I know it's good for her and me, blah blah blah but I miss her something fierce. ​




 






rentayenta said:


> *160 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I hope Gabby has a great summer.  Enjoy your trip to Portland!




I went and am back.  She's on day 4, holy moly this is killing me. As brave as I thought I was, I was wrong!  Seriously, I am way more of a dependent freak than I thought. ​



mvf-m11c said:


> Hope Gabby will have a great time in Portland.




Thanks Bret. The family is very nice and she really likes it. Its a pretty sweet gig.​


Pinkocto said:


>





 Thank you. I needed that.​


----------



## rentayenta

*158 days!!!​*


I know it's not Disney but fitting for July 4th. Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend. Picture in next post. ​


----------



## rentayenta

​


----------



## Pinkocto

Cute pic of the guys!  


Hope you all had a fabulous day


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Cute pic of the guys!   Hope you all had a fabulous day




Thanks, you too! Our day has just begun. Taking a little break to watch World Cup. We're headed to Provo soon for the massive *freedom celebration* at the BYU stadium. I need to fill a flask.  Chloe is dancing tonight and we'll head out soon. Fun event but the venue is a zoo with regard to crowds and parking. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thanks, you too! Our day has just begun. Taking a little break to watch World Cup. We're headed to Provo soon for the massive *freedom celebration* at the BYU stadium. I need to fill a flask.  Chloe is dancing tonight and we'll head out soon. Fun event but the venue is a zoo with regard to crowds and parking. ​




Oh my! I'm exhausted from work and just the thought of crowds and parking is no good 


Good luck to Chloe!!!


----------



## franandaj

Have fun Jenny!  I'm glad you can take the crowds and stuff. 

We are being hermits. Fran has pretty much slept all day. She got dressed and out of bed around 11:30AM, checked the internet and then went to sleep in her chair around 12:30 or 1:00.

I've been working on another update for my TR watching a Star Trek TNG marathon.  The convention is just over two weeks away and I realized how much I've forgotten since the series went off the air.  In a little bit I need to go to the old house and get my Barbeque Tools.  I'm going to use the grill for the first time and when I get back, I. AM. GOING. IN. THAT. POOL!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy the celebrations!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my! I'm exhausted from work and just the thought of crowds and parking is no good
> 
> Good luck to Chloe!!!




 Thanks she did amazing but reports its not something she'd have to do again. While it was fun to watch her perform, I have to admit Provo is a bit odd. Okay it's very odd. I have no desire to return.

Hope you got holiday pay to work on the holiday. ​






franandaj said:


> Have fun Jenny!  I'm glad you can take the crowds and stuff.
> 
> We are being hermits. Fran has pretty much slept all day. She got dressed and out of bed around 11:30AM, checked the internet and then went to sleep in her chair around 12:30 or 1:00.
> 
> I've been working on another update for my TR watching a Star Trek TNG marathon.  The convention is just over two weeks away and I realized how much I've forgotten since the series went off the air.  In a little bit I need to go to the old house and get my Barbeque Tools.  I'm going to use the grill for the first time and when I get back, I. AM. GOING. IN. THAT. POOL!




Dis you get in that pool? I saw the view from your bedroom on FB.  OMG amazing! How was using the grill? What did you fix?​







PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy the celebrations!





 Fun and glad we don't have to return to that kooky city. No beer at a stadium is just lame but a two minute prayer before is just nutty. 









*155 days!!!​*


----------



## rentayenta

*154 days!!!*​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *154 days!!!*​



I LOVE this sign!!! 

​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I LOVE this sign!!!
> 
> ​







Me too! I can't wait. I am having some serious Disneyland and So Cal withdrawals. Can I take a PRN for that? ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

You'll be at the 150 day mark soon.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Me too! I can't wait. I am having some serious Disneyland and So Cal withdrawals. Can I take a PRN for that? ​



I think the only cure is another trip!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> You'll be at the 150 day mark soon.




Thankfully. I am having major withdrawals.​





Pinkocto said:


> I think the only cure is another trip!




Agreed!  Your trip is soon. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Agreed!  Your trip is soon. ​



Too far out the way this summer has been going work wise  still, I've been spoiled rotten this year with trips so I really have nothing to complain about


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Too far out the way this summer has been going work wise  still, I've been spoiled rotten this year with trips so I really have nothing to complain about





Is work bad? Is your new position not working out?  ​


----------



## rentayenta

*153 days!!!

*




​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Dis you get in that pool? I saw the view from your bedroom on FB.  OMG amazing! How was using the grill? What did you fix?​




Yes I did get in the pool that day.  No, I did not grill!    I couldn't figure out how to turn on the gas.  I ended up broiling our steaks.



rentayenta said:


> *155 days!!!​*



    ​


----------



## jedijill

You are getting closer!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Is work bad? Is your new position not working out?  ​



The new position is really good but I only get office time twice a week. And my boss let too many people go on vacation at once so I've had to be in the floor more than I should. I would have left this job if I had not gotten the new position, working the floor is very stressful for me. 


I have today off so I'm relaxing  

Is Gabby doing ok?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yes I did get in the pool that day.  No, I did not grill!    I couldn't figure out how to turn on the gas.  I ended up broiling our steaks.




Excellent and how was it? The pool looks perfect! Are you heating it? My friend rarely heats hers. 

Broiling works. Did you figure it out?​






jedijill said:


> You are getting closer!!!
> 
> Jill in CO




Wheres the turtle emoticon? ​


Pinkocto said:


> The new position is really good but I only get office time twice a week. And my boss let too many people go on vacation at once so I've had to be in the floor more than I should. I would have left this job if I had not gotten the new position, working the floor is very stressful for me.
> 
> 
> I have today off so I'm relaxing
> 
> Is Gabby doing ok?




I'm sorry.  You don't like working the floor? I think being a nurse would be difficult. Of course I see them daily with our population and there isn't much medical. It's almost all mental health. 


Gabby is doing great.  Thanks for asking. She is missing her friends but not enough to come home.  She met some guy at Starbucks so we'll see if she ends up with a new friend. I think she's pretty bored on her time off, she's watching a lot Grey's Anatomy. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry.  You don't like working the floor? I think being a nurse would be difficult. Of course I see them daily with our population and there isn't much medical. It's almost all mental health.​




I think it's the population of inner city patients I have to deal with. But I don't think I was made to be a floor nurse, thankfully there's a lot of options out there. 



rentayenta said:


> Gabby is doing great.  Thanks for asking. She is missing her friends but not enough to come home.  She met some guy at Starbucks so we'll see if she ends up with a new friend. I think she's pretty bored on her time off, she's watching a lot Grey's Anatomy.



Oooohhhh, this is intriguing, as long as he's nice  I'm so glad she's doing well. How's mama holding up?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Excellent and how was it? The pool looks perfect! Are you heating it? My friend rarely heats hers.
> 
> Broiling works. Did you figure it out?​



It was nice. The kitties couldn't figure out what the heck I was doing! 

We use solar heat as in the sun shines and heats the pool. No plates on the roof yet.

The guys working on the house showed me where the gas hooks up.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I think it's the population of inner city patients I have to deal with. But I don't think I was made to be a floor nurse, thankfully there's a lot of options out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh, this is intriguing, as long as he's nice  I'm so glad she's doing well. How's mama holding up?




The population makes total sense. Inner city folks can be overwhelming. We also get a lot of inner city. 


He's nice but a little too old I found out. She's only 17 so basically anyone over 17 is too old. She's off today to Monday and poor thing has no one to hang out with except the family and while they're amazing, she doesn't want to be with kids 24/7. I wish we would have known, I would have flown her home.  ​






franandaj said:


> It was nice. The kitties couldn't figure out what the heck I was doing!
> 
> We use solar heat as in the sun shines and heats the pool. No plates on the roof yet.
> 
> The guys working on the house showed me where the gas hooks up.




Are the kitties settling in nicely? 

Solar heat ROCKS!  

Good to know you've got some handy folks around to help out. I wouldn't have known either.​


----------



## rentayenta

*150 days!!!​*




​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> *150 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG Jenny!  That picture is SO adorable!  You have so many great pics of the kids but that has got to be one of the best yet!  Precious!  

And yayayayayayay  to 150 days!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> OMG Jenny!  That picture is SO adorable!  You have so many great pics of the kids but that has got to be one of the best yet!  Precious!
> 
> And yayayayayayay  to 150 days!






 Weren't they so cute? So little and sweet and close! Clearly I am missing Gabby; having a touch of partial empty nest syndrome. 

I have so many photos of us throughout the years at Disney.  

150 days feels like forever. I know it's not and I am still holding out hope that we will just jump in the car last minute and make a quickie trip to So Cal.​


----------



## rentayenta

*149 days!!!​*





​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oooh!  That 149 day picture is a classic!  Love the look on the faces.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *149 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







FUN PHOTO!!!!​


----------



## jedijill

That picture is hysterical!

Jill in CO


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> *150 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*What a GREAT shot!  You definitely by far, have the BEST pictures of anyone I know!    I love reading your blogs just to look at all the wonderful pic's of you and the family! And I love the one at "149 Days" too!!  *


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the sweet comments on the photos. I'm trying to reply to you all but the DIS won't let me.  I guess it could be user error but because I have posted more than 20,000 times, I doubt its that.  



* 148 days!!! *


----------



## Pinkocto

Look at that cute little Josh! 


​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Look at that cute little Josh!
> 
> 
> ​






That was 2011. Time flies. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*147 days!!!​*











​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Weren't they so cute? So little and sweet and close! Clearly I am missing Gabby; having a touch of partial empty nest syndrome.
> 
> I have so many photos of us throughout the years at Disney.
> 
> 150 days feels like forever. I know it's not and I am still holding out hope that we will just jump in the car last minute and make a quickie trip to So Cal.​



Empty nest does not feel good at all at first.  Then it gets better.  That's all I'm going to say about that!  

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a quickie...trip that is!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Empty nest does not feel good at all at first.  Then it gets better.  That's all I'm going to say about that!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for a quickie...trip that is!




Thanks friend.  Today's is Disneyland's 59th Birthday and we should so be there!!   


My empty nest is dissipating a teensy bit. I still miss our girl like crazy but am not on the verge of tears.​


----------



## rentayenta

*145 days!!! ​*





​


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm glad you're adjusting a little bit. Think of this as practice for when she goes to college ​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad you're adjusting a little bit. Think of this as practice for when she goes to college ​








  I don't know how I will make it. 








*134 days!!  ​*







​


----------



## Pinkocto

​

Hello friend  how are things?


----------



## kaoden39

Well, I am late here but here I am. I have some questions for you. We are considering renting points for our next trip and I am curious about the two room GCV. Does it actually sleep 9 adults? I always doubt on that sort of thing.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> ​
> 
> Hello friend  how are things?



Hi friend.  Kinda nutty. I'll text you.​





kaoden39 said:


> Well, I am late here but here I am. I have some questions for you. We are considering renting points for our next trip and I am curious about the two room GCV. Does it actually sleep 9 adults? I always doubt on that sort of thing.




 It does sleep 9! The master has a king so there's 2, the two queens in the second bedroom sleep 4 so there's 6. The queen sofa sleeper in the living room sleeps 2 and the pullout under/by the TV sleeps one.  Thats the set up for a dedicated two bedroom. A 2 bedroom lock off would have a queen bed and sleeper sofa in the second bedroom. I prefer dedicated for sure. When are you going? ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Hi friend.  Kinda nutty. I'll text you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does sleep 9! The master has a king so there's 2, the two queens in the second bedroom sleep 4 so there's 6. The queen sofa sleeper in the living room sleeps 2 and the pullout under/by the TV sleeps one.  Thats the set up for a dedicated two bedroom. A 2 bedroom lock off would have a queen bed and sleeper sofa in the second bedroom. I prefer dedicated for sure. When are you going? ​




Oh you are quick! Than you! We are thinking about the last week of September 2015. It's quite a ways off but with jobs and everything it seemed like the best time for us.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Oh you are quick! Than you! We are thinking about the last week of September 2015. It's quite a ways off but with jobs and everything it seemed like the best time for us.







Its not that far really especially if you're going to rent points.  Owners at the GCV can reserve this October for Sept 2015. The rest of us can reserve in March 2015.  You'll love love love the GCV. They're amazing! ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Its not that far really especially if you're going to rent points.  Owners at the GCV can reserve this October for Sept 2015. The rest of us can reserve in March 2015.  You'll love love love the GCV. They're amazing! ​




March isn't that far. We are really debating Kacy and I like GCV for so many reasons. But, it is part of a list so who knows where the dice land. Kacy and I who are planning the whole trip are really leaning towards it.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> March isn't that far. We are really debating Kacy and I like GCV for so many reasons. But, it is part of a list so who knows where the dice land. Kacy and I who are planning the whole trip are really leaning towards it.





 Where else are you leaning towards? Let me know if you need help in the renting points department. It looks like with 9 it'll be the whole family plus a few extras. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Where else are you leaning towards? Let me know if you need help in the renting points department. It looks like with 9 it'll be the whole family plus a few extras. ​




We have been looking at the Marriott I think and a few others I cannot remember the others. Kacy has the lists that we made on her computer. We are  thinking about renting the points from Dave's I think it is. What do you suggest on that?

I was meaning to ask. How is Gabby holding up?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> We have been looking at the Marriott I think and a few others I cannot remember the others. Kacy has the lists that we made on her computer. We are  thinking about renting the points from Dave's I think it is. What do you suggest on that?
> 
> I was meaning to ask. How is Gabby holding up?







Marriotts are nice.  Embassy Suites too. You'll need to take ART but they have free full hot breakfast and free cocktail hour with a few appetizers. Love ES.

It depends on what Dave's charges. I may be able to find you cheaper. I think he charges a finders fee of sorts. If you can rent from the owner direct, it may be less expensive. What are your dates? I can see how many points you'd need. 

She's okay.  Thank you for asking. I'm sad she's gone back but she'll be home in 31 days. The boys' funeral is Wednesday. She'll miss it but she got to spend time with her friends and visit the family. Lots of tears were shed.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Marriotts are nice.  Embassy Suites too. You'll need to take ART but they have free full hot breakfast and free cocktail hour with a few appetizers. Love ES.
> 
> It depends on what Dave's charges. I may be able to find you cheaper. I think he charges a finders fee of sorts. If you can rent from the owner direct, it may be less expensive. What are your dates? I can see how many points you'd need.
> 
> She's okay.  Thank you for asking. I'm sad she's gone back but she'll be home in 31 days. The boys' funeral is Wednesday. She'll miss it but she got to spend time with her friends and visit the family. Lots of tears were shed.​




Kacy was reading hotel reviews on tripadvisor and there was more than one bad one about the Embassy Suites. So, that kind of makes it unattractive. Honestly there are people that find something to complain about everywhere. 

The dates we are thinking of going are September 28, 2015 to October 2, 2015. Just four nights. I believe he is charging $14 a point. 

It's so hard when you are Gabby's age to lose a friend. It's sad that she is going to miss the funeral. I think though that the times with her friends and visiting the family are more important. I bet you miss her terribly, but 31 days isn't so bad.


----------



## franandaj

Jenny, 

Kaoden,  don't sign any contracts....I'm not home today but it might not hurt for me to taje a look at what I've got.


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Jenny,
> 
> Kaoden,  don't sign any contracts....I'm not home today but it might not hurt for me to taje a look at what I've got.




Okay, Allison thank you. I am not ready to sign a contract yet anyway. I really appreciate that.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Kacy was reading hotel reviews on tripadvisor and there was more than one bad one about the Embassy Suites. So, that kind of makes it unattractive. Honestly there are people that find something to complain about everywhere.
> 
> The dates we are thinking of going are September 28, 2015 to October 2, 2015. Just four nights. I believe he is charging $14 a point.
> 
> It's so hard when you are Gabby's age to lose a friend. It's sad that she is going to miss the funeral. I think though that the times with her friends and visiting the family are more important. I bet you miss her terribly, but 31 days isn't so bad.




My friend, who is a self-proclaimed hotel snob, loved the ES in Anaheim,. There are two so let me find out which one. 


I think she's secretly happy to miss the service. They are holding it at the High School. There are planning on over 3,000 people. I'm not sure how I feel about it being held there though. I also can't imagine losing two children so I'm not judging. 
​


franandaj said:


> Jenny,
> 
> Kaoden,  don't sign any contracts....I'm not home today but it might not hurt for me to taje a look at what I've got.





​


kaoden39 said:


> Okay, Allison thank you. I am not ready to sign a contract yet anyway. I really appreciate that.




I may also have some options if Alison's doesn't work out. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> My friend, who is a self-proclaimed hotel snob loved the ES in Anaheim,. There are two so let me find out which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also have some options if Alison's doesn't work out. ​




Okay! She read about bed bugs in one of them. That to me is an absolute no! Thank you on both counts!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Okay! She read about bed bugs in one of them. That to me is an absolute no! Thank you on both counts!





Oh yeah, she'd never consider anything dirty.   I'll find out.​


----------



## franandaj

Ugh, I'm so tired. I just spent about six hours at the park with a really sweet family from the DIS. They were really nice but they kicked my butt! I have a feeling when we hang out in December, your family will kick my butt!.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Ugh, I'm so tired. I just spent about six hours at the park with a really sweet family from the DIS. They were really nice but they kicked my butt! I have a feeling when we hang out in December, your family will kick my butt!.




For sure!  You have yet to experience the parks with us. Hold on to your hat and glasses girlfriend! ​


----------



## rentayenta

I know it's not October but how delicious does this look? It's one of my favorite office souvenirs to share with the team. 








*133 days!!! *
​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Oh yeah, she'd never consider anything dirty.   I'll find out.​




Cool! I really appreciate it!



franandaj said:


> Ugh, I'm so tired. I just spent about six hours at the park with a really sweet family from the DIS. They were really nice but they kicked my butt! I have a feeling when we hang out in December, your family will kick my butt!.





I have a feeling that it would be a fun butt kicking!


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I know it's not October but how delicious does this look? It's one of my favorite office souvenirs to share with the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *133 days!!! *
> ​




Mmm that does look yummy!


----------



## Pinkocto

Is that one of the monster huge ones? I LOVE rice crispy treats!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Mmm that does look yummy!





They are so good and stay unbelievably fresh while traveling. ​






Pinkocto said:


> Is that one of the monster huge ones? I LOVE rice crispy treats!




 They're delicious. That's the one thing I missed on the cruise. I read they had them via room service but when I called, they said they didn't. I did end up eating one of the kids from their cruise souvenir. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> They are so good and stay unbelievably fresh while traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're delicious. That's the one thing I missed on the cruise. I read they had them via room service but when I called, they said they didn't. I did end up eating one of the kids from their cruise souvenir. ​




That's good. So many treats don't travel well.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> That's good. So many treats don't travel well.





I know. I have found that most Disney treats retain their freshness.  The dark chocolate Rocky Road did much better than I thought even after I opened it. 




*129 days!!​*


Here's a pic of me with the big guy. Looks like he isn't quite as jolly to see me as I am to see him.  Good thing I have a healthy self-esteem. 






​


----------



## kaoden39

We drive as you know and one time I brought an apple home for Kody. They actually package them for traveling but I wasn't happy with how it looked when I got home.


You know 129 doesn't seem that far at all! I think your Santa picture is cute!


----------



## franandaj

It's getting closer and closer!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> We drive as you know and one time I brought an apple home for Kody. They actually package them for traveling but I wasn't happy with how it looked when I got home.
> 
> 
> You know 129 doesn't seem that far at all! I think your Santa picture is cute!




I know, 129 is so close!  

Did they cut it or leave it whole?​





franandaj said:


> It's getting closer and closer!




Finally! It's like the longest 9 months ever!  My pregnancies went faster than this. ​


----------



## jedijill

You really are getting closer!  I just realized my cruise is only about 6 weeks away and I am going to be so busy between now and then!  I don't know when I'm going to get everything done.

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I know, 129 is so close!
> 
> Did they cut it or leave it whole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! It's like the longest 9 months ever!  My pregnancies went faster than this. ​




They didn't cut it because I was afraid it would get mealy. Well, it was mealy anyway.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> You really are getting closer!  I just realized my cruise is only about 6 weeks away and I am going to be so busy between now and then!  I don't know when I'm going to get everything done.
> 
> Jill in CO



At least you finished your TR!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> At least you finished your TR!



Thank goodness!  I don't how you guys keep multiple reports going. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Great picture of you with Santa  


Your trip is getting closer!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

I know it's WDW but I'm feeling the HM vibe. What I am not feeling is my autocorrect trying to HM to H&M. I don't even like H&M.  



*121 days!!!*​


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> You really are getting closer!  I just realized my cruise is only about 6 weeks away and I am going to be so busy between now and then!  I don't know when I'm going to get everything done.
> 
> Jill in CO




Now only 5 weeks. ​






kaoden39 said:


> They didn't cut it because I was afraid it would get mealy. Well, it was mealy anyway.




Thats the worst.  Next time bring a mini cooler.​





franandaj said:


> At least you finished your TR!



Yes, Jill, you did. I'm lagging all over and you're on it! ​




Pinkocto said:


> Great picture of you with Santa
> 
> 
> Your trip is getting closer!!! ​





 Finally it feels real ya know? SW came out with amazing flights like $681 for the five of us to fly. I really debated it but after the numbers were crunched along with Chloe saying she loves the drive, I decided not to book the flights. It would have cost about $500 more to fly which I know doesn't sound like a lot but during the holidays, it really is. I don't find flying anymore relaxing truth be told.​


----------



## Pinkocto

$500 is a lot to me! Especially around the holidays. Gas isn't that much over there? I've priced out driving to WDW and it would be about $200-$250 round trip. But it would also take two full days to get there and back. 



121 Days!!!!! ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Finally it feels real ya know? SW came out with amazing flights like $681 for the five of us to fly. I really debated it but after the numbers were crunched along with Chloe saying she loves the drive, I decided not to book the flights. It would have cost about $500 more to fly which I know doesn't sound like a lot but during the holidays, it really is. I don't find flying anymore relaxing truth be told.​



I'd rather drive to Vegas than fly, so I know what you mean.  You guys have the drive down and if it saves $500 that's $500!  Fran and I look at things in terms of fancy meals and other things we like.  Smaller $ figures are hands of Blackjack and larger figures are meals that we could have out.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> $500 is a lot to me! Especially around the holidays. Gas isn't that much over there? I've priced out driving to WDW and it would be about $200-$250 round trip. But it would also take two full days to get there and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 121 Days!!!!! ​




How many driving hours are you from WDW? You can flights for around the same price as gas right? It's a no brainer to fly with one or two people. ​




franandaj said:


> I'd rather drive to Vegas than fly, so I know what you mean.  You guys have the drive down and if it saves $500 that's $500!  Fran and I look at things in terms of fancy meals and other things we like.  Smaller $ figures are hands of Blackjack and larger figures are meals that we could have out.




Yeah, we never drove from So Cal either to Vegas. And I agree, $500 is $500 and that's a lot of money. That's food for our Disney days right there or about unless we decide to really do Napa or Steakhouse 55. I know we'll be hitting up The Hearthstone Lounge nightly.  I just love that lounge. 

Have you heard about the tour of the Disneyland Hotel? It's free like the Art of the Craft at the GCH but its about the DLH. Looks interesting. 




Glad I kept the decision to drive because Michael wants to add on a few days at the beginning of the trip.  We'll go out a few days early and stay with my friend for 3 nights, do the beach, visit my dad, etc...That way when were at Disney, we're at Disney.  Not sure what we'll do that 5th day as we were planning 4 park days. I'm thinking we'll have a full on resort day. We just love the GCV. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

December gets ever closer and closer.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Now only 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the worst.  Next time bring a mini cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Jill, you did. I'm lagging all over and you're on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally it feels real ya know? SW came out with amazing flights like $681 for the five of us to fly. I really debated it but after the numbers were crunched along with Chloe saying she loves the drive, I decided not to book the flights. It would have cost about $500 more to fly which I know doesn't sound like a lot but during the holidays, it really is. I don't find flying anymore relaxing truth be told.​




I will just take Kody! I know that is her preference!  Loren on the other hand doesn't want to go on our next trip.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> December gets ever closer and closer.





Yay! Finally! ​






kaoden39 said:


> I will just take Kody! I know that is her preference!  Loren on the other hand doesn't want to go on our next trip.




Really? Why not?  But I'm all about the mom/daughter idea. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Yay! Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Why not?  But I'm all about the mom/daughter idea. ​




His excuse is that he is "too tall" and that it isn't fun because of his height. I think that it is because my mom got sick the day we got home from our last trip. That is part of the reason Kacy and I are planning another trip. We just need to have a make up trip. With all that happened right after the trip we "need" another one.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> His excuse is that he is "too tall" and that it isn't fun because of his height. I think that it is because my mom got sick the day we got home from our last trip. That is part of the reason Kacy and I are planning another trip. We just need to have a make up trip. With all that happened right after the trip we "need" another one.




I'll have to go on FB and see how tall he is. You SO *deserve* a make-up trip and I am glad you're getting it. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*118 days!!! *
​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> How many driving hours are you from WDW? You can flights for around the same price as gas right? It's a no brainer to fly with one or two people. ​



About 15 hours. Yes, the only time it would save anything would be if I wanted to rent a car or took more people. 






rentayenta said:


> Glad I kept the decision to drive because Michael wants to add on a few days at the beginning of the trip.  We'll go out a few days early and stay with my friend for 3 nights, do the beach, visit my dad, etc...That way when were at Disney, we're at Disney.  Not sure what we'll do that 5th day as we were planning 4 park days. I'm thinking we'll have a full on resort day. We just love the GCV.
> [/CENTER]




AWESOME!!!!   this makes your countdown three less days right?


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> *118 days!!! *
> ​



Girl - You are going to be to 100 in NO TIME!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> About 15 hours. Yes, the only time it would save anything would be if I wanted to rent a car or took more people.




15 is long for straight through for sure.  I'd fly too! We're about 10.5 so it's right at that point where you can do it but much moire would send me over the edge. ​








> AWESOME!!!!   this makes your countdown three less days right?




Woot woot, good point! ​




MEK said:


> Girl - You are going to be to 100 in NO TIME!




Yay me! Almost double digits. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*116 days!!!*


One of the coolest sights ever! 








​


----------



## kaoden39

There is nothing quite like it!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> There is nothing quite like it!





I agree. Pure magic! ​


----------



## franandaj

You're getting there!


----------



## Pinkocto

That is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You're getting there!





Its moving a little slowly but yes, finally! We'll have to coordinate as its gets closer. ​





Pinkocto said:


> That is soooo pretty!!!




Its gorgeous. So magical! You'll get to see Haunted Mansion Holiday next November. It's pretty cool.​


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm more excited about the ship being decorated, that is going to be awesome!  NBC scares me...


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm more excited about the ship being decorated, that is going to be awesome!  NBC scares me...




The ship will be decorated?! Yay us! Love how Disney does Halloween. Wonder if the characters will be dressed up too? Wouldn't that be fun! After reading Corinna's report, I'm going to force my tribe to take character pics. 

Haunted Mansion Holiday is cute I think, not scary. The movie is scarier than the attraction for sure. Lots of neon, it's fun!​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The ship will be decorated?! Yay us! Love how Disney does Halloween. Wonder if the characters will be dressed up too? Wouldn't that be fun! After reading Corinna's report, I'm going to force my tribe to take character pics.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday is cute I think, not scary. The movie is scarier than the attraction for sure. Lots of neon, it's fun!​



It should be shouldn't it? You sent me that article on this year's decorations starting end of September. I hope they will, they look too cool. Characters in halloween outfits? Now that would be too cute.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> It should be shouldn't it? You sent me that article on this year's decorations starting end of September. I hope they will, they look too cool. Characters in halloween outfits? Now that would be too cute.




Thats right! I read so many Disney articles.  My mind overfloweth with info.  

How's your weekend?​


----------



## franandaj

We depart on Halloween night so it should be even cooler!  I have to get a Pirate costume and a Halloween costume!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We depart on Halloween night so it should be even cooler!  I have to get a Pirate costume and a Halloween costume!





Thats going to be a total blast! What are you thinking for your Halloween costumes?​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Thats going to be a total blast! What are you thinking for your Halloween costumes?​



I'm not sure anything will top Fran's Billy the Bass costume. 

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Thats going to be a total blast! What are you thinking for your Halloween costumes?​



We are going to look online for Pirate costumes . I think Fran wants to look online for Halloween costumes.  



jedijill said:


> I'm not sure anything will top Fran's Billy the Bass costume.
> 
> Jill in CO



I told her that Billy the Bass costume was easy and a total hit, but I think she's wants to do something different.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thats right! I read so many Disney articles.  My mind overfloweth with info.
> 
> How's your weekend?​



I'm really looking forward to the decorations on the ship, they look so cool. 

Weekend has been pretty good, took the dog to the beach Friday which was awesome. 


How about yours? Did I see somewhere this was your camping weekend or is that next weekend?


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I'm not sure anything will top Fran's Billy the Bass costume.
> 
> Jill in CO




I agree! Fran's Billy was hilarious!​




franandaj said:


> We are going to look online for Pirate costumes . I think Fran wants to look online for Halloween costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> I told her that Billy the Bass costume was easy and a total hit, but I think she's wants to do something different.




I like online for costumes. I got mine online and I loved it.  What do you want to be?​






Pinkocto said:


> I'm really looking forward to the decorations on the ship, they look so cool.
> 
> Weekend has been pretty good, took the dog to the beach Friday which was awesome.
> 
> 
> How about yours? Did I see somewhere this was your camping weekend or is that next weekend?





Next weekend's staycation boat/camp trip got majorly modified.  Joshua has a game Saturday at noon so we may just go on the water for the day. Bear Lake is Labor Day weekend and I'm looking SO forward to that. Gabby gets home 8/28. 

Glad you had a nice weekend. Dogs and the beach are my favorite. 

I'm looking forward to the ship being decorated too. I bet it'll be amazing! Wonder if they'll have special Halloween treats?​


----------



## kaoden39

I love Halloween! I haven't dressed up for years. Kacy and I are discussing whether we will do the party at Disneyland and dress up. We need to really think it out. We have plenty of time to plan!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I love Halloween! I haven't dressed up for years. Kacy and I are discussing whether we will do the party at Disneyland and dress up. We need to really think it out. We have plenty of time to plan!






You need too. It's such a blast. 








*108 days!!!


*


I took Pam's advice and moved to the countdown to the day we leave for So Cal. 





​


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is a very nice countdown picture of your and your family at WDW. It won't be too long until your trip.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That is a very nice countdown picture of your and your family at WDW. It won't be too long until your trip.






Thanks Bret! That was such a fun trip with lots of firsts. First F&W, first MNSSHP, and first time sleeping in a treehouse! 

Not wishing the last few weeks of summer away but once it's over, I'll be ready for December.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Bret! That was such a fun trip with lots of firsts. First F&W, first MNSSHP, and first time sleeping in a treehouse!
> 
> Not wishing the last few weeks of summer away but once it's over, I'll be ready for December.​



That must be fun to stay in a treehouse at WDW.

Summertime went by so quickly and we are almost in September.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That must be fun to stay in a treehouse at WDW.
> 
> Summertime went by so quickly and we are almost in September.





I know, this summer had flown by. 


The THV were amazing and one of the main reasons we bought at SSR. So glad we did. 





*106 days!!!*









​


----------



## kaoden39

You are almost in double digits! Woohoo!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> You are almost in double digits! Woohoo!








I can't believe it!  It's been the slowest countdown ever. Any more info on your plans?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I can't believe it!  It's been the slowest countdown ever. Any more info on your plans?​




Not really. We are just set on our days. We definitely want to go at the end of September, beginning of October. We want to visit at Halloween time. We never have. Kacy and I are major villain fans.


How is Josh's leg today?


----------



## eandesmom

We will just miss a decorated ship, it starts the cruise after ours. How fun!   And ouch on Joshua's leg, saw that on FB.

FYI I did the Challenge but Eric filmed it sideways!


----------



## franandaj

You're almost at double digits!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Sorry I've been MIA, work was crazy this week. 


How was Josh's soccer game? Sorry your weekend had to change. 


Loving these countdown pictures!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Not really. We are just set on our days. We definitely want to go at the end of September, beginning of October. We want to visit at Halloween time. We never have. Kacy and I are major villain fans.
> 
> 
> How is Josh's leg today?





He's more sore than yesterday for sure. He's pretty banged up on his right side, little lacerations all over. 

October is AMAZING! You'll love it.​


eandesmom said:


> We will just miss a decorated ship, it starts the cruise after ours. How fun!   And ouch on Joshua's leg, saw that on FB.
> 
> FYI I did the Challenge but Eric filmed it sideways!




Send me the video! I'm okay with sideways. 

Yeah, we found out he'll have to miss a game Tuesday. he's not thrilled. For once I am telling him to relax and play video games.  He won't sit still.​


franandaj said:


> You're almost at double digits!!!!!




   Yay!!!​


Pinkocto said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, work was crazy this week.
> 
> 
> How was Josh's soccer game? Sorry your weekend had to change.
> 
> 
> Loving these countdown pictures!!!!




No worries friend. His game was good. He fell off his bike yesterday, due to a chain malfunction, and let's just say the bike won. He had to have three punctures glued and one stitched up.  He's got a nice goose egg that we didn't have evaluated yesterday because we were all so focussed on his wounds. He's not acting abnormal so I think it's okay. 

Hope you are getting some much deserved down time this weekend.  Miss you!!!​


----------



## kaoden39

Scotty, has had some nasty crashes on his bike. One time he crashed going 29 MPH down a hill and he went end over end. Thankfully he had his helmet on. He had a nasty concussion anyway. Best expense I have ever made is on his helmets.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty, has had some nasty crashes on his bike. One time he crashed going 29 MPH down a hill and he went end over end. Thankfully he had his helmet on. He had a nasty concussion anyway. Best expense I have ever made is on his helmets.





Oh my gosh, that sounds terrible. Was he pretty banged up? Thank goodness he had his helmet on. 


Here's a follow to yesterday's countdown photo. Chloe with Pat E. Cake. 



*105 days!!!*










​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> No worries friend. His game was good. He fell off his bike yesterday, due to a chain malfunction, and let's just say the bike won. He had to have three punctures glued and one stitched up.  He's got a nice goose egg that we didn't have evaluated yesterday because we were all so focussed on his wounds. He's not acting abnormal so I think it's okay.​




Oh my goodness, the poor guy!   Was he far from home when it happened? 



rentayenta said:


> Hope you are getting some much deserved down time this weekend.



Not much, only one day off. The boss keeps letting too many people off at once which puts a huge strain on the rest of us. 



rentayenta said:


> Miss you!!!



Ditto!


----------



## franandaj

Poor Scotty! I'm glad he recovered.

Pam I hope you have another trip planned soon so you can get away from this again. I hope you find a new better job when your contract is up.

That was a very cute picture. I never heard of Pat E. Cake.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, the poor guy!   Was he far from home when it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, only one day off. The boss keeps letting too many people off at once which puts a huge strain on the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!





No really close but I was at work. He was going to Taco Bell with his friend. He didn't call me like usual so I called him about 20 minutes after he left and when he answered I just heard crying.  He was hysterical. He had called Michael who was also at work. Joshua and his buddy cleaned what they could and put on Band Aids. He sent me the pic I sent you so I risked home from work and took him to the doc. Michael told him that he'd check it when he got home. Men.​





franandaj said:


> Poor Scotty! I'm glad he recovered.
> 
> Pam I hope you have another trip planned soon so you can get away from this again. I hope you find a new better job when your contract is up.
> 
> That was a very cute picture. I never heard of Pat E. Cake.





He use to do a great bday party.  Mickey and Minnie would show up and do a meet and greet. The kids each got their own cake to decorate. One of the best events Disney has offered. If I recall it was only $10 a person.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> No really close but I was at work. He was going to Taco Bell with his friend. He didn't call me like usual so I called him about 20 minutes after he left and when he answered I just heard crying.  He was hysterical. He had called Michael who was also at work. Joshua and his buddy cleaned what they could and put on Band Aids. He sent me the pic I sent you so I risked home from work and took him to the doc. Michael told him that he'd check it when he got home. Men.​



That just breaks your heart!  I'm so glad his friend was with him, imagine him being alone


----------



## Pinkocto

I forgot to say, that picture of Chloe is priceless!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That just breaks your heart!  I'm so glad his friend was with him, imagine him being alone




Had I not called him, I'm not sure he would have called me. Call it mother's intuition but I knew something was up. The doc was glad he came in as he needed glue and stitches. I did buy them their Taco Bell. ​





Pinkocto said:


> I forgot to say, that picture of Chloe is priceless!





Thanks.  She was such a little poopsie. 




​


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Pam I hope you have another trip planned soon so you can get away from this again. I hope you find a new better job when your contract is up.



I do indeed, always something in the pipe works. And man oh man am I looking forward to the break. At the end of September I have close to two weeks off, one will be at WDW. 

Thankfully the written contract is completed. I was all ready to up and leave but they offered me a promotion. More money, less time on the floor, looks good on the resume. All good things but the boss has been letting too many people go on vacation at the same time this summer so I've had very little time off the floor as promised. Which is the reason I stayed. I gave them a verbal contract of one year in this position which will be next June. We'll see what happens next year.


----------



## jedijill

Sometimes a boy just needs his mom.  Glad your intuition kicked in!

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Oh my gosh, that sounds terrible. Was he pretty banged up? Thank goodness he had his helmet on.
> 
> 
> Here's a follow to yesterday's countdown photo. Chloe with Pat E. Cake.
> 
> 
> 
> *105 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yeah, but he was okay once he healed.


Not sure why but I always thought Pat E. Cake was female. Shame on me for being sexist! 



franandaj said:


> Poor Scotty! I'm glad he recovered.
> 
> Pam I hope you have another trip planned soon so you can get away from this again. I hope you find a new better job when your contract is up.
> 
> That was a very cute picture. I never heard of Pat E. Cake.



Thank you. How are you and Fran doing Allison?


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. How are you and Fran doing Alison?



We're OK. We have been traveling for way too long. We have finally been home for a week. It still needs to settle down so we can get settled in our new house.


----------



## rentayenta

*103 days!!!*









​






kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, but he was okay once he healed.
> 
> 
> Not sure why but I always thought Pat E. Cake was female. Shame on me for being sexist!
> 
> 
> Thank you. How are you and Fran doing Allison?





 Pat E. Cake was great! And male.​






franandaj said:


> We're OK. We have been traveling for way too long. We have finally been home for a week. It still needs to settle down so we can get settled in our new house.




Have you made much unpacking progress?​





jedijill said:


> Sometimes a boy just needs his mom.  Glad your intuition kicked in!
> 
> Jill in CO





Thanks  I agree.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Have you made much unpacking progress?​



I finally got everything out of the suitcases Saturday. The suitcases are put away, but there are still a few things we got on the trip that Fran needs to go through. She complains about us not taking the time to put things away but it's only certain things she wants to put away. Today we're going to spend the day opening boxes and putting more stuff away.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I finally got everything out of the suitcases Saturday. The suitcases are put away, but there are still a few things we got on the trip that Fran needs to go through. She complains about us not taking the time to put things away but it's only certain things she wants to put away. Today we're going to spend the day opening boxes and putting more stuff away.







Unpacking and organizing can be so frustrating. Good luck today, hope you get lots done.  I have to unpack from a trip the minute I get home or I'll live out of the suitcases for the next month.  This is evident of my ever full laundry baskets. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*102 days!!!​*







​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Unpacking and organizing can be so frustrating. Good luck today, hope you get lots done.  I have to unpack from a trip the minute I get home or I'll live out of the suitcases for the next month.  This is evident of my ever full laundry baskets. ​



We have all separate stuff for traveling than living at home.  It stays in the suitcases until the next trip. Anything like medication or stuff we need at home comes home in the carry ons so I can use them that night while the suitcases stay in the car.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *102 days!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Almost to double digits!!!!!  

I know I've said it, but I love these photos!​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Are you in double digits yet????


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Almost to double digits!!!!!
> 
> I know I've said it, but I love these photos!​



Thanks Pam.  They are so fun to look at but hard to choose from. I have literally 1,000s.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Are you in double digits yet????





Yes!!! 94 days! BRB with my photo. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*94 days!!!*






​


----------



## Pinkocto

Double Digit Dance!!!!!!!




​


----------



## jedijill

You guys are getting closer!

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

YAYAYAYAYAY  for double digits!  Your throwback pictures are so much fun!  The kids are just adorable!


----------



## franandaj

Woo Hoo for double digits! !!!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Double Digit Dance!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Woot woot woot!    Three months girlfriend! I can do that with my eyes shut.​






jedijill said:


> You guys are getting closer!
> 
> Jill in CO




Tour trip is crazy close!   Your plans looks awesome!​


MEK said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY  for double digits!  Your throwback pictures are so much fun!  The kids are just adorable!




Thanks girl.  They make me smile. I can't believe how many photos I've got.​


franandaj said:


> Woo Hoo for double digits! !!!




  Looking forward to seeing you! It's been forever.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Double Digits!!!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Double Digits!!!






And almost in the 80's!  


This is sort of the lull time in planning. We've got about a month before we can make any PS. We haven't discussed that yet as a group so I need to get on that. Both my friend and I have been sick for days so after we're both healthy, we'll talk food. 



*92 days!!!*


Not Disneyland but isn't the exterior of POTC in MK just stunning?! 











​


----------



## Pinkocto

Great shot of Pirates! Sorry you've been sick  hopefully it passes soon


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Great shot of Pirates! Sorry you've been sick  hopefully it passes soon




Thanks Pam. Part of this gunk included pink eye and my right eye is so irritated and red and puffy.  It's making me nuts because it hurts to do anything that requires seeing.....which is everything! Lol! I can't hardly read for more than a second or watch tv. I'm a mess! Today it's worse than yesterday which makes no sense. 

Thanks for letting me vent. I've been trying to update the cruise, did you see Beth's post, but I'm finding it frustrating with the eye. Maybe I need a patch? ​


----------



## franandaj

Sorry you've been feeling icky.  I've wondered where you have been.


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Pam. Part of this gunk included pink eye and my right eye is so irritated and red and puffy.  It's making me nuts because it hurts to do anything that requires seeing.....which is everything! Lol! I can't hardly read for more than a second or watch tv. I'm a mess! Today it's worse than yesterday which makes no sense.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I've been trying to update the cruise, did you see Beth's post, but I'm finding it frustrating with the eye. Maybe I need a patch? ​



I'm sorry to hear you still don't feel good!  Yuck!  Have you been to the doctor? I hope your eye clears up soon!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Sorry you've been feeling icky.  I've wondered where you have been.




Thank you! I'm trying to read and keep up but anything that requires considerable concentration isn't my friend right now and sadly reading is one of them. ​


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I'm sorry to hear you still don't feel good!  Yuck!  Have you been to the doctor? I hope your eye clears up soon!  Jill in CO




I did.  On Thursday and was off all weekend. He said this virus is a long one and offered me a whole week off from work. If I had somewhere to go, I'd take him up on it! Lol! 



I feel like a big baby but darn, I'm not a good sick person. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sorry you're not feeling well.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well.  I hope you feel better soon.





Thanks lady.  I'm trying to rest but as you can imagine, I am not a good rester. 



How amazing is this? Chloe took this shot!









*91 days!!!*



​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> Thanks lady.  I'm trying to rest but as you can imagine, I am not a good rester.
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing is this? Chloe took this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *91 days!!!*
> 
> ​


That is an amazing picture!  Hope you feel better soon!!  You need more burgers!  ​


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:


> That is an amazing picture!  Hope you feel better soon!!  You need more burgers!  ​





   No, that's not what I need!!!  I have gained 5 lb in three weeks. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shot!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Beautiful shot!!! 


We had a lady out for a week with a really bad case of pink eye recently. I can't imagine. It's already the most disgusting thing ever   (I had it last year, not trying to be mean  )  I hope hope hope it clears up soon!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you are in double digits until your trip.

Great shot of CL at night.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Great shot!!!!




Thanks, I'll tèll her you said so. I love having an official camera girl. ​





Pinkocto said:


> Beautiful shot!!!
> 
> 
> We had a lady out for a week with a really bad case of pink eye recently. I can't imagine. It's already the most disgusting thing ever   (I had it last year, not trying to be mean  )  I hope hope hope it clears up soon!




Its finally clearing up, not totally but enough that I don't want to rip my eye out. 


Thanks, I'll tell Chloe you like it. ​




mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you are in double digits until your trip.
> 
> Great shot of CL at night.





Not just double digits but in the 80's!  











Can't wait to see my favorite mountain of all time again. 




*88 days!!!*







​


----------



## Pinkocto

88 Days!!!!!!!​


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm glad the eye is a teensy bit better


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 88 Days!!!!!!!​





Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad the eye is a teensy bit better






Thanks friend.  Hope your appointment was uneventful. 


We can make PS at 60 days so I need to get with my friend and see what she's thinking. Of course if I ask her now shell think I'm nuts as its 28 days away.  


I am thinking about one dinner but am torn between Steakhouse 55 and Napa Rose. We did Napa Rose but just for apps and drinks. With the new chef at Steakhouse and between Alison's FB pic, I'm thinking Steakhouse is the way to go. Plus I saw that truffle Mac and cheese and its seriously the best thing I've even eaten.  



​


----------



## Pinkocto

It was eventful, I'm losing pounds as planned! 



Well you must get an idea what she'd like to do so can book it when the window opens    Are they not Disney fanatics?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> It was eventful, I'm losing pounds as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must get an idea what she'd like to do so can book it when the window opens    Are they not Disney fanatics?





 I'm so happy for you and I'm so proud of you. Way to keep your eye on the prize!  



Not like we are.  I'll call her the week before.  Can you imagine planning the week before?​


----------



## franandaj

I would say do the steakhouse.  I will give you his email and you can say that you are a friend of ours and he will totally do you up right! You can tell him likes and dislikes and he will make you leave in a food coma!  I actually like this because if I'm paying that much I want a Damn good meal, not just something they think is authentic. And I am still hungry after I finish.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I would say do the steakhouse.  I will give you his email and you can say that you are a friend of ours and he will totally do you up right! You can tell him likes and dislikes and he will make you leave in a food coma!  I actually like this because if I'm paying that much I want a Damn good meal, not just something they think is authentic. And I am still hungry after I finish.





I had a feeling you'd vote for 55! Your meal a couple of weeks ago looked perfect especially with all of those gorgeous truffles. Before my 60 day mark, let's try to decide tentatively what day you want to meet up. I know you and Fran are so busy. 

And I would love his email. I'm with you, if I'm paying that much I better be stuffed and happy! I have to have that Mac and cheese no matter what. That Mac and cheese at Club 33 is still one of the best things I've ever had.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm so happy for you and I'm so proud of you. Way to keep your eye on the prize! ​




Thank you friend   I'm so excited and feel a lot better already. 



rentayenta said:


> Not like we are.  I'll call her the week before.  Can you imagine planning the week before?




No I can't


----------



## Pinkocto

Feeling any better today?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you friend   I'm so excited and feel a lot better already.





Isn't that the best?! Have you made significant diet/exercise changes?​





> No I can't




I know, it seems insane. Doesn't the rest of the world need to know where they are eating 2-6 months out? ​






Pinkocto said:


> Feeling any better today?





Every day I am feeling a little better. I haven't had a prolonged illness like this in ages. 




Chloe in my favorite DLR hotel after the GCV. 









*87 days!!!*





​


----------



## rentayenta

*86 days!!! *











​


----------



## rentayenta

So a little trip update, Gabby's friend is going to stay at the house while we're away so we don't have to kennel the fur babies! It'll also save us close to $400!  






​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> So a little trip update, Gabby's friend is going to stay at the house while we're away so we don't have to kennel the fur babies! It'll also save us close to $400!
> 
> 
> ​



That's great news.  That's extra holiday money.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's great news.  That's extra holiday money.








 Exactly! That could be our Steakhouse 55 dinner and then some.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Exactly! That could be our Steakhouse 55 dinner and then some.​



Chef's Table?


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Chef's Table?







At Napa? I thought about that but Alison loves her beloved chef so much and her Steakhouse pics looked so good! I did text my friend today and told her she's got about three weeks to decide if she wants to make any reservations as I'm making ours at 60 days. I know she'll come back and say whatever I want is fine but I like to let people know they've got a say. ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> At Napa? I thought about that but Alison loves her beloved chef so much and her Steakhouse pics looked so good! I did text my friend today and told her she's got about three weeks to decide if she wants to make any reservations as I'm making ours at 60 days. I know she'll come back and say whatever I want is fine but I like to let people know they've got a say. ​



I think Alison and Fran did a Chef's Table at Steakhouse 55 the other day.  It looked amazing.  Great job saving the kennel money!  Finding a friend to dog sit has been a big boon to my travel budget!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I think Alison and Fran did a Chef's Table at Steakhouse 55 the other day.  It looked amazing.  Great job saving the kennel money!  Finding a friend to dog sit has been a big boon to my travel budget!
> 
> Jill in CO






That's right. I read Chef's Table and automatically think Napa Rose.

Did you find a friend to dog sit? ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> That's right. I read Chef's Table and automatically think Napa Rose.
> 
> Did you find a friend to dog sit? ​



Yep, its the same one that watches her all the time now.  Bailey has a great time with the kids.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Yep, its the same one that watches her all the time now.  Bailey has a great time with the kids.
> 
> Jill in CO






Thats so nice. It takes a load off the mind for sure. How's Bailey feeling? ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Isn't that the best?! Have you made significant diet/exercise changes?​




Yep, mostly white carbs are off the table except for a couple meals during the weekend with family, and exercising 4-5 days a week. I'm seeing results every day which keeps me hyped. I hadn't checked the scale until going back to the doctor, and even though I thought I'd lost more it was very pleasing to see the difference. I'm going to be slim and trim and ready to take on the world next year!!!!! 



rentayenta said:


> I know, it seems insane. Doesn't the rest of the world need to know where they are eating 2-6 months out? ​




If they don't they should start! 





rentayenta said:


> Every day I am feeling a little better. I haven't had a prolonged illness like this in ages. ​




I'm glad you're progressing   have you been able to go back to work? 




rentayenta said:


> *86 days!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



​




rentayenta said:


> So a little trip update, Gabby's friend is going to stay at the house while we're away so we don't have to kennel the fur babies! It'll also save us close to $400!  ​




AWESOME!!!!!! ​


----------



## franandaj

Thats great about the extra $400! Non Disney people don't get it. We are about 215 days out from our WDW trip. We have talked about restaurants but only to the point where Jim has said "yea" or "nay" to various restaurants.  We have picked one for breakfast, one for lunch,  and five for dinner. The rest will be F&G snacks, QS and in room stuff.

Maybe I'll post my pictures of the whole meal over here to tempt you. Were doing it again Wednesday with my parents. Its their 50th on Thursday.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Yep, mostly white carbs are off the table except for a couple meals during the weekend with family, and exercising 4-5 days a week. I'm seeing results every day which keeps me hyped. I hadn't checked the scale until going back to the doctor, and even though I thought I'd lost more it was very pleasing to see the difference. I'm going to be slim and trim and ready to take on the world next year!!!!!




I cannot wait to see you!!!!  I am so happy for YOU that you are getting healthier. It warms my heart to hear. It's not easy but it's so worth it.  feel free to send me progress pics. Joshua would love to see them and cheer you on.​





> If they don't they should start!




I know!!! I am working on our trip budget right now. :surf web: Gabby takes the ACT in the morning so we're just having a mellow evening.​






> I'm glad you're progressing   have you been able to go back to work?




I only took last Thursday and Friday off plus had the weekend. I am not a very good patient. The doc said he would have given me a week off but it's SO boring.  I am feeling all cold like again and my other eye is all messed up. 







  ​








franandaj said:


> Thats great about the extra $400! Non Disney people don't get it. We are about 215 days out from our WDW trip. We have talked about restaurants but only to the point where Jim has said "yea" or "nay" to various restaurants.  We have picked one for breakfast, one for lunch,  and five for dinner. The rest will be F&G snacks, QS and in room stuff.
> 
> Maybe I'll post my pictures of the whole meal over here to tempt you. Were doing it again Wednesday with my parents. Its their 50th on Thursday.




Only Disney people get reservations 6+ months out! 

Where have you picked? You must leave room for F&W! 

I would love to see pics of the whole meal. What a sweet anniversary gift. I 

Can you tell me what day you can't meet or what days work best Dec. 12/10-12/15? I am making a rough itinerary.  ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I cannot wait to see you!!!!  I am so happy for YOU that you are getting healthier. It warms my heart to hear. It's not easy but it's so worth it.  feel free to send me progress pics. Joshua would love to see them and cheer you on.​




No no no, I want it to be like, who are you and what have you done with Pam!    I am soooooo excited!!!  Thank you so much for your support   You know I hate pictures, but if I get a good one on one of the vacations I'll send it  






rentayenta said:


> I know!!! I am working on our trip budget right now.  Gabby takes the ACT in the morning so we're just having a mellow evening.​



Good luck to Gabby!  She's back home?  How was the summer?  How is she with the friend passing?  

Hopefully your friend will give you some input.  I don't like just picking and saying we're going here, I want people to look at menus and see if they'd like to eat there.  I'm sure you're the same way. 





rentayenta said:


> I only took last Thursday and Friday off plus had the weekend. I am not a very good patient. The doc said he would have given me a week off but it's SO boring.  I am feeling all cold like again and my other eye is all messed up. ​




Now the other eye?  Say it isn't so!   You know you'd get mad at a patient for not doing what they were supposed to!    Would you please take off more time!​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Not just double digits but in the 80's! ​



Time goes by very quickly and it won't be too long until you are making your dining reservations. 

That is nice that Gabby friend will watch your house while you are on vacation and the extra $400 will be nice to use during your trip.


----------



## franandaj

OK  our Chef's Table meal at Steakhouse 55

He started us off with an Avocado, Olive and Tomato Salad.





Then we had the lobster salad. This is one of our favorite things that Marcel has made for us and we've had this several times.





This was a mushroom Bisque with tempura mushrooms in the middle. So yummy!





Our Main course was a filet, it was twice the size of the other filets that I saw come out of the kitchen!





Then they brought out this Mac and Cheese to go along with the Steak.





I'm not sure what you would call dessert, but there was a brownie, and triple chocolate ice cream, chocolate fudge on one side of the plate. The other had crème anglaise and strawberries.





We were both happy and full at the end of the night.





I highly recommend it!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  That's a decent chef's table.  I would have been rolling all the way to the room/car.


----------



## Pinkocto

Alison, that meal looked scrumptious! But I thought you don't like olives? I'm sure they were easily picked off.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> No no no, I want it to be like, who are you and what have you done with Pam!    I am soooooo excited!!!  Thank you so much for your support   You know I hate pictures, but if I get a good one on one of the vacations I'll send it




Alright! If you cave and need to share your awesome progress, pick me! ​







> Good luck to Gabby!  She's back home?  How was the summer?  How is she with the friend passing?





She had a total blast in Portland. She grew up a ton, made some great friends, shopped a ridiculous amount, but paid off her car so I can't complain. They have asked her to come back next year. 


She's good. She thinks about Jaxon a lot but it was so good she came home for those few days to be with her friends and visit the family. Because they live two houses behind us, I think it still looms in her mind more than if she didn't see their house everyday.​


> Hopefully your friend will give you some input.  I don't like just picking and saying we're going here, I want people to look at menus and see if they'd like to eat there.  I'm sure you're the same way.



I am the exact same way. I don't want to be responsible either if they don't enjoy something. I love being the planner though!​






> Now the other eye?  Say it isn't so!   You know you'd get mad at a patient for not doing what they were supposed to!    Would you please take off more time!




No.  Its too boring. Sitting around makes me bananas. I think it may be a mix of seasonal changes and this virus. In any event, I woke up today just itchy from head to toe too. No rash but itchy. ​


mvf-m11c said:


> Time goes by very quickly and it won't be too long until you are making your dining reservations.
> 
> That is nice that Gabby friend will watch your house while you are on vacation and the extra $400 will be nice to use during your trip.




I can't wait Bret. ​


franandaj said:


> OK  our Chef's Table meal at Steakhouse 55
> 
> He started us off with an Avocado, Olive and Tomato Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we had the lobster salad. This is one of our favorite things that Marcel has made for us and we've had this several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a mushroom Bisque with tempura mushrooms in the middle. So yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Main course was a filet, it was twice the size of the other filets that I saw come out of the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they brought out this Mac and Cheese to go along with the Steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you would call dessert, but there was a brownie, and triple chocolate ice cream, chocolate fudge on one side of the plate. The other had crème anglaise and strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both happy and full at the end of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend it!





Ok. Wow! Just wow! That meal looks insane. Thank you for posting the photos. Is that _*the*_ mac n cheese? The truffles on the back of that lobster make me want to lick the computer screen. 

The avo tomato salad looks like something Michael would love!

I really like any bisque but mushroom is my favorite. 

Filet looks incredible, mid rare? 

Dessert also looks insane. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  That's a decent chef's table.  I would have been rolling all the way to the room/car.




 Me too!​


----------



## rentayenta

*84 days!!!*









​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *84 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Oh my goodness,I could just die those kids are so cute!!!!! How old?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness,I could just die those kids are so cute!!!!! How old?




2004-2005 I believe. Weren't they just mushy?! 

​


----------



## jedijill

OMG, the kids are adorable!  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> OMG, the kids are adorable!
> 
> Jill in CO





Thanks Jill. You all packed? ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Jill. You all packed? ​



I just pulled out the second suitcase.  I am soooo overpacking!   I'm taking a break for the KC-Denver game.   Go Chiefs!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I just pulled out the second suitcase.  I am soooo overpacking!   I'm taking a break for the KC-Denver game.   Go Chiefs!
> 
> Jill in CO




Second suitcase?   That's funny! I read once to pack then take out half. Its a good way to go. ​


----------



## franandaj

Pam, you're good! Yes I don't care for olives, but Fran was more than happy to take them off my hands.

Jenny I'm not sure if it was THE Mac & Cheese, but it was good!

The picture of the kids is so cute! They're so little!

Fran and I always overpack!  Thank goodness for porters!


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> 2004-2005 I believe. Weren't they just mushy?!
> 
> ​



YES!!!  Soooooo cute and adorable.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Pam, you're good! Yes I don't care for olives, but Fran was more than happy to take them off my hands.
> 
> Jenny I'm not sure if it was THE Mac & Cheese, but it was good!
> 
> The picture of the kids is so cute! They're so little!
> 
> Fran and I always overpack!  Thank goodness for porters!





It looks devine even if its not *the* Mac n cheese. That entire meal looks incredible. 

They were so tiny. 

I use to be a major overpacker too. Both my Judaism and packing are reformed. ​






PrincessInOz said:


> YES!!!  Soooooo cute and adorable.




 Thank you. Michael and I were talking about the whole Anna and Elsa rage at the parks and while I miss them being small and wanting character photos, I don't miss them being small and wanting character photos. ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> It looks devine even if its not *the* Mac n cheese. That entire meal looks incredible.
> 
> They were so tiny.
> 
> I use to be a major overpacker too. Both my Judaism and packing are reformed. ​
> You just made me snort out loud.
> 
> Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> rentayenta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks devine even if its not *the* Mac n cheese. That entire meal looks incredible.
> 
> They were so tiny.
> 
> I use to be a major overpacker too. Both my Judaism and packing are reformed. ​
> You just made me snort out loud.
> 
> Jill in CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leave in 2 days!​
Click to expand...


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> jedijill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leave in 2 days!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited and I'm getting nothing done at work today!!!!  I'm pretty much completely packed.  I just need to get my mani/pedi tonight and I'm praying that the vet takes Bailey's stitches out tomorrow so I don't have to freak out about that anymore.  I'm so ready for Wednesday morning!
> 
> Jill in CO
Click to expand...


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> rentayenta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited and I'm getting nothing done at work today!!!!  I'm pretty much completely packed.  I just need to get my mani/pedi tonight and I'm praying that the vet takes Bailey's stitches out tomorrow so I don't have to freak out about that anymore.  I'm so ready for Wednesday morning!
> R
> Jill in CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad the stitches will be coming out before you leave. That'll definitely lend itself to a more relaxing time for you.
> 
> 
> Love the pre-trip mani/pedi. You and Pam always have such nice looking nails. ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkocto

Thank you!


----------



## MEK

Checked in this morning to see wonderful food porn and adorable pictures of your kids.  

Score!!!!!  

Christmas doesn't seem so far away right now, does it?


----------



## franandaj

I haven't forgotten you and our plans, but we have been cleaning for my parent's arrival yesterday. They're here until Friday so if I don't get a chance to get back to you, you'll know why. I hope to have pictures of the KVC suite up on the house thread this week.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!



​




MEK said:


> Checked in this morning to see wonderful food porn and adorable pictures of your kids.
> 
> Score!!!!!
> 
> Christmas doesn't seem so far away right now, does it?




Christmas seems downright close and scarily so!  Love Christmas but hate winter; it's always such a conundrum.​


franandaj said:


> I haven't forgotten you and our plans, but we have been cleaning for my parent's arrival yesterday. They're here until Friday so if I don't get a chance to get back to you, you'll know why. I hope to have pictures of the KVC suite up on the house thread this week.




No worries.  I know it's a lot of work getting ready for company. Can't wait for KVC pics! ​


----------



## rentayenta

*82 days!!!*






​


----------



## kaoden39

Such a cute photo!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Such a cute photo!!





Thanks!  I've been meaning to ask if Kody got the job? ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Thanks!  I've been meaning to ask if Kody got the job? ​




You're welcome. No, unfortunately she didn't get it. It is such a rough thing for her because of her panic attacks. I am proud of the fact that she is pushing herself to try.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> You're welcome. No, unfortunately she didn't get it. It is such a rough thing for her because of her panic attacks. I am proud of the fact that she is pushing herself to try.





 I'm sorry. You must be so proud of her for trying!​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry. You must be so proud of her for trying!​




Thank you. I am proud of her. This is really tough but she is putting herself out there and trying. That's a big thing to us.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. I am proud of her. This is really tough but she is putting herself out there and trying. That's a big thing to us.



Absolutely! Anxiety is rough. The fact that she's going out there and trying is a total victory on her part. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *82 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






 81 Days!!!!!!!  ​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 81 Days!!!!!!!  ​








Soooo close.  

So Pam, can I but you for some RN advice.....I went back to the doc yesterday because I'm just not getting much better, getting worse actually. He dx me with a bacterial sinus infection secondary to the original virus. He gave me a antibiotic and some prednisone. The prednisone scares me a little but its only a 5 day dose. Thoughts? ​


----------



## rentayenta

*81 days!!!*




​


----------



## franandaj

.








    ​









.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Jenny - All your countdown pictures of your family are very nice. 

Alison - The food at Steakhouse 55 looks very nice. My DA and I will have to try that restaurant one day.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> ​





Yay!!!!    

How's the parental visit going?​












mvf-m11c said:


> Jenny - All your countdown pictures of your family are very nice.
> 
> Alison - The food at Steakhouse 55 looks very nice. My DA and I will have to try that restaurant one day.





Thank you Bret. I agree, Alison's meal at Steakhouse 55 looks amazing!​


----------



## franandaj

It's been fun so far. We went out to dinner the night they got here. It was a little late so our first choice of restaurant was not open by the time we got there. But the alternative was still good.

Yesterday we visited the CA science center. They had a really cool exhibit on Pompeii and since the Space Shuttle is there, I wanted to see that too. By then it was 2:30, our brains were overloaded and we were ready yo go home. After an adventure at Gelson's, we settled in for some artichokes, grilled steaks and lots of wine.

Today we're chillin before yet another amazing dinner at Steakhouse 55. I hope we can find an indoor seat at Trader Sams this afternoon.  Tomorrow is my parents 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Absolutely! Anxiety is rough. The fact that she's going out there and trying is a total victory on her part. ​





franandaj said:


> It's been fun so far. We went out to dinner the night they got here. It was a little late so our first choice of restaurant was not open by the time we got there. But the alternative was still good.
> 
> Yesterday we visited the CA science center. They had a really cool exhibit on Pompeii and since the Space Shuttle is there, I wanted to see that too. By then it was 2:30, our brains were overloaded and we were ready yo go home. After an adventure at Gelson's, we settled in for some artichokes, grilled steaks and lots of wine.
> 
> Today we're chillin before yet another amazing dinner at Steakhouse 55. I hope we can find an indoor seat at Trader Sams this afternoon.  Tomorrow is my parents 50th wedding anniversary.



Sounds great! Happy 50th Anniversary to your parents! That's a wonderful milestone!


----------



## rentayenta

*80 days!!!! *


​










franandaj said:


> It's been fun so far. We went out to dinner the night they got here. It was a little late so our first choice of restaurant was not open by the time we got there. But the alternative was still good.
> 
> Yesterday we visited the CA science center. They had a really cool exhibit on Pompeii and since the Space Shuttle is there, I wanted to see that too. By then it was 2:30, our brains were overloaded and we were ready yo go home. After an adventure at Gelson's, we settled in for some artichokes, grilled steaks and lots of wine.
> 
> Today we're chillin before yet another amazing dinner at Steakhouse 55. I hope we can find an indoor seat at Trader Sams this afternoon.  Tomorrow is my parents 50th wedding anniversary.





I saw your pic of THE Mac n cheese. Holy moly! Looks amazing! What a wonderful way to celebrate your folks anniversary.  Can't wait to see the rest of the dinner pics.  

Glad you're having a lovely visit.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

80 days!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> 80 days!




 I love how everyday when I wake up, it's a day closer! 





*79 days!!! *













​


----------



## franandaj

That's kind of typical of time marching on.....


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> That's kind of typical of time marching on.....




Smarty pants!  I'm looking on the bright side. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I love how everyday when I wake up, it's a day closer!
> 
> 
> *79 days!!! *
> ​




One of these days, our countdowns are going to be in synchronous orbit!

Love the ones of your kids when they were younger.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Smarty pants!  I'm looking on the bright side. ​



Yeah, I just wanted to be a smart a$$!


----------



## Pinkocto

You're in the 70's!!!!!!! 


Feeling any better? I meant to ask yesterday.


----------



## rentayenta

*78 days!!!​*

And now I present, the backside of the castle!






​








PrincessInOz said:


> One of these days, our countdowns are going to be in synchronous orbit!
> 
> Love the ones of your kids when they were younger.





One of these days...... 


Thanks. I have been feeling fairly nostalgic lately.​



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I just wanted to be a smart a$$!




 You succeeded!  How's the visit going? Still blazing hot there?​



Pinkocto said:


> You're in the 70's!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Feeling any better? I meant to ask yesterday.





Soooooo excited! Once it gets into the double digits, it seems to fly by. 


I am feeling better, thank you.  Don't log the prednisone, makes me feel flushed but it's better than being sick. I finally went back to work yesterday; felt pretty exhausted but feel better today. I guess when your body is sick for that long, it takes time to recoup. 

How's your weekend?​


----------



## Pinkocto

Beautiful backside of the castle! 




I'm so glad you're starting to feel better  should almost be done with the prenisone right? Healing takes energy, please be gentle with yourself 


My weekend is very nice so far. I took the boy to a corn maze today, great fun.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Beautiful backside of the castle!





Its just lovely isn't it? ​




> I'm so glad you're starting to feel better  should almost be done with the prenisone right? Healing takes energy, please be gentle with yourself




 Thank you friend. Tomorrow is my last dose of prednisone. That stuff is strong! When I was on the 5-6 pills the first two days, I felt out of body. No me gusta. I feel so much better though. Michael and I actually had a day date yesterday. Still no booze. I know I'm not feeling 100% unless beer sounds good.  Thank for walking me through this and the texts. ​



> My weekend is very nice so far. I took the boy to a corn maze today, great fun.





Did you guys have a blast? Corn mazes scare me to no end. We have a huge one about two miles from our house.  The kids go every year and love them. Except Joshua. He's like me. 

Glad you're having a nice weekend. 








*77 days!!!*



The front side of the castle. 











​


----------



## Pinkocto

Is that snow decorations? 


I absolutely love a corn maze, one of the highlights of the Fall for me. Conner had enough after an hour so I quickly had to find the way out. Poor guy was trying to hide in the corn... 


I'm so glad you're on the mend   Prednisone IS strong! Glad you didnt need a longer dose. It gets tricky.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Is that snow decorations?





Yes and lights, isn't it terrific?! I just love the castle during the holidays.​


> I absolutely love a corn maze, one of the highlights of the Fall for me. Conner had enough after an hour so I quickly had to find the way out. Poor guy was trying to hide in the corn...




Can Connor go off leash? He was trying to hide?  Guinness would be an absolute wreck and Lily would try to kill any birds she saw.​



> I'm so glad you're on the mend   Prednisone IS strong! Glad you didnt need a longer dose. It gets tricky.




 Me too. It's nasty.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> *78 days!!!​*
> You succeeded!  How's the visit going? Still blazing hot there?​



Yay for 78 days!     



The folks left two days ago, as well as the heat.  We're having a chill day here, I might get caught up on my DISing.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yay for 78 days!
> 
> 
> 
> The folks left two days ago, as well as the heat.  We're having a chill day here, I might get caught up on my DISing.







They did? Glad you had a great visit. It's raining here. I'm actually loving it. Been puttering around. Did a little laundry, cleaned the kitchen, DIS of course, and made chili. Kids are all home and it nice and cool and peaceful. Michael is making pub burgers tonight. Nice you'll get some rare downtime. ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is so nice to see SB Winter Castle when it is all decorated for the holiday season.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> ​



Great picture!  Love this!


----------



## franandaj

Great Castle pics!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> It is so nice to see SB Winter Castle when it is all decorated for the holiday season.




I agree. Your pics in the Christmas thread are incredible.​





MEK said:


> Great picture!  Love this!




Thanks friend. ​






franandaj said:


> Great Castle pics!





Muchas gracias! ​


----------



## rentayenta

In honor of Matterhorn Monday......



*76 days!!!!*












​


----------



## rentayenta

*75 days!!!*




​


----------



## Pinkocto

Please don't hate me, but I'm not a fan of the Matterhorn 




75 Days!!!!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Please don't hate me, but I'm not a fan of the Matterhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 Days!!!!!!! ​







  No hate friend, to each her own.  Michael doesn't love it. It hurts his back. I could ride it all day.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

That countdown is getting down fast.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That countdown is getting down fast.







Wahoo!  I like it when time flys.....not wishing the Fall away though. 


Still no input on dining from my friends. I'm really contemplating the Fantasmic dessert package. Thoughts? Any recent experiences or reviews?​


----------



## rentayenta

My first thing to eat ever at Club 33!  












*74 days!!!*



​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> No hate friend, to each her own.  Michael doesn't love it. It hurts his back. I could ride it all day.​



Thank you!    It was too jerky for me.




 74 Days!!!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!    It was too jerky for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 Days!!!!!! ​







 Michael says the same thing. I like it and love sitting in the don't on the Fantasyland side when it's dark out. Amazing to see all the lights.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> My first thing to eat ever at Club 33!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *74 days!!!*
> 
> 
> ​




Too bad they don't serve anything good like that anymore!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Too bad they don't serve anything good like that anymore!







Really? Did the entire menu change? No buffet anymore?​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Wahoo!  I like it when time flys.....not wishing the Fall away though.
> 
> 
> Still no input on dining from my friends. *I'm really contemplating the Fantasmic dessert package*. Thoughts? Any recent experiences or reviews?​



I believe that in order to get the good seats in the front, you need to get there really early and queue up for a while.

I tend to eat Counter Service inside the parks.  Are you after table service meals?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Really? Did the entire menu change? No buffet anymore?​



Weren't you following my FB last summer when it reopened? Uninspired Creole food with miniscule portions, and huge prices. Prix fixe menu, with new chef who has sworn there will NEVER be a buffet. Left from lunch so hungry we had to go to Ghiradelli for dessert. Dinner was a tad bit better portion size with 40% higher prices.

Why do you think we have been eating at the Steakhouse so much? At least I leave there in a happy food coma! Plus we get Marcel's wonderful food!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I believe that in order to get the good seats in the front, you need to get there really early and queue up for a while.
> 
> I tend to eat Counter Service inside the parks.  Are you after table service meals?







I have read that before. The desserts looks good though and I hate sitting on the ground but to show up and wait as long as I would have without the package doesn't sound great either. I'll run it by our friends and see if it's even in the budget. 

We really enjoy counter service too and truth be told, we could probably dine at the Plaza Inn for 5 days straight and be totally happy  but I was thinking about one special dinner/event. Steakhouse 55 looks really good. I am so tempted by the pommel frites too at Cafe Orleans. I know that requires a PS and it isn't all that pricey. I also love Storytellers too. The kids and Michael haven't done the Blue Bayou but for a party of 10-12, I don't think thats our best option. I think we'll do Napa for apps and drinks again; maybe adults only? We'll grill for sure on our resort day or on an evening the parks are open until midnight. Michael loves using the grills at the DCV resorts. He's so funny like that.  Its his thing. So basically I have 6 DLR dinners to plan. Lunch is almost always a counter service depending on what we do for breakfast. Sometimes it's just snacks and an early dinner. I don't want to over plan by any means but I think it'll be fairly busy and with so many of us, having a PS will be important. 

I also want the Uva Bar's lamb burger. 
​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Weren't you following my FB last summer when it reopened? Uninspired Creole food with miniscule portions, and huge prices. Prix fixe menu, with new chef who has sworn there will NEVER be a buffet. Left from lunch so hungry we had to go to Ghiradelli for dessert. Dinner was a tad bit better portion size with 40% higher prices.




 Of course I was following your FB but didn't realize the buffet was totally gone. I saw the menu changed. Chef Andrew doesn't like the buffet idea?  I loved it! So did others clearly. I am sorry there are so many changes. Isn't there a Jazz Bar inside Club 33 now?​



> Why do you think we have been eating at the Steakhouse so much? At least I leave there in a happy food coma! Plus we get Marcel's wonderful food!





 Happy food coma is where it's at! He made you that gorgeous Mac n cheese too. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I have read that before. The desserts looks good though and I hate sitting on the ground but to show up and wait as long as I would have without the package doesn't sound great either. I'll run it by our friends and see if it's even in the budget.
> 
> We really enjoy counter service too and truth be told, we could probably dine at the Plaza Inn for 5 days straight and be totally happy  but I was thinking about one special dinner/event. Steakhouse 55 looks really good. I am so tempted by the pommel frites too at Cafe Orleans. I know that requires a PS and it isn't all that pricey. I also love Storytellers too. The kids and Michael haven't done the Blue Bayou but for a party of 10-12, I don't think thats our best option. I think we'll do Napa for apps and drinks again; maybe adults only? We'll grill for sure on our resort day or on an evening the parks are open until midnight. Michael loves using the grills at the DCV resorts. He's so funny like that.  Its his thing. So basically I have 6 DLR dinners to plan. Lunch is almost always a counter service depending on what we do for breakfast. Sometimes it's just snacks and an early dinner. I don't want to over plan by any means but I think it'll be fairly busy and with so many of us, having a PS will be important.
> 
> I also want the *Uva Bar's lamb burger*.
> ​




I like all the options you mentioned.  But I've been thinking about that lamb burger a bit lately.  Alison has a LOT to answer for!!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I like all the options you mentioned.  But I've been thinking about that lamb burger a bit lately.  Alison has a LOT to answer for!!






I definitely blame err.....I mean thank Alison for the incredibly long list of must haves.  




Joshua isn't in this photo because he's not a big fan of Screamin'. 










*73 days!!! *




​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice picture of you and your family on CS. 




rentayenta said:


> Still no input on dining from my friends. I'm really contemplating the Fantasmic dessert package. Thoughts? Any recent experiences or reviews?​



I have done the F! dessert package back in 2009 when F! was updated with Murphy the dragon. The F! dessert package is nice where you won't have to stake out a spot. But you also have to spend some time waiting at the registration podium (unless you don't care about where you are seated) if you want to get front row seating. I haven't done it for a while but I do see people wait in line when I am waiting for the fist show of F! to be able to select their seats for the first show or second show. Those people show up at least an hour before the registration podium is open for the seat locations. Always do the first show of F! since you will be able to watch the fireworks from your seats after the first show of F!.

You can always check out the Fantasmic! Superthread - Or Everything You Need To Know About Fantasmic at Disneyland by HydroGuy which will tell you everything about the show.

Speaking of the UVA Bar and Cafe, Alison and PiO got me hooked up at that restaurant and the lamb burger. It is a very nice restaurant with decent prices and the food is great. I also like the sea salt fries.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice picture of you and your family on CS.
> 
> I have done the F! dessert package back in 2009 when F! was updated with Murphy the dragon. The F! dessert package is nice where you won't have to stake out a spot. But you also have to spend some time waiting at the registration podium (unless you don't care about where you are seated) if you want to get front row seating. I haven't done it for a while but I do see people wait in line when I am waiting for the fist show of F! to be able to select their seats for the first show or second show. Those people show up at least an hour before the registration podium is open for the seat locations. Always do the first show of F! since you will be able to watch the fireworks from your seats after the first show of F!.
> 
> You can always check out the Fantasmic! Superthread - Or Everything You Need To Know About Fantasmic at Disneyland by HydroGuy which will tell you everything about the show.
> 
> Speaking of the UVA Bar and Cafe, Alison and PiO got me hooked up at that restaurant and the lamb burger. It is a very nice restaurant with decent prices and the food is great. I also like the sea salt fries.





 I haven't tried the Uva Bar's sea salt fries but they use to have these insane garlic fries. The problem is everyone needs to eat them as they are very garlicky and wonderful. 

Thanks for the link. I believe there are three rows of seats with the F! dessert package. I'm guessing everyone wants the front but wonder if its necessary and how bad the obstruction is for rows 2 and 3? How were the desserts? They look delicious! 

Thanks for the first show reminder. Staying for the fireworks would be awesome. I've waited 2+ hours for a good fireworks spot.  Maybe only waiting an hour for F! with desserts and fireworks isn't a bad idea.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> I haven't tried the Uva Bar's sea salt fries but they use to have these insane garlic fries. The problem is everyone needs to eat them as they are very garlicky and wonderful.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I believe there are three rows of seats with the F! dessert package. I'm guessing everyone wants the front but wonder if its necessary and how bad the obstruction is for rows 2 and 3? How were the desserts? They look delicious!
> 
> Thanks for the first show reminder. Staying for the fireworks would be awesome. I've waited 2+ hours for a good fireworks spot.  Maybe only waiting an hour for F! with desserts and fireworks isn't a bad idea.



It would have been nice if I was able to try their garlic fries. I couldn't believe it took me this long (during the July trip) to eat at this restaurant after all these years and I still can't stop thinking about it. Here is my review about the [post=52166876]UVA Bar and Cafe[/post] when I ate there in July. 

Your welcome. That is correct. There are three rows and two different locations where the first location is at the center and the other is on the left hand side close to the HM. Mostly the guests line up early so they can get the first row seating for F!. The only problem of not getting the first row is the people that are tall that are in front of you on the first or second row and can obstruct your view of the show. That is the major part of not getting the first row. If you get the last row, I believe you can ask the CM's to watch the show from the stairs where the VIP seating is. I have seen people stand up during the show from the dessert viewing area during the show. But I would ask that question on the F! Superthread. The dessert box that I got in 2009 had a variety of desserts to choose along with any choices of beverages (no alcohol included). Your party members won't be able to finish the dessert box when seated so you will have some leftover desserts when you get back to the hotel. I didn't finish my box since I shared my DA box so we had one extra left that night.

Here is a picture of the dessert box from 2009 that I got.








If you do the F! first show, you will be able to stay in your seats and watch the fireworks (if it starts at 9:25pm). There are times when the fireworks start before F! at 8:45pm and you will be able to see the fireworks first and watch F! from the same seats. Today mostly the fireworks start at 9:25pm. The view is okay (not that great like watching it in front of SB Castle) from the dessert seating location for the fireworks but you are able to see the fireworks in the sky and the projections coming from SB Castle at the viewing area. Sometimes it can be better to wait only an hour instead of waiting 1-2 hours for a ground sitting spot for F!. During my trip last week, we did stake out a spot for RDCT fireworks around the Hub and were able to watch the second show of F! in the handicapped section. I just updated the post about it yesterday: [post=52347561]September 2014 Trip Report[/post] Looking forward to hear if you are thinking about doing the F! dessert package.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> It would have been nice if I was able to try their garlic fries. I couldn't believe it took me this long (during the July trip) to eat at this restaurant after all these years and I still can't stop thinking about it. Here is my review about the [post=52166876]UVA Bar and Cafe[/post] when I ate there in July.




Thank you! ​





> Your welcome. That is correct. There are three rows and two different locations where the first location is at the center and the other is on the left hand side close to the HM. Mostly the guests line up early so they can get the first row seating for F!. The only problem of not getting the first row is the people that are tall that are in front of you on the first or second row and can obstruct your view of the show. That is the major part of not getting the first row. If you get the last row, I believe you can ask the CM's to watch the show from the stairs where the VIP seating is. I have seen people stand up during the show from the dessert viewing area during the show. But I would ask that question on the F! Superthread. The dessert box that I got in 2009 had a variety of desserts to choose along with any choices of beverages (no alcohol included). Your party members won't be able to finish the dessert box when seated so you will have some leftover desserts when you get back to the hotel. I didn't finish my box since I shared my DA box so we had one extra left that night.





This is great info, thank you Bret! You're always so thorough and it's much appreciated.  I can see how heads may obstruct the view and because we'll are short aside from Michael, this may not be the best bet for us though it sure sounds fun!​






> Here is a picture of the dessert box from 2009 that I got.




You're right, theres no way we could finish that box of desserts. I bet the 5 of us couldn't finish two boxes.  The desserts look yummy though. I'd have to steal everyone's macaroons.  I like the variety; some sweet and some savory.  Good job Disney!​


> If you do the F! first show, you will be able to stay in your seats and watch the fireworks (if it starts at 9:25pm). There are times when the fireworks start before F! at 8:45pm and you will be able to see the fireworks first and watch F! from the same seats. Today mostly the fireworks start at 9:25pm. The view is okay (not that great like watching it in front of SB Castle) from the dessert seating location for the fireworks but you are able to see the fireworks in the sky and the projections coming from SB Castle at the viewing area. Sometimes it can be better to wait only an hour instead of waiting 1-2 hours for a ground sitting spot for F!. During my trip last week, we did stake out a spot for RDCT fireworks around the Hub and were able to watch the second show of F! in the handicapped section. I just updated the post about it yesterday: [post=52347561]September 2014 Trip Report[/post] Looking forward to hear if you are thinking about doing the F! dessert package.




Staying for fireworks would be a huge perk. I'll go read your update! We all sat around last night and made our list of must-dos in the park for our trip. I can't decide if snow is a must after the fireworks or not. I mean I live in Utah after all and get plenty of snow but I like Disneyland snow. It's not cold! ​


----------



## rentayenta

My cute boy at 1901.








*71 days!!!*

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> This is great info, thank you Bret! You're always so thorough and it's much appreciated.  I can see how heads may obstruct the view and because we'll are short aside from Michael, this may not be the best bet for us though it sure sounds fun!
> 
> 
> Staying for fireworks would be a huge perk. I'll go read your update! We all sat around last night and made our list of must-dos in the park for our trip. I can't decide if snow is a must after the fireworks or not. I mean I live in Utah after all and get plenty of snow but I like Disneyland snow. It's not cold! ​



Your welcome. I hope that you and your family enjoy the fullest during your trip and I'm glad that I can help you. The F! dessert package is nice to do just once in a lifetime and it does save you the time from staking out a spot but it also requires some wait time as well. If you do the dessert package or not, you will enjoy it.

That's why a lot of people would prefer the first show of F! so you are able to stay in your seats to watch the fireworks. It will snow around the RoA after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks so you will be able to see it snow. There are only a few places around DL (MS of course) will snow after BIHM fireworks. Around the RoA is one and also IASW Plaza is another place that snows. If you want to see it snow early instead of waiting for the fireworks, you can watch the Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting show where it does snow around the Hub. There are three to four shows a night that plays that show.


----------



## jedijill

Your trip is getting closer!   I did the F! Package and I still had a crappy view from the front row....I was obstructed by a column.  I couldn't eat much of the food and it went to waste.

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

70 Days!!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome. I hope that you and your family enjoy the fullest during your trip and I'm glad that I can help you. The F! dessert package is nice to do just once in a lifetime and it does save you the time from staking out a spot but it also requires some wait time as well. If you do the dessert package or not, you will enjoy it.




Thanks! I'm still up in the air but leaning towards a no at this moment. We met with our friends last night and talked budget.  ​





> That's why a lot of people would prefer the first show of F! so you are able to stay in your seats to watch the fireworks. It will snow around the RoA after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks so you will be able to see it snow. There are only a few places around DL (MS of course) will snow after BIHM fireworks. Around the RoA is one and also IASW Plaza is another place that snows. If you want to see it snow early instead of waiting for the fireworks, you can watch the Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting show where it does snow around the Hub. There are three to four shows a night that plays that show.




We walked by the Lighting last year but of course, with only one day, my crew wouldn't stop.  This year though, I won't give them a choice. What a great way to get my Disneyland snow fix. Thank you for the suggestion.​




jedijill said:


> Your trip is getting closer!   I did the F! Package and I still had a crappy view from the front row....I was obstructed by a column.  I couldn't eat much of the food and it went to waste.
> 
> Jill in CO





You're back. Link me when you start the trippie. I don't see any pics on FB yet. ​


Pinkocto said:


> 70 Days!!!!! ​







You're so cute! 







*70 days!!! *






So two pieces of trip news. One exciting and one just is. 

For the not exciting....lol.....we went to dinner with our friends who will be joining us and chatted about restaurants etc....budget stuff too. We have decided not to make any PS at this point. We may do a pizza night at Naples or something like that but with such big families, $300+ dinners are not in the budget. We'll mostly do breakfast in the room aside from Riverbelle Terrace at least once. We'll most likely do later dinners inside the park and BBQ during our midday breaks at the villa. I'm glad we've come to some decisions. I've still got lots of good eats on our list and some new places to try. 



The second piece of news which is SO exciting is that we think our friends' daighter's boyfriend is going to propose to her on this trip!  We aren't sure and my friends don't want to pry but he's hinted around. Wouldn't that be amazing? He's buying her diamond from Michael so I'll gently pry then. ​


----------



## franandaj

That must feel good to have some things worked out. I know about your crew but what are the kids and ages of your friends again? I knew their kids were a little older than yours but I didn't realize a BF was going and that any of the kids were of marrying age.

I keep forgetting how costly it can be with a big family. I mean it's always costly for Fran and I.  unless we're ordering off the dollar menu at McDonald's! But thats cause we choose lots of pricey places. Good call on getting your big meal in the villa, you can always spilt some Plaza Inn Chicken.  I really enjoyed the French Marketplace in July and there was a lot of food. There are plenty of good places to eat without a reservation. Have you tried the Garden Grill in DCA? It's Mediterranean style, soooo good!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is always interesting when someone proposes at the DLR. That should be fun when your friends daughter is being proposed at the park.

As you say that it can be costly when you have a lot of party members when dining at the parks. I remember on your past trip reports that you have cook on-site and it will be a good idea to save a lot of money when cooking it. As what Alison has mentioned about what places to eat at the DLR. The Plaza Inn, French Market and Garden Grill are very nice places to eat where you can get a lot out of it. Other places that I know that are great places to eat with large groups of people is Rancho del Zocalo and Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> That must feel good to have some things worked out. I know about your crew but what are the kids and ages of your friends again? I knew their kids were a little older than yours but I didn't realize a BF was going and that any of the kids were of marrying age.
> 
> I keep forgetting how costly it can be with a big family. I mean it's always costly for Fran and I.  unless we're ordering off the dollar menu at McDonald's! But thats cause we choose lots of pricey places. Good call on getting your big meal in the villa, you can always spilt some Plaza Inn Chicken.  I really enjoyed the French Marketplace in July and there was a lot of food. There are plenty of good places to eat without a reservation. Have you tried the Garden Grill in DCA? It's Mediterranean style, soooo good!






Our friends' girls are almost 16 and 21. Remember its Utah, 21 is a normal age to marry if not borderline old.    The boyfriend thing is last minute and I told them about our plans and the number so they're aware that anyone above and beyond can't come.  Haha! 

If there third daughter comes, she's almost 23 and the ex Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader.  She's got finals as the does their middle DD's boyfriend so they'd fly in and out at some point. I'm not worrying about them or planning with them. We won't be glued to our friends' hips either. They're really cool and we've traveled together before. 

I haven't tried the Garden Grill but I think I've seen pics of the food from you and PIO and it looks delicious. You're welcome to join us as little or much as you want. The Plaza Inn is a must! 

 Dining can be very spendy. Thankfully the DLR has lots of good CS options.​





mvf-m11c said:


> It is always interesting when someone proposes at the DLR. That should be fun when your friends daughter is being proposed at the park.
> 
> As you say that it can be costly when you have a lot of party members when dining at the parks. I remember on your past trip reports that you have cook on-site and it will be a good idea to save a lot of money when cooking it. As what Alison has mentioned about what places to eat at the DLR. The Plaza Inn, French Market and Garden Grill are very nice places to eat where you can get a lot out of it. Other places that I know that are great places to eat with large groups of people is Rancho del Zocalo and Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill.





I really hope he proposes. She's a huge Disney fan and has always wanted a Disneyland proposal so we'll see. 

Rancho is great too!  We're also big into sharing and I find some of the portions huge.

We like our midday breaks especially when the park closes later so that's the perfect to grill, have a drink, and unwind. 
​


----------



## franandaj

That's hilarious that a woman is considered and Old Maid at 21 in Utah!    I checked with the rules and the max is nine. I think you guys are nine without me.    I'm not sure exactly what they do about that.  I've heard that a 10th person can't even follow you around even if they are not going on rides.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> That's hilarious that a woman is considered and Old Maid at 21 in Utah!    I checked with the rules and the max is nine. I think you guys are nine without me.    I'm not sure exactly what they do about that.  I've heard that a 10th person can't even follow you around even if they are not going on rides.







They can switch off maybe. It's nothing for either of us to worry about. If they want to stick together, they can skip it all together. We've got quite a few hours so they'll most likely switch off if that's allowed. Please don't you worry about it al all.  

Gabby has friends getting married next year. They've been dating the boys since like the 9th grade. It's all they'll ever know.  It's the culture/religion here. No judgement, it's just what it is. I don't understand the mindset but we've got friends who are happily married and got hitched at 18/19. 

​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> They can switch off maybe. It's nothing for either of us to worry about. If they want to stick together, they can skip it all together. We've got quite a few hours so they'll most likely switch off if that's allowed. Please don't you worry about it al all.
> 
> Gabby has friends getting married next year. They've been dating the boys since like the 9th grade. It's all they'll ever know.  It's the culture/religion here. No judgement, it's just what it is. I don't understand the mindset but we've got friends who are happily married and got hitched at 18/19.
> 
> ​



I just got word that it's 10 total.  You know I worry about everything!  

If I were married to the guys I dated when I was 18/19 I would be a mess right now!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I just got word that it's 10 total.  You know I worry about everything!
> 
> If I were married to the guys I dated when I was 18/19 I would be a mess right now!







Me too!   Nice guys but try goodness I've changed a lot since then. I'm sure they have too. 

You're so funny. Thanks for double checking.  It'll be a blast, I can't wait. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats to your friend's daughter.  That's a great news.


I'm loving your flashback and Disney pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats to your friend's daughter.  That's a great news.
> 
> 
> I'm loving your flashback and Disney pictures.  Thanks for sharing.






Its not for sure but we know they'll get married and he hasn't proposed. He's hinted a little but we'll see. I would love to be a part of  something so special. 


Thank you.  I'm feeling nostalgic.  My babies are getting old.​


----------



## jedijill

I'll shoot out the link when I get my report started.  I got home late on Saturday night (thanks to delays from the Chicago idiot) and then my parents surprised me by being in Colorado camping so I drove up to Estes Park to see them on Sunday.

I hope to get caught up with everything soon!

Your trip sounds like so much fun!  

I can't imagine getting married at 18/19...heck, I'm 40 and still don't think I'm mature enough. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

*69 days!!! *



​


----------



## rentayenta

*68 days!!!









*​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> T
> Gabby has friends getting married next year. They've been dating the boys since like the 9th grade. It's all they'll ever know.  It's the culture/religion here. No judgement, it's just what it is. I don't understand the mindset but we've got friends who are happily married and got hitched at 18/19.
> 
> ​



I consider this craziness, but I know it still happens!  

Checking in to checking out all your awesome pics.  Love them!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

You're in the 60s!!!!!!!! 


Wow, lots of excitement/news going on. I'm glad they finally gave you some budget ideas that you can plan around!


----------



## rentayenta

So in honor of it being October and Mk's birthday:


*67 days!!! *







​








MEK said:


> I consider this craziness, but I know it still happens!
> 
> Checking in to checking out all your awesome pics.  Love them!!!!!




Its insanity isn't it? Gabby has a friend who wants a baby. Like now. ​
Thanks! I'm having fun posting and sharing them. 




Pinkocto said:


> You're in the 60s!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wow, lots of excitement/news going on. I'm glad they finally gave you some budget ideas that you can plan around!




Yes, it's making it a lot easier to plan for sure. 


The 60's!!!!  ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the '60s.  

Happy Birthday to Mk.  When is it?  DH celebrates his tomorrow.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the '60s.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Mk.  When is it?  DH celebrates his tomorrow.





Wish your DH a Happy Birthday! How are you guys celebrating? 

MK's birthday was yesterday.  

I sure love the 60's too. Your trip is almost here!!!  Reminds I need to check your thread.​


----------



## rentayenta

*66 days!!!​*






If you haven't been over to Sherry's Christmas super thread on the Disneyland forum, head over. It'll get you in the holiday spirit. 


Things are really starting to fall into place. DH is chiming in a little more on what he'd like to do on the trip. He's wanting 4 beach days and 4 park days but we are all clamoring for a 5th park day. With 6 nights at the GCV I would really like to do that 5th day. We'll have two beach days before the Disneyland Resort and then a beach day in between. Thoughts on doing the park on the day we check in? I like to stay away from the EMH/MM hours. We'll have access daily but it's a little too early for my crew of night owls and teenagers. For me, I love the early mornings. I am definitely going to do he DCA power walk.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your MNSSHP group picture is very nice and was a nice choice for WDW 42nd Birthday. 

I think it is a good idea to get a 5th day at the parks especially when checking in at the GCV that day. It is so fun especially seeing the holiday decorations at the parks at nighttime for the first night. What time are you checking in at the GCV? If you are thinking or planning on meeting Anna & Elsa at the Frozen M&G and if DL is still doing the FP system for the M&G, I would take advantage of MM and get a FP to see them. It is better than waiting 2 to 3 hours in a standard queue to see them.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Your MNSSHP group picture is very nice and was a nice choice for WDW 42nd Birthday.
> 
> I think it is a good idea to get a 5th day at the parks especially when checking in at the GCV that day. It is so fun especially seeing the holiday decorations at the parks at nighttime for the first night. What time are you checking in at the GCV? If you are thinking or planning on meeting Anna & Elsa at the Frozen M&G and if DL is still doing the FP system for the M&G, I would take advantage of MM and get a FP to see them. It is better than waiting 2 to 3 hours in a standard queue to see them.






Great advice on Anna & Elsa but sadly I'm the only one that wants to meet them.  The kids are semi-over character meets except for Chloe's must meet: Peter Pan. She's insistent on it this trip. Joshua wants to meet Jack and Sally. If it were up to me, I'd meet characters all day. I love it! 

We can check in the GCV anytime as we'll be coming from my friend's house which is only 10-15 away. I prefer an early check in for two reasons; I want to maximize my DLR time and we have had event luck with requests when checking is early.  

I'm with you on the 5th day. I really want to explore and take our time, visit the island and Big Thunder Ranch- the things we miss when we've got less days.​


----------



## eandesmom

5 days!!!  with the crowds, you'll want that extra bit of time.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> 5 days!!!  with the crowds, you'll want that extra bit of time.





Do you think it'll be that busy? I'm always up for more days  but haven't found early through mid December all that busy. Maybe I am desensitized?  Link me when you start your new report. 




*65 days!!! *



















​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Wish your DH a Happy Birthday! How are you guys celebrating?
> 
> MK's birthday was yesterday.
> 
> I sure love the 60's too. Your trip is almost here!!!  Reminds I need to check your thread.​



We went out for a quick dinner and a movie.  He wanted to see Guardians of the Galaxy.  We were lucky it was still showing in the cinemas!  

We had a great night.

How did you celebrate MK's birthday?


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> We went out for a quick dinner and a movie.  He wanted to see Guardians of the Galaxy.  We were lucky it was still showing in the cinemas!
> 
> We had a great night.
> 
> How did you celebrate MK's birthday?







Sounds like a nice birthday! Did you like the movie? 


We volunteered at Michael's FD's annual Fire Prevention night.  Not Disney related but still a nice evening. I like when the kids volunteer. I figure if we start them early, they carry it through life; that's our hope anyway.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Do you think it'll be that busy? I'm always up for more days  but haven't found early through mid December all that busy. Maybe I am desensitized?  Link me when you start your new report. ​




Ah maybe not, I was thinking your dates were closer to Christmas.  My brain is so addled.  Are the kids missing school?  I just know at Easter, which was uber late this year, I was not expecting the crowds we had at all.  It definitely impacted how much we did, or didn't get done.​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Ah maybe not, I was thinking your dates were closer to Christmas.  My brain is so addled.  Are the kids missing school?  I just know at Easter, which was uber late this year, I was not expecting the crowds we had at all.  It definitely impacted how much we did, or didn't get done.







 Yes, they're all missing school. For Gabby it's a non issue. She's graduating after winter break anyway. We had to change Chloe's drivers Ed driving days to this term so she wouldn't miss. If you miss driving at all, you don't pass. She's got her final next Tuesday.  Im emailing teachers next week. Joshua will be fine too. He's a great student. With advance notice, they should all have time to make it up. I know I said they'd never miss again but it's just impossible to get the GCV at 7 months during break. I also would rather not deal with the actual Christmas Day crowds and the week following if we don't have to. It was go when we have planned or stay somewhere else, off property and you know nobody voted for that. 


You doing okay post vacation? Is catching up crazy? 

Easter break is just so long, it spans about 6 weeks. We found Easter Day not crowded but I can imagine the days surrounding it to be pretty packed.​


----------



## franandaj

I say go for the 5 days. There is never enough park time. Disneyland is almost always packed. Even on slow days. They cut things for low season so major attractions still have long queues, they close parts of rides or restaurants.  That will also allow you more resort time, more DTD time and like you said more time to do the skipped over attractions.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I say go for the 5 days. There is never enough park time. Disneyland is almost always packed. Even on slow days. They cut things for low season so major attractions still have long queues, they close parts of rides or restaurants.  That will also allow you more resort time, more DTD time and like you said more time to do the skipped over attractions.






 Didn't think about cutting things and they're hours are shorter which I actually prefer. I love my resort time and shorter hours make that more feasible. I'm ALL about the five days; I told M last night he can do four days and well all do five.  He doesn't think I'm so funny.  I can't wait for drinks at the Hearthstone. It's one of my favorite things to do at the DLR.  And I really do want to do some of the things we tend to skip over, I'll wear my fitbit for Tarzan's Treehouse.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like what Alison said Jenny since the days during the weekdays (excluding Friday) will be the short days and adding that extra 5th day would make sense. 

Don't forget that you can also enjoy the Winter Village at DTD during the holiday season. If you love ice skating, you could do that.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another vote for 5 days.  It'll be fantastic!

We thought the movie was a lot of fun.  You sound like you had a great night yourselves.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like what Alison said Jenny since the days during the weekdays (excluding Friday) will be the short days and adding that extra 5th day would make sense.
> 
> Don't forget that you can also enjoy the Winter Village at DTD during the holiday season. If you love ice skating, you could do that.




You would think we enjoyed ice skating as we live in Utah but alas, we are not winter/cold sports people at all. Michael was the last hold out who snowboarded up until last year but has finally joined the rest of us for his sheer disdain for the cold. I love it when a plan comes together.  We do love DTD though and that darn lamb burger is on my list.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Another vote for 5 days.  It'll be fantastic!
> 
> We thought the movie was a lot of fun.  You sound like you had a great night yourselves.



Joshua saw it and really liked it too. 

We had fun at the Fire Prevention. Its Michael's baby at work so we try to be supportive and help out.



Five days it is. Now to break the news to the big guy.  





*64 days!!!*


Our favorite spud! Can't wait for a few spins on TSMM. And Soarin'. and RSR. Etc etc.  










​


----------



## jedijill

64 days!  Woot Woot!  

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> You would think we enjoyed ice skating as we live in Utah but alas, we are not winter/cold sports people at all. Michael was the last hold out who snowboarded up until last year but has finally joined the rest of us for his sheer disdain for the cold. I love it when a plan comes together.  We do love DTD though and that darn lamb burger is on my list.​



You should try to add UVA Bar and Cafe during your trip.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> 64 days!  Woot Woot!
> 
> Jill in CO




Its going by quickly now! Its the nay reason I don't mind summer ending. ​




mvf-m11c said:


> You should try to add UVA Bar and Cafe during your trip.




Its on the list.  The menu looks good and I also want to try those sea salt fries. 



*63 days!!!!*










Our trip begins in 63 days but it'll be 3 days after until we officially check in the GCV. 



We may have run into a minor snag staying at my friends those first three nights so I am currently looking at hotels.  Twas not in the budget. 



​


----------



## franandaj

I'm sorry to hear there is a snag with your friend's house.  If there were only two or three of you I'd invite you to stay at our place,  but we don't have room to sleep five comfortably. Plus with as many kitties as we have , and only having two beds (and I suspect we may have a twin air mattress), that wouldn't suffice for your girls.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm sorry to hear there is a snag with your friend's house.  If there were only two or three of you I'd invite you to stay at our place,  but we don't have room to sleep five comfortably. Plus with as many kitties as we have , and only having two beds (and I suspect we may have a twin air mattress), that wouldn't suffice for your girls.






You're sweet for thinking of us but 5 is a lot of extra bodies for sure.  Plus there's a good chance I'd squat and never leave.  



I have been looking at hotels for a while today. I have access to a friends and family discount through Marriott and Hilton and these are my two best options. They defs throw a kink in the budget _but_ they're are both pretty screaming deals considering. 


*Waterfront Beach Resort, Hilton* 


$105 a night
$32 a night parking 
Across the street from HB- literally. Two blocks from Main Street. Huntington Beach is our beach of choice
Coffee maker
Personal fridge?
2 double beds 

*Newport Beach Marriott Bayview*


$89 a night
$23 a night parking
3 miles from Newport Beach
Coffee maker
Mini fridge 
A king bed and double sleeper sofa

Internet is only free in the common areas for both. 



Other than the obvious bed situation for both, any thoughts? 




​


----------



## franandaj

I would go with the Hilton.  You're in HB and not Newport. Things will be more in line with your budget in HB, everything in Newport is expensive.  I think it's a better beach too, and they like people in their town.  Newport doesn't like people in their town unless they have a lot of money.

I can't be completely certain, but if I have a twin air mattress, you are more than welcome to borrow it for that fifth bed.  I don't think the potential benefactor would mind if I let your family borrow it.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I would go with the Hilton.  You're in HB and not Newport. Things will be more in line with your budget in HB, everything in Newport is expensive.  I think it's a better beach too, and they like people in their town.  Newport doesn't like people in their town unless they have a lot of money.
> 
> I can't be completely certain, but if I have a twin air mattress, you are more than welcome to borrow it for that fifth bed.  I don't think the potential benefactor would mind if I let your family borrow it.






I'm totally with you! I am more of an HB/Seal Beach girl than Newport. I know Huntington fairly well so renting boards and wetsuits will be easy plus we won't have to pay for beach parking which usually runs abut $15 a day so I'd have to tack that onto the Newport package.

You're sweet for offering the twin air bed and I just might take you up on it. I could return it to you after our uber fun park day.  We have a queen air mattress but that may be too cumbersome. Who's the potential benefactor?  And if all else fails, it'll be Joshua in need and he'd be more than happy with a sleeping bag and egg crate.  They will give a crib so I'll see if a roll away is an option. 

Crystal Cove, which I love, is only 7 miles from Newport and a fun day but its not a great swimming/surfing beach. The kids want to surf in the ocean. I agree, HB is much more relaxed than Newport and its just a Hirt drive to Belmont Shore etc....​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Its on the list.  The menu looks good and I also want to try those sea salt fries.​



That's good to hear that it is on the list and you won't be disappointed. 

Hope you are able to find a good place to stay.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That's good to hear that it is on the list and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Hope you are able to find a good place to stay






 I think I have. 





Updated itinerary:

*Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, pass Go (Vegas), save $200 (think along the lines of Monopoly). Check into Waterfront Beach Hilton in Huntington Beach. http://www.waterfrontresort.com/ Check it out. It's pretty nifty. 

*Sunday* Dec 7: beach  Dining is still up in the air. Ideas posted further down. Bonfire at night. 

*Monday* Dec 8: beach  

*Tuesday* Dec 9: check into the GCV.  Disneyland! 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p

*Wednesday* Dec 10: DCA! 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a

*Thursday* Dec 11: Disneyland! This is the day we're spending with Alison. 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p

*Friday* Dec 12: break* or DCA 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-midnight and DCA 9a-10p with EMH/MM 8a-9a

*Saturday* Dec 13: break* or DCA, depends on what we did the day before. 
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p

*Sunday* Dec 14: Disneyland! 
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM. 

*Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound. 

It looks as though, from last year's calendar, the parade, fireworks, and WoC are shown once nightly Tues, Wed, and Th of our trip. The parade, WoC, and Fantasmic! are shown twice nightly on Fri, Sat, and Sun. The fireworks are still shown once a night. 

The story on dining. Our family has a few So Cal musts. This time Michael has chimed in so I'm excited about that. Our collective choices include:

Super Mex http://www.supermex.com/index.php/page/menu/44/271
Taco Surf no website. So weird. 
Mrs. Knott's fried chicken with my dad https://www.knotts.com/california-marketplace/mrs-knott-s-chicken-dinner-restaurant
Dwight's, lifeguard tower 3 in HB 
http://www.dwightsbeachconcession.com/Menu.html 
S'mores via beach bonfire 

Those are our absolute must-eats during the beach portion of the trip. Because we may be in a hotel and won't have access to a full kitchen, it looks like easy will be theme for breakfast on our beach days. We'll have our cooler from the drive so I'll have cereal, milk, yogurt, and fruit for those two breakfasts. We can prep proper breakfast if we want in the villa. One day I'm sure we'll have Dwight's for lunch. Their cheese strips are that good. The other day we'll venture up to Main St. There is a ton to choose from. Huntington Beach Brewery is a favorite. http://www.hbbeerco.com/PDFs/Menu.pdf There is also a BJ's Pizzaria and we don't have those here. http://www.bjsrestaurants.com/menu Jan's Health Bar is also a favorite from my late teen years. http://www.janshealthbar.com/menu.php Here is link for most Huntington Beach restaurants but we'll stick to the ones on Main St so we don't have to drive. http://www.surfcityusa.com/restaurants/


*Break day includes seeing my dad and bringing him Mrs Knott's fried chicken meal with all the fixings plus boysenberry pie. We'll decide on the break day by the weather. Rain and it'll be the parks, warm and it'll be the beach and seeing my dad. Ideally I'd like the break to be Friday. The thought of having only one park day after the break sort of make me feel panicky inside.  

Park hoppers are still up in the air. Totally undecided. It's. nice little savings if we skip the hoppers but with 5 days its a nice option. I found that with only 2 days our desire to hop greatly diminished. 

Groceries: not staying at my friends definitely throws a wrench in this as the hotel doesn't have more than what I am thinking is commensurate to the ice box on the Wonder. 

My options are to either get up and shop before we check in however that would require getting up very very early. The other option would be to shop once the villa is ready let the kids have a break. The girls like their midday breaks and all. I'm leaning towards that idea and perhaps making the EMH/MM that morning. My crew doesn't do so well with rope drop anymore but knowing we'll spend a good two hours midday unpacking and shopping makes me really want to make that extra magical hour. We usually come from my friends which is about 10-15 minutes away. I'll have to plan on a solid 30 minute drive from the beach. 


That's all for now. Thoughts, comment, concerns.....













​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you are able to find a nice place to stay in Huntington Beach.

Your itinerary looks very good and all well balanced with the beach time, the different restaurants and the DLR. Very interesting that you are having second thoughts of the park hopping. I can totally understand of not doing the park hopping when you have multiple days at the parks so you can save some money on doing other stuff or buying.


----------



## franandaj

Don't forget that Vons will deliver to the villas!


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I'm totally with you! I am more of an HB/Seal Beach girl than Newport. I know Huntington fairly well so renting boards and wetsuits will be easy plus we won't have to pay for beach parking which usually runs abut $15 a day so I'd have to tack that onto the Newport package.
> 
> You're sweet for offering the twin air bed and I just might take you up on it. I could return it to you after our uber fun park day.  We have a queen air mattress but that may be too cumbersome. *Who's the potential benefactor?*  And if all else fails, it'll be Joshua in need and he'd be more than happy with a sleeping bag and egg crate.  They will give a crib so I'll see if a roll away is an option.
> 
> Crystal Cove, which I love, is only 7 miles from Newport and a fun day but its not a great swimming/surfing beach. The kids want to surf in the ocean. I agree, HB is much more relaxed than Newport and its just a Hirt drive to Belmont Shore etc....​






Is there a particular good buy for an air mattress?  Where would you recommend we get one?

I was thinking of looking at Costco, Target and Walmart.  Anywhere else?


----------



## franandaj

The plans are good and solid. I know you want two days after your break, but Saturday is sure to be much more busy than Friday. Crowds on weekends are cra-zee! 

The rest sounds good. Thats a good solid week of fun and relaxing. I hope the weather cooperates that week.



PrincessInOz said:


> Is there a particular good buy for an air mattress?  Where would you recommend we get one?
> 
> I was thinking of looking at Costco, Target and Walmart.  Anywhere else?



Personally I don't have suggestions, but I'm sure Fran would suggest purchasing online. You could always have it shipped to me. Walmart offers free shipping on "ship to store".


----------



## mvf-m11c

Weekends will always be crazy no matter what. That's why I would try to take advantage of the weekdays when the parks are not that bad. I remember that you will want to do Fantasmic! one night and it has to be on Friday, Saturday or Sunday since they won't play on the weekdays. So on your calendar, you have DL on Sunday so I would try to fit F! on that night. 

I would suggest the same thing and purchase an air mattress online. If you want I do have a air mattress you can use.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you are able to find a nice place to stay in Huntington Beach.
> 
> Your itinerary looks very good and all well balanced with the beach time, the different restaurants and the DLR. Very interesting that you are having second thoughts of the park hopping. I can totally understand of not doing the park hopping when you have multiple days at the parks so you can save some money on doing other stuff or buying.





Our last three trips have only been 1-2 days and we didn't hop but one day I think. It was SO nice to stay present in the park of choice for the day if that makes any sense. 

I think the hotel In Huntington is a good option. I wouldn't consider $32 for parking but because we're in walking distance to the beach, it sort of cancels part of the cost out.​



franandaj said:


> Don't forget that Vons will deliver to the villas!




Booze too?  I'll need to look into that. I'd love to save that two hours grocery shopping. But wait, we can buy booze before. That doesn't need to stay cold. Duh! ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Is there a particular good buy for an air mattress?  Where would you recommend we get one?
> 
> I was thinking of looking at Costco, Target and Walmart.  Anywhere else?




Are you getting one for your stay at Alison's? I can pitch in. Alison's house can be the West Coast Owner's Locker!!!!   ​


franandaj said:


> The plans are good and solid. I know you want two days after your break, but Saturday is sure to be much more busy than Friday. Crowds on weekends are cra-zee!
> 
> The rest sounds good. Thats a good solid week of fun and relaxing. I hope the weather cooperates that week.




That's true and what Michael pointed out as well. One final day freaks me out though. We'd have to get a hopper that last day for sure then. Michael has to ride Soarin' right before closing at DCA. Its his Disney thing. I, of course, have to end with the castle kiss. ​




mvf-m11c said:


> Weekends will always be crazy no matter what. That's why I would try to take advantage of the weekdays when the parks are not that bad. I remember that you will want to do Fantasmic! one night and it has to be on Friday, Saturday or Sunday since they won't play on the weekdays. So on your calendar, you have DL on Sunday so I would try to fit F! on that night.
> 
> I would suggest the same thing and purchase an air mattress online. If you want I do have a air mattress you can use.




You and Alison make very compelling arguments for skipping Saturday instead of Friday. F! would be a fun way to end the trip too. I think we'd do the early show as Michael and the kids really like that last 90 minutes of park time to run like crazy people. We're going to see the fireworks on Thursday.  And of course we need to fit WoC in too.

The beach shouldn't be too crowded mid December on a Saturday. Of course, I am assuming the weather will cooperate with my plans. LOL!​


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm gone for a week and missed tons of planning! Sorry! 


What happened with your friend and now needing a hotel? That's a bummer. 

To hop or not hop? You can make either work. It depends on less crowds or more crowds I think. More crowds and not hopping makes sense since lines will potentially eat up time. Definitely 5 park days!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm gone for a week and missed tons of planning! Sorry!





Where did you go? Did I miss something fun? ​



> What happened with your friend and now needing a hotel? That's a bummer.




Its not fur sure we'll need a hotel but she is back together with a guy she dated for many years. They broke up for a couple of years but have rekindled. I am very happy for her truly but staying there is a little uncomfortable when he lives there. She's amazing and a terrific host. I love her to pieces. We also don't want to invade their newly rekindled relationship. I think he'll be moved back in but I am not asking. Its her life and I am happy for her. I can cancel the hotel up to 72* hours before but I wanted to book now as things will book up and prices will only increase. Being across the beach doesn't sound horrible but I really wanted to spend the time with her too.​



> To hop or not hop? You can make either work. It depends on less crowds or more crowds I think. More crowds and not hopping makes sense since lines will potentially eat up time. Definitely 5 park days!





We'll hop for sure on the day with Alison so it makes sense to get hoppers the whole time. We don't have to use them and I may tell the kids we don't have them the first day; maybe they'll never know.   Joshua doesn't love DCA so if he has the chance to be in Disneyland, he'll jump on it. My kooky little boy. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Where did you go? Did I miss something fun? ​



I went down to WDW for a week. I mentioned it on my TR but didn't make a big deal of it. I spent time with two sets of friends. One was fabulous the other not so fabulous. 



rentayenta said:


> Its not fur sure we'll need a hotel but she is back together with a guy she dated for many years. They broke up for a couple of years but have rekindled. I am very happy for her truly but staying there is a little uncomfortable when he lives there. She's amazing and a terrific host. I love her to pieces. We also don't want to invade their newly rekindled relationship. I think he'll be moved back in but I am not asking. Its her life and I am happy for her. I can cancel the hotel up to 72* hours before but I wanted to book now as things will book up and prices will only increase. Being across the beach doesn't sound horrible but I really wanted to spend the time with her too.​



Ahhhh. Wonderful for her, but potentially awkward to be around rekindled love. Totally understandable to be prepared for either situation. 



rentayenta said:


> We'll hop for sure on the day with Alison so it makes sense to get hoppers the whole time. We don't have to use them and I may tell the kids we don't have them the first day; maybe they'll never know.   Joshua doesn't love DCA so if he has the chance to be in Disneyland, he'll jump on it. My kooky little boy. ​



That Josh! Will he leave the group and do DL alone? 

Yes, that does make sense since you'll hop with Alison.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> *Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, pass Go (Vegas), save $200 (think along the lines of Monopoly). Check into Waterfront Beach Hilton in Huntington Beach. http://www.waterfrontresort.com/ Check it out. It's pretty nifty.
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 7: beach  Dining is still up in the air. Ideas posted further down. Bonfire at night.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 8: beach
> 
> *Tuesday* Dec 9: check into the GCV.  Disneyland!
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
> 
> *Wednesday* Dec 10: DCA!
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
> 
> *Thursday* Dec 11: Disneyland! This is the day we're spending with Alison.
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-9p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
> 
> *Friday* Dec 12: break* or DCA
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-midnight and DCA 9a-10p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
> 
> *Saturday* Dec 13: break* or DCA, depends on what we did the day before.
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 14: Disneyland!
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound.
> 
> It looks as though, from last year's calendar, the parade, fireworks, and WoC are shown once nightly Tues, Wed, and Th of our trip. The parade, WoC, and Fantasmic! are shown twice nightly on Fri, Sat, and Sun. The fireworks are still shown once a night.



these look good!  

So seriously I've still not seen F! and the fireworks (at least with any decent viewing) at DL.  Ok, I've seen the fireworks but not since 2001!



rentayenta said:


> The story on dining. Our family has a few So Cal musts. This time Michael has chimed in so I'm excited about that. Our collective choices include:
> 
> Super Mex http://www.supermex.com/index.php/page/menu/44/271
> Taco Surf no website. So weird.
> Mrs. Knott's fried chicken with my dad https://www.knotts.com/california-marketplace/mrs-knott-s-chicken-dinner-restaurant
> Dwight's, lifeguard tower 3 in HB
> http://www.dwightsbeachconcession.com/Menu.html
> S'mores via beach bonfire
> 
> Those are our absolute must-eats during the beach portion of the trip. Because we may be in a hotel and won't have access to a full kitchen, it looks like easy will be theme for breakfast on our beach days. We'll have our cooler from the drive so I'll have cereal, milk, yogurt, and fruit for those two breakfasts. We can prep proper breakfast if we want in the villa. One day I'm sure we'll have Dwight's for lunch. Their cheese strips are that good. The other day we'll venture up to Main St. There is a ton to choose from. Huntington Beach Brewery is a favorite. http://www.hbbeerco.com/PDFs/Menu.pdf There is also a BJ's Pizzaria and we don't have those here. http://www.bjsrestaurants.com/menu Jan's Health Bar is also a favorite from my late teen years. http://www.janshealthbar.com/menu.php Here is link for most Huntington Beach restaurants but we'll stick to the ones on Main St so we don't have to drive. http://www.surfcityusa.com/restaurants/



MMMN!  Mrs. Knott's.  SO bummed we didn't make it there last spring, it was a casualty.  Jeff won't do fried chicken so unless I can finagle another DL race I may not make it there until GASP 2018.  That's messed up.  I can't let that happen.

The Brewery looks really good, I noticed on Easter.  Hmmn.  

Jeff and I will actually be down there in a couple of weeks (yeah I know, I know, lol).

It's a work thing.  For HIM this time.  He won an award .  So we have one night in Laguna Nigel on his company and then he added 2 nights in San Diego (Coronado) as a treat.  Because you know we need another vacation.    More like it seemed WRONG to not take advantage of the situation.

We have NO plans other than where we are staying and the obvious work shin dig on Thursday night.

He actually mentioned he might be up for a day at DL while there.  Out of the blue, I did not bring it up!  And didn't plan to.   But as I look at where we are, it's hard to make a case for it making a ton of sense.  do we bail out of the Ritz (of all places lol) early to go north to DL for the day and then drive to Coronado at the end of the day?  Which obviously turns that into a longer drive.

Driving back up from Coronado makes zero sense.

Sigh.  I wish a half day ticket existed or that a full day hopper just wasn't quite so pricey.  There are MAJOR things he's not seen and clearly he wants to but.... AACK!  It is kind of funny he wants to or even brought it up given how few rides we went on in FL.  Cute though.

I was thinking that brewery sounded good too but same issue. Although it is less far away, it still could be a lunch option after we leave even if it is a tiny bit of back tracking. 



rentayenta said:


> Groceries: not staying at my friends definitely throws a wrench in this as the hotel doesn't have more than what I am thinking is commensurate to the ice box on the Wonder.
> 
> My options are to either get up and shop before we check in however that would require getting up very very early. The other option would be to shop once the villa is ready let the kids have a break. The girls like their midday breaks and all. I'm leaning towards that idea and perhaps making the EMH/MM that morning. My crew doesn't do so well with rope drop anymore but knowing we'll spend a good two hours midday unpacking and shopping makes me really want to make that extra magical hour. We usually come from my friends which is about 10-15 minutes away. I'll have to plan on a solid 30 minute drive from the beach.



Ok ugh.  I find shopping mid day like that always eats far more of the day than you plan.  Couldn't you shop the night before and put it in the cooler with ice?  Keep it in the room but that way it's ready to go at check in?  Bell services will keep it cold.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Booze too?  I'll need to look into that. I'd love to save that two hours grocery shopping. But wait, we can buy booze before. That doesn't need to stay cold. Duh! ​



They will deliver booze, but you have to be there to sign for it.



rentayenta said:


> Are you getting one for your stay at Alison's? I can pitch in. Alison's house can be the West Coast Owner's Locker!!!!   ​



Fran actually laughed out loud at this. However, we won't deliver like owner's locker, but if you pay the $99 per year storage fee we might consider a free delivery once a year!  



rentayenta said:


> We're going to see the fireworks on Thursday.  And of course we need to fit WoC in too.



This makes a difference I'm glad you told me.



Pinkocto said:


> I went down to WDW for a week. I mentioned it on my TR but didn't make a big deal of it. I spent time with two sets of friends. One was fabulous the other not so fabulous.



I think I can guess the fabulous ones!


So looking back over your plans, I didn't see any time that you would be coming to visit Casa Nueva.    Should I be offended?


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> You and Alison make very compelling arguments for skipping Saturday instead of Friday. F! would be a fun way to end the trip too. I think we'd do the early show as Michael and the kids really like that last 90 minutes of park time to run like crazy people. We're going to see the fireworks on Thursday.  And of course we need to fit WoC in too.​



The good thing about F! over BIHM fireworks is that F! will run even on a windy day where the fireworks will be cancel if it is too windy. On the days that you want to see BIHM fireworks, I would watch the weather carefully. For example if you plan on watching the fireworks later at the end of the trip and is canceled due to high winds, than it would be a real bummer. F! can still be cancel if it is raining hard. Good thing about WoC is that it will play no matter what from windy or raining days.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Are you getting one for your stay at Alison's? I can pitch in. Alison's house can be the West Coast Owner's Locker!!!!   ​



Yes.....and thanks, but I've got it.  In fact I ordered the Aerobed premium twin off Amazon tonight.  I'd been looking at that one for the better part of a month now.  The Asian have this concept of "kiasu".  It literally translates to 'afraid of losing out' or 'afraid of not getting the best'.  My "kiasu" behaviour for the last month has been to keep looking at the websites and wondering if there was going to be a better air mattress anywhere.

I finally realised that if I didn't order the dang thing, it wouldn't arrive in time.  Turns out I should have trusted my instincts.  There's a chance that DS might have to sleep on the couch whilst the thing is still in transit!! 


I like the WCOL concept.  






mvf-m11c said:


> I would suggest the same thing and purchase an air mattress online. If you want I do have a air mattress you can use.



Thanks Bret for the offer.  I think I'd like to leave Alison with the (hopefully a decent one at that) air mattress to give her more KVC options.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I went down to WDW for a week. I mentioned it on my TR but didn't make a big deal of it. I spent time with two sets of friends. One was fabulous the other not so fabulous.





Yay for fabulous and boo for not fabulous.  I am glad you had a good time though. Where did you stay? Was this the wedding? Was that before?  What parks did you visit? How was Food and Wine? Halloween decor? I'll go your check your cruise report and look for details.​




> Ahhhh. Wonderful for her, but potentially awkward to be around rekindled love. Totally understandable to be prepared for either situation.




Exactly! Its 2 months away so you never know but they were together for many years. I just want her to be happy and healthy. I'll miss her though as if he's living there, I doubt we'll see her much. But I have a great hotel booked for not a terrible price so I feel good about it.​




> That Josh! Will he leave the group and do DL alone?




Heaven knows, he'd drag me along with him.  I can hardly say no to that kid. He likes DCA but he loves Disneyland. He'll ride everything in Disneyland but won't ride ToT or Screamin' in DCA and those are two heavy hitters.​



eandesmom said:


> these look good!
> 
> So seriously I've still not seen F! and the fireworks (at least with any decent viewing) at DL.  Ok, I've seen the fireworks but not since 2001!




Thank you! I haven't seen F! with a full view in years either. We watched it from the balcony at Club 33 and there were trees however I am clearly NOT complaining. We saw bits of it from the bridge last time while waiting in the wrong line for beignets. LOL!​




> MMMN!  Mrs. Knott's.  SO bummed we didn't make it there last spring, it was a casualty.  Jeff won't do fried chicken so unless I can finagle another DL race I may not make it there until GASP 2018.  That's messed up.  I can't let that happen.




Its my dads all-time favorite brunch and since I can't take him there, I bring it to him minus the champagne. They have other things I believe don't they? A pot pie, maybe pot roast?​


> The Brewery looks really good, I noticed on Easter.  Hmmn.



They have or at least had last time we were there killer fish tacos. And great beer!​


> Jeff and I will actually be down there in a couple of weeks (yeah I know, I know, lol).
> 
> It's a work thing.  For HIM this time.  He won an award .  So we have one night in Laguna Nigel on his company and then he added 2 nights in San Diego (Coronado) as a treat.  Because you know we need another vacation.    More like it seemed WRONG to not take advantage of the situation.




San Diego is so gorgeous! Lucky girl! I am glad you'll get some down time and its his work trip. ​


> We have NO plans other than where we are staying and the obvious work shin dig on Thursday night.
> 
> He actually mentioned he might be up for a day at DL while there.  Out of the blue, I did not bring it up!  And didn't plan to.   But as I look at where we are, it's hard to make a case for it making a ton of sense.  do we bail out of the Ritz (of all places lol) early to go north to DL for the day and then drive to Coronado at the end of the day?  Which obviously turns that into a longer drive.
> 
> Driving back up from Coronado makes zero sense.
> 
> Sigh.  I wish a half day ticket existed or that a full day hopper just wasn't quite so pricey.  There are MAJOR things he's not seen and clearly he wants to but.... AACK!  It is kind of funny he wants to or even brought it up given how few rides we went on in FL.  Cute though.




Fun! How can you not visit?!  Will you have a full day? Does he want both parks? What hasn't he seen? Can you choose just one park?​






> Ok ugh.  I find shopping mid day like that always eats far more of the day than you plan.  Couldn't you shop the night before and put it in the cooler with ice?  Keep it in the room but that way it's ready to go at check in?  Bell services will keep it cold.




Have you seen how much I buy? I'd need a few coolers.  But that's a good idea.  Bell will keep it cold. I need to figure this out. I like the idea of delivery but because we'll be right there, the extra cost seems extravagant but on the other hand, time is money.​




franandaj said:


> They will deliver booze, but you have to be there to sign for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fran actually laughed out loud at this. However, we won't deliver like owner's locker, but if you pay the $99 per year storage fee we might consider a free delivery once a year!
> 
> 
> 
> *This makes a difference I'm glad you told me.
> *
> 
> 
> I think I can guess the fabulous ones!
> 
> 
> So looking back over your plans, I didn't see any time that you would be coming to visit Casa Nueva.    Should I be offended?




The bold is mine. We are seeing the fireworks with you.  Does that work? Like Bret points out below, best to plan seeing them early on in case of wind etc.... 

Of course we want to see the house but I am not going to invite myself.  I am really excited to see it; we all are.  You'll have to let me know what your days look like. 

We can buy our own booze and keep it in the car overnight and drop it at Bell in the morning if we go the delivery route. Thanks for reminding me Vons delivers. I am so weird about people choosing my perishables  but it really would save me a bunch of time. 

Can I keep a surfboard at West Coast Owner's Locker (WCOL)?  $99 isn't a bad deal. g ​





mvf-m11c said:


> The good thing about F! over BIHM fireworks is that F! will run even on a windy day where the fireworks will be cancel if it is too windy. On the days that you want to see BIHM fireworks, I would watch the weather carefully. For example if you plan on watching the fireworks later at the end of the trip and is canceled due to high winds, than it would be a real bummer. F! can still be cancel if it is raining hard. Good thing about WoC is that it will play no matter what from windy or raining days.




Good insight Bret, thank you. The winds have ruined my fireworks plans before. Best to plan early in case they cancelled.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Yes.....and thanks, but I've got it.  In fact I ordered the Aerobed premium twin off Amazon tonight.  I'd been looking at that one for the better part of a month now.  The Asian have this concept of "kiasu".  It literally translates to 'afraid of losing out' or 'afraid of not getting the best'.  My "kiasu" behaviour for the last month has been to keep looking at the websites and wondering if there was going to be a better air mattress anywhere.





I am glad you didm't miss out and found a good deal. ​
[/quote]I finally realised that if I didn't order the dang thing, it wouldn't arrive in time.  Turns out I should have trusted my instincts.  There's a chance that DS might have to sleep on the couch whilst the thing is still in transit!! [/quote]



Oh shoot! Can you expedite? Does DS not like the couch? Joshua would rather sleep on a couch then bed anyway. ​



> I like the WCOL concept.




Me too!​


----------



## Pinkocto

The weddings was in June, that's when I was able to meet up with A & F in WDW. 

This was in replacement of a transatlantic cruise I had booked but just couldn't swing. I still had time and points so overlapped with some friends for a few days, the fabulous part, and then invited another friend down for the rest of the week, the not so fabulous part. Some people you just can't travel with and I've learned my lesson on this one. 

The Halloween decorations were beyond cute! 

Got to all the parks including BB & TL, except AK  

Stayed 1 night at AKV, 2 at BCV, and 3 more at AKV. Fabulous trip overall but the friend really stressed me at some points.


Uh oh, Josh promised me a ride on ToT if we ever got to the parks together  I won't push it if he's really scared of course.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! I haven't seen F! with a full view in years either. We watched it from the balcony at Club 33 and there were trees however I am clearly NOT complaining. We saw bits of it from the bridge last time while waiting in the wrong line for beignets. LOL!​



Nice!  I can't bring myself to sit on the ground....or stand that long either.  I could see timing eating outside though at the right time, to make it work.



rentayenta said:


> Its my dads all-time favorite brunch and since I can't take him there, I bring it to him minus the champagne. They have other things I believe don't they? A pot pie, maybe pot roast?​



That they do, the timing just doesn't work for us to make it there which makes me very sad.  



rentayenta said:


> They have or at least had last time we were there killer fish tacos. And great beer!
> 
> San Diego is so gorgeous! Lucky girl! I am glad you'll get some down time and its his work trip.
> 
> Fun! How can you not visit?!  Will you have a full day? Does he want both parks? What hasn't he seen? Can you choose just one park?​



Timing wise it just really doesn't work very well.  We land around 2 on Thursday, the event is Thursday night starting at 6.  I am sure we will probably want a Friday lazy morning at the resort, maybe watch some surfing.  Jeff may want to drive to Long Beach though for Schooner or Later breakfast so we will see.  It is back tracking though.  The only way DL/DCA makes sense is on Friday and I just don't see that as an early day for us.  Plus a hopper is $150!  He hasn't seen Carsland at all, would love to see the new Big Thunder and there is a few other things but those are the biggies.  Plus, Friday is a party night so we'd be out of DL after 7 anyway which makes it make even less sense.  I'm just afraid of having a nice morning at Dana Point, driving to up Anaheim and finding all the RSR fast passes gone or are for far too late at night given that we need to get to Coronado, check in, and plan to eat at Coronado Brewing.  It's a big ticket for a half day park visit, even if it's only one ticket (my AP is still good and I'd have free parking).  Not to mention we don't want to be headed to SD/Coronado during rush hour.  I suppose we "could" consider skipping gaslamp on Sat, eat at Huntington Brewery Friday night after the park and eat at Coronado on Sat night instead.  It would save $ on food though not enough to offset the park ticket.

It would mean a late night arrival into SD though.  Hmmn.

He'd do a 30 minute wait, but not a 60 for rides.  Same issue with BTMRR of course.

Once in Coronado we do plan to run and go for a bike ride.  Not sure if both will be on Saturday or not, and beach of course. Dinner in SD at Gaslamp (though not sure where yet, I was just there and did like both places but also kind of want something new) We fly back out at 3:30 from San Diego so Sunday will be pretty minimal, breakfast, a bit of beach and maybe a run.






rentayenta said:


> Have you seen how much I buy? I'd need a few coolers.  But that's a good idea.  Bell will keep it cold. I need to figure this out. I like the idea of delivery but because we'll be right there, the extra cost seems extravagant but on the other hand, time is money.​



Well yes, I have seen how much.   How much truly cold though do you need?  I'd mock up an order with Von's and compare.  That may well be a much better way to go.



Pinkocto said:


> The weddings was in June, that's when I was able to meet up with A & F in WDW.
> 
> This was in replacement of a transatlantic cruise I had booked but just couldn't swing. I still had time and points so overlapped with some friends for a few days, the fabulous part, and then invited another friend down for the rest of the week, the not so fabulous part. Some people you just can't travel with and I've learned my lesson on this one.
> 
> The Halloween decorations were beyond cute!
> 
> Got to all the parks including BB & TL, except AK
> 
> Stayed 1 night at AKV, 2 at BCV, and 3 more at AKV. Fabulous trip overall but the friend really stressed me at some points.



Oh that is such a bummer Pam, I am so sad we weren't able to hook up, our time was so compressed (and I know yours was too, I didn't realize you had 2 resort moves in there too!) that it was hard to meet up with folks overall.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Have you seen how much I buy? I'd need a few coolers.  But that's a good idea.  Bell will keep it cold. I need to figure this out. I like the idea of delivery but because we'll be right there, the extra cost seems extravagant but on the other hand, time is money.​



I think Von's charges $12 for delivery.  That's one cocktail at the Hearthstone!  



rentayenta said:


> The bold is mine. We are seeing the fireworks with you.  Does that work? Like Bret points out below, best to plan seeing them early on in case of wind etc....​




I'm not sure I can make it that long until the fireworks, I'll text you on this one.



rentayenta said:


> Of course we want to see the house but I am not going to invite myself.  I am really excited to see it; we all are.  You'll have to let me know what your days look like.



Invite yourself all you want!  My schedule is this:

Monday morning 9:30 Chiropractor
Tuesday evening 4:30-on Band
Wednesday morning 10-12 standing appointment (can easily be changed)
Thursday nada
Friday morning 9:30 Chiropractor

That's my schedule, the only wild card in that schedule is Fran.



rentayenta said:


> We can buy our own booze and keep it in the car overnight and drop it at Bell in the morning if we go the delivery route. Thanks for reminding me Vons delivers. I am so weird about people choosing my perishables  but it really would save me a bunch of time.
> 
> Can I keep a surfboard at West Coast Owner's Locker (WCOL)?  $99 isn't a bad deal. g



Get over it! Let someone pick your oranges! You're on Vacation!

Fran says, Yes you can leave a surfboard at the WCOL. We have a sauna in our pool house that no one is ever going to use. The Contractor disabled the power because he said it seemed sketchy. I don't like Saunas anyways.




Pinkocto said:


> Stayed 1 night at AKV, 2 at BCV, and 3 more at AKV. Fabulous trip overall but the friend really stressed me at some points.



Darn, too bad you're not doing a TR, that would be a great Title, "the 1-2-3 Vacation!"


----------



## eandesmom

eandesmom said:


> He hasn't seen Carsland at all, would love to see the new Big Thunder and there is a few other things but those are the biggies.



Oh, I remember!  Indiana Jones, he's never ridden it!


----------



## eandesmom

eandesmom said:


> Oh, I remember!  Indiana Jones, he's never ridden it!



oh man, and Aladdin.

LOL!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Oh that is such a bummer Pam, I am so sad we weren't able to hook up, our time was so compressed (and I know yours was too, I didn't realize you had 2 resort moves in there too!) that it was hard to meet up with folks overall.




Sunday was go go go for me, and then Monday sounded go go go for you guys. I thought of Jeff hoping for pool time on Monday when it was down pouring at Epcot. I hope you managed a fabulous last day  I'm sure there will be a next time  

I've just learned my lesson, that friend won't be invited again. Overall it was still a great vacation.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> The weddings was in June, that's when I was able to meet up with A & F in WDW.




I thought the wedding was earlier but wasn't sure.​


> This was in replacement of a transatlantic cruise I had booked but just couldn't swing. I still had time and points so overlapped with some friends for a few days, the fabulous part, and then invited another friend down for the rest of the week, the not so fabulous part. Some people you just can't travel with and I've learned my lesson on this one.




Tough lesson for sure. I'm sorry about that. I have been there too.  Glad part of the trip was fabulous!​




> Stayed 1 night at AKV, 2 at BCV, and 3 more at AKV. Fabulous trip overall but the friend really stressed me at some points.




I love a good split stay!  Did your friend stay with you?​



> Uh oh, Josh promised me a ride on ToT if we ever got to the parks together  I won't push it if he's really scared of course.




Chloe is trying to bribe him like crazy. We've got a year before the cruise so I am thinking he'll be ready by then.  He even told Chloe: the next time I am riding it is with Pam-ella. ​









eandesmom said:


> Nice!  I can't bring myself to sit on the ground....or stand that long either.  I could see timing eating outside though at the right time, to make it work.




I am far too old for that. ​





> Timing wise it just really doesn't work very well.  We land around 2 on Thursday, the event is Thursday night starting at 6.  I am sure we will probably want a Friday lazy morning at the resort, maybe watch some surfing.  Jeff may want to drive to Long Beach though for Schooner or Later breakfast so we will see.  It is back tracking though.  The only way DL/DCA makes sense is on Friday and I just don't see that as an early day for us.  Plus a hopper is $150!  He hasn't seen Carsland at all, would love to see the new Big Thunder and there is a few other things but those are the biggies.  Plus, Friday is a party night so we'd be out of DL after 7 anyway which makes it make even less sense.  I'm just afraid of having a nice morning at Dana Point, driving to up Anaheim and finding all the RSR fast passes gone or are for far too late at night given that we need to get to Coronado, check in, and plan to eat at Coronado Brewing.  It's a big ticket for a half day park visit, even if it's only one ticket (my AP is still good and I'd have free parking).  Not to mention we don't want to be headed to SD/Coronado during rush hour.  I suppose we "could" consider skipping gaslamp on Sat, eat at Huntington Brewery Friday night after the park and eat at Coronado on Sat night instead.  It would save $ on food though not enough to offset the park ticket.



I hate to say it but I agree, it doesn't make a ton of sense to visit the parks.  If you skip them, you'll have a much more relaxing time. And Disneyland hungover is not that great. Carsland will always there. 

Are you at the Hotel Coronado?  It's pretty amazing!​




> Once in Coronado we do plan to run and go for a bike ride.  Not sure if both will be on Saturday or not, and beach of course. Dinner in SD at Gaslamp (though not sure where yet, I was just there and did like both places but also kind of want something new) We fly back out at 3:30 from San Diego so Sunday will be pretty minimal, breakfast, a bit of beach and maybe a run.




Love Gaslamp.  Its sounds like it'll be a funfilled trip for sure. Sleep in Saturday. That's my vote.​





> Well yes, I have seen how much.   How much truly cold though do you need?  I'd mock up an order with Von's and compare.  That may well be a much better way to go.




Good idea! I have an hour to burn right now.​





franandaj said:


> I think Von's charges $12 for delivery.  That's one cocktail at the Hearthstone!




 Very true! But gosh, it's worth the $12. Every. Single. Time. Plus we always bring our first down and then buy our secomd ones. ​




> I'm not sure I can make it that long until the fireworks, I'll text you on this one.




Say what?! J/K. You do whatever fits. ​




> Invite yourself all you want!  My schedule is this:
> 
> Monday morning 9:30 Chiropractor
> Tuesday evening 4:30-on Band
> Wednesday morning 10-12 standing appointment (can easily be changed)
> Thursday nada
> Friday morning 9:30 Chiropractor
> 
> That's my schedule, the only wild card in that schedule is Fran.




What about the Sunday before and the Sat/Sun after? Fran _is_ a wild card for sure!​




> Get over it! Let someone pick your oranges! You're on Vacation!




You're right again mama bear! Where were you in my late teens and 20's when I was making all kinds of stupid decisions? ​


> Fran says, Yes you can leave a surfboard at the WCOL. We have a sauna in our pool house that no one is ever going to use. The Contractor disabled the power because he said it seemed sketchy. I don't like Saunas anyways.




So it's a storage/sauna? Maybe you could rent it as a Studio villa? ​


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I
> Darn, too bad you're not doing a TR, that would be a great Title, "the 1-2-3 Vacation!"



Moving that many times was exhausting! I won't be doing that again either!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Moving that many times was exhausting! I won't be doing that again either!






Its tiring for sure. ​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Oh, I remember!  Indiana Jones, he's never ridden it!





eandesmom said:


> oh man, and Aladdin.
> 
> LOL!






You need a three day park trip! ​


----------



## rentayenta

Alison, found a free code for Von's to try the delivery service. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I hate to say it but I agree, it doesn't make a ton of sense to visit the parks.  If you skip them, you'll have a much more relaxing time. And Disneyland hungover is not that great. Carsland will always there.
> 
> Are you at the Hotel Coronado?  It's pretty amazing!



Yes, it will always be there.  Likelihood of us having a DL trip though in the next 3 years?  Probably pretty slim.  Which might sound crazy but we are pretty scheduled out on Disney Trips.

2015:  Aulani for Spring Break.  No DL or WDW (for the fam, I'll be doing PHM)

2016:  Kids have their big Ireland trip in March.  They also may have a youth group trip to WDW in summer IF they can raise the funds (my wallet certainly cannot handle both).  The youth group is going, question is whether the E's are or not lol.

2017: WDW/Universal/Islands of Adventure most likely in summer as Evan's graduation present   If the money gods rain down on me we night add a cruise but in reality it's unlikely much as I'd love to take them one one more before Evan flies the coop.

2018:  DL for spring break, marching band trip.

Now, it is probable that I will get there, either for a race or a work trip (and it would be really nice if a work trip happened before my pass expires lol).  But Jeff?  Less likely unless I somehow con him into doing a race with me.  Even though K is down there for school, she is nowhere near Disney.  More likely he will be in FL for seaplane stuff than CA.  Go figure.

We are not at the Del, but 2 blocks away at a darling B&B.  We'd planned to stay at Glorietta Bay but it was sold out.  I don't know if Jeff checked the Del or not.  The B&B is pretty pricey but not Del prices.  Includes a killer breakfast though and the rooms look lovely.  Last time we went we were at Glorietta and it is such a short walk I am sure this will be fine, not to mention the rooms are much nicer, nicer pool and much nicer breakfast!



rentayenta said:


> Love Gaslamp.  Its sounds like it'll be a funfilled trip for sure. Sleep in Saturday. That's my vote.



I do like Gaslamp. I confess though, as I was just there for work I am far more interested in the beach and not driving back and forth over that bridge before and after dinner.  LOL!  We will ride by there if we do the bike from Coronado thing and for me, that would be enough.

It's Jeff's call.  I did toss it back over the fence.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Tough lesson for sure. I'm sorry about that. I have been there too.  Glad part of the trip was fabulous!​



I should have learned my lesson.  This is the person who canceled on me last minute at Vero, and who I had a terrible time planning with in January.  Third time's the charm, she won't be invited again... 




rentayenta said:


> I love a good split stay!  Did your friend stay with you?​



It was too many splits for me   Planned too late in the game during F & W.  Yes, she stayed with me during the second AKV part of the week.  It would have been worse if she had not and trying to plan from afar 





rentayenta said:


> Chloe is trying to bribe him like crazy. We've got a year before the cruise so I am thinking he'll be ready by then.  He even told Chloe: the next time I am riding it is with Pam-ella. ​



I love it!  Does anyone know about the cruise yet?  He probably thinks he's got a free pass


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Sunday was go go go for me, and then Monday sounded go go go for you guys. I thought of Jeff hoping for pool time on Monday when it was down pouring at Epcot. I hope you managed a fabulous last day  I'm sure there will be a next time
> 
> I've just learned my lesson, that friend won't be invited again. Overall it was still a great vacation.



We had a great last day, until the broken bus and deluge!

Our last days at WDW were funny, half go go go and have do nothing and enjoy.  We weren't even there 48 hours but managed to hit 3 parks plus CityWalk so that's pretty good!

All things considered though, all we lost was a last pool break.  Other folks were stranded for hours due to delays.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Yes, it will always be there.  Likelihood of us having a DL trip though in the next 3 years?  Probably pretty slim.  Which might sound crazy but we are pretty scheduled out on Disney Trips.




And that differs from normal how?   ​


> 2015:  Aulani for Spring Break.  No DL or WDW (for the fam, I'll be doing PHM)
> 
> 2016:  Kids have their big Ireland trip in March.  They also may have a youth group trip to WDW in summer IF they can raise the funds (my wallet certainly cannot handle both).  The youth group is going, question is whether the E's are or not lol.
> 
> 2017: WDW/Universal/Islands of Adventure most likely in summer as Evan's graduation present   If the money gods rain down on me we night add a cruise but in reality it's unlikely much as I'd love to take them one one more before Evan flies the coop.
> 
> 2018:  DL for spring break, marching band trip.




Sounds like an incredible next 4 years Disney/vacation wise. If you find those money gods, can you send them my way after?​





> We are not at the Del, but 2 blocks away at a darling B&B.  We'd planned to stay at Glorietta Bay but it was sold out.  I don't know if Jeff checked the Del or not.  The B&B is pretty pricey but not Del prices.  Includes a killer breakfast though and the rooms look lovely.  Last time we went we were at Glorietta and it is such a short walk I am sure this will be fine, not to mention the rooms are much nicer, nicer pool and much nicer breakfast!




B&Bs are the best. The breakfast is always amazing! Sounds just perfect.​




> I do like Gaslamp. I confess though, as I was just there for work I am far more interested in the beach and not driving back and forth over that bridge before and after dinner.  LOL!  We will ride by there if we do the bike from Coronado thing and for me, that would be enough.
> 
> It's Jeff's call.  I did toss it back over the fence.




 Good girl! He can decide. Plus the beach always get my vote.​


Pinkocto said:


> I should have learned my lesson.  This is the person who canceled on me last minute at Vero, and who I had a terrible time planning with in January.  Third time's the charm, she won't be invited again...




Oh drats!  I wouldn't invite her again either. In fact I'd be hesitant to go anywhere with her that involded overnight.​





> It was too many splits for me   Planned too late in the game during F & W.  Yes, she stayed with me during the second AKV part of the week.  It would have been worse if she had not and trying to plan from afar




Planning late makes it so hard. I promise we won't into nuts on the cruise.​






> I love it!  Does anyone know about the cruise yet?  He probably thinks he's got a free pass




He doesn't but he did see my running price comparison and asked me why I'm doing that if I didn't book a cruise. He's too smart for me. Remember he told you he'd ride with you and he's sticking to it. He just doesn't know when. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

You guys are so easy to get along with. Not even the tiniest hint of worry has kept into my thoughts  

That Josh is going to uncover the secret for sure! 

He'll stick to his guns, I'm sure. But if he's really scared I won't press it.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> You guys are so easy to get along with. Not even the tiniest hint of worry has kept into my thoughts
> 
> That Josh is going to uncover the secret for sure!
> 
> He'll stick to his guns, I'm sure. But if he's really scared I won't press it.





 Good! Same here. 

Joshua will for sure figure it out.  He's just too smart and takes notice of things. He's still a part of our world unlike the girls who are super wrapped up in their stuff. 

He will ride with you. It's a year away. I'm thinking some puberty will have hit by then too. He'll grow up a lot. His fear is a little unfounded. I think it's the theme he dislikes. He doesn't like scary movies either. But he loves fast rides and most roller coasters.​


----------



## rentayenta

Somehow I missed 62 days! 



*61 days!!!*



I sure how we get a similar view.  











I went on Von's and did a mock list. Prices are pretty high. I _think_ I might try to bring some non-perishables from home, our stores are much less inexpensive. I wonder do they mark up the online price? 




​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Somehow I missed 62 days!
> 
> 
> 
> *61 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I sure how we get a similar view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on Von's and did a mock list. Prices are pretty high. I _think_ I might try to bring some non-perishables from home, our stores are much less inexpensive. I wonder do they mark up the online price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'd be happy to come out and personally pick out your oranges...for the low, low price of one plane ticket!  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I'd be happy to come out and personally pick out your oranges...for the low, low price of one plane ticket!    Jill in CO





 You're on!! Hilarious! But seriously $4.69 for a bag of chips that cost $2.50 here? It doesn't sound significant until you realize there are 9 of us and that's just for one bag of chips. ​


----------



## franandaj

OK jenny, I had a whole big respnse with individual responses all set, and the DIS ate it. All I remember is that Sunday before, cool, Sunday after we have a concert.  Saturday should be cool. Fran just likes to hit garage sales.

We've considered the Sauna as another KVC offering, with the pillows from the loungers it could work and there is toilet, shower and sink in there.  Just no microwave, coffee and toaster.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I went on Von's and did a mock list. Prices are pretty high. I _think_ I might try to bring some non-perishables from home, our stores are much less inexpensive. I wonder do they mark up the online price?
> [/CENTER]



My experience with online grocery shopping in general is either it is marked up, quantities are limited, selection seems limited or in store sales are not offered.  Von's is the same as Safeway.  I do a lot of our daily shopping there and I can tell you in general, their chip prices are terrible.  I don't buy a lot of chips but generally if I do, they are from Costco.  I've considered Safeway home deliver here before and every time I  mock up an order, it's more than I want to spend (and more than in the actual store) and I've had much better luck with Amazon Fresh if I am careful about what I buy.

I'd do a Costco run at home, depending on what you think you can fit in the car and then supplement the order with delivery.


----------



## rentayenta

So somehow I missed a day.  If I am calculating correctly we are at:


*59 days!!!*











Today is the 8th so that's 23 days left over October, 30 in Novemeber, and we leave December 6th! 






​






franandaj said:


> OK jenny, I had a whole big respnse with individual responses all set, and the DIS ate it. All I remember is that Sunday before, cool, Sunday after we have a concert.  Saturday should be cool. Fran just likes to hit garage sales.
> 
> We've considered the Sauna as another KVC offering, with the pillows from the loungers it could work and there is toilet, shower and sink in there.  Just no microwave, coffee and toaster.





 Perfect. Studio at KVC. I don't know why I think it's so funny but between that and WCOL you could make a killing. 


Ok, cool. Thanks for the info. We definetly want to check out Casa Nueva.​




eandesmom said:


> My experience with online grocery shopping in general is either it is marked up, quantities are limited, selection seems limited or in store sales are not offered.  Von's is the same as Safeway.  I do a lot of our daily shopping there and I can tell you in general, their chip prices are terrible.  I don't buy a lot of chips but generally if I do, they are from Costco.  I've considered Safeway home deliver here before and every time I  mock up an order, it's more than I want to spend (and more than in the actual store) and I've had much better luck with Amazon Fresh if I am careful about what I buy.
> 
> I'd do a Costco run at home, depending on what you think you can fit in the car and then supplement the order with delivery.




Costco is a good idea. I haven't looked into Amazon Fresh, maybe I'll check them out.​


----------



## rentayenta

*58 days!!!*









​


----------



## jedijill

Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death!!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

jedijill said:


> Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death!!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Or Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom. A lot of different names for MFW especially what happened to the ride last week.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death!!!!
> 
> Jill in CO





mvf-m11c said:


> Or Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom. A lot of different names for MFW especially what happened to the ride last week.







 x2! Disney gave free one day passes for those who got stuck. They also had water, damp face clothes, and ice cream bars waiting for them once they departed the ride.  The mishap was unfortunate but Disney always keeps it classy. 

The kids want to do the swinging cars this time. Its one of their must-dos. ​


----------



## jedijill

I actually didn't mind it.  I was riding with a 2 yo and her dad that just cackled everytime we swung.  She thought it was hilarious!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I actually didn't mind it.  I was riding with a 2 yo and her dad that just cackled everytime we swung.  She thought it was hilarious!
> 
> Jill in CO





That's hilarious!  My goal is to ride everything this trip......hence the _need_ for the 5th day. 



My 60 day dining window opens tomorrow. At first it looked as if Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, and Carnation Cafe were going to all be closed the first two weeks of December. I had planned on CO but with three heavy hitters closed, I was afraid it would just clog everything else up. Thankfully people have been able to make CO and BB PS today. BB and CC are not on my list but CO is for the Pomme Frites.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Perfect. Studio at KVC. I don't know why I think it's so funny but between that and WCOL you could make a killing.
> 
> 
> Ok, cool. Thanks for the info. We definetly want to check out Casa Nueva.​



It may only work in summer months. There's no heat in the pool house.

We'll be here whenever you want to come by.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> It may only work in summer months. There's no heat in the pool house.  We'll be here whenever you want to come by.




You need heat in the winter in So Cal?  


Ok! We'll chat lots before then I'm sure. Have a great time with PIO and family.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> My 60 day dining window opens tomorrow. At first it looked as if Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, and Carnation Cafe were going to all be closed the first two weeks of December. I had planned on CO but with three heavy hitters closed, I was afraid it would just clog everything else up. Thankfully people have been able to make CO and BB PS today. BB and CC are not on my list but CO is for the Pomme Frites.​



I was also surprised to read that BB, CO and CC were going to be closed the first couple weeks of December. I looked on the the different sites to see what was closed or not but they were never on the site unless it was a mistake. Luckily it was a false alarm and hope you are able to get the time you want for your trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

58 Days!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> I was also surprised to read that BB, CO and CC were going to be closed the first couple weeks of December. I looked on the the different sites to see what was closed or not but they were never on the site unless it was a mistake. Luckily it was a false alarm and hope you are able to get the time you want for your trip.




Thank you! I really just want the Pomme Frites so hopefully the rest will want a full meal. I am guessing they won't care if we share.​




Pinkocto said:


> 58 Days!!!! ​





 Yay!!!!!!!!



​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You need heat in the winter in So Cal?
> 
> 
> Ok! We'll chat lots before then I'm sure. Have a great time with PIO and family.​



Well we don't really use the heat, but when my parents come down, they heat the place like Hades!  I'm sure there is someone who will eventually stay in there.

She arrives in about 14 hours and heads down to San Diego area. We meet up on Wednesday, but she meets up with Bret on Tuesday evening.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! I really just want the Pomme Frites so hopefully the rest will want a full meal. I am guessing they won't care if we share.​



The Pomme Frites at CO are very good. The good thing about CO and getting the Monte Cristo sandwich is that you can have two people share one plate since it can fill you up quickly and I know for first hand experience.




franandaj said:


> She arrives in about 14 hours and heads down to San Diego area. We meet up on Wednesday, but she meets up with Bret on Tuesday evening.



Just as Alison said that PiO will be in SD first and join up with my DA and I on Tuesday afternoon for Mickey's Halloween Party. The next day we will meet up with Alison at the parks.


----------



## MEK

Can I jump in here and say 57 Days!

Woo hoo!!!!!!    That's nothing!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> The Pomme Frites at CO are very good. The good thing about CO and getting the Monte Cristo sandwich is that you can have two people share one plate since it can fill you up quickly and I know for first hand experience.




That's a great point and most likely, exactly what we'll do.  One three cheese Monta Cristo, one ham and cheese Monte Cristo, and two orders of Pomme Frites. I bet we'll still have half a Monte Cristo left. They look incredibly rich.​





> Just as Alison said that PiO will be in SD first and join up with my DA and I on Tuesday afternoon for Mickey's Halloween Party. The next day we will meet up with Alison at the parks.



Oh so fun that you guys are doing the party together.  What are you guys dressing up as.​





MEK said:


> Can I jump in here and say 57 Days!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!!!    That's nothing!





 Yay!!!  It'll go by so quickly.​




franandaj said:


> Well we don't really use the heat, but when my parents come down, they heat the place like Hades!  I'm sure there is someone who will eventually stay in there.
> 
> She arrives in about 14 hours and heads down to San Diego area. We meet up on Wednesday, but she meets up with Bret on Tuesday evening.




We use a ton of heat here but it also gets to 0*. Michael was at Alamitos Bay all day today. He chatted with my old boss who use to run Legends.  He's been sending me pics all day. It's just so beautiful there. 











​


----------



## Pinkocto

57 Days!!! 


That's going to fly by!!!​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 57 Days!!!
> 
> 
> That's going to fly by!!!​





I sure hope so.  

How's is your weekend looking? Doing anything fun?





I made a PS for lunch at Cafe Orleans today for our first park day. Not sure we'll keep it _but_ I did have to put a $10 per person deposit down. Disneyland has EE/EMH that morning and my plan is to try and make it somehow. I may be dreaming coming from Huntington Beach but we'll see. We'd have breakfast at The Riverbelle Terrace and a late lunch at Cafe Orleans. Going by last years hours, Disneyland should be closing at 8 pm making CO at 3:30 perfect.  We'll be ready for drinks at the Hearthstone Lounge. ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> That's a great point and most likely, exactly what we'll do.  One three cheese Monta Cristo, one ham and cheese Monte Cristo, and two orders of Pomme Frites. I bet we'll still have half a Monte Cristo left. They look incredibly rich.
> 
> 
> Oh so fun that you guys are doing the party together.  What are you guys dressing up as.​



I remember last year with Alison, Fran, PiO, DH and DS when we ate at CO in September that we did all share plates of the Monte Cristo and Three Cheese Monte Cristo. I believed we ordered three of them that night and we were able to finish them. But we also had the Pomme Frites that night as well. They are very rich and can easily fill you up.

It will be nice to attend MHP on Tuesday night. I haven't done MHP since 2010 and it was time to attend that party. Right now, I am not planning on dressing up for the party but it can change when it gets closer.


That is great news to hear that you made your reservations at CO for your trip and it will be nice if you still plan on eating there for your trip. Having breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace is a nice place.


----------



## MEK

56 DAYS!!!!!

Couldn't help myself!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I sure hope so.
> 
> How's is your weekend looking? Doing anything fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a PS for lunch at Cafe Orleans today for our first park day. Not sure we'll keep it _but_ I did have to put a $10 per person deposit down. Disneyland has EE/EMH that morning and my plan is to try and make it somehow. I may be dreaming coming from Huntington Beach but we'll see. We'd have breakfast at The Riverbelle Terrace and a late lunch at Cafe Orleans. Going by last years hours, Disneyland should be closing at 8 pm making CO at 3:30 perfect.  We'll be ready for drinks at the Hearthstone Lounge. ​



Yeah for CO!  That place was on my list last year but I didn't get there. 

No plans this weekend, just working. Might do something tomorrow. How about you guys? Are you back to feeling 100% ?


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> I remember last year with Alison, Fran, PiO, DH and DS when we ate at CO in September that we did all share plates of the Monte Cristo and Three Cheese Monte Cristo. I believed we ordered three of them that night and we were able to finish them. But we also had the Pomme Frites that night as well. They are very rich and can easily fill you up.



We had six people but only five were eating Monte Cristos.  PIO's DH got his own meal. Fran and I got our own MCAFEE and couldn't finish it. You and PIO and her DS split the three cheese and the regular. I know her DS did a pretty good job on them, but I think we still took a slice or two. I know that I can only eat one slice and I believe they give you four.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> I remember last year with Alison, Fran, PiO, DH and DS when we ate at CO in September that we did all share plates of the Monte Cristo and Three Cheese Monte Cristo. I believed we ordered three of them that night and we were able to finish them. But we also had the Pomme Frites that night as well. They are very rich and can easily fill you up.



We may just do one Monte Cristo, 2 Pomme Frites, and a large salad of some sort. The more I get to thinking, I'd be shocked if Gabby would take more than a bite of a Monte Cristo. The Creaent City Salad looks good. CO charges a $4 split plate fee, did they charge you all? If they insist on charging, we'll order a cup of gumbo. I hate to pay for things like split plate charges. There are 5 of us so we'll need to order 5 things to avoid the fee.​



> It will be nice to attend MHP on Tuesday night. I haven't done MHP since 2010 and it was time to attend that party. Right now, I am not planning on dressing up for the party but it can change when it gets closer.




You should dress up! How can you Trick or Treat if you're not in costume? ​





> That is great news to hear that you made your reservations at CO for your trip and it will be nice if you still plan on eating there for your trip. Having breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace is a nice place.





Thanks! River Belle is our favorite. Love sitting along the Rivers of America.​









MEK said:


> 56 DAYS!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't help myself!!!!!





I adore you!!!  It really is rather exciting.​




Pinkocto said:


> Yeah for CO!  That place was on my list last year but I didn't get there.
> 
> No plans this weekend, just working. Might do something tomorrow. How about you guys? Are you back to feeling 100% ?




I haven't been there for years. The menu looks good but I'm going for the Pomme Frites. 



I feel great. Lost a few of those sick pounds finally. A month of being almost 100% sedentary didn't do me any favors. 

Hope work goes easy for you. ​





franandaj said:


> We had six people but only five were eating Monte Cristos.  PIO's DH got his own meal. Fran and I got our own MCAFEE and couldn't finish it. You and PIO and her DS split the three cheese and the regular. I know her DS did a pretty good job on them, but I think we still took a slice or two. I know that I can only eat one slice and I believe they give you four.




Did they charge you for the spilt plate for the person who didn't order? What's a MCAFEE? I'm thinking its autocorrect but want to make sure.  Four slices is good to know. We'll definitely only order one then, 2 Pomme Frites, the Crescent City Salad, and a cup of gumbo, maybe a bowl depending on how hungry everyone is.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Did they charge you for the spilt plate for the person who didn't order? What's a MCAFEE? I'm thinking its autocorrect but want to make sure.  Four slices is good to know. We'll definitely only order one then, 2 Pomme Frites, the Crescent City Salad, and a cup of gumbo, maybe a bowl depending on how hungry everyone is.​



I have never been charged a split plate fee and we only get one Monte Cristo every time we go. That must have been auto correct. I remember typing the real name of the sandwich. If your girls are nibblers they could possibly split a piece if there are pomme frites and gumbo. I like their French onion soup.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> We had six people but only five were eating Monte Cristos.  PIO's DH got his own meal. Fran and I got our own MCAFEE and couldn't finish it. You and PIO and her DS split the three cheese and the regular. I know her DS did a pretty good job on them, but I think we still took a slice or two. I know that I can only eat one slice and I believe they give you four.



I forgot to count me and your correct that DH got his own meal instead of the Monte Cristos that we had. I believed you and Fran shared a French Onion Soup as well that night. I remember that PiO, DS and I shared the regular and a three cheese. Just eating part of it filled me up quickly.




rentayenta said:


> We may just do one Monte Cristo, 2 Pomme Frites, and a large salad of some sort. The more I get to thinking, I'd be shocked if Gabby would take more than a bite of a Monte Cristo. The Creaent City Salad looks good. CO charges a $4 split plate fee, did they charge you all? If they insist on charging, we'll order a cup of gumbo. I hate to pay for things like split plate charges. There are 5 of us so we'll need to order 5 things to avoid the fee.
> 
> 
> You should dress up! How can you Trick or Treat if you're not in costume?
> 
> 
> Thanks! River Belle is our favorite. Love sitting along the Rivers of America.​



Alison just answered that.

When I attended MHP & MNSSHP at WDW, it felt like less than a quarter of the guests were all dressed up for the party. I got a few days to decide on what to dress up for the party on Tuesday.

Breakfast at the River Belle Terrace is a nice place and seeing the RoA.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Alison just answered that.



 I don't see anything in her post about a split fee being changed so you guys must have ordered one thing per person. ​





> When I attended MHP & MNSSHP at WDW, it felt like less than a quarter of the guests were all dressed up for the party. I got a few days to decide on what to dress up for the party on Tuesday.
> 
> Breakfast at the River Belle Terrace is a nice place and seeing the RoA.





I noticed that too. Lots of folks Trick or Treating without costumes.  I was surprised how much candy they gave out. We had candy for days after and even brought some home. They were very generous.​


----------



## rentayenta

*56 days!!!! *









​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *56 days!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Happy Disney goers!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Happy Disney goers!!! I love it!!!!!








Thanks! Our favorite place. We run on pixiedust.. 


How was work? 


​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> I don't see anything in her post about a split fee being changed so you guys must have ordered one thing per person.
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. Lots of folks Trick or Treating without costumes.  I was surprised how much candy they gave out. We had candy for days after and even brought some home. They were very generous.​



I didn't look closely at the bill if we got charged for the split plate fee. You will have to Alison about that. But from my experience, I know that the DLR does charge for split plate.

There are a lot of people without costumes are in the trick or treating lines. For the price of the special event ticket, this is what we are getting out of it in candy. For the holiday season during MVMCP at WDW it is cookies and hot chocolate.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! Our favorite place. We run on pixiedust.. ​




Nothing better than beautiful happy smiles  




rentayenta said:


> How was work?



Quite stressful.  Two days in a row we sent people out 911.  We're relatively emergency free and having to send people out is never good.  I slept in today and am relaxing.  Hopefully tomorrow is better.  Thanks for asking 

How are you guys?


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> I didn't look closely at the bill if we got charged for the split plate fee. You will have to Alison about that. But from my experience, I know that the DLR does charge for split plate.



That's what I thought. I don't blame them really, they're a business. I just try to avoid it. I'd rather order something and eat it as leftovers than play a split plate fee. ​




> There are a lot of people without costumes are in the trick or treating lines. For the price of the special event ticket, this is what we are getting out of it in candy. For the holiday season during MVMCP at WDW it is cookies and hot chocolate.




One day I will see WDW during the holidays. Cookies and hot chocolate during MVMCP sounds amazing. ​








Pinkocto said:


> Nothing better than beautiful happy smiles





 We are almost a year to the date of our cruise! ​





> Quite stressful.  Two days in a row we sent people out 911.  We're relatively emergency free and having to send people out is never good.  I slept in today and am relaxing.  Hopefully tomorrow is better.  Thanks for asking






Oh no my friend, thats terrible.  I am sorry to hear that. Glad you got to sleep in today and have a chance to decompress. ​





> How are you guys?





Good. Kids are doing homework and I am making cream of potato soup in the crock pot. They asked if I was pregnant and nesting as I am rarely in the kitchen.  Michael has been in a job in LA for a week and will be home in a bit but has to go back to work tonight at the FD until Tuesday morning. Its cold here today. Fall is officially here. 




*55 days!!!*










​


----------



## Pinkocto

Pregnant and nesting, those kids!   no soup for them!  



Not that I want any of our trips to fly by, but our cruise is going to be soooo awesome!!!!!! 29 pounds lost 






55 Days!!!!! ​


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Pregnant and nesting, those kids!   no soup for them!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want any of our trips to fly by, but our cruise is going to be soooo awesome!!!!!! *29 pounds lost *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Days!!!!! ​



Wow on the bold!  That's awesome!  I'm still working on the nine pounds that I gained at WDW in May, six down and three to go. Then I still have eight until my first goal.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Wow on the bold!  That's awesome!  I'm still working on the nine pounds that I gained at WDW in May, six down and three to go. Then I still have eight until my first goal.



Thank you!!!   I'm hoping to be almost unrecognizable by next year  


You can do it! Biggest thing for me is making sure to exercise. Every little bit helps.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Pregnant and nesting, those kids!   no soup for them!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want any of our trips to fly by, but our cruise is going to be soooo awesome!!!!!! 29 pounds lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Days!!!!! ​





Congrats friend. I know you've been very dedicated and its so nice to see results. I can't wait to see you!  



My soup was just okay.   Cooking just isn't my thing. Compared to Michael's food, which is what they're use to, mine is subpar. Oh well. I'll stick to breakfast and baking.​









franandaj said:


> Wow on the bold!  That's awesome!  I'm still working on the nine pounds that I gained at WDW in May, six down and three to go. Then I still have eight until my first goal.




You're 2/3 of the way!  ​




Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!!!   I'm hoping to be almost unrecognizable by next year





You're beautiful so please don't be too unrecognizable.​



> You can do it! Biggest thing for me is making sure to exercise. Every little bit helps.





Moving is so key. For me, it's ALL about what I out into my mouth and portion control.  When I want to lose a little weight the first thing to go is booze and eating after dinner. The booze is easy, the snacking after is not. I gained about 8 lb this last year between the cruise and generally eating poorly. I've lost 5 so only 3 more to go.​


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!!!   I'm hoping to be almost unrecognizable by next year
> 
> You can do it! Biggest thing for me is making sure to exercise. Every little bit helps.



I hope you dont go too overboard! My doctor lost a ton of weight and now she looks downright unhealthy. 

I just stepped on the scale and now I'm only 1 lb away from where I was in the beginning of May!  My biggest nemesis is wine. But I've really been watching my portion size and trying to make better choices. Weve also been eating at home and not as much drive through food.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Congrats friend. I know you've been very dedicated and its so nice to see results. I can't wait to see you!  ​





I'm soooo excited!!! Thank you for all your support 



rentayenta said:


> My soup was just okay.   Cooking just isn't my thing. Compared to Michael's food, which is what they're use to, mine is subpar. Oh well. I'll stick to breakfast and baking.




Baking? 







rentayenta said:


> You're beautiful so please don't be too unrecognizable.​



 thank you kind lady! 




rentayenta said:


> Moving is so key. For me, it's ALL about what I out into my mouth and portion control.  When I want to lose a little weight the first thing to go is booze and eating after dinner. The booze is easy, the snacking after is not. I gained about 8 lb this last year between the cruise and generally eating poorly. I've lost 5 so only 3 more to go.​



Congratulations on losing the extra!  

It's so easy to gain. I was just gaining every time I went to the doctor. He gave me an ultimatum. Start losing or else. 

I love to snack, love it!  But I've been really good about not buying things so there's nothing extra around.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I hope you dont go too overboard! My doctor lost a ton of weight and now she looks downright unhealthy.
> 
> I just stepped on the scale and now I'm only 1 lb away from where I was in the beginning of May!  My biggest nemesis is wine. But I've really been watching my portion size and trying to make better choices. Weve also been eating at home and not as much drive through food.



That's wonderful, congratulations!!! 

As much as I love food, I'm so glad I don't really like alcoholic beverages. I consume enough. Drive through has so many hidden calories. Much better to eat at home where you know what's in the food. 

No, not overboard. I'm building more muscle and not starving myself. I've lost weight before the unhealthy way and it's come right back on. Not this time.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm soooo excited!!! Thank you for all your support






  You deserve a nice long happy healthy life.​




> Baking?





 I can't cook worth a crap but I can bake. I think because once its in the oven, I'm not trying to cook a bunch of other things too. Multitasking isn't my thing. ​








> thank you kind lady!




Both inside and out!​





> Congratulations on losing the extra!
> 
> It's so easy to gain. I was just gaining every time I went to the doctor. He gave me an ultimatum. Start losing or else.
> 
> I love to snack, love it!  But I've been really good about not buying things so there's nothing extra around.




Doctor ultimatums are scary and motivating. I'm glad you're taking it seriously. 

Snacking is my downfall so I really try to limit it. Sweets do nothing for me. Real food is my issue. 





*53 days!!! *









​


----------



## rentayenta

*52 days!!! *



Club 33 dessert......












​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> You deserve a nice long happy healthy life.​




  That's all we can hope for.  I had three patients pass in the last two days, life can be so fleeting, we must appreciate the important things while we can.  




rentayenta said:


> I can't cook worth a crap but I can bake. I think because once its in the oven, I'm not trying to cook a bunch of other things too. Multitasking isn't my thing. ​




What do you bake if you don't like sweet things?  







rentayenta said:


> Both inside and out!​



  






rentayenta said:


> Doctor ultimatums are scary and motivating. I'm glad you're taking it seriously.​




He's been telling me I need to lose for years. And then he gave me the ultimatum.  Finally I was ready to make a change. Changing is hard.  



rentayenta said:


> Snacking is my downfall so I really try to limit it. Sweets do nothing for me. Real food is my issue.



Fries are my biggest problem.  I LOVE FRIES!  

I enjoy sweets but I can say no to them.  Exercising helps me say no to goodies.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *53 days!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]




cute!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> *52 days!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Club 33 dessert......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 52 Days!!! ​


----------



## jedijill

Those desserts look sooooo good!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That's all we can hope for.  I had three patients pass in the last two days, life can be so fleeting, we must appreciate the important things while we can.




 Exactly. It can change in an instant. I am so sorry, that's very rough.  Were they old? I know you cannot give too much info. 


Is your place going bananas over Ebola?​






> What do you bake if you don't like sweet things?




Michael and Chloe have fierce sweettooths /sweetteeth (LOL) so they'll eat anything like that. Cookies, breads, cakes, whatever. Nothing too difficult but I can manage. I like sweets but they are not what drives me. Gimme a hunk of meat anyday. ​







> He's been telling me I need to lose for years. And then he gave me the ultimatum.  Finally I was ready to make a change. Changing is hard.




Change in any arena is tough- so true. This is a lifestyle change. Difficult but so worth it. ​




> Fries are my biggest problem.  I LOVE FRIES!
> 
> I enjoy sweets but I can say no to them.  Exercising helps me say no to goodies.




Don't you feel when you exercise like: I just did all that so why blow it? That's how I feel. I sleep better and eat better when I am moving! I love fries too. Like LOVE them. And pizza. That's my favorite carb. ​


Pinkocto said:


> cute!




Thanks! ​


Pinkocto said:


> 52 Days!!! ​




Time is flying by now! Saturday will be a year from the cruise. We should be arriving in Anaheim a year from today!!!!  We can make our DVC reservation in 5 months. ​




jedijill said:


> Those desserts look sooooo good!!!
> 
> Jill in CO




I ate the macaroon and pineapple cake which were both amazing. My eyes were bigger than my stomach.  The main meal was so insanely delicious.​


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Those desserts look sooooo good!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Too bad the current desserts dont even compare. One dessert is almost equivalent to the size of those buffet desserts and costs $10-12 when purchased a la carte.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Too bad the current desserts dont even compare. One dessert is almost equivalent to the size of those buffet desserts and costs $10-12 when purchased a la carte.



Ugh...that stinks!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Ugh...that stinks!
> 
> Jill in CO



These are two of the desserts available in the lounge they run between $10-12. The Monkey Bread is about 2 1/2 inches tall and less than an inch in diameter. That ice cream with them is in a dish smaller than a soy/wasabi dipping plate.





This opera cake is less than an inch thick.  You can see the length in comparison to the foot of the wine glass. It's really not for sharing. sad.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Too bad the current desserts dont even compare. One dessert is almost equivalent to the size of those buffet desserts and costs $10-12 when purchased a la carte.





Wow! So that plate I posted, if sold now, would cost about $30- $35? I'm guessing the macaroon and little brûlée would cost about $5 each. That's too bad.​




franandaj said:


> These are two of the desserts available in the lounge they run between $10-12. The Monkey Bread is about 2 1/2 inches tall and less than an inch in diameter. That ice cream with them is in a dish smaller than a soy/wasabi dipping plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This opera cake is less than an inch thick.  You can see the length in comparison to the foot of the wine glass. It's really not for sharing. sad.





They look wonderful but not very big and too small to share. That ice cream looks literally like one bite. How did they taste? I'm such a simple dessert girl. Macaroons and cake are perfect for me. I do enjoy a bread pudding if its made just right. Do you know who has the best bread pudding ever? You may not breve me but Mimi's Cafe. They make it with fresh bread and the butter whiskey sauce is to die for. Mimi's is worth a trip just for the bread pudding.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Wow! So that plate I posted, if sold now, would cost about $30- $35? I'm guessing the macaroon and little brûlée would cost about $5 each. That's too bad.
> 
> 
> They look wonderful but not very big and too small to share. That ice cream looks literally like one bite. How did they taste? I'm such a simple dessert girl. Macaroons and cake are perfect for me. I do enjoy a bread pudding if its made just right. Do you know who has the best bread pudding ever? You may not breve me but Mimi's Cafe. They make it with fresh bread and the butter whiskey sauce is to die for. Mimi's is worth a trip just for the bread pudding.​



the macaroon would be over $10 if they even offered it, but nothing that decadent anymore. The ice cream was one bite and their was no way to share the desserts. So sad. Have you had Brennan's bread Pudding souffle?  O.M.G. To die for!  

Never had mimi's, will keep it on the list.

Just now waiting for PIO and fam to arrive. I couldn't hack ot with them for WoC.  They should be here within the hour and we'll figure out the air bed.


----------



## jedijill

Club 33 is really making some bad decisions.  I can make a whole bundt pan of monkey bread for under $5!  I'm really sad now that I never had the opportunity to experience the Club as it was originally.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> the macaroon would be over $10 if they even offered it, but nothing that decadent anymore. The ice cream was one bite and their was no way to share the desserts. So sad. Have you had Brennan's bread Pudding souffle?  O.M.G. To die for!
> 
> Never had mimi's, will keep it on the list.
> 
> Just now waiting for PIO and fam to arrive. I couldn't hack ot with them for WoC.  They should be here within the hour and we'll figure out the air bed.






Mimi's bread pudding is cheap too. If you go online and sign up for their emails, they'll send B1G1 free meals too. I get offers weekly. 

RB's bread pudding is good? Might have to give that a go. 

Looks like you all had a FUN day! 

​






jedijill said:


> Club 33 is really making some bad decisions.  I can make a whole bundt pan of monkey bread for under $5!  I'm really sad now that I never had the opportunity to experience the Club as it was originally.
> 
> Jill in CO




So you need my address to send me some? Just wondering? ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Mimi's bread pudding is cheap too. If you go online and sign up for their emails, they'll send B1G1 free meals too. I get offers weekly.
> 
> RB's bread pudding is good? Might have to give that a go.
> 
> Looks like you all had a FUN day!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> I love Mimi's!  Huge portions but delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you need my address to send me some? Just wondering? ​



Sure.   My 5 yo niece has mastered the recipe so we'll whip you up a batch! 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Sure.   My 5 yo niece has mastered the recipe so we'll whip you up a batch!
> 
> Jill in CO





Really?!  Yay, can't wait. Love homemade treats. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

For whatever reason the dis has been giving me lots of trouble multi quoting with the iPad. 

Two were middle aged and one was older. None were expected. Very very sad, the staff have been having a hard time  

They're bringing the nurse with Ebola to Maryland, hopefully everybody does what they're supposed to. If it starts spreading people are going to freak out! 


You're so right, after exercising I don't want to ruin my hard work with useless calories. 

Pizza is high up there with fries for me too  


A year you say?   booking VGC will be VERY EXCITING! 


Sweet teeth, now that is cute! What are their favorites? I love a homemade cinnamon roll, chocolate chip cookies and sugar cookies, and lemon bars. Oh lemon bars!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> For whatever reason the dis has been giving me lots of trouble multi quoting with the iPad.




 I hate that! This week Photobucket is being downright impossible.​



> Two were middle aged and one was older. None were expected. Very very sad, the staff have been having a hard time




I am so sorry friend, that's tough. Do they offer any sort of stress debriefing as you aren't used to that sort of trauma? ​


> They're bringing the nurse with Ebola to Maryland, hopefully everybody does what they're supposed to. If it starts spreading people are going to freak out!




Going to freak out? People are going bananas here. I'm calling it Ebolapalooza. I know it can be deadly but we do not have a pandemic on our hands. The news is making me nuts with their politically based scare tactics.​



> You're so right, after exercising I don't want to ruin my hard work with useless calories.



Whats been the hardest thing to give up/modify you think?​


> Pizza is high up there with fries for me too




We need to talk about healthy proteins. ​



> A year you say?   booking VGC will be VERY EXCITING!





Very exciting and very difficult to get I think. ​



> Sweet teeth, now that is cute! What are their favorites? I love a homemade cinnamon roll, chocolate chip cookies and sugar cookies, and lemon bars. Oh lemon bars!




My coworkers wife makes the most insane lemon bars. They love chocolate chip cookies! And brownies. Michael makes these browned butter cookies. The kids go nuts for them. They're all big ice cream lovers too.​


----------



## rentayenta

*50 days!!! *











Loving the 50's!!! 



​


----------



## franandaj

Yay for the 40s!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yay for the 40s!







Yay indeed girlfriend. Been deep cleaning the kids rooms all day.  so I haven't had a chance to post my pic. Needs to be a good one! 

​


----------



## Pinkocto

49 days? How exciting is that!!!!!!     






My boss did bring in a grief counselor Friday for the staff. And a fourth patient passed   a coworker has worked in this field for 25 years and has never seen this many pass in such a short time. Very very sad business  

Just because I love talking about food doesn't mean I can't stay away from the bad stuff. I am on a roll and will not b deterred. One or two meals a week I do indulge but otherwise I'm on the ball. 

You think t will be difficult to get into VGC? It's after school starts, I think we'll be fine. 

People like to go overboard with worry when they don't know all the facts. And when the news hypes up things. Hopefully folks near you will calm down. It's ok here, so far. Doesn't keep them from talking about how inept they think the government is. I don't join in. 

Browned butter cookies you say?  YUM-MO!   I have never tasted a better lemon bar than the ones my grandma used to make. Thankfully I got the recipe before she started deteriorating. Oh yes, icecream is always fabulous!


----------



## jedijill

Wow, the trip is getting close now!  It will be here before you know!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 49 days? How exciting is that!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss did bring in a grief counselor Friday for the staff. And a fourth patient passed   a coworker has worked in this field for 25 years and has never seen this many pass in such a short time. Very very sad business




I am so glad they brought in a grief counselor. It's so important to offer that and to keep it as a standing offer as everyone grieves differently and at a different pace. ​



> Just because I love talking about food doesn't mean I can't stay away from the bad stuff. I am on a roll and will not b deterred. One or two meals a week I do indulge but otherwise I'm on the ball.



Keep your eye on the prize.  A little indulgence now and then keeps me from totally going overboard with the junk.​




> You think t will be difficult to get into VGC? It's after school starts, I think we'll be fine.




Its over a school holiday in Utah called UEA. Lots of Utahans travel to Disneyland during that time. I'll keep my fingers crossed. ​


> People like to go overboard with worry when they don't know all the facts. And when the news hypes up things. Hopefully folks near you will calm down. It's ok here, so far. Doesn't keep them from talking about how inept they think the government is. I don't join in.




I'm glad it's good there. I had to sit through another mandatory meeting. I am ALL about being smart but scare tactics drive me nuts.​


> Browned butter cookies you say?  YUM-MO!   I have never tasted a better lemon bar than the ones my grandma used to make. Thankfully I got the recipe before she started deteriorating. Oh yes, icecream is always fabulous!




Oh girl they're insane.  I'll bring some next year.  Unless we see you before then. You make her lemon bars? We'll trade and share.​


jedijill said:


> Wow, the trip is getting close now!  It will be here before you know!
> 
> Jill in CO




Finally! I tend to countdown rather early.  



*49 days!!! *











​


----------



## Pinkocto

That picture is soooo pretty! 49 days!!!! 

We must keep our fingers crossed. I am so excited to stay at VGC again 


I do indeed make her lemon bars. A trade sounds like an excellent plan  


They have a very nice service at my work available to all staff. 6 free sessions of counseling for any issue. And you can go in for several different issues a year. But each issue gets you six free sessions. This time she brought a counselor to the office which was nice. Usually you go to an outside counselor convenient to where you live.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That picture is soooo pretty! 49 days!!!!
> 
> We must keep our fingers crossed. I am so excited to stay at VGC again
> 
> 
> I do indeed make her lemon bars. A trade sounds like an excellent plan
> 
> 
> They have a very nice service at my work available to all staff. 6 free sessions of counseling for any issue. And you can go in for several different issues a year. But each issue gets you six free sessions. This time she brought a counselor to the office which was nice. Usually you go to an outside counselor convenient to where you live.






I borrowed that photo from Google.  It makes me so happy. 

For sure! Studios are the MST difficult. Dedicated 2 bedrooms seem to go last. We might be okay. I can't wait for our upcoming stay. Our last few GCV have been one nighters so I am so excited for 6 glorious nights. 

Lemon bars are one of the best desserts ever. We'll trade for sure. 

That's a great EAP benefit! I'm happy to hear they are generous with the sessions. My work gives 6 total per year. Period. 



I love this pic of the kids chewing down on Mickey Rice Krispie treats. 










*48 days!!!*








​


----------



## Pinkocto

48 Days!!!!! ​

I LOVE rice crispy treats!


----------



## franandaj

I've been so busy I haven't been able to comment around here. You're starting to get so close!

I'm going to post my own little countdown. Single digits for my trip and 11 days until I board the Wonder.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 48 Days!!!!! ​
> 
> I LOVE rice crispy treats!





Me too. Their fabulously delicious! 


47 now! I need to find a photo. ​




franandaj said:


> I've been so busy I haven't been able to comment around here. You're starting to get so close!
> 
> I'm going to post my own little countdown. Single digits for my trip and 11 days until I board the Wonder.





I can't believe your cruise is so close. It's going to be so fun and over Halloween no less.  Did you decide on costumes? I don't recall......​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I can't believe your cruise is so close. It's going to be so fun and over Halloween no less.  Did you decide on costumes? I don't recall......​



Maybe, maybe not....  

I haven't posted a PTR yet, but I am working on it as we type....


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Maybe, maybe not....
> 
> I haven't posted a PTR yet, but I am working on it as we type....



I'm waiting!  I posted 2 updates yesterday so I have time to read yours.  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Maybe, maybe not....
> 
> I haven't posted a PTR yet, but I am working on it as we type....







I always do that!  Going to read up. ​


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I'm waiting!  I posted 2 updates yesterday so I have time to read yours.
> 
> Jill in CO





rentayenta said:


> I always do that!  Going to read up. ​



You gals are too funny!  I'm writing up the day at DL with PIO's family and Bret. Once I finish that I'm going to post it and a link to the TR.

I've been working on the TR for the cruise on my phone for a while.  There's not much since it's just plans at this point.  I emailed myself the text today and started to add picture links, but I thought I should include a little bit about our plans, other than the bare bones day by day itinerary.  I think once I get our pre cruise travel plans in detail updated, it will be ready to start the TR. Especially since I really have no idea what we'll be doing on the cruise until they delivery the Navigators.  I have Palo, our excursions, and a Mixology planned but other than that, there isn't a lot.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up on the countdown.   Home at last after a great time with Bret, his DA, Fran and Alison.

Looking forward to a bunch of TR's; with all of your trips coming up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After being gone as well after having a great time with PiO, her family Alison and Fran your countdown to your trip is in the 40s. 



franandaj said:


> You gals are too funny!  I'm writing up the day at DL with PIO's family and Bret. Once I finish that I'm going to post it and a link to the TR.



I will be looking forward to your trip report as well Alison.




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on the countdown.   Home at last after a great time with Bret, his DA, Fran and Alison.
> 
> Looking forward to a bunch of TR's; with all of your trips coming up.




Glad to hear that you got home safely PiO and we had a great time last week. I just posted my first day along with PiO and her family during MHP last Tuesday. [post=52493790]Got To SoCal Safely, DISMeet #1 PrincessInOz and Party Time[/post] Now I just need to get to the next day along with uploading all those different pictures from last Wednesday.


----------



## rentayenta

*43 days!!! ​*



Okay not a land photo but its Disney and I love it! 










​






franandaj said:


> You gals are too funny!  I'm writing up the day at DL with PIO's family and Bret. Once I finish that I'm going to post it and a link to the TR.
> 
> I've been working on the TR for the cruise on my phone for a while.  There's not much since it's just plans at this point.  I emailed myself the text today and started to add picture links, but I thought I should include a little bit about our plans, other than the bare bones day by day itinerary.  I think once I get our pre cruise travel plans in detail updated, it will be ready to start the TR. Especially since I really have no idea what we'll be doing on the cruise until they delivery the Navigators.  I have Palo, our excursions, and a Mixology planned but other than that, there isn't a lot.




I'm waiting!   ​






PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on the countdown.   Home at last after a great time with Bret, his DA, Fran and Alison.
> 
> Looking forward to a bunch of TR's; with all of your trips coming up.






Looked like SO much fun! 




Almost in the 30's Bret! ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm waiting!   ​



I posted the link on my TR Tues night/Wednesday morning. I've been wondering where you have been!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> *43 days!!! ​*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay not a land photo but its Disney and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost in the 30's Bret! ​



That is a very nice picture.


It won't be too long until you are in the 30s.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The countdown is looking very exciting!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I posted the link on my TR Tues night/Wednesday morning. I've been wondering where you have been!




You have to tell me.  Link por favor! Your trip is SO close!!!!  Michael is in Miami and saw one of the DCL ships this morning.​






mvf-m11c said:


> That is a very nice picture.
> 
> 
> It won't be too long until you are in the 30s.





 I wish I could say I took that picture and that the sun was a hidden Mickey. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You have to tell me.  Link por favor! Your trip is SO close!!!!  Michael is in Miami and saw one of the DCL ships this morning.​



The link is in my signature.  I cant post links from my phone and I won't be back at my computer for quite a while. We're moving boxes at the old house right now. Well Darcy is. Im playing on my phone!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> The link is in my signature.  I cant post links from my phone and I won't be back at my computer for quite a while. We're moving boxes at the old house right now. Well Darcy is. Im playing on my phone!






 You look like you're working hard.  I found it and just posted and now need to catch up.  Next time send a text.  I hate page two. ​


----------



## jedijill

I love the countdown pic!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Jenny, 
you really need to join us over here.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217149

This is the first page, but just jump in on the last page.  It's all the folks you know, but you'll be a little bit more clued in to our discussions if you are in on here.  Everyone else feel free to come on over too, we have the same discussions here as elsewhere, the ones on Jenny's TR who haven't been involved just aren't in on this discussion part, but are privy to other discussions.


----------



## Pinkocto

42 Days!!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I love the countdown pic!
> 
> Jill in CO




Me too! ​






franandaj said:


> Jenny,
> you really need to join us over here.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217149
> 
> This is the first page, but just jump in on the last page.  It's all the folks you know, but you'll be a little bit more clued in to our discussions if you are in on here.  Everyone else feel free to come on over too, we have the same discussions here as elsewhere, the ones on Jenny's TR who haven't been involved just aren't in on this discussion part, but are privy to other discussions.






 You always take such good care of us. ​


Pinkocto said:


> 42 Days!!!!! ​





  



How was the corn maze with Connor?​


----------



## Pinkocto

It was great fun. I couldn't believe how gorgeous the weather was, I'm so glad we went  

What did you end up doing?


----------



## franandaj

That's only six weeks!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> It was great fun. I couldn't believe how gorgeous the weather was, I'm so glad we went
> 
> What did you end up doing?




I went to yoga.  Glad you had a nice day. Also went to dinner with Gabby, Joshua, and my friend. Texas Roadhouse. You'd flip for their rolls and baked potatoes.​






franandaj said:


> That's only six weeks!!!!!!




Oh goodness, that's nothing!   I like the sound of that. You all packed and ready or getting there?​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I went to yoga.  Glad you had a nice day. Also went to dinner with Gabby, Joshua, and my friend. Texas Roadhouse. *You'd flip for their rolls and baked potatoes*.​




  

Sounds like a nice relaxing day   Chloe didn't go?  



Your trip is getting close!!!!!


----------



## jedijill

Mmmmmm, Texas Roadhouse.  Soooo gooooood!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Oh goodness, that's nothing!   I like the sound of that. You all packed and ready or getting there?​



I put an update on my TR of everything I have left today. Must finish getting dressed and get going on my day!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing day   Chloe didn't go?
> 
> 
> 
> Your trip is getting close!!!!!




She didn't but we brought her favorite back; Ribeye and rolls. Their honey butter is the best and their rolls reheat surprisingly good. 



Soooooooo close!  


*40 days!!!​*


Love this fella.....









​





jedijill said:


> Mmmmmm, Texas Roadhouse.  Soooo gooooood!
> 
> Jill in CO




CO has those? Isn't it delicious? They're chicken fried steak is my favorite but I'm trying to be good.​




franandaj said:


> I put an update on my TR of everything I have left today. Must finish getting dressed and get going on my day!





 I saw. And I posted. 








​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Woo Hoo.  Goodbye 40's.  You're in the 30's now.


----------



## Pinkocto

Eeyore is too cute in that holiday hat!  


 39 Days!!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Woo Hoo.  Goodbye 40's.  You're in the 30's now.




If only.  Age that is. ​




Pinkocto said:


> Eeyore is too cute in that holiday hat!
> 
> 
> 39 Days!!!! ​





You're reading my mind!  





*39 days!!! *















​


----------



## rentayenta

I love this shot:








*38 days!!!!*



​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like that and you are now in the 30s.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You're aging backwards fast.


----------



## franandaj

Love those giant Christmas balls!


----------



## Pinkocto

You're in the 30's!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like that and you are now in the 30s.





PrincessInOz said:


> You're aging backwards fast.





franandaj said:


> Love those giant Christmas balls!





Pinkocto said:


> You're in the 30's!!!!!








*35 days!!!​*














​


----------



## MEK

Hey Stranger!  Congrats on 35 days!!!!!  That is going to FLY by!  Looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## jedijill

You are getting so close!  Are you packed yet?  

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

Yay for the 30's!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Hey Stranger!  Congrats on 35 days!!!!!  That is going to FLY by!  Looking forward to reading all about it!




Its flying by right now. I can't believe its November 2nd! I'm making my holiday shopping right now.​




jedijill said:


> You are getting so close!  Are you packed yet?
> 
> Jill in CO




  Just the kids' pins, Ears, and ponchos.  ​




eandesmom said:


> Yay for the 30's!!!!



On so many accounts!  





We may have to leave 12/7 instead of 12/6. M put in his leave but they are really short part-timers at the FD. I remember when he was part-time, he would work _anytime_ for _anyone_, no questions asked. Kids now don't have the same work ethic. :roll eyes: I am having to drive Joshua to Vegas alone now too because many guys have requested Thanksgiving weekend. M is off Thanksgiving and the day after but he works that weekend. I am SO over Vegas on Thanksgiving!​


----------



## Pinkocto

Another soccer tournament for Josh? Sorry you have to drive alone  



Did you see my update on the cruise TR?

I hope you guys are having a great weekend  Fall is here in full force, cold and blustery.


----------



## supernova

PM sent.  Thanks!!  

Lovin' the picture posts.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## franandaj

Not long now!  You're almost to less than a month!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Another soccer tournament for Josh? Sorry you have to drive alone




I am not looking forward to it especially because we will turn around 6 days later and drive it again on the way to Disneyland. Praying for clear roads when I'm driving. ​


Did you see my update on the cruise TR?

I hope you guys are having a great weekend  Fall is here in full force, cold and blustery.[/QUOTE]




I didn't see your update!  I had to take the app off my phone, not enough space and too many pics, so with it when my push notifications. I'll check today and comment.  ​


supernova said:


> PM sent.  Thanks!!
> 
> Lovin' the picture posts.  Keep 'em coming.





 and  I will check my PMs.​


franandaj said:


> Not long now!  You're almost to less than a month!





Are you still on the Wonder??  






​


----------



## rentayenta

*33 days!!!​*











​


----------



## Pinkocto

33 Days!!!!!   ​


----------



## Pinkocto

That is a lot of driving in a short time frame


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 33 Days!!!!!   ​





   Yay! I just printed all my dining PS and linked them together. My eyes may be bigger than my stomach.​



Pinkocto said:


> That is a lot of driving in a short time frame




I know. I am trying to stay positive. The second drive won't be bad as the destination rocks! The drive to Vegas will be less than thrilling for sure. His team isn't playing wonderfully either so paying loads of money to see them lose kinda stinks. Hopefully his coach has a game plan. They picked up too many new players over the summer and it hasn't worked out as anticipated. The upside is that Joshua and I will get some awesome mom/son time together on the drive. He's like me and doesn't sleep much in the car so he should be a good co-pilot. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yay! I just printed all my dining PS and linked them together. My eyes may be bigger than my stomach.​


  






rentayenta said:


> I know. I am trying to stay positive. The second drive won't be bad as the destination rocks! The drive to Vegas will be less than thrilling for sure. His team isn't playing wonderfully either so paying loads of money to see them lose kinda stinks. Hopefully his coach has a game plan. They picked up too many new players over the summer and it hasn't worked out as anticipated. The upside is that Joshua and I will get some awesome mom/son time together on the drive. He's like me and doesn't sleep much in the car so he should be a good co-pilot. ​



Good quality time is definitely worth it.  And if he has fun playing that's icing on the cake.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Good quality time is definitely worth it.  And if he has fun playing that's icing on the cake.






He really loves the game which makes it all worth it. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Not my photo but how amazing does this look? 










*32 days!!!*





​


----------



## Pinkocto

That looks scrumptious! 


You're almost in the 20s!!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Are you still on the Wonder??  ​



I was when I wrote that comment.  Now I'm not.    But that's OK, we're onto another fun chapter.  I'm heading down to Happy Hour at the Embassy Suites Ft. Lauderdale.  I think a lot of my friends from around the country are down there, and if they're not my friends, they will be by the end of the weekend!


----------



## eandesmom

Ugh ugh and ugh, Vegas over thanksgiving, tournaments over thanksgiving and driving alone to Vegas.  3 major ughs. No chance Joshua could just ride with another family and you sit this one out?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That looks scrumptious!
> 
> 
> You're almost in the 20s!!!!!!!




Doesn't it though?! Hopefully I can find one.​





franandaj said:


> I was when I wrote that comment.  Now I'm not.    But that's OK, we're onto another fun chapter.  I'm heading down to Happy Hour at the Embassy Suites Ft. Lauderdale.  I think a lot of my friends from around the country are down there, and if they're not my friends, they will be by the end of the weekend!




 Did you make friends? I love ES Happy Hour. And their free breakfast is always good too.​




eandesmom said:


> Ugh ugh and ugh, Vegas over thanksgiving, tournaments over thanksgiving and driving alone to Vegas.  3 major ughs. No chance Joshua could just ride with another family and you sit this one out?




I thought about that but there's not a viable family with room reeally. All of his teammates have 3-4 siblings with the player being the oldest so they bring their entire family to the tournament.  Some of them count these as their family vacations as well. I hinted to him about maybe going with so and so, to get a feel for what he thought, and his first words were: without you? He's still a momma's boy at heart. I asked my friend but she's working some extra shifts at a local hotel for holiday money. Totally understandable. I though about my FIL but he's 87 and can't help with driving and his gait is becoming a little unsteady. Hate for him to naviagte under any bad weather. 

I priced out flights and found $59 pp out there. The issue is that we don't know if they'll play Sunday or not so flights home are up in the air. I also thought about flying out and renting a car to drive back but wow, the car companies charge alot when dropping off at a different location. 

I'm trying to resign myself to a fun road trip with him and praying for nothing but clear roads. I told him if we wake up to snow Thanksgiving morning we won't be going.​


----------



## franandaj

Yikes!  I never think about snow that's brutal!  I guess when you go with kids you don't get to have the fun time of sitting at the tables and gambling.

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yikes!  I never think about snow that's brutal!  I guess when you go with kids you don't get to have the fun time of sitting at the tables and gambling.
> 
> I hope it works out for you!








Thanks friend. Vegas for soccer is like the antithesis of Vegas fun. We stay near the fields which is great so we don't have to wrestle with Vegas traffic but once the games are over during the day, it's uber boring at night. Even when we do team dinners, there's like maybe two of us and the coach that will get a drink.  I'll go and it'll be great, as long as it doesn't snow. Like I said, if we wake up to snow, we just won't go. I can't tell you how much I hate driving in the snow.  Im about to see if one of Gabby's friends wants to go. LOL! I'm sure they'd love a free trip to Vegas. ​


----------



## jedijill

I wouldn't drive in the snow either...its just not worth it.  Too bad Joshua's soccer tournament isn't in Denver...I'd come hang out with you!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I wouldn't drive in the snow either...its just not worth it.  Too bad Joshua's soccer tournament isn't in Denver...I'd come hang out with you!
> 
> Jill in CO






That would be worth driving for! ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> That would be worth driving for! ​



Awww!  I have a guest room!  

Jill in Co


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Awww!  I have a guest room!
> 
> Jill in Co






Getting some of the families to play outside of Utah is hard enough as there is Sunday play. Getting them to go somewhere where pot is legal?   Vegas is only ok because we don't choose a Strip hotel. ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Getting some of the families to play outside of Utah is hard enough as there is Sunday play. Getting them to go somewhere where pot is legal?   Vegas is only ok because we don't choose a Strip hotel. ​



Drive east...we have legal weed!  

Jill in Co


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Drive east...we have legal weed!
> 
> Jill in Co






Hopefully the Senate will keep it that way! ​


----------



## rentayenta

Also not my photo but isn't it magnificent?! Google has the best images!  Can't wait to see this beauty. 











*30 days!!!! *











​


----------



## jedijill

Gorgeous picture!

30 days!!  You have a month left!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

One month!

Love the cupcake picture.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Gorgeous picture!
> 
> 30 days!!  You have a month left!
> 
> Jill in CO





PrincessInOz said:


> One month!
> 
> Love the cupcake picture.







Okay girls, my count is off by 2 days!!! Not counting today, we leave in 28 days. Not sure how I miscounted.  This always happens to me as the trip gets closer.  But how does my ticker say 1 month? ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I can only see your top ticker, which says over 2 months.  I only see the top 1/4 of the second ticker.  I'm using Google Chrome.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I can only see your top ticker, which says over 2 months.  I only see the top 1/4 of the second ticker.  I'm using Google Chrome.






I'm on my iPad using Safari. It says one month. I can only see 1/4 of the second ticker too. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm on my iPad using Safari. It says one month. I can only see 1/4 of the second ticker too.



On my phone I don't see any tickers.


----------



## franandaj

My tickers never seem to have the right number of days.


----------



## Pinkocto

28 Days!!! ​

Well my countdown is 32 days and if you leave on the 7th you're four days less than me so 28 is right.  27 is you leave on the 6th.  Only way I keep track of it is the App 'Big Day' on my phone.  I put all my dates in there, keeps track of all my countdowns.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like that and you are less than a month away till your trip.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> On my phone I don't see any tickers.





Thanks for checking.  So strange.​





franandaj said:


> My tickers never seem to have the right number of days.





Ok, I feel better. I counted again this morning and not counting today but counting the day we leave, it's 27 days! Holy moly, when did that happen?! Can I admit I feel painfully unorganized?​




Pinkocto said:


> 28 Days!!! ​
> 
> Well my countdown is 32 days and if you leave on the 7th you're four days less than me so 28 is right.  27 is you leave on the 6th.  Only way I keep track of it is the App 'Big Day' on my phone.  I put all my dates in there, keeps track of all my countdowns.




Maybe I'll set a phone countdown too, that's a good idea. You leave right after us! ​



mvf-m11c said:


> Just like that and you are less than a month away till your trip.




Just like that!  






Today's photo isn't of Disneyland but of WDW but I couldn't resist. La Cava's margaritas are just so delicious! 











*27 days!!!*





Some crappy things have happened at work and I will be the only full time therapist for the next two plus months. My workload has literally doubled. I'm fairly upset about this and while I love my job, it's too much for one person and a few PRN people. If I'm not around as much that's why. My autonomy flew out the window when my coworkers left. They both found jobs elsewhere for more money. I'm happy for them and will miss them dearly. Tomorrow this whirlwind begins.  



​


----------



## franandaj

I'm sorry to hear about that. Its too bad there isn't a temp agency for therapists,  but then you'd have to question whether or not they were helping or harming the patients! 

At least you'll get a break in there you'll need it by the time it comes!. 

Since you'll be busy starting tomorrow you'll want to check my TR today. I know you posted earlier, but I just put up an update.


----------



## Pinkocto

That stinks about work, I'm sorry  will new hires start in two months? Why the two month window? That is wayyyyy too much for one person to take on, wow! Good thing you have your vacation to look forward to


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sorry to hear about that. Luckily it won't be too long until you have your family trip next month.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That stinks about work, I'm sorry  will new hires start in two months? Why the two month window? That is wayyyyy too much for one person to take on, wow! Good thing you have your vacation to look forward to




Two months minimum. We see the sickest of the sickest when it comes to mental illness. We treat what you see on the news. I'm not looking forward to this one single bit.

Yes, thank goodness for my vacation. ​









franandaj said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that. Its too bad there isn't a temp agency for therapists,  but then you'd have to question whether or not they were helping or harming the patients!
> 
> At least you'll get a break in there you'll need it by the time it comes!.
> 
> Since you'll be busy starting tomorrow you'll want to check my TR today. I know you posted earlier, but I just put up an update.




The population we treat would fare well with a temp nor are we part of any temp agency. We use temp RNs but not therapists. I'm so going to need this vacation and relish every minute of it. 


I'll go check for your update. ​




mvf-m11c said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Luckily it won't be too long until you have your family trip next month.





Totally! I'm counting down the days, literally and more intently now than ever.​


----------



## jedijill

Ugh the work situation sounds rough.  Gang in there....glad you have your trip to look forward to!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Ugh the work situation sounds rough.  Gang in there....glad you have your trip to look forward to!
> 
> Jill in CO







Thank you friend.  I'm trying to think happy thoughts. 


My crew is now wanting to add a day at Knott's.  


​


----------



## rentayenta

*26 days!!!​*





Happy Days at AKV! 











​


----------



## kaoden39

Woo hoo!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Woo hoo!!






And after my holy hella day here at work, still here by the way, I am going to deserve it! ​


----------



## kaoden39

Oh yes you will. Your job isn't easy at best.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yes you will. Your job isn't easy at best.








 It's generally fulfilling yet busy. At this point it's just slammed. Like home run gran slam!   Just finishing some documentation and I'm out!​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> It's generally fulfilling yet busy. At this point it's just slammed. Like home run gran slam!   Just finishing some documentation and I'm out!​




Slammed busy isn't fun!


----------



## franandaj

Could be worse. You could be approaching the terminal for your layover before your final flight of your vacation.  

At least we have our kitties waiting for us and an awesome house to come home to! I wanna be back on the wonder havong my every need catered to!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Could be worse. You could be approaching the terminal for your layover before your final flight of your vacation.
> 
> At least we have our kitties waiting for us and an awesome house to come home to! I wanna be back on the wonder havong my every need catered to!



Ugh, the flight home is the worst!  Have a safe trip and I know the kitties will be very happy to see you!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Slammed busy isn't fun!





 No ma'am and thank for letting me vent. ​









franandaj said:


> Could be worse. You could be approaching the terminal for your layover before your final flight of your vacation.
> 
> At least we have our kitties waiting for us and an awesome house to come home to! I wanna be back on the wonder havong my every need catered to!





 I'm fairly certain that a 13:1 patient/therapist ratio is far worse than the end of a vacation.  But thank you for trying to make me feel better. 


I want to be on the Wonder too! Such a great ship. Disney sure knows there business.  Glad the kitties will be there and hope Jim didn't get into any more naked trouble ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> And after my holy hella day here at work, still here by the way, I am going to deserve it! ​



Triple ugh!  Go home and drink some wine, or margs, or just do shots. 

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Triple ugh!  Go home and drink some wine, or margs, or just do shots.
> 
> Jill in CO



I might take that advice! Another four hours and I should be home!  I'm so tired I can't sleep. Getting load done on the TR. Finished another update on the last flight and have the computer ready once we take off on this flight.  I'll have to upload the pics to PB once I get home, but thats easy. The hard part is coming up with the witty repartee.

Jim is going to feed the cats in about an hour so I dont have to mess with it when we get home. He is so sweet! I'll have to show him how much you all loved his story!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm fairly certain that a 13:1 patient/therapist ratio is far worse than the end of a vacation.  But thank you for trying to make me feel better.
> 
> 
> I want to be on the Wonder too! Such a great ship. Disney sure knows there business.  Glad the kitties will be there and hope Jim didn't get into any more naked trouble ​



Yeah, we're ready to be home again. I know you've got it much worse. I can't imagine being busy from outside forces and how stressful that can be.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Some crappy things have happened at work and I will be the only full time therapist for the next two plus months. My workload has literally doubled. I'm fairly upset about this and while I love my job, it's too much for one person and a few PRN people. If I'm not around as much that's why. My autonomy flew out the window when my coworkers left. They both found jobs elsewhere for more money. I'm happy for them and will miss them dearly. Tomorrow this whirlwind begins.



Oh Jenny that just stinks!  I am so sorry.  Are they waiting to hire until after the first?  Why 2 plus months?  That is awful all around.  I am glad you have your trip to look forward to, you will need it more than ever now.


----------



## Pinkocto

Please take care of yourself my friend. That sounds like a beyond stressful work situation. Be careful


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Triple ugh!  Go home and drink some wine, or margs, or just do shots.
> 
> Jill in CO





It was White Russians last night but I am thinking by Friday night, it may be shot time. ​



franandaj said:


> Yeah, we're ready to be home again. I know you've got it much worse. I can't imagine being busy from outside forces and how stressful that can be.




 You're sweet! I bet the kitties were happy to have their mommies back.​


eandesmom said:


> Oh Jenny that just stinks!  I am so sorry.  Are they waiting to hire until after the first?  Why 2 plus months?  That is awful all around.  I am glad you have your trip to look forward to, you will need it more than ever now.




We have done an interview and it was a no go. Like no way no go. In-patient psych takes a certain speed and personality characteristics. We're by no means all the same but every work place has a certain environment/climate ya know? It takes weeks to hire then HR days then training. Had I known how this was going to pan out for me, I wouldn't have been so supportive when my coworkers were job hunting.  No really.​


Pinkocto said:


> Please take care of yourself my friend. That sounds like a beyond stressful work situation. Be careful




I'm trying my friend. Let's put it this way. I am a 32 hour a week employee. It's Tuesday and I have worked 21.5 in two days. I have three more days of work this week. Last week I worked 48 hours.  Thank you for letting me complain.  


And I just ate half a thin crust pizza and didn't even taste it.  ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> It was White Russians last night but I am thinking by Friday night, it may be shot time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sweet! I bet the kitties were happy to have their mommies back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have done an interview and it was a no go. Like no way no go. In-patient psych takes a certain speed and personality characteristics. We're by no means all the same but every work place has a certain environment/climate ya know? It takes weeks to hire then HR days then training. Had I known how this was going to pan out for me, I wouldn't have been so supportive when my coworkers were job hunting.  No really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my friend. Let's put it this way. I am a 32 hour a week employee. It's Tuesday and I have worked 21.5 in two days. I have three more days of work this week. Last week I worked 48 hours.  Thank you for letting me complain.
> 
> 
> And I just ate half a thin crust pizza and didn't even taste it.  ​



You are always welcome to vent to us!  Hang in there!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> We have done an interview and it was a no go. Like no way no go. In-patient psych takes a certain speed and personality characteristics. We're by no means all the same but every work place has a certain environment/climate ya know? It takes weeks to hire then HR days then training. Had I known how this was going to pan out for me, I wouldn't have been so supportive when my coworkers were job hunting.  No really.​



Ugh, a spark of hope dashed to the ground! 



rentayenta said:


> I'm trying my friend. Let's put it this way. I am a 32 hour a week employee. It's Tuesday and I have worked 21.5 in two days. I have three more days of work this week. Last week I worked 48 hours.  Thank you for letting me complain.
> 
> 
> And I just ate half a thin crust pizza and didn't even taste it.  ​



Just like Jill said, we're here for you, feel free to complain any time!  

A teeny tiny silver lining, more money for vacations    I know you'd rather not make it like this though.  



jedijill said:


> You are always welcome to vent to us!  Hang in there!
> 
> Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> You are always welcome to vent to us!  Hang in there!
> 
> Jill in CO




 Thanks friend. 


Any snow there yet? We had a skiff two days ago. It's coming though, I can feel it. Brrrr.......​







Pinkocto said:


> Ugh, a spark of hope dashed to the ground!
> 
> 
> Just like Jill said, we're here for you, feel free to complain any time!
> 
> A teeny tiny silver lining, more money for vacations    I know you'd rather not make it like this though.




You're so right abut the money. The OT is pretty good as I'm sure you know.  Silver lining friend. Thank you for the reminder. 








So on a happier note, I ordered us all Disney Christmas pjs for the trip, fellas included. The girls got matching Mickey and Minnie and the boys both got Jack Skellington although not totally matching like the girls. It just felt like the right thing to do.  The Disney Store was offering 25% off, even sale times, and free shipping. Not too shabby. I'll see if I can upload and post pics of the pjs for today's countdown. Brb. 

​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> 
> Any snow there yet? We had a skiff two days ago. It's coming though, I can feel it. Brrrr.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right abut the money. The OT is pretty good as I'm sure you know.  Silver lining friend. Thank you for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on a happier note, I ordered us all Disney Christmas pjs for the trip, fellas included. The girls got matching Mickey and Minnie and the boys both got Jack Skellington although not totally matching like the girls. It just felt like the right thing to do.  The Disney Store was offering 25% off, even sale times, and free shipping. Not too shabby. I'll see if I can upload and post pics of the pjs for today's countdown. Brb.
> 
> ​



It's been snowing for the last couple of days but only about 1/4 inch accumulation.  It's just freaking cold!  1F this morning with a high of 6 degrees today.  We set a new low high temp yesterday...16F!  I'm ready for another cruise or to go stay at the KVC!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Here are our Christmas pjs; me, Chloe, and Gabby all got these:









Joshua got this set:









And Michael got this combo:






l











​


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> It's been snowing for the last couple of days but only about 1/4 inch accumulation.  It's just freaking cold!  1F this morning with a high of 6 degrees today.  We set a new low high temp yesterday...16F!  I'm ready for another cruise or to go stay at the KVC!
> 
> Jill in CO








Ugh! It's so cold here too. I'm not ready for winter. We were at 21* this morning so I'll stop complaining.  6* is brutal. 

I like the cruise and KVC idea. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

Cute pajamas!  I scoured the website looking for an excuse to buy something with that 25%    I didn't really need anything so held back, this time.


----------



## jedijill

Love the PJ's!  Super cute.

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

23 here this morning and had an Epic battle with Eric over what was appropriate attire for the temps.

32 hours to 60 is a brutal adjustment, glad you found something cozy to spend some of that OT on.  Those are adorable pj's!  Did you get the names put on the girls ones?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Cute pajamas!  I scoured the website looking for an excuse to buy something with that 25%    I didn't really need anything so held back, this time.




I bought you a little something Pam-ella! Oh and don't you have a young nephew? I found some Mickey Christmas slippers I bought last year and lost.  They are a kid size 5/6. So I am guessing a 6 years old. Anyway, if you think he'd like them, I'll send them with your pressie.​




jedijill said:


> Love the PJ's!  Super cute.
> 
> Jill in CO




I think so too. ​


eandesmom said:


> 23 here this morning and had an Epic battle with Eric over what was appropriate attire for the temps.
> 
> 32 hours to 60 is a brutal adjustment, glad you found something cozy to spend some of that OT on.  Those are adorable pj's!  Did you get the names put on the girls ones?




No embroidery. I find it itchy. And I didn't want to spend the $5 extra on each set.  I am pushing it a little with matching pjs. Names would send the girls over the edge. LOL!


What did he end up wearing? I gave up that fight long ago. If they want to be cold, its not my deal. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Oops I almost forgot to countdown. 




*24 days!!!*



​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I bought you a little something Pam-ella! Oh and don't you have a young nephew? I found some Mickey Christmas slippers I bought last year and lost.  They are a kid size 5/6. So I am guessing a 6 years old. Anyway, if you think he'd like them, I'll send them with your pressie.​



You are so sweet, thank you!!!  

He's only 9 months old, so not quite ready for slippers.  But I appreciate the thought


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Oops I almost forgot to countdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24 days!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





  24 Days!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> You are so sweet, thank you!!!
> 
> He's only 9 months old, so not quite ready for slippers.  But I appreciate the thought




 Yeah, they may be too big ......for like 6 years.​




Pinkocto said:


> 24 Days!!! ​





Woot woot! ​


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> It's been snowing for the last couple of days but only about 1/4 inch accumulation.  It's just freaking cold!  1F this morning with a high of 6 degrees today.  We set a new low high temp yesterday...16F!  I'm ready for another cruise or to go stay at the KVC!
> 
> Jill in CO





rentayenta said:


> Ugh! It's so cold here too. I'm not ready for winter. We were at 21* this morning so I'll stop complaining.  6* is brutal.
> 
> I like the cruise and KVC idea. ​



You ladies are totally welcome,  but I warn you it has been unseasonably cold here. Yesterday the high was only 67. I had to wear a T-shirt. I know,  its better today, I'm back to a sleeveless shirt. It scared me a little,  I thought for a moment we might have winter!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> You ladies are totally welcome,  but I warn you it has been unseasonably cold here. Yesterday the high was only 67. I had to wear a T-shirt. I know,  its better today, I'm back to a sleeveless shirt. It scared me a little,  I thought for a moment we might have winter!





Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You ladies are totally welcome,  but I warn you it has been unseasonably cold here. Yesterday the high was only 67. I had to wear a T-shirt. I know,  its better today, I'm back to a sleeveless shirt. It scared me a little,  I thought for a moment we might have winter!





You. Are. Insane!    And I am totally jealous. We won't see this side of 67* for 4-5 months. The upside is that this could be our second to last winter here if everything goes right. pixeidust:​





jedijill said:


> Jill in CO




Ditto!   




​


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> You ladies are totally welcome,  but I warn you it has been *unseasonably cold here. Yesterday the high was only 67*. I had to wear a T-shirt. I know,  its better today, I'm back to a sleeveless shirt. It scared me a little,  I thought for a moment we might have winter!


----------



## rentayenta

Wanna see the goofiest Photopass pic ever? 




Kissing in Epcot!  













*23 days!!! *



​


----------



## franandaj

Awwww how sweet!


----------



## jedijill

Awwww!  

 for 23 days!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Awwww how sweet!







 Silly but blame it on Paris.​





jedijill said:


> Awwww!
> 
> for 23 days!
> 
> Jill in CO





Ain't love grand? ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is a very nice shot at the Paris Pavilion.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Ewww.  

Public
Display of
Affection


Is that allowed?? 


Great picture!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That is a very nice shot at the Paris Pavilion.



Thanks Bret. When do you leave for Disneyland or are you there?​






PrincessInOz said:


> Ewww.
> 
> Public
> Display of
> Affection
> 
> 
> Is that allowed??
> 
> 
> Great picture!





 Our kids were grossing out for sure. That alone made it worth this embarrassing shot. 





Hoping to have an updated itinerary posted today. 




​


----------



## Pinkocto

I think it's cute!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I think it's cute!






Me too. Chessy but cute.  



Its Friday!!!!!!!!   



​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Bret. When do you leave for Disneyland or are you there?​



Just about to leave shortly and should be there in the afternoon.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Just about to leave shortly and should be there in the afternoon.





 Woot! So envious! Have fun! Did you read about the new F! dining/dessert options? Is that on your radar? They now have FP for F! Please share any details if you engage in any of that. 
​


----------



## rentayenta

From the Disney Food Blog. Can't wait to try one of these! 











*3 weeks!!! 






*






​


----------



## Pinkocto

3 Weeks!!!!!! ​

How's work?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 3 Weeks!!!!!! ​
> 
> How's work?






Nuts, pun intended!  We had an MD fall ill so we went on divert which was good. Not that the MD is ill but that we were on divert. As of Monday I am all on my own aside from PRN people. The docs are being patient and are really great to work with. The RNs are a little understandably antsy but I am trying to communicate as clearly as I can. They are going from 2.5 full-time therapists to me and a PRN person daily. Phones may go unanswered etc but I can't kill myself trying to do it all. I also refuse to be the only one uncomfortable in this situation. I would never _purposefully_ make it uncomfortable for anyone but do you see what I am saying? It's going to take a total team approach. Unlike the other two therapists, I won't do my documentation as much on the unit  like they did but in my office for no other reason than it's just too noisy; too many bodies in a small space. I am going to let everyone know that I won't be reachable on vacation as well. I will usually text back on vacation and maybe take the occasional call but I'm not doing that anymore; Michael asked me to draw that boundary and he's right. There are other resources that the PRNs can use while I am out. If I didn't adore my boss so much, I wouldn't have agreed to this not that I was given much of a choice.  Too much info? 


How's your weekend? 





​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Nuts, pun intended!  We had an MD fall ill so we went on divert which was good. Not that the MD is ill but that we were on divert. As of Monday I am all on my own aside from PRN people. The docs are being patient and are really great to work with. The RNs are a little understandably antsy but I am trying to communicate as clearly as I can. They are going from 2.5 full-time therapists to me and a PRN person daily. Phones may go unanswered etc but I can't kill myself trying to do it all. I also refuse to be the only one uncomfortable in this situation. I would never _purposefully_ make it uncomfortable for anyone but do you see what I am saying? It's going to take a total team approach. Unlike the other two therapists, I won't do my documentation as much on the unit  like they did but in my office for no other reason than it's just too noisy; too many bodies in a small space. I am going to let everyone know that I won't be reachable on vacation as well. I will usually text back on vacation and maybe take the occasional call but I'm not doing that anymore; Michael asked me to draw that boundary and he's right. There are other resources that the PRNs can use while I am out. If I didn't adore my boss so much, I wouldn't have agreed to this not that I was given much of a choice.  Too much info?
> 
> 
> How's your weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Never too much info   Yes, you must draw a boundry line.  And you mustn't kill yourself with all the work.  You'll just end up getting sick and then things will be worse all around.   Ugh, what a stressful situation though   they need to get a move on and hire somebody lickety split!  I'm glad the doctors are good to work with, some here are not team players.  And those nurses need to get on the ball and work with everybody else.  Nobody can do it on their own, everybody needs to work together all the time and it wouldn't be an effort when things are hard.  Sadly that's easier said than done.  

My weekend has not been good work wise, but nothing compared to yours.  Too much stress.  Tomorrow I'm planning on going to the local fair to see some alpacas


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Never too much info   Yes, you must draw a boundry line.  And you mustn't kill yourself with all the work.  You'll just end up getting sick and then things will be worse all around.   Ugh, what a stressful situation though   they need to get a move on and hire somebody lickety split!  I'm glad the doctors are good to work with, some here are not team players.  And those nurses need to get on the ball and work with everybody else.  Nobody can do it on their own, everybody needs to work together all the time and it wouldn't be an effort when things are hard.  Sadly that's easier said than done.
> 
> My weekend has not been good work wise, but nothing compared to yours.  Too much stress.  Tomorrow I'm planning on going to the local fair to see some alpacas






I'm sorry friend. What's happening at your job?  What's causing the extra stress? E you have to work any holidays? 


Alpacas? Cool!​


----------



## MEK

Woo hoo for 3 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Woo hoo for 3 weeks!!!!!!






Its so close. I woke up with that holy-moly-I've-got-so-much-to-do-before-vacation-feeling today. So what did I do? Made code and got on the DIS.  I keep forgetting I've got 4 days in Vegas before this trip. 



Update on Vegas: another mom and I are going to drive our boys together. She's got little little kids that she'll leave at home with the dad and then she and I will drive. This plan really alleviates some stress for me. She's from here so snow driving doesn't bother her. She's very sweet, lots younger, and we've had some good chats through the three years the boys have played. It
L be fun for them too to have each other during the drive. She's also very healthy and active so that'll keep me from Slim Jim's and cheese popcorn on the drive.  I did find out we've got two games the day after Thanksgiving and  two on that Saturday. We'll only play Sunday if we make the playoffs, which is highly unlikely. Our coach made some poor decisions this season and our boys have almost stepped backwards.....sadly. Anyway, we'll be able to drive home early Sunday morning which will be nice. 










*20 days!!!*




​


----------



## franandaj

It's getting really close now!

Keep in mind it's really cold here! You might freeze in your bikini!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> It's getting really close now!
> 
> Keep in mind it's really cold here! You might freeze in your bikini!








 The high today as 28*.  I think I'll be good.  And for the record there won't be any bikini wearing. Mama has put on a few (read 5) solid pounds. I know it doesn't sound like much but I'm only 5 ft tall. In fact I've been lazy as heck so I'm going to start walking again today. In the below freezing temps. 


Was just talking with Michael about visiting you and KVC. Would Sunday or Monday or during the week be better? We chatted about this but we didn't come up with a plan. I don't want to miss you so I am thinking earlier in the trip may be better. Time seems to escape me once I'm there.​


----------



## rentayenta

No sooner than posting my good soccer news did the mom text and say that her hubby may have to go as our coach needs help.  Back to plan A.  Poop! They did offer to take Joshua. Not sure how I feel about that......mom guilt blows.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> No sooner than posting my good soccer news did the mom text and say that her hubby may have to go as our coach needs help.  Back to plan A.  Poop! They did offer to take Joshua. Not sure how I feel about that......mom guilt blows.​



It is OK to miss a tournament.  I think you should get over it.  Really.  I get that you want to be there but to do that drive, solo, for that?  With all you have on your plate????  He will be fine, he will have a blast and as you well well know there were be lots and lots and LOTS more tournaments.

I also think that is is ok, and actually good, that our kids learn that life does not revolve around them 100% of the time.  I don't think in a million years that your kids have those kinds of entitled issues but still, it's important that they know that while we do our best to go to everything, facilitate all they want to do, it can't always happen.

My 2 cents.

I know you'll end up going but I do think it would be good for you not to.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> It is OK to miss a tournament.  I think you should get over it.  Really.  I get that you want to be there but to do that drive, solo, for that?  With all you have on your plate????  He will be fine, he will have a blast and as you well well know there were be lots and lots and LOTS more tournaments.
> 
> I also think that is is ok, and actually good, that our kids learn that life does not revolve around them 100% of the time.  I don't think in a million years that your kids have those kinds of entitled issues but still, it's important that they know that while we do our best to go to everything, facilitate all they want to do, it can't always happen.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> I know you'll end up going but I do think it would be good for you not to.





I adore you.  You're 110% right. He knows we're getting right back in the car literally 6 days later. He said he's good going with his buddy and dad. He went to AZ on his own this summer so I am not worried about him that way. I guess I feel selfish because I technically can go but am choosing not to. If we weren't going to CA right after, I wouldn't even debate going. I really think I won't go. I will have to pay for one night if we cancel but still I am looking to save about $500 which won't suck by any means.

We also have tournaments in Feb and March that I will attending. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> The high today as 28*.  I think I'll be good.  And for the record there won't be any bikini wearing. Mama has put on a few (read 5) solid pounds. I know it doesn't sound like much but I'm only 5 ft tall. In fact I've been lazy as heck so I'm going to start walking again today. In the below freezing temps.
> 
> 
> Was just talking with Michael about visiting you and KVC. Would Sunday or Monday or during the week be better? We chatted about this but we didn't come up with a plan. I don't want to miss you so I am thinking earlier in the trip may be better. Time seems to escape me once I'm there.​



I can't even imagine 28, nor do I want to. I'm somewhat dreading Seattle for a week. I did find a full-length rain coat cleaning out the old house yesterday.  New with tags! I got it at the Travelsmith outlet in Palo Alto, we visited there between 5-10 years ago!

Sunday would be better probably, but either day is fine. You can also pick up the air mattress. We have nothing Sunday and Monday all I have is the chiropractor. 

I think you should skip the tournament too. He's a big boy now and can do it on his own. Especially with a friend and their dad.


----------



## jedijill

I think you are making the right decision to stay home.  Cynthia made a great point. 

Alison, you would be freezing here today!  It finally stopped snowing...I'm already tired of winter.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I can't even imagine 28, nor do I want to. I'm somewhat dreading Seattle for a week. I did find a full-length rain coat cleaning out the old house yesterday.  New with tags! I got it at the Travelsmith outlet in Palo Alto, we visited there between 5-10 years ago!
> 
> Sunday would be better probably, but either day is fine. You can also pick up the air mattress. We have nothing Sunday and Monday all I have is the chiropractor.
> 
> I think you should skip the tournament too. He's a big boy now and can do it on his own. Especially with a friend and their dad.





You're right, he'll be fine.  He did as it part of him will be sad without one of us there but he understands. We took his buddy last time and his friend was fine without his family but we're the fun family. LOL! 


Sunday it is.  I'm excited to see KVC/CN. 

Glad you found a raincoat. You'll need it I'm sure. I can't believe Thanksgiving is so soon.​






jedijill said:


> I think you are making the right decision to stay home.  Cynthia made a great point.
> 
> Alison, you would be freezing here today!  It finally stopped snowing...I'm already tired of winter.
> 
> Jill in CO





I'm with you. No snow but its already bitter cold. 


 I agree. It's okay to stay home. I'll still split the gas money and send him plenty for food. We do have to pay the first night of the room but its better than 3 nights.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I agree. It's okay to stay home. I'll still split the gas money and send him plenty for food. We do have to pay the first night of the room but its better than 3 nights.​



Glad you're happy with the decision.

I'm late to the conversation; but I completely agree with Cynthia as well.  We have a single child, who has turned 14 going on 15.  DH still treats him like a little boy but it is definitely time for early teenagers to learn to take positive risks and also to be given room to fly solo for a bit.  They aren't going to be able to do that with parents hovering around.  Glad you've come to the same conclusion and not go to this tournament.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you're happy with the decision.
> 
> I'm late to the conversation; but I completely agree with Cynthia as well.  We have a single child, who has turned 14 going on 15.  DH still treats him like a little boy but it is definitely time for early teenagers to learn to take positive risks and also to be given room to fly solo for a bit.  They aren't going to be able to do that with parents hovering around.  Glad you've come to the same conclusion and not go to this tournament.






Thank you for the support friend.  He did two weeks in AZ at soccer camp with minimal parent supervision so I am not worried about this in that vein. I don't want him to feel lonely during their down time.  I'm goofy but he and I are buddies. But I am good with my decision. If the Disney trip wasn't 6 days later, I wouldn't contemplate it but this just makes sense.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry friend. What's happening at your job?  What's causing the extra stress? E you have to work any holidays?
> 
> 
> Alpacas? Cool!​



The alpacas were beyond cool, it was freezing out but it was fun to go.  And I got some Christmas shopping done which was even better.  

We're still short staffed and it always seems like I'm the one left holding the short stick.  Next year I'm leaving, I'm hoping to last until after October but not sure if my sanity will allow it.  I don't have to work on Thanksgiving but not sure about what will happen with Christmas and New Years.  The unit is closed but we have to shift everybody which is even more stressful than actually working the holiday.  Things could be worse but I'm still stressed. Still losing pounds so that helps.


Whatever happens with Vegas I know Josh will understand.  And you not driving all that way alone will be good.  Cynthia said some wise words.


----------



## catherines_mama

Love it! Followed your big trip to THV/AKV last year. Glad to have found this one

This summer we are doing similar. Have 2 Bdrm AKV Kidani to take our best friends to WDW for a week in June. We are so excited to share the world with them.

We also live in the land of Borrow. Our next DVC trip will be summer 2017 to DL. I'll have those frantic mornings to try to get GCV as well. I'll start with the 1st day of break and just keep trying til we book. Since this might be a once in a lifer for us to take the family to Cali, we want to make the most and do more than DL so it'll be interesting. 

Looking forward to more updates and your trip itself! So close!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I adore you.  You're 110% right. He knows we're getting right back in the car literally 6 days later. He said he's good going with his buddy and dad. He went to AZ on his own this summer so I am not worried about him that way. I guess I feel selfish because I technically can go but am choosing not to. If we weren't going to CA right after, I wouldn't even debate going. I really think I won't go. I will have to pay for one night if we cancel but still I am looking to save about $500 which won't suck by any means.
> 
> We also have tournaments in Feb and March that I will attending. ​




Well, you and I both know he had to go to AZ on his own, that's how those camps work!  It is not a Joshua issue, it is totally mom guilt. Of course he's your buddy and he wants you there but he will also be fine without you being there too. 

I would argue that not going is a better mom decision.  Between the insantiy at your work, extra hours there, and a trip 6 days later, you (ok, I would be) will be a lot less fun, prepared and relaxed leading up to the trip and maybe even the first day or so on it if you don't have that time to prepare.  You can only do so much, should only try that much.  Beyond letting him have that time on his own, which is good for him, you need to put you first sometimes.  That isn't selfish, it's better for everyone.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I can't even imagine 28, nor do I want to. I'm somewhat dreading Seattle for a week. I did find a full-length rain coat cleaning out the old house yesterday.  New with tags! I got it at the Travelsmith outlet in Palo Alto, we visited there between 5-10 years ago!
> 
> Sunday would be better probably, but either day is fine. You can also pick up the air mattress. We have nothing Sunday and Monday all I have is the chiropractor.
> 
> I think you should skip the tournament too. He's a big boy now and can do it on his own. Especially with a friend and their dad.



We had a bit of a cold snap last week which is beautiful, but cold.  It does look like we are moving back into 50's for the high and a little soggy towards weeks end.  Too early to say for turkey day though.

A rain coat is good, so is layers.  You may be chilled from the difference in humidity as much as temperature change.

Right now I think Friday still looks wide open and then around lunch on Saturday or early on Sat (Evan has trombone lessons kind of in the middle of the day) and then Jeff and I have a date night that night.  Sunday probably has some openings as well but I'm not sure when you head back.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> The alpacas were beyond cool, it was freezing out but it was fun to go.  And I got some Christmas shopping done which was even better.




Oh fun! Love Christmas shopping. Any food deals? 

Glad it was fun to see the alpacas. ​


> We're still short staffed and it always seems like I'm the one left holding the short stick.  Next year I'm leaving, I'm hoping to last until after October but not sure if my sanity will allow it.  I don't have to work on Thanksgiving but not sure about what will happen with Christmas and New Years.  The unit is closed but we have to shift everybody which is even more stressful than actually working the holiday.  Things could be worse but I'm still stressed. Still losing pounds so that helps.




i'm sorry you're still short staffed.  Where will you go next year? It sounded so promising and I'm sorry it hasn't worked out. Glad you're off Thanksgiving. Hope you don't have to work Christmas. 

Woot woot, still losing!   Way to go friend! That's saying a lot especially during stressful times.​



> Whatever happens with Vegas I know Josh will understand.  And you not driving all that way alone will be good.  Cynthia said some wise words.




Its just hard sometimes.​








catherines_mama said:


> Love it! Followed your big trip to THV/AKV last year. Glad to have found this one
> 
> This summer we are doing similar. Have 2 Bdrm AKV Kidani to take our best friends to WDW for a week in June. We are so excited to share the world with them.
> 
> We also live in the land of Borrow. Our next DVC trip will be summer 2017 to DL. I'll have those frantic mornings to try to get GCV as well. I'll start with the 1st day of break and just keep trying til we book. Since this might be a once in a lifer for us to take the family to Cali, we want to make the most and do more than DL so it'll be interesting.
> 
> Looking forward to more updates and your trip itself! So close!




Hi and  Nice to have you. 

Sharing our DVC world is just so much fun! It totally changed the way we tour disney. The resort now is such a critical factor. It adds so much to the vacation. 

AKV Kidani is just amazing! Only great things to say. That third bathroom is heaven.​




eandesmom said:


> Well, you and I both know he had to go to AZ on his own, that's how those camps work!  It is not a Joshua issue, it is totally mom guilt. Of course he's your buddy and he wants you there but he will also be fine without you being there too.
> 
> I would argue that not going is a better mom decision.  Between the insantiy at your work, extra hours there, and a trip 6 days later, you (ok, I would be) will be a lot less fun, prepared and relaxed leading up to the trip and maybe even the first day or so on it if you don't have that time to prepare.  You can only do so much, should only try that much.  Beyond letting him have that time on his own, which is good for him, you need to put you first sometimes.  That isn't selfish, it's better for everyone.





You're right right right. We need a therapist/social worker, you interested?   I hadn't even thought about needing to prepare for the trip. LOL! But you're right, there'll be lots to do.​


----------



## rentayenta

I had a little time earlier and put together an updated itinerary. It's not in stone but pretty close.

*Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, still may stay at my friends; this isn't totally confirmed yet. If not, it's the Waterfront  Hilton. 

*Sunday* Dec 7: Beach!  Maybe A&F's but most likely Friday. 

*Monday* Dec 8: Beach!  Or maybe Knott's Berry Farm. Knott's is having an amazing promo for law enforcement and fire personnel. The employee plus one get in free and everyone after is $30 each. The kids haven't been to Knott's and I've read great things about it. We'll see.....it'll be a little dependent on the weather but I'm doing a little Knott's research just in case. 

*Tuesday* Dec 9: check into the GCV.  *Disneyland*
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
P.S. Cafe Orleans for a late lunch. 

*Wednesday* Dec 10: *DCA*
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
*World of Color! *
P.S. Naples in DTD for a late lunch

*Thursday* Dec 11: *Disneyland and DCA* This is the day we're spending with Alison. 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-11p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
*Fireworks! *
No P.S. but I think we're planning on Plaza Inn for lunch. 

*Friday* Dec 12: break
Resort and DTD day and visit my dad, A&F's. 
P.S. Storytellers for dinner

*Saturday* Dec 13: *DCA*
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
P.S. Carnation Cafe 

*Sunday* Dec 14: *Disneyland*
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM. 
*Fantasmic!*
P.S. Not really a PS but I booked the new Fantasmic! Grab and Go meal with FP! Lots of info floating around but I'll be happy to elaborate if you'd like. 

Of course the planned WoC, fireworks, and F! are providing there is no rain/wind in So Cal and no cancelations. 

*Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound. 

Park hoppers: we've decided against them. We'll I didn't but the boys and Chloe did. Joshua did the math, again, and decided we spend about 90 minutes park hopping between deciding to hop, hopping, getting into the other park, and getting on the next ride. He's so funny! They did promise me that by not hopping they'll let me take character photos. I'm going to whold them to that! Also it will give us time to see Aladdin and Jingle Jangle Jamboree area which I missed the last trip. 

Groceries: still undecided! DH likes the Von's idea, kind of. He's like me and likes to choose his own stuff but also doesn't want to spend an afternoon shopping but also knows our friends will want/need stuff and they won't have a car........still undecided. I do know we'll be following Alison's lead and bringing some meat with us. We went in with some friends on a grain fed cow and it'll be ready right before our trip.  We currently have 1/2 an elk in our freezer, some lamb, and we need to make room for the cow. We're such ethical carnivores.  







*19 days!!!*


To candy cane or not to candy cane, that is the question: 








​


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> We had a bit of a cold snap last week which is beautiful, but cold.  It does look like we are moving back into 50's for the high and a little soggy towards weeks end.  Too early to say for turkey day though.
> 
> A rain coat is good, so is layers.  You may be chilled from the difference in humidity as much as temperature change.
> 
> Right now I think Friday still looks wide open and then around lunch on Saturday or early on Sat (Evan has trombone lessons kind of in the middle of the day) and then Jeff and I have a date night that night.  Sunday probably has some openings as well but I'm not sure when you head back.



It looks like rain and low 40s when we get there. I'm looking forward to wearing shirts I haven't been able to use in So Cal for the last few years. Friday we have a 4PM with relatives at my sister's house, but nothing before that.  Saturday we have a Prime Rib at my sister's house, but we will have delivered that on Thursday.

Sunday is the day we are planning to go to Pike Place Market. Any recommendations on a restaurant down there. I'm thinking kind of late"ish" lunch. Dinner at my sister's is leftovers so we do what we want this day and still "find dinner" if we need to.  We head back Monday. I don't remember what time.



rentayenta said:


> I had a little time earlier and put together an updated itinerary. It's not in stone but pretty close.
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 7: Beach!  Maybe A&F's but most likely Friday.
> 
> *Friday* Dec 12: break
> Resort and DTD day and visit my dad, A&F's.
> P.S. Storytellers for dinner
> ​



For me, the Sunday looks a lot better, I have a couple different appointments  that day, so we would be kind of juggling times, we're wide open on Sunday.  Plus you could pick up the air mattress and someone could not have to sleep on the floor.  If Friday is the only day you can make it, we can make it work, but I'll have to give you the times we will be out for Dr. appts and other stuff.  It would have to be mid morning to noonish arrival because my appointments are at 9AM and then I think 3PM. That pretty much means my availability is 11:00-2:30, and then after 4:00.  Depending on how the tests that Fran is going through right now, she might have appointments that day, but we're not sure until the Cat Scan she has Friday comes through.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> It looks like rain and low 40s when we get there. I'm looking forward to wearing shirts I haven't been able to use in So Cal for the last few years. Friday we have a 4PM with relatives at my sister's house, but nothing before that.  Saturday we have a Prime Rib at my sister's house, but we will have delivered that on Thursday.
> 
> Sunday is the day we are planning to go to Pike Place Market. Any recommendations on a restaurant down there. I'm thinking kind of late"ish" lunch. Dinner at my sister's is leftovers so we do what we want this day and still "find dinner" if we need to.  We head back Monday. I don't remember what time.




I know this isn't for me but it sounds like you've got a wonderfully delicious trip planned! Hope the temps are mild for you.​




> For me, the Sunday looks a lot better, I have a couple different appointments  that day, so we would be kind of juggling times, we're wide open on Sunday.  Plus you could pick up the air mattress and someone could not have to sleep on the floor.  If Friday is the only day you can make it, we can make it work, but I'll have to give you the times we will be out for Dr. appts and other stuff.  It would have to be mid morning to noonish arrival because my appointments are at 9AM and then I think 3PM. Depending on how the tests that Fran is going through right now, she might have appointments that day, but we're not sure until the Cat Scan she has Friday comes through.





Ok cool. I'm sorry you've got so many doctor appts.  Hope it's just all check up sort of stuff. Cat scan though? 


Ok! I definitely don't want to add more to a super busy day.  



​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I know this isn't for me but it sounds like you've got a wonderfully delicious trip planned! Hope the temps are mild for you.
> 
> 
> Ok cool. I'm sorry you've got so many doctor appts.  Hope it's just all check up sort of stuff. Cat scan though?
> 
> 
> Ok! I definitely don't want to add more to a super busy day.  ​



Yeah, I finally talked to my sister tonight, she didn't want us to have to worry about dinners and stuff because it was our "vacation".  Um, sorry sis, but vacation is vacation, seeing family is seeing family. I don't mean to burst your bubble since you don't vacation, but there really is a difference.  Not that they can't be enjoyable...

We worked out the holidays and yes, we will be throwing meat in our suitcase yet again!   

Well we don't know, her liver readings were up when we got back from the trip.  Could be a reaction to the drugs, I'm hoping it's just eating on the Wonder and it goes back to normal once she is home.  We were eating pretty rich.  She has a CAT scan on Friday but we won't be able to do much before we go away on Tuesday.

I am at the park with Corinna Monday and then we fly Tuesday, the next few days are crazy.  Then I come back and have a week and meet up with you and your crew!  It's a whirlwind!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice plans.  Looks like you have quite a bit planned out.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You're right right right. We need a therapist/social worker, you interested?   I hadn't even thought about needing to prepare for the trip. LOL! But you're right, there'll be lots to do.​



LOL!  I'm fabulous with other peoples issues, helping my own family see things...not so much.  There was a brief period I considered going back to school but the reality is...I'm too blunt to be any good.

There is always SO much more to do that you think.  At least for me there is, in those last few days.



rentayenta said:


> I had a little time earlier and put together an updated itinerary. It's not in stone but pretty close.
> 
> *Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, still may stay at my friends; this isn't totally confirmed yet. If not, it's the Waterfront  Hilton.
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 7: Beach!  Maybe A&F's but most likely Friday.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 8: Beach!  Or maybe Knott's Berry Farm. Knott's is having an amazing promo for law enforcement and fire personnel. The employee plus one get in free and everyone after is $30 each. The kids haven't been to Knott's and I've read great things about it. We'll see.....it'll be a little dependent on the weather but I'm doing a little Knott's research just in case.
> 
> *Tuesday* Dec 9: check into the GCV.  *Disneyland*
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
> P.S. Cafe Orleans for a late lunch.
> 
> *Wednesday* Dec 10: *DCA*
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
> *World of Color! *
> P.S. Naples in DTD for a late lunch
> 
> *Thursday* Dec 11: *Disneyland and DCA* This is the day we're spending with Alison.
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-11p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
> *Fireworks! *
> No P.S. but I think we're planning on Plaza Inn for lunch.
> 
> *Friday* Dec 12: break
> Resort and DTD day and visit my dad, A&F's.
> P.S. Storytellers for dinner
> 
> *Saturday* Dec 13: *DCA*
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
> P.S. Carnation Cafe
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 14: *Disneyland*
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM.
> *Fantasmic!*
> P.S. Not really a PS but I booked the new Fantasmic! Grab and Go meal with FP! Lots of info floating around but I'll be happy to elaborate if you'd like.
> 
> Of course the planned WoC, fireworks, and F! are providing there is no rain/wind in So Cal and no cancelations.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound.
> 
> Park hoppers: we've decided against them. We'll I didn't but the boys and Chloe did. Joshua did the math, again, and decided we spend about 90 minutes park hopping between deciding to hop, hopping, getting into the other park, and getting on the next ride. He's so funny! They did promise me that by not hopping they'll let me take character photos. I'm going to whold them to that! Also it will give us time to see Aladdin and Jingle Jangle Jamboree area which I missed the last trip.
> 
> Groceries: still undecided! DH likes the Von's idea, kind of. He's like me and likes to choose his own stuff but also doesn't want to spend an afternoon shopping but also knows our friends will want/need stuff and they won't have a car........still undecided. I do know we'll be following Alison's lead and bringing some meat with us. We went in with some friends on a grain fed cow and it'll be ready right before our trip.  We currently have 1/2 an elk in our freezer, some lamb, and we need to make room for the cow. We're such ethical carnivores.
> 
> To candy cane or not to candy cane, that is the question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



to candy cane, of course!

PS?  Planned sit down????  I've never heard that term.  I would definitely do knotts for that price, even if you only do a half day there it's a great deal.  We had a blast when we went and with low crowds were able to see all we wanted and be done relatively quickly.



franandaj said:


> It looks like rain and low 40s when we get there. I'm looking forward to wearing shirts I haven't been able to use in So Cal for the last few years. Friday we have a 4PM with relatives at my sister's house, but nothing before that.  Saturday we have a Prime Rib at my sister's house, but we will have delivered that on Thursday.



Friday lunch ish may work well.  Earlier too, depending on how later we are up the night before but lunch ish is safe.  We may or may not head downtown Friday night but we don't typically leave until 3 or 4 anyway, lighting isn't until 6 I think.  I actually need to check.  Saturday is an option, just have to work around 11am trombone lessons 



franandaj said:


> Sunday is the day we are planning to go to Pike Place Market. Any recommendations on a restaurant down there. I'm thinking kind of late"ish" lunch. Dinner at my sister's is leftovers so we do what we want this day and still "find dinner" if we need to.  We head back Monday. I don't remember what time.



So many good options at the market!  It is very likely Jeff and I will be in that area though breakfast, we are currently scheduled for a night away downtown Sat night and then will have breakfast in that area in the morning.  

A few of my favorites are:

The Pink Door  Italian, hidden in post allley, yummy and a great hideway
Kells   Irish Pub
Etta's  Notable NW chef, NW food with a slight southern influence.
Cafe Campagne French Brasserie, very yummy.
Steelhead Diner.  Very popular lunch spot (dinner too I am sure but I've not been).  NW, diner, market inspired seasonal stuff
Alibi Room.  Fun Bar inside the market, casual, pizza apps and salads
Pike Place Brewing.  Brewpup inside the market.  Good food and beer, it is a pretty huge sensory overload kind of place but cool in a kitschy kind of way, just depends on what mood you are in.

I adore Matt's in the market but they are closed on Sundays.

These are all in the market.  There are others but these are some of my favorites.  We will likely be having brunch at either Etta's or Cafe Campagne that morning unless I find something new and exciting to try (haven't looked yet lol).  There is also an amazing suhi place a couple of blocks away (maybe 2?)  Japonessa.



franandaj said:


> For me, the Sunday looks a lot better, I have a couple different appointments  that day, so we would be kind of juggling times, we're wide open on Sunday.  Plus you could pick up the air mattress and someone could not have to sleep on the floor.  If Friday is the only day you can make it, we can make it work, but I'll have to give you the times we will be out for Dr. appts and other stuff.  It would have to be mid morning to noonish arrival because my appointments are at 9AM and then I think 3PM. That pretty much means my availability is 11:00-2:30, and then after 4:00.  Depending on how the tests that Fran is going through right now, she might have appointments that day, but we're not sure until the Cat Scan she has Friday comes through.



BOO on the tests and liver levels.  Praying for good results on Friday and that it was just a little over indulgence on a great vacation!


----------



## jedijill

Jenny--of course you need a candy cane!  Looks like you have a fun week planned!  I'm super jealous!

Alison--Hope Fran's tests come back that everything is fine and it was just a blip due to the vacation eating!  I'm with you on visiting family NOT being vacation.  They are 2 distinctly different trips.

Cynthia--I'm making note of all those places you recommend for a future trip to Seattle.  I really need to make it up there some of these days.


Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the restaurant recommendations Cynthia. I'll pencil in lunch Friday. Where do you live? We'll be at the Hampton in Everett.

Her blood test revealed no Hepatitis and the Ultrasound didnt reveal anything, so thats why the Cat Scan.

Also you shoukd get the candy cane if you can, but eat this one. You have one to save already!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I finally talked to my sister tonight, she didn't want us to have to worry about dinners and stuff because it was our "vacation".  Um, sorry sis, but vacation is vacation, seeing family is seeing family. I don't mean to burst your bubble since you don't vacation, but there really is a difference.  Not that they can't be enjoyable...
> 
> We worked out the holidays and yes, we will be throwing meat in our suitcase yet again!




In true you form, we'll be traveling with meat this trip!  Michael was sort of sheepish and suggested we take some of our cow with us. I told him that's a great idea and you guys do it all the time. ​




> Well we don't know, her liver readings were up when we got back from the trip.  Could be a reaction to the drugs, I'm hoping it's just eating on the Wonder and it goes back to normal once she is home.  We were eating pretty rich.  She has a CAT scan on Friday but we won't be able to do much before we go away on Tuesday.




Could be the booze too. Hoping it's all just from vacation.  Sending healthy vibes.​



> I am at the park with Corinna Monday and then we fly Tuesday, the next few days are crazy.  Then I come back and have a week and meet up with you and your crew!  It's a whirlwind!





You're a popular gal.  I forgot Corinna is coming in too. How fun!​


PrincessInOz said:


> Nice plans.  Looks like you have quite a bit planned out.



Lots, probably too much. We never do everything we have planned and I'm guessing we'll cancel 1/2 of the PS. I think it's going to be crowded so I made them just in case.​




eandesmom said:


> LOL!  I'm fabulous with other peoples issues, helping my own family see things...not so much.  There was a brief period I considered going back to school but the reality is...I'm too blunt to be any good.




Likewise. I think I am actually an effective therapist.  Not boasting but I know how to be real without being too harsh. I'm pretty blunt, you'd be surprised. ​



> There is always SO much more to do that you think.  At least for me there is, in those last few days.




Yes, your thinking sparked me to start a before-the-trip to do list and it's pretty long.​




> to candy cane, of course!




I _know_! I don't know that I can be _that_ close and not candy. ​



> PS?  Planned sit down????  I've never heard that term.  I would definitely do knotts for that price, even if you only do a half day there it's a great deal.  We had a blast when we went and with low crowds were able to see all we wanted and be done relatively quickly.




*P*riority *S*eating. It's just like an ADR so I am unsure why the difference in terminology. 

Yeah, I am really leaning towards Knott's. It looks so festive during the holidays.​





jedijill said:


> Jenny--of course you need a candy cane!  Looks like you have a fun week planned!  I'm super jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill in CO





I am so excited! Kids are pumped. I emailed all of the kids' teachers and so far mnay have replied. Most suggested that the kids remind them a few days or day before we leave. At least I tried.​





> Her blood test revealed no Hepatitis and the Ultrasound didnt reveal anything, so thats why the Cat Scan.
> 
> Also you shoukd get the candy cane if you can, but eat this one. You have one to save already!




No Hep is good!  I am thinking it was just indulging. I'd hate to see my liver levels after this past Friday night.  ​


----------



## rentayenta

So our plans have changed quite a bit from my post just a few short hours ago....

I received a call from my friend who is joining us on the Disney portion of our trip and her daughter's boyfriend is going to fly in Friday and propose to her at Disneyland.  Only my friend, the finance to be be, M, and I know about this. I am currently wracking my brain on proposal ideas. Ariel is her favorite but I am thinking near the castle or Snow White's Wishing Well. Its just SO exciting. That however means we will have to be in the park on Friday instead of another day. It make most sense to change our non-park day to Tuesday for a few reasons. I _really_ want to see Casa Nueva and the kitty herd too. Friday wasn't the best for A&F and in retro I hate pushing things off that I want to do because we seem to run out of time near the end of our trips. Its like that missing dryer sock.  

I also spoke with my girlfriend today and we are going to stay with her and visit and not stay at the Hilton. I am very happy about this. I just love her and really want to spend as much time as we can with her. The boyfriend hasn't moved back in so it'll be great. 

Revised plan:



*Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, stay with friend.  

*Sunday* Dec 7: Beach!  Visit my dad in the morning. Mornings are better for him than evenings. It sounds silly but he never gets fast food and he loves McDonald's so we may grab that on the way. Or Jack in the Box but he prefers the hash browns at McD's. 

*Monday* Dec 8: Beach!  Or maybe Knott's Berry Farm. Knott's is having an amazing promo for law enforcement and fire personnel. The employee plus one get in free and everyone after is $30 each. The kids haven't been to Knott's and I've read great things about it. We'll see.....it'll be a little dependent on the weather but I'm doing a little Knott's research just in case. 

*Tuesday* Dec 9: After we leave my friend's about 9:30, we'll run over to the GCV, check in early for a chance at scoring one of my villa requests, grab lunch at maybe Chen's and take it over to A&F's, visit, meet the fur babies and grab the air mattress. Leave by 2:00, go grocery shopping, and then head back to the GCV. Okay, I am loving this day. Our friends will arrive about 1:30 so they'll have to wait for us but they can stay busy in DTD until we get there. Dinner won't be at Cafe Orleans as planned but I am thinking it'll be light anyway after Chinese for lunch. 

*Wednesday* Dec 10: *DCA* _Starting the trip in DCA is always a struggle but it would be worse to end the trip there so there ya have it.   _
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
*World of Color! *
P.S. Naples in DTD for a late lunch

*Thursday* Dec 11: *Disneyland and DCA* This is the day we're spending with Alison. 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-11p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
*Fireworks! *
No P.S. but I think we're planning on Plaza Inn for lunch. 

*Friday* Dec 12: *Disneyland and the propsal!!!* 
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7-8 am and DCA 8a-11p
 P.S. Storytellers for dinner *but of course my PS is for 9 not 10.*  

*Saturday* Dec 13: *DCA*
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
P.S. Carnation Cafe *again for 9 not 10.*  And now that I have made the no hopper decision, I need dinner ideas for DCA. I am thinking maybe we'll grill in the villa. I suspect it'll be SO crowded so maybe we'll take an early decent sized dinner break and then close DCA down. 

*Sunday* Dec 14: *Disneyland*
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM. 
*Fantasmic!*
P.S. Not really a PS but I booked the new Fantasmic! Grab and Go meal with FP! Lots of info floating around but I'll be happy to elaborate if you'd like. 

Of course the planned WoC, fireworks, and F! are providing there is no rain/wind in So Cal and no cancelations. 

*Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound. 




I must have said maybe 10 times in the above.  



​


----------



## kaoden39

What about near the waterfall in DCA?


----------



## franandaj

Revised plans look good!

If you're not hopping how will you do PS at Carnation on your DCA day?

Chen's is good, but its on the other side of town near our old house. We have been ordering from here since its closer. www.nomadasianbistro.com

I hope you all like our kitties and they don't get too shy and skittish.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your plans are looking great.  Hope the proposal works out for everyone concerned.

If that Nomad Asian Bistro Alison is recommending is the one that we had lunch  at, I'd second the nomination.  It served decent food.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> What about near the waterfall in DCA?




Ooooooo, thats a good idea! I'm adding it to my list. ​




franandaj said:


> Revised plans look good!




I think so too. ​


> If you're not hopping how will you do PS at Carnation on your DCA day?




We won't.  I think we'll skip a PS that day. I need to get organized and cancel a bunch of stuff. The boys and Chloe are NUTS for not wanting to hop on such a long trip. It's less than $100 to add hopping on to all 5 tickets. ​


> Chen's is good, but its on the other side of town near our old house. We have been ordering from here since its closer. www.nomadasianbistro.com




Cool, I'll check it out. Chen's was SO good. We don't have any authentic Chinese food here, not that I have found anyway. Michael only likes _real_ Chinese food.​



> I hope you all like our kitties and they don't get too shy and skittish.




I'm sure we will. I know kitties aren't as friendly as dogs.  No worries.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Your plans are looking great.  Hope the proposal works out for everyone concerned.
> 
> If that Nomad Asian Bistro Alison is recommending is the one that we had lunch  at, I'd second the nomination.  It served decent food.




I think it'll work, maybe not flawless but marriage isn't flawless.  He may plan a Castle proposal and may end up on the Disneyland RR. CURVEBALL! ​


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the restaurant recommendations Cynthia. I'll pencil in lunch Friday. Where do you live? We'll be at the Hampton in Everett.
> 
> Her blood test revealed no Hepatitis and the Ultrasound didnt reveal anything, so thats why the Cat Scan.



Sounds like good news on the blood tests and US, hopefully the CT reveals...nothing!

We are in Lake Forest Park.  Which is in between Seattle and Everett, just off of I-5 but on the east side of it, versus the west where most of Everett is.  You are right in downtown Everett there.  While there are a ton of places to eat at Alderwood (big mall, in between Everett and us), given that it's black Friday, best to avoid that area entirely I think.  

I'll chat with Jeff and see what he thinks.  One of our favorite mexican places is very very close to your hotel, he gets there a lot for lunch as it's close to work but the boys and I haven't been in a long time and that could be a good option. Homemade tortillas and killer margaritas 

He may have some other ideas as well and then of course there are plenty of places closer to us, though we tend to lean towards brewpubs lol.  



rentayenta said:


> Yes, your thinking sparked me to start a before-the-trip to do list and it's pretty long.​



Lists are good!



rentayenta said:


> *P*riority *S*eating. It's just like an ADR so I am unsure why the difference in terminology.
> 
> Yeah, I am really leaning towards Knott's. It looks so festive during the holidays.​



Oh funny, both trips last year when I made our ADR's for DL...I don't recall ever seeing it say PS but maybe it did.  LOL!



rentayenta said:


> I am so excited! Kids are pumped. I emailed all of the kids' teachers and so far mnay have replied. Most suggested that the kids remind them a few days or day before we leave. At least I tried.​



Good luck on that one!  I "may" be letting Eric miss a few days of school to go on a trip with my folks.  Long story but basically they want to take him on his birthday trip over spring break...which is when we want to do Aulani.  Neither of us want to do those trips in the summer.  So I am proposing Memorial Day as an alternative with him missing some school.  Or President's week, but that it likely too cold for them.



rentayenta said:


> So our plans have changed quite a bit from my post just a few short hours ago....
> 
> I received a call from my friend who is joining us on the Disney portion of our trip and her daughter's boyfriend is going to fly in Friday and propose to her at Disneyland.  Only my friend, the finance to be be, M, and I know about this. I am currently wracking my brain on proposal ideas. Ariel is her favorite but I am thinking near the castle or Snow White's Wishing Well. Its just SO exciting. That however means we will have to be in the park on Friday instead of another day. It make most sense to change our non-park day to Tuesday for a few reasons. I _really_ want to see Casa Nueva and the kitty herd too. Friday wasn't the best for A&F and in retro I hate pushing things off that I want to do because we seem to run out of time near the end of our trips. Its like that missing dryer sock.
> 
> I also spoke with my girlfriend today and we are going to stay with her and visit and not stay at the Hilton. I am very happy about this. I just love her and really want to spend as much time as we can with her. The boyfriend hasn't moved back in so it'll be great.​




Is the boyfriend no bueno?

Exciting on the proposal!



rentayenta said:


> Revised plan:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday*  Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, stay with friend.
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 7: Beach!  Visit my dad in the morning. Mornings are better for him than evenings. It sounds silly but he never gets fast food and he loves McDonald's so we may grab that on the way. Or Jack in the Box but he prefers the hash browns at McD's.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 8: Beach!  Or maybe Knott's Berry Farm. Knott's is having an amazing promo for law enforcement and fire personnel. The employee plus one get in free and everyone after is $30 each. The kids haven't been to Knott's and I've read great things about it. We'll see.....it'll be a little dependent on the weather but I'm doing a little Knott's research just in case.
> 
> *Tuesday* Dec 9: After we leave my friend's about 9:30, we'll run over to the GCV, check in early for a chance at scoring one of my villa requests, grab lunch at maybe Chen's and take it over to A&F's, visit, meet the fur babies and grab the air mattress. Leave by 2:00, go grocery shopping, and then head back to the GCV. Okay, I am loving this day. Our friends will arrive about 1:30 so they'll have to wait for us but they can stay busy in DTD until we get there. Dinner won't be at Cafe Orleans as planned but I am thinking it'll be light anyway after Chinese for lunch.
> 
> *Wednesday* Dec 10: *DCA* _Starting the trip in DCA is always a struggle but it would be worse to end the trip there so there ya have it.   _
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
> *World of Color! *
> P.S. Naples in DTD for a late lunch
> 
> *Thursday* Dec 11: *Disneyland and DCA* This is the day we're spending with Alison.
> Park hours: Disneyland 9a-11p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
> *Fireworks! *
> No P.S. but I think we're planning on Plaza Inn for lunch.
> 
> *Friday* Dec 12: *Disneyland and the propsal!!!*
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7-8 am and DCA 8a-11p
> P.S. Storytellers for dinner *but of course my PS is for 9 not 10.*
> 
> *Saturday* Dec 13: *DCA*
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
> P.S. Carnation Cafe *again for 9 not 10.*  And now that I have made the no hopper decision, I need dinner ideas for DCA. I am thinking maybe we'll grill in the villa. I suspect it'll be SO crowded so maybe we'll take an early decent sized dinner break and then close DCA down.
> 
> *Sunday* Dec 14: *Disneyland*
> Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM.
> *Fantasmic!*
> P.S. Not really a PS but I booked the new Fantasmic! Grab and Go meal with FP! Lots of info floating around but I'll be happy to elaborate if you'd like.
> 
> Of course the planned WoC, fireworks, and F! are providing there is no rain/wind in So Cal and no cancelations.
> 
> *Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound.



I'm confused, on Thursday you list both parks but...don't have hoppers.  Does that just mean you'll pick one that day?


----------



## jedijill

A proposal, how exciting!

I like the new plans.  Looks like even with the revisions, you all will have a fabulous time!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

I was all ready to comment on your plans and then went to the next page and lots were different  

Awesome you'll be able to stay with your friend 

Knotts sounds very cool and a great deal.  Hopefully the weather cooperates.  No hoppers?  for $100??? I'd just get them, or you can add them when you're there.  

That's so sweet about the proposal 







rentayenta said:


> Oh fun! Love Christmas shopping. Any food deals?
> 
> Glad it was fun to see the alpacas. ​]



No deals, everything was hand made.  But gorgeous gorgeous stuff!




rentayenta said:


> i'm sorry you're still short staffed.  Where will you go next year? It sounded so promising and I'm sorry it hasn't worked out. Glad you're off Thanksgiving. Hope you don't have to work Christmas. ​



My plan has been Florida for the past couple years but I haven't been able to for several reasons.  Next year should be the year.  I've got to get away from this toxic environment. Probably won't be a permanent change but who knows.  




rentayenta said:


> Woot woot, still losing!   Way to go friend! That's saying a lot especially during stressful times.​



I'm so excited 



rentayenta said:


> Its just hard sometimes.​




I'm not a parent so have no idea. But he did well at soccer camp right?  He'll be great


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Lists are good!




We do all love our lists around here! ​




> Oh funny, both trips last year when I made our ADR's for DL...I don't recall ever seeing it say PS but maybe it did.  LOL!




 Yup at the DLR they are PS not ADRs. Same concept from what I can tell.​




> Good luck on that one!  I "may" be letting Eric miss a few days of school to go on a trip with my folks.  Long story but basically they want to take him on his birthday trip over spring break...which is when we want to do Aulani.  Neither of us want to do those trips in the summer.  So I am proposing Memorial Day as an alternative with him missing some school.  Or President's week, but that it likely too cold for them.




Ahhhh.......Is Aulani all of you or just adults? Where do your folks want to take him?​




> Is the boyfriend no bueno?




Sort of. She deserves much better but she loves him so I support her. They have had some major traumas/losses which will bond them forever. Its just more comfortable for us all to stay there if he's not. He's always been great to us but it's a rekindled love and I'd hate to intrude.​




> Exciting on the proposal!




So exciting! They are the cutest kids too. Michael is having a few stones sent out so hopefully he'll have one chosen by this weekend.​




> I'm confused, on Thursday you list both parks but...don't have hoppers.  Does that just mean you'll pick one that day?




We'll have hoppers that day only. ​



jedijill said:


> A proposal, how exciting!
> 
> I like the new plans.  Looks like even with the revisions, you all will have a fabulous time!
> 
> Jill in CO




Thanks Jill! I am really liking the revisions too. I spent a good part of the morning figuring out and canceling PS.​


Pinkocto said:


> I was all ready to comment on your plans and then went to the next page and lots were different




Nothing, nothing, nothign and then wham! But I am glad to have more solid plans.​



> Awesome you'll be able to stay with your friend




I am so excited. I was loving the idea of staying at the beach too but I'd rather have that time with her. The beach is only 15 minutes away so its no real struggle to get there.​


> Knotts sounds very cool and a great deal.  Hopefully the weather cooperates.  No hoppers?  for $100??? I'd just get them, or you can add them when you're there.




 No hoppers. I have strict instructions from the fellas, NO hoppers. Joshua is adamant that we waste a lot of time. He said 90 minutes each time hopping so that x 5 is 450 minutes of precious vacation time. I love my little math nerd. ​


> That's so sweet about the proposal




Isn't it?! I am so excited for them. ​








> No deals, everything was hand made.  But gorgeous gorgeous stuff!





Did you buy lots?​





> My plan has been Florida for the past couple years but I haven't been able to for several reasons.  Next year should be the year.  I've got to get away from this toxic environment. Probably won't be a permanent change but who knows.





Florida as in move to Florida?  Hoping that can happen for you! No snow!!!! Toxic is no good my friend, I am so sorry. ​





> I'm so excited




if you want to text me a progress photo, I'm game. ​





> I'm not a parent so have no idea. But he did well at soccer camp right?  He'll be great





He did great at camp. I'm not worried about his behavior but I don;t want him to be sad. But as the days go on and my stress increases, the more I am sure not going is the right decision. I just can't do it all.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Nothing, nothing, nothign and then wham! But I am glad to have more solid plans.​



Did you have to drop any meals you were hoping on?  I read all the changes but didn't cross reference things. Plans are good  




rentayenta said:


> I am so excited. I was loving the idea of staying at the beach too but I'd rather have that time with her. The beach is only 15 minutes away so its no real struggle to get there.​



15 minutes is a piece of cake! How magnificent would it be to live 15 minutes from the beach 




rentayenta said:


> No hoppers. I have strict instructions from the fellas, NO hoppers. Joshua is adamant that we waste a lot of time. He said 90 minutes each time hopping so that x 5 is 450 minutes of precious vacation time. I love my little math nerd. ​



That is certainly a lot of wasted vacation time!  






rentayenta said:


> Did you buy lots?​




I could have bought more but I managed to contain myself to only gifts.  So many things for myself I wanted!  Next year I'll make sure to have more to spend.  





rentayenta said:


> Florida as in move to Florida?  Hoping that can happen for you! No snow!!!! Toxic is no good my friend, I am so sorry. ​



Yes, I've been wanting to move to Florida for the last couple years but it just wasn't good timing.  Next year I'm hoping it can happen.  I'm planning on it, it really just comes down to financing and leaving this job.  Toxic is definitely no good, more and more I'm finding myself angry and unhappy.  




rentayenta said:


> if you want to text me a progress photo, I'm game. ​




I will definitely make sure to take one on vacation 

I've lost track of how much I've lost because the scale at work is different than the scale at the doctors office.  (I don't have a scale at home) I have an appointment on 12/2 so I'll finally know in a couple weeks.  




rentayenta said:


> He did great at camp. I'm not worried about his behavior but I don;t want him to be sad. But as the days go on and my stress increases, the more I am sure not going is the right decision. I just can't do it all.​



It's good to know your limitations.  You definitely don't want to burn yourself out.  I'm sorry your work is so stressful right now


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Did you have to drop any meals you were hoping on?  I read all the changes but didn't cross reference things. Plans are good




I did but nothing I can't live without. I made most of them just in case. I have a feeling this year will be more crowded than ever. The reviews of the early decorations are really solid.​





> 15 minutes is a piece of cake! How magnificent would it be to live 15 minutes from the beach




It was amazing and I cannot wait to be there again. Even after 21 years, I am in shock I live in Utah. ​





> That is certainly a lot of wasted vacation time!




Chloe is in on it too and it surprises me _but_ the more I think about it, the more I realize not hopping does lend itself to a more relaxing vacation. With two full days in DCA, we'll finally get to see Aladdin again. Its been years.​








> I could have bought more but I managed to contain myself to only gifts.  So many things for myself I wanted!  Next year I'll make sure to have more to spend.




I feel ya! I always say that. It enver happens. ​






> Yes, I've been wanting to move to Florida for the last couple years but it just wasn't good timing.  Next year I'm hoping it can happen.  I'm planning on it, it really just comes down to financing and leaving this job.  Toxic is definitely no good, more and more I'm finding myself angry and unhappy.




You need to get out of that situation my friend. You are far too wonderful of a person to have to deal with that on a daily basis. ​






> I will definitely make sure to take one on vacation
> 
> I've lost track of how much I've lost because the scale at work is different than the scale at the doctors office.  (I don't have a scale at home) I have an appointment on 12/2 so I'll finally know in a couple weeks.




I bet your clothes are looser. That's a great barometer. But I am a numbers gal too.​





> It's good to know your limitations.  You definitely don't want to burn yourself out.  I'm sorry your work is so stressful right now




Thank you.  They keep trying to low staff me to and I won't take the bait. I know everyone has an agenda and mine is to not end up my own patient. ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your trip is almost here and I am getting excited for you. 

You have a great planned itinerary for your upcoming trip. Don't forget to go on the holiday rides during your trip. What are your plans on watching both WoC and BIHM fireworks during those night? 

I will look forward to hear about your F! grab and go meal with the new FP system running during your trip.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Your trip is almost here and I am getting excited for you.
> 
> You have a great planned itinerary for your upcoming trip. Don't forget to go on the holiday rides during your trip. What are your plans on watching both WoC and BIHM fireworks during those night?
> 
> I will look forward to hear about your F! grab and go meal with the new FP system running during your trip.





Hi  I am getting so excited!

Our plan, which is always So Cal weather dependent is to watch WoC with FP on our first night Wed. We are planning on BIHM for Thursday night. I like to plan them early on in case of weather cancelations. 

F! is on the last so we'll cross our fingers. I am VERY curious to see how the Grab and Go works too. I have read various things about the viewing areas so we'll see. The food sounds good though and fairly priced.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Hi  I am getting so excited!
> 
> Our plan, which is always So Cal weather dependent is to watch WoC with FP on our first night Wed. We are planning on BIHM for Thursday night. I like to plan them early on in case of weather cancelations.
> 
> F! is on the last so we'll cross our fingers. I am VERY curious to see how the Grab and Go works too. I have read various things about the viewing areas so we'll see. The food sounds good though and fairly priced.​



That is good to hear.

I meant to say what places are you planning on watching both WoC Winter Dreams and BIHM fireworks? Like in the blue section or yellow section at what area. A front spot in front of SB Winter Castle, IASW Plaza, etc. That is a very smart idea to watch BIHM as early as possible that the fireworks can be cancelled during a windy night. Luckily during my trip last weekend, it wasn't that windy until the day I left which I have read that BIHM was cancelled due to the windy weather. F! and WoC Winter Dreams should be no problem unless it rains like crazy for F!. WoC Winter Dreams will still play during a rainy day or windy day. 

it will be very interesting to hear and read where the different packages and FP viewing areas are located for F!.


----------



## franandaj

So much chit chat going on here its hard to keep up! You're going to have a blast and will have a ton of steam to blow off!

I'm just trying to make it through to leave on our trip to Seattle!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That is good to hear.
> 
> I meant to say what places are you planning on watching both WoC Winter Dreams and BIHM fireworks? Like in the blue section or yellow section at what area. A front spot in front of SB Winter Castle, IASW Plaza, etc. That is a very smart idea to watch BIHM as early as possible that the fireworks can be cancelled during a windy night. Luckily during my trip last weekend, it wasn't that windy until the day I left which I have read that BIHM was cancelled due to the windy weather. F! and WoC Winter Dreams should be no problem unless it rains like crazy for F!. WoC Winter Dreams will still play during a rainy day or windy day.
> 
> it will be very interesting to hear and read where the different packages and FP viewing areas are located for F!.



We are planning to watch the fireworls from the train station which we've never done. We also want to ride BTMM during them another night. Its one of the kids' and Michael's favorite things to do. 
I haven't though about which WoC section, any thoughts? best section and what time should we grab FPs to obtain one for the color section? 

I saw and posted in a thread where the fireworks were cancelled two nights in a row. Sad but safety trumps fireworks.​


franandaj said:


> So much chit chat going on here its hard to keep up! You're going to have a blast and will have a ton of steam to blow off!
> 
> I'm just trying to make it through to leave on our trip to Seattle!




Us chit chat?  

Seattle is right around the corner, are you crazy busy before then? I can't believe Thanksgiving is in a week.  

​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Us chit chat?
> 
> Seattle is right around the corner, are you crazy busy before then? I can't believe Thanksgiving is in a week.
> 
> ​



I just have a lot to do before we go. I'd feel a lot better if Fran would get her act together and pick out clothes and stuff. I'm at DL with Corinna the day before we leave and we have a 7AM flight.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I just have a lot to do before we go. I'd feel a lot better if Fran would get her act together and pick out clothes and stuff. I'm at DL with Corinna the day before we leave and we have a 7AM flight.







Shoot that is a lot!!! You can rest in January.   Guess the flight isn't long enough to really rest is it? So 7 am flight means up at 4 am? What airport? 


*ETA:* The Asian Bistro menu looks good. 


​


----------



## rentayenta

So here's my updated updated itinerary but before that, Vegas might be a go again. The mom I am trying to coordinate with isn't very communicative and I can't tell if its because she really doesn't have info or what so......I'm done initiating contact. As of now I'll plan to take Joshua and if it works out he can go with the dad and son then great. Weather looks cold but clear. But enough of that.....on with the Disneyland trip!!!



*Saturday* Dec 6: leave SLC, drive through to So Cal, stay with friend.  

*Sunday *Dec 7: Beach!  Visit my dad in the morning. Mornings are better for him than evenings. It sounds silly but he never gets fast food and he loves McDonald's so we may grab that on the way. Or Jack in the Box but he prefers the hash browns at McD's. 

*Monday* Dec 8: Beach!  Or maybe Knott's Berry Farm. Knott's is having an amazing promo for law enforcement and fire personnel. The employee plus one get in free and everyone after is $30 each. The kids haven't been to Knott's and I've read great things about it. We'll see.....it'll be a little dependent on the weather but I'm doing a little Knott's research just in case. 

*Tuesday* Dec 9: After we leave my friend's about 9:30, we'll run over to the GCV, check in early for a chance at scoring one of my villa requests, grab lunch at maybe Chen's or Nomad Bistro (both menus are great. My kids LOVED Chen's) and take it over to A&F's, visit, meet the fur babies and grab the air mattress. Leave by 2:00, go grocery shopping, and then head back to the GCV. Okay, I am loving this day. Our friends will arrive about 1:30 so they'll have to wait for us but they can stay busy in DTD until we get there. Dinner at Naples in DTD or Trader Sam's and we'll kick the kids out at 8 pm. I am leaning towards Trader Sam's. 

*Wednesday* Dec 10: DCA Starting the trip in DCA is always a struggle but it would be worse to end the trip there so there ya have it.   
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-10p and DCA 9a-8p with EMH/MM 8a-9a
World of Color! 


*Thursday* Dec 11: Disneyland and DCA This is the day we're spending with Alison. 
Park hours: Disneyland 9a-11p with EMH/MM 8a-9a and DCA 9a-8p
Fireworks!
No P.S. but I think we're planning on Plaza Inn for lunch. 

*Friday* Dec 12: Disneyland and the propsal!!! 
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7-8 am and DCA 8a-11p
Cafe Orleans for dinner 

*Saturday* Dec 13: DCA
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight with EMH/MM 7a-8a and DCA 8a-11p
Grill at GCV for dinner

*Sunday* Dec 14: Disneyland
Park hours: Disneyland 8a-midnight and DCA 8a-11p. No EMH/MM. 
Fantasmic!
F! dining package from Aladdin's Oasis for a late lunch

Of course the planned WoC, fireworks, and F! are providing there is no rain/wind in So Cal and no cancelations. 

*Monday* Dec 15: drive home, straight through, Utah bound. 


​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> I haven't though about which WoC section, any thoughts? best section and what time should we grab FPs to obtain one for the color section?
> 
> I saw and posted in a thread where the fireworks were cancelled two nights in a row. Sad but safety trumps fireworks.​



Depends on where you want to see WoC Winter Dreams from. If you want the blue section, I would get it the first couple of hours when DCA is open since you will be able to get that color. If you want yellow, I would wait until a few hours later. As for the color, I would recommend the blue section. When I look at the viewing chart, there are a few spots with good views. Remember to try to get a railing spot when watching WoC Winter Dreams or it will be tough to see the show with heads in the way. As for the spot, the good spot will be close to the front of the viewing area towards the pier. You can try out the green fire hydrant spot in the blue section which can be one of the least waiting time areas and still be able to see the show in a nice spot. I have done that spot a lot of times including this past weekend trip in which we were able to see WoC Winter Dreams. Some people like the bridge spot when going towards Paradise Pier. I could go on and on what spots are nice. This is through my experience when watching WoC. I would go to the WoC Superthread which will tell you all the information. 

Just as you said the reason the DLR cancels the fireworks is due to safety where WDW will still run their fireworks on windy days.


----------



## MEK

Proposal?  Hmmmm - seems I missed something!  

Nice plans.  I love how you are starting the trip off at the beach.  Sounds lovely.

And that is quite the deal for Knotts Berry Farm.  Very cool.  Research away.  

Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful trip.  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Depends on where you want to see WoC Winter Dreams from. If you want the blue section, I would get it the first couple of hours when DCA is open since you will be able to get that color. If you want yellow, I would wait until a few hours later. As for the color, I would recommend the blue section. When I look at the viewing chart, there are a few spots with good views. Remember to try to get a railing spot when watching WoC Winter Dreams or it will be tough to see the show with heads in the way. As for the spot, the good spot will be close to the front of the viewing area towards the pier. You can try out the green fire hydrant spot in the blue section which can be one of the least waiting time areas and still be able to see the show in a nice spot. I have done that spot a lot of times including this past weekend trip in which we were able to see WoC Winter Dreams. Some people like the bridge spot when going towards Paradise Pier. I could go on and on what spots are nice. This is through my experience when watching WoC. I would go to the WoC Superthread which will tell you all the information.
> 
> Just as you said the reason the DLR cancels the fireworks is due to safety where WDW will still run their fireworks on windy days.





WDW just had that fire at the Mine Train ride due to fireworks too. Better safe than have something like that again. I think people forget that Anaheim is a residential area unlike WDW. 

Thank you for the WoC tips!  The last few times we've watched it from the villa. We couldn;t see the projections well but the music, water, and lights were wonderful. I'd like a full view though this trip. 

I'll check out the superthread.​



MEK said:


> Proposal?  Hmmmm - seems I missed something!
> 
> Nice plans.  I love how you are starting the trip off at the beach.  Sounds lovely.
> 
> And that is quite the deal for Knotts Berry Farm.  Very cool.  Research away.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful trip.  Can't wait to hear all about it!




 Our friends who will be joining us for the Disney portion of this trip have a daughter who will be getting engaged. The boyfriend couldn't come on the whole trip due to school and finals so he's flying out to surprise her and propose at Disneyland!!!!  Michael has a few diamonds on the way too so it's fun to be involved in that part too. They're such cute kids. 

Michael wants Knott's but I'd love another beach day to be honest. I hate to spend the $$ for a half day but we'll see. It'll be weather dependent as well. If it's in the 60's, we'd only spend a little time at the beach but I have to stick my toes in the Pacific. 


​


----------



## rentayenta

* Two weeks from today!!!!!  ​*




Words cannot explain how tired I am from this week. I'm looking forward to doing very little this weekend. It's set to rain/snow all day which is actually welcome as its fits in with my plan to be lazy. I generally work 32 hours a week so I can feel it. Not complaining as the OT will be great. 


Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Photo for today is a drawing of the gingerbread house currently being constructed in the lobby of the GcH! I cannot wait to see this. 








​


----------



## franandaj

Jenny, 
Dont worry about Chinese food for the day you visit. I'll put something together. Fran and I are currently arguing over what it is that I'll cook, and what can be considered cooking.

We'll figure it out over the next week or so. You folks just bring your appetite.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Jenny,
> Dont worry about Chinese food for the day you visit. I'll put something together. Fran and I are currently arguing over what it is that I'll cook, and what can be considered cooking.
> 
> We'll figure it out over the next week or so. You folks just bring your appetite.






You're so cute but don't argue  we're easy! So looking forward to seeing you both. 


Two weeks!!!   ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You're so cute but don't argue  we're easy! So looking forward to seeing you both.
> 
> 
> Two weeks!!!   ​



Fran said it was discussing, not arguing!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Fran said it was discussing, not arguing!







  Whats the *discussion* about? What to cook?​


----------



## Pinkocto

2 weeks!!!!!! ​

Sorry Vegas keeps shifting around  

Will you have to work over the holidays when you come back? I'm so sorry about work


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Chloe is in on it too and it surprises me _but_ the more I think about it, the more I realize not hopping does lend itself to a more relaxing vacation. With two full days in DCA, we'll finally get to see Aladdin again. Its been years.​




I loved Aladdin, and also Mickey and the Magical Map in DL. 




rentayenta said:


> You need to get out of that situation my friend. You are far too wonderful of a person to have to deal with that on a daily basis. ​



Thank you wonderful lady   I'm just taking it day to day, some are worse than others of course. 




rentayenta said:


> I bet your clothes are looser. That's a great barometer. But I am a numbers gal too.​



Oh yes, the clothes are much looser. I'm down two sizes in pants. But I want to know the number!!! 




rentayenta said:


> Thank you.  They keep trying to low staff me to and I won't take the bait. I know everyone has an agenda and mine is to not end up my own patient. ​




That would not be good!


----------



## jedijill

Two weeks?!?!?!?!?  It will go by in a snap!   Sorry Vegas isn't working out the way you want.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Whats the *discussion* about? What to cook?​



OK, I'll let you know and maybe you can help the decision.  I wanted to make something that was low maintenance so that I could enjoy my time with you and your family.  I said that I didn't want to be stuck at the grill, so I would make some other kind of meat that could be served family style, a salad and this other thing that I think it kind of unique.

It's called John Wayne's Cheese Casserole.  It's very unique, and it's a little bit like a Cheese Souffle with mild green chilies inside. It's made in a flat glass pan, and then halfway through cooking you put slices of tomato on top.  She introduced me to the recipe, and I think it's a wonderful, unctuous, delicious dish.  I have been known to be satisfied with it as a dinner.  However, when I said that I wanted to make it she asked if your family was vegetarian.

She said something about that when she eats too much John Wayne Casserole it makes her sad.  I didn't understand this, and figured if she had enough meat that would be OK, anyways, its the John Wayne Casserole that's in question.  I might have to go back to the drawing board on this one, but that's where it was in the "discussion" yesterday.

Google it, the recipe is all over the internet.  I love it!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I loved Aladdin, and also Mickey and the Magical Map in DL.
> 
> Thank you wonderful lady   I'm just taking it day to day, some are worse than others of course.
> 
> Oh yes, the clothes are much looser. I'm down two sizes in pants. But I want to know the number!!!
> 
> That would not be good!






Looser clothes are the BEST feeling.  So proud of you. 

I forgot about Mickey and the Magical Map. I'll add that to our list.  Without hopping, we'll have plenty of time to see it I'm sure.​


jedijill said:


> Two weeks?!?!?!?!?  It will go by in a snap!   Sorry Vegas isn't working out the way you want.
> 
> Jill in CO





 Thanks girl. Yeah, I am not elated but it is what it is. It's the travel part thats got me down, not the soccer.​


franandaj said:


> OK, I'll let you know and maybe you can help the decision.  I wanted to make something that was low maintenance so that I could enjoy my time with you and your family.  I said that I didn't want to be stuck at the grill, so I would make some other kind of meat that could be served family style, a salad and this other thing that I think it kind of unique.
> 
> It's called John Wayne's Cheese Casserole.  It's very unique, and it's a little bit like a Cheese Souffle with mild green chilies inside. It's made in a flat glass pan, and then halfway through cooking you put slices of tomato on top.  She introduced me to the recipe, and I think it's a wonderful, unctuous, delicious dish.  I have been known to be satisfied with it as a dinner.  However, when I said that I wanted to make it she asked if your family was vegetarian.
> 
> She said something about that when she eats too much John Wayne Casserole it makes her sad.  I didn't understand this, and figured if she had enough meat that would be OK, anyways, its the John Wayne Casserole that's in question.  I might have to go back to the drawing board on this one, but that's where it was in the "discussion" yesterday.
> 
> Google it, the recipe is all over the internet.  I love it!




You are too cute. We would be fine with a bucket of KFC.  Really, we just want to visit with you. Do whatever is the least stressful. The casserole sounds good but why does it make Fran sad?  I definitely don't want to be sad.  



So now that Vegas is on the table, here is my week:

Mon- Wed: 10 hours minimum each day at work 
Thursday: dinner early then off to Vegas.
Sunday: drive home from Vegas
Mon-Fri: 10 hours minmum each day at work  Plus some certifications and stuff I have to have completed by Dec 1. 
Sat: leave for So Cal



Not sure when I am going to pack and plan and do laundry and clean........

I *really really really* need an attitude adjustment.  






​


----------



## franandaj

That thing about the JWC making her sad totally threw me.  I said I wanted to put little smokies in a crock pot with peppers and onions in BBQ sauce, the JWC and a Caesar salad. Then I could make cream cheese brownies. She said, "That's not cooking!"  I was astounded. I though it sounded pretty good, maybe not a lot of carbs, but plenty of protein and there were veggies included.  Plus it was easy and I wouldn't spend a lot of time in the kitchen when you guys were over so we'd have lots of time to visit.  I'll tell her well just get a bucket of KFC and I bet she'd like that better!


I can't believe your schedule before you go. Thats crazy!  Does your crew know how to take care of themselves? Can they pack their own suitcases? Can they feed themselves? Thats my biggest time killer/worry factor. Fran needs me for almost everything.  She can wipe her own a$$, but I worry when I go away for the day like tomorrow when I'll be gone at the park for almost 10 hours.  She has bread and peanut butter, I'll make sure there is ham in the fridge and I bought a loaf of bread yesterday so at least she wont starve.

Anyways  to you to make it through until you leave. At least it will go fast with 10 hour days. I hope you get to sleep during the drive to So Cal. I think you'll need it!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> That thing about the JWC making her sad totally threw me.  I said I wanted to put little smokies in a crock pot with peppers and onions in BBQ sauce, the JWC and a Caesar salad. Then I could make cream cheese brownies. She said, "That's not cooking!"  I was astounded. I though it sounded pretty good, maybe not a lot of carbs, but plenty of protein and there were veggies included.  Plus it was easy and I wouldn't spend a lot of time in the kitchen when you guys were over so we'd have lots of time to visit.  I'll tell her well just get a bucket of KFC and I bet she'd like that better!





Does she like KFC?  Doesn't everybody like KFC? We love our protein too so whatever you want to do is great with us! We do like Caesar salad. But honestly whatever is easiest, promise. And doesn't make Fran sad. ​




> I can't believe your schedule before you go. Thats crazy!  Does your crew know how to take care of themselves? Can they pack their own suitcases? Can they feed themselves? Thats my biggest time killer/worry factor. Fran needs me for almost everything.  She can wipe her own a$$, but I worry when I go away for the day like tomorrow when I'll be gone at the park for almost 10 hours.  She has bread and peanut butter, I'll make sure there is ham in the fridge and I bought a loaf of bread yesterday so at least she wont starve.





 My kids can wipe their own a$$es too.  You are making me belly laugh and that's exactly what I am in need of today. 

My kids feed themselves when I'm home too.  Remember I don't cook much more than breakfast foods.  I make the best over easy egg anywhere though!  They can pack too and we'll have the laundry in the 2 bedroom so overpacking shouldn't be an issue. It's the being so busy before vacation thats got me. I am trying to change my attitude about Vegas. I do love watching Joshua play and the weather looks good both coming and going which was a huge worry. I hate hate hate driving in the snow. Finances this close to vacation are stressful but we'll be sharing gas and hotel with the mom/son combo so that's a little relief. 

I forgot tomorrow is your park day with Corinna! That's going to be so fun!​


> Anyways  to you to make it through until you leave. At least it will go fast with 10 hour days. I hope you get to sleep during the drive to So Cal. I think you'll need it!




 Thanks lady. Luckily we have two days before Disney to rest up. Our beach days won't be stressful. The kids want to surf. I'll happily lay on the beach. 


​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> So now that Vegas is on the table, here is my week:
> 
> Mon- Wed: 10 hours minimum each day at work
> Thursday: dinner early then off to Vegas.
> Sunday: drive home from Vegas
> Mon-Fri: 10 hours minmum each day at work  Plus some certifications and stuff I have to have completed by Dec 1.
> Sat: leave for So Cal
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure when I am going to pack and plan and do laundry and clean........
> 
> I *really really really* need an attitude adjustment.
> 
> [/CENTER]




Hopefully these next two weeks will fly by. Try not to think about what needs to be done, just get through each day.  You'll get there


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Hopefully these next two weeks will fly by. Try not to think about what needs to be done, just get through each day.  You'll get there




 That's exactly what M said. 


How was your weekend? Are you seeing any of that snow back east? What are your Thanksgiving plans? 


We decided to celebrate Thanksgiving on Wednesday instead of Thursday. I have to work but I'll skate out a little early. M does all of the ccoking anyway.  I do more of the clean up. The kids will be home and Chloe loves to help.​


----------



## rentayenta

I bought our tickets last night!  Stayed with the family's request of no hopping. It saved $195!  I did the math wrong before and though the difference was less than $100. I feel like I made money. 



We leave in 12 days not counting today but counting the day we leave! ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That's exactly what M said. ​




You'll make it   And even though driving alone won't be the best thing at least you'll be away from work.  



rentayenta said:


> How was your weekend? Are you seeing any of that snow back east? What are your Thanksgiving plans?



No snow in our neck of the woods yet.  There's plenty up north though.  

I'm taking it easy on Thanksgiving, mom will be with her boyfriend and his family for the morning, and then we're going to the movies.  Both of my brothers will be with their wive's families, and my dad and stepmom will be with her family.  I'm technically on call as the boss so must be available all day.  



rentayenta said:


> We decided to celebrate Thanksgiving on Wednesday instead of Thursday. I have to work but I'll skate out a little early. M does all of the ccoking anyway.  I do more of the clean up. The kids will be home and Chloe loves to help.



Good plan!  When will you start driving?  Neither of the girls want to go with you?  






rentayenta said:


> I bought our tickets last night!  Stayed with the family's request of no hopping. It saved $195!  I did the math wrong before and though the difference was less than $100. I feel like I made money. ​




That's awesome!!!! 



rentayenta said:


> We leave in 12 days not counting today but counting the day we leave!



​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> You'll make it   And even though driving alone won't be the best thing at least you'll be away from work.





I won't be driving alone now. It'll be me, Joshua, his teammate, and his mom.  But get this: so I get a call yesterday morning at work from another teammates mother asking if I can take her son.  Right?! Anyway long story short, we'll now have three boys with us but Joshua loves most of his teammates so this'll be really fun for them. Anything for the children.  The good news is that we upgraded to a larger room now because our old room couldn't have slept 5 so now we have a two bedroom condo with 2 bathrooms. There was no way I could share a bathroom with 3 teenage boys.   It won't cost anymore because now the third boy's mom is paying the difference.  I am looking forward to getting to know the mom I'm traveling with better. She seems very nice, amiable. And it'll be in the 70's not 30's!  I've decided to look on the bright side.​








> No snow in our neck of the woods yet.  There's plenty up north though.




Good! Keep it at bay as long as possible. Does Connor like the snow?​




> I'm taking it easy on Thanksgiving, mom will be with her boyfriend and his family for the morning, and then we're going to the movies.  Both of my brothers will be with their wive's families, and my dad and stepmom will be with her family.  I'm technically on call as the boss so must be available all day.






What movie??? I love Thanksgiving Day movies. :cloud: I hope you get on call pay. I hope you don't have to go in though understand healthcare doesn't take holidays.​




> Good plan!  When will you start driving?  Neither of the girls want to go with you?




Heavens no.  We have been to vegas so many times for soccer. Gabby works all weekend including Thanksgiving. Chloe is looking forward to less people in the house.  Michael works Saturday/Sunday so the only night they'll be alone is Saturday. They are easily old enough to navigate that. I had a little chat with Gabby, Chloe, Gabby's friend, and boyfriend last night about the rules Saturday night. I didn't quite got he fear of G-d route but lets just say my expectations are clear. ​







> That's awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​






I really cannot come soon enough. I worked 11 hours yesterday. With psych folks. Holy moly. I kid you not, and can't say more, but some of these folks are so so so ill. Like so ill. Yes, I know that's why they are inpatient but as the years go on, we see more chronically mentally ill. Gone are the milieus of bummed out housewives. Its pretty intense. Community resources have been cut so the amount of people discharging to homeless shelters is staggering....and young people too who seemed moderately unfazed about being homeless. Its such a different mindset. And drugs. Poison. Bleh. However, it does put life into perspective even when I drag butt home, exhausted, my family is wonderful and warm. 

I think I am rambling from exhaustion.  ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I won't be driving alone now. It'll be me, Joshua, his teammate, and his mom.  But get this: so I get a call yesterday morning at work from another teammates mother asking if I can take her son.  Right?! Anyway long story short, we'll now have three boys with us but Joshua loves most of his teammates so this'll be really fun for them. Anything for the children.  The good news is that we upgraded to a larger room now because our old room couldn't have slept 5 so now we have a two bedroom condo with 2 bathrooms. There was no way I could share a bathroom with 3 teenage boys.   It won't cost anymore because now the third boy's mom is paying the difference.  I am looking forward to getting to know the mom I'm traveling with better. She seems very nice, amiable. And it'll be in the 70's not 30's!  I've decided to look on the bright side.​




You guys will have fun!  I'm glad you won't be driving alone.  And very good you'll now have two bathrooms!!! And 70's sounds heavenly 






rentayenta said:


> Good! Keep it at bay as long as possible. Does Connor like the snow?​



He does like the snow. And the sun. And the rain. He's a mess!    He'll lounge outside in the sun until he's hot to the touch in the summer, and then he'll sit outside in the cold cold winter, even better if there's snow.  He likes to shovel it with his nose.  And then he'll stand out in the rain until he's drenched.... 





rentayenta said:


> What movie??? I love Thanksgiving Day movies. :cloud: I hope you get on call pay. I hope you don't have to go in though understand healthcare doesn't take holidays.​



I shouldn't have to go in unless several people call out. But I'm in charge so have to take all the calls.  This is one reason I didn't want this position, I'm the boss when my boss is on vacation.  And of course she wanted to be off this week.  

Not sure what movie we'll see.  Probably Mockingjay or Interstellar.  




rentayenta said:


> Heavens no.  We have been to vegas so many times for soccer. Gabby works all weekend including Thanksgiving. Chloe is looking forward to less people in the house.  Michael works Saturday/Sunday so the only night they'll be alone is Saturday. They are easily old enough to navigate that. I had a little chat with Gabby, Chloe, Gabby's friend, and boyfriend last night about the rules Saturday night. I didn't quite got he fear of G-d route but lets just say my expectations are clear. ​



That's too bad Gabby has to work Thanksgiving. Is she back at Starbucks? 

I can just imagine how that conversation about the rules went last night.  They better behave!  




rentayenta said:


> I really cannot come soon enough. I worked 11 hours yesterday. With psych folks. Holy moly. I kid you not, and can't say more, but some of these folks are so so so ill. Like so ill. Yes, I know that's why they are inpatient but as the years go on, we see more chronically mentally ill. Gone are the milieus of bummed out housewives. Its pretty intense. Community resources have been cut so the amount of people discharging to homeless shelters is staggering....and young people too who seemed moderately unfazed about being homeless. Its such a different mindset. And drugs. Poison. Bleh. However, it does put life into perspective even when I drag butt home, exhausted, my family is wonderful and warm.
> 
> I think I am rambling from exhaustion.  ​



At one time I was very interested in the psych field.  That was until learning that the cannibals from a couple years ago were in a facility near us.  I know that's a rare thing to come across  but I couldn't treat those people objectively.  I can't imagine the mental strain you face daily taking care of such ill patients.  That is very sad about sending them to homeless shelters.  

Be gentle with yourself my friend


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I won't be driving alone now. It'll be me, Joshua, his teammate, and his mom.  But get this: so I get a call yesterday morning at work from another teammates mother asking if I can take her son.  Right?! Anyway long story short, we'll now have three boys with us but Joshua loves most of his teammates so this'll be really fun for them. Anything for the children.  The good news is that we upgraded to a larger room now because our old room couldn't have slept 5 so now we have a two bedroom condo with 2 bathrooms. There was no way I could share a bathroom with 3 teenage boys.   It won't cost anymore because now the third boy's mom is paying the difference.  I am looking forward to getting to know the mom I'm traveling with better. She seems very nice, amiable. And it'll be in the 70's not 30's!  I've decided to look on the bright side.​



I am glad you are  half full gal as honestly that would not be my take on the situation at all.  You've gone from someone else taking your child to hauling 3 other people and doing all the driving.  It IS better to not do it alone for sure but the whole situation kind of chaps my hide on your behalf.  It's not that you can't do it but oh you need a break and that time, and not spent in the car.

There are times when I hate soccer.  Like that.  On what should be a family weekend.



rentayenta said:


> Heavens no.  We have been to vegas so many times for soccer. Gabby works all weekend including Thanksgiving. Chloe is looking forward to less people in the house.  Michael works Saturday/Sunday so the only night they'll be alone is Saturday. They are easily old enough to navigate that. I had a little chat with Gabby, Chloe, Gabby's friend, and boyfriend last night about the rules Saturday night. I didn't quite got he fear of G-d route but lets just say my expectations are clear. ​



You are brave   I've not let the boys be alone over night yet.  



rentayenta said:


> I really cannot come soon enough. I worked 11 hours yesterday. With psych folks. Holy moly. I kid you not, and can't say more, but some of these folks are so so so ill. Like so ill. Yes, I know that's why they are inpatient but as the years go on, we see more chronically mentally ill. Gone are the milieus of bummed out housewives. Its pretty intense. Community resources have been cut so the amount of people discharging to homeless shelters is staggering....and young people too who seemed moderately unfazed about being homeless. Its such a different mindset. And drugs. Poison. Bleh. However, it does put life into perspective even when I drag butt home, exhausted, my family is wonderful and warm.
> 
> I think I am rambling from exhaustion.  ​



I can't even imagine.  I've been exposed to it a bit through my bio mom (long long saga) but sadly am well versed in the level it takes to actually be committed...and stay there, versus let out on the streets.  To work with that daily, I can't comprehend how the life isn't sucked out of you.  You have a deep well of goodness that can survive that.  They are blessed to have you.


----------



## jedijill

Goodness gracious...your plans are really changing!  You are a very kind and generous person to give up your family weekend.  Glad the weather is going to be good and you were able to get a bigger condo.

I saw a sign at my Starbucks that they are opening at 3am for Black Friday...that's insane!  I hope that Gabby doesn't have to work that early.

Hang in there at work.  I can't even imagine how you make it through...I'm so glad you have your trip to look forward to!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> You guys will have fun!  I'm glad you won't be driving alone.  And very good you'll now have two bathrooms!!! And 70's sounds heavenly




Oh yeah, 2 bathroom is a MUST! That's why the new kid's mom is having to pitch it. ​







> He does like the snow. And the sun. And the rain. He's a mess!    He'll lounge outside in the sun until he's hot to the touch in the summer, and then he'll sit outside in the cold cold winter, even better if there's snow.  He likes to shovel it with his nose.  And then he'll stand out in the rain until he's drenched....




 I love big messy dogs.  Guinness does that same thing. he lays right in it and basks in the sun.​






> I shouldn't have to go in unless several people call out. But I'm in charge so have to take all the calls.  This is one reason I didn't want this position, I'm the boss when my boss is on vacation.  And of course she wanted to be off this week.




Bleh. I hope no one calls in sick. Sending lots of pixiedust for that!  Yeah, being just under the boss stinks.​ 



> Not sure what movie we'll see.  Probably Mockingjay or Interstellar.




I've heard mixed reviews on Interstellar and great reviews on Mockingjay.  I still want to see Big Hero 6; have you seen it?​





> That's too bad Gabby has to work Thanksgiving. Is she back at Starbucks?





She's actually excited! She wants the *hella tips*.  Tips on holidays are pretty good. they are only doing 4-6 hour shifts that weekend so she works all 4 days. She doesn't care though because of our vacation. They granted her time off no questions asked. ​



> I can just imagine how that conversation about the rules went last night.  They better behave!




Agreed. I might have used the phrases: gut you like a fish, narc to your folks, and post it on FB. ​





> At one time I was very interested in the psych field.  That was until learning that the cannibals from a couple years ago were in a facility near us.  I know that's a rare thing to come across  but I couldn't treat those people objectively.  I can't imagine the mental strain you face daily taking care of such ill patients.  That is very sad about sending them to homeless shelters.
> 
> Be gentle with yourself my friend





Cannibals!!!!  I haven't seen that but have seen polygamists, child molesters, abusers, etc....It takes all kinds to fill the pysch unit. My favorites are the undermedicated schizophrenics. I know, I'm weird.​


eandesmom said:


> I am glad you are  half full gal as honestly that would not be my take on the situation at all.  You've gone from someone else taking your child to hauling 3 other people and doing all the driving.  It IS better to not do it alone for sure but the whole situation kind of chaps my hide on your behalf.  It's not that you can't do it but oh you need a break and that time, and not spent in the car.





Oh don't misunderstand, I am ALL kinds of not happy but what can I do?  The kid needs a ride, we have room, and she'll pitch in. He's a good kid and Joshua likes him. I don't know that we'd miss him on the field but that's not my call. Thank you for having my back.  ​




> There are times when I hate soccer.  Like that.  On what should be a family weekend.




I hate soccer 60% of the time. I won't say too much in case anyone local sees this but we've got a parent that's painfully passive aggressive in a position that demands replies etc...​




> You are brave   I've not let the boys be alone over night yet.




The girls are almost 18 and almost 16. I have no issues with it at all. They stayed alone when Gabby was 16. They are truly responsible and get along really well. They've earned the trust and freedom. My neighbor and good friend will keep an eye on the house but really, it's only overnight.​




> I can't even imagine.  I've been exposed to it a bit through my bio mom (long long saga) but sadly am well versed in the level it takes to actually be committed...and stay there, versus let out on the streets.  To work with that daily, I can't comprehend how the life isn't sucked out of you.  You have a deep well of goodness that can survive that.  They are blessed to have you.






Awww thannks friend.  I like to help epople who _want_ help and have to remind myself that part of being unable to help yourself is the mental illness talking sometimes. I'm am constanly stretching and reminding. We have an amazing staff that we vent/discuss/plan/etc with daily.​




jedijill said:


> Goodness gracious...your plans are really changing!  You are a very kind and generous person to give up your family weekend.  Glad the weather is going to be good and you were able to get a bigger condo.
> 
> I saw a sign at my Starbucks that they are opening at 3am for Black Friday...that's insane!  I hope that Gabby doesn't have to work that early.
> 
> Hang in there at work.  I can't even imagine how you make it through...I'm so glad you have your trip to look forward to!
> 
> Jill in CO





Gabby works in the late afternoon all weekend so that's good. It'll be a MADHOUSE. She's already at the busiest Northern Utah Starbucks location.  

I am hanging in there. I am almost done for today but when you start at 6 am, it should be time to go home. I am leaving by noon tomorrow as we're doing Thanksgiving.  Vegas is lloking better and better compared to another hour overworked here. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Oh yeah, 2 bathroom is a MUST! That's why the new kid's mom is having to pitch it. ​



That is good!  I think the boys will have fun  






rentayenta said:


> I love big messy dogs.  Guinness does that same thing. he lays right in it and basks in the sun.​



It is pouring rain here today and Conner was outside for an hour.  I had gone back to sleep or would have gotten him in much sooner.  He was as happy as a clam! 





rentayenta said:


> Bleh. I hope no one calls in sick. Sending lots of pixiedust for that!  Yeah, being just under the boss stinks.​


 
They better not call out!  I think for a holiday they have to have a doctor's note so I think I'm safe.  




rentayenta said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on Interstellar and great reviews on Mockingjay.  I still want to see Big Hero 6; have you seen it?​



Big Hero 6 was fabulous!!! It's up there with my favorites.  





rentayenta said:


> She's actually excited! She wants the *hella tips*.  Tips on holidays are pretty good. they are only doing 4-6 hour shifts that weekend so she works all 4 days. She doesn't care though because of our vacation. They granted her time off no questions asked. ​



That's great that she doesn't mind working. Hopefully those tips come through!




rentayenta said:


> Agreed. I might have used the phrases: gut you like a fish, narc to your folks, and post it on FB. ​




HA!!!!  






rentayenta said:


> Cannibals!!!!  I haven't seen that but have seen polygamists, child molesters, abusers, etc....It takes all kinds to fill the pysch unit. My favorites are the undermedicated schizophrenics. I know, I'm weird.​



A couple of years ago there were several cases of cannibals, people using bath salts.  It was so gross.  Just the thought makes me sick.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on Interstellar and great reviews on Mockingjay.  I still want to see Big Hero 6; have you seen it?​



We really liked Interstellar.  Yeah, there is a plot hole but other than that we liked it a ton.



rentayenta said:


> Oh don't misunderstand, I am ALL kinds of not happy but what can I do?  The kid needs a ride, we have room, and she'll pitch in. He's a good kid and Joshua likes him. I don't know that we'd miss him on the field but that's not my call. Thank you for having my back.  ​



Pitch in?  Should be a 3 way $ split for the 3 boys if you ask me, I hope it's not less than that.  Can the other mom riding with you help take turns driving?  




rentayenta said:


> I hate soccer 60% of the time. I won't say too much in case anyone local sees this but we've got a parent that's painfully passive aggressive in a position that demands replies etc...​



UGH.  Those are the parts I hate 100% of the time.  I don't miss it.  AT ALL.

The games, yes, I miss the games a little and watching K play but the rest of it?  Nope.




rentayenta said:


> The girls are almost 18 and almost 16. I have no issues with it at all. They stayed alone when Gabby was 16. They are truly responsible and get along really well. They've earned the trust and freedom. My neighbor and good friend will keep an eye on the house but really, it's only overnight.​



I'm not there.  I worry Evan would be too easily talked into having people over. I would totally trust him to babysit someone else's kids overnight....but can't say I know 100% for sure he'd be as responsible at home with his brother. I don't worry about booze or things like that, but you never really know once other kids get into the mix.  I know what Jeff did at that age when left alone.  I'll leave it at that!




rentayenta said:


> Awww thannks friend.  I like to help epople who _want_ help and have to remind myself that part of being unable to help yourself is the mental illness talking sometimes. I'm am constanly stretching and reminding. We have an amazing staff that we vent/discuss/plan/etc with daily.​



Sometimes it is.  Sometimes though it's making a conscious choice to stay ill as you don't like the reality you see when you are actually clear headed, so you choose to go back to the illness.  In it's own way, it's a drug.

Yeah, I have baggage.  LOL!


----------



## franandaj

I can't comment on anything of these subjects. Not a soccer mom. The last movie we saw in a theater was Mary Poppins at Disney Studios for the 50th Anniversary. And Gone with the wind for its 75th. I don't remember the last modern movie we saw.

So I'll just say  Not long now. You just need to make it through Vegas.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> That is good!  I think the boys will have fun




They are going to have a blast! In all honessty, I am warming up to the idea. ​







> It is pouring rain here today and Conner was outside for an hour.  I had gone back to sleep or would have gotten him in much sooner.  He was as happy as a clam!




Do you like the wet dog smell? I do!   Michael thinks I am bonkers. We already all know that. ​






> They better not call out!  I think for a holiday they have to have a doctor's note so I think I'm safe.




Here's hoping! ​





> Big Hero 6 was fabulous!!! It's up there with my favorites.




I am thinking we'll take the boys this weekend in Vegas. Who goees to the movies in Vegas? Soccer moms! ​






> That's great that she doesn't mind working. Hopefully those tips come through!




Shes a little mercinary at heart. Not in a bad way but she understands that everyone needs to pitch in so she wants to make the money while doing so.​







> A couple of years ago there were several cases of cannibals, people using bath salts.  It was so gross.  Just the thought makes me sick.





We see our share pf bath salt abusers but mosty totally psychotic and no eating other people.  Its s uch a gross drug.​




eandesmom said:


> We really liked Interstellar.  Yeah, there is a plot hole but other than that we liked it a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch in?  Should be a 3 way $ split for the 3 boys if you ask me, I hope it's not less than that.  Can the other mom riding with you help take turns driving?





Oh for sure it's a 3 way split. We had to upgrade the room so she's paying a full night of it. She said she'll send gas money and I told her to give him plenty of spending money too. She said, if he needs more let me know what I owe you. I stopped her right there and said I don't do that so if he doesn't have money, it won't get done. She was sort of taken back. I explained to her that as an adult I won't ask for money and she simply needs to send him with enough for movies etc.... I'm a little strong for these parts. ​





> UGH.  Those are the parts I hate 100% of the time.  I don't miss it.  AT ALL.
> 
> The games, yes, I miss the games a little and watching K play but the rest of it?  Nope.




Exactly! If I could just watch the games, it would be great but entertaining them etc is a PITA. Especially in Vegas. The other boys haven't seen the Strip and have been to Vegas many times. Too risque. ​





> I'm not there.  I worry Evan would be too easily talked into having people over. I would totally trust him to babysit someone else's kids overnight....but can't say I know 100% for sure he'd be as responsible at home with his brother. I don't worry about booze or things like that, but you never really know once other kids get into the mix.  I know what Jeff did at that age when left alone.  I'll leave it at that!




I know what I did at the age. I threw HUGE parties.  But I had zero parental guidance. Like none. Its very different in my home. I am blessed.​





> Sometimes it is.  Sometimes though it's making a conscious choice to stay ill as you don't like the reality you see when you are actually clear headed, so you choose to go back to the illness.  In it's own way, it's a drug.
> 
> Yeah, I have baggage.  LOL!




 Totally. Its a dangerous combo. The ones that choose to stay ill are the ones I struggle with; the personality disorders and what it does to their kids.​




franandaj said:


> I can't comment on anything of these subjects. Not a soccer mom. The last movie we saw in a theater was Mary Poppins at Disney Studios for the 50th Anniversary. And Gone with the wind for its 75th. I don't remember the last modern movie we saw.
> 
> So I'll just say  Not long now. You just need to make it through Vegas.





How was your day with Corrina? I saw a pic she posted. Give us deets. 

 Home stretch baby. Thanksgiving dinner today, Chloe baked the most fabulous pies and M is home cooking now. I am finishing up a few loose ends at work right now and then I am heading out. Need to clean and make my grandmothers cranberry salad. Its the only thing I make during the holidays.  


Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!! ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We see our share pf bath salt abusers but mosty totally psychotic and no eating other people.  Its s uch a gross drug.​



OK. Explain this to me. What the check do people do with bath salts? I put them in my bathtub. They relax my muscles. What else is there to do with them and what sort of a high do they give you?


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> OK. Explain this to me. What the check do people do with bath salts? I put them in my bathtub. They relax my muscles. What else is there to do with them and what sort of a high do they give you?



Bath salts the drug isn't really bath salts but are disguised like real bath salts for sale.  I think people smoke them and they turn you into zombie cannibals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_salts_(drug)

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> They are going to have a blast! In all honessty, I am warming up to the idea. ​




I'm glad to hear this  






rentayenta said:


> Do you like the wet dog smell? I do!   Michael thinks I am bonkers. We already all know that. ​



Wet dog does not bother me but I don't know if I like it  I do like baked in the sun smell  






rentayenta said:


> I am thinking we'll take the boys this weekend in Vegas. Who goees to the movies in Vegas? Soccer moms! ​



It was such a great movie.  They keep coming up with fabulous stories and the graphics are amazing.  





rentayenta said:


> Shes a little mercinary at heart. Not in a bad way but she understands that everyone needs to pitch in so she wants to make the money while doing so.​



You've raised some really great kids!  






rentayenta said:


> Oh for sure it's a 3 way split. We had to upgrade the room so she's paying a full night of it. She said she'll send gas money and I told her to give him plenty of spending money too. She said, if he needs more let me know what I owe you. I stopped her right there and said I don't do that so if he doesn't have money, it won't get done. She was sort of taken back. I explained to her that as an adult I won't ask for money and she simply needs to send him with enough for movies etc.... I'm a little strong for these parts. ​



She wants you to take care of her kid, she needs to at least send him enough money for just in case... 




rentayenta said:


> Home stretch baby. Thanksgiving dinner today, Chloe baked the most fabulous pies and M is home cooking now. I am finishing up a few loose ends at work right now and then I am heading out. Need to clean and make my grandmothers cranberry salad. Its the only thing I make during the holidays.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!! [/CENTER]



Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jedijill

Enjoy your Thanksgiving meal tonight and have a safe trip to Vegas.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> OK. Explain this to me. What the check do people do with bath salts? I put them in my bathtub. They relax my muscles. What else is there to do with them and what sort of a high do they give you?





Bth salts are an ugly synthetic drug that just happen to share a name with the wonderful product you use. It's one of the scariest drugs I've seen. We have treated many pts who've ingested them. I can't explain the level of psychosis. It's frightening.​



jedijill said:


> Bath salts the drug isn't really bath salts but are disguised like real bath salts for sale.  I think people smoke them and they turn you into zombie cannibals.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_salts_(drug)
> 
> Jill in CO




And they don't remember the psychotic episode _if_ they clear. We saw one who will forever be brain damaged.​




Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad to hear this
> 
> 
> Wet dog does not bother me but I don't know if I like it  I do like baked in the sun smell
> 
> 
> It was such a great movie.  They keep coming up with fabulous stories and the graphics are amazing.
> 
> You've raised some really great kids!
> 
> She wants you to take care of her kid, she needs to at least send him enough money for just in case...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!





I have to share because you know Joshua so well.....I am *so* glad I am going to Vegas now. He is struggling with my extra hours at work. I usually work 32-38 and keep things pretty manageable; soccer tactics, lunch accounts, etc...Well this week the poor kid was privy to my overwhelmednses three times.  I forgot to call and wake him one day, I failed to mention when his practice got changed it went from indoor to outdoor so he wasn't dressed properly, and my final mother failure for the week was forgetting to put lunch money in his account, him calling me when I was in w/ a pt so I couldn't answer, and his balance being in the red. I admit all these epic mom blunders only to say that he and I need this time. Sure he'll be with his buddies but he needs his mom right now. I need to be there for him too. I guess everything happens for a reason. If I were sending him off today I would be crushed. 


Baked sun smell is good too. I also like frito paw smell. It's like grass, dirt, and Friots. Lol! Sick! 


Happy Thanksgiving. Hope you don't get called in. Did you decide which movie you're seeing? 

I agree about the money. We're leaving at 11:30 so we'll see. I need to run to the store. My doc's office called yesterday and all my blood work came back normal but my Vitamin D so need to start taking 400 units a day. Need to Google what Vit D effects.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!





jedijill said:


> Enjoy your Thanksgiving meal tonight and have a safe trip to Vegas.
> 
> Jill in CO




Thanks ladies! I was in a turkey coma last night so I am up early finishing some laundry and packing.  I use to never be this sort of traveler. 


Enjoy your day. 











A little trip decision. I realized by the cost of our tickets, we're halfway to APs. The question is will we be back and the answer is YES! Gabby moves next summer so she'll need one for sure. We'll be out in July for One Direction is San Diego so we'll need a day then. Plus pre cruise. I just need to check the black out dates. We would only get the Deluxe, not Premium. I'd love the PAP but can't stomach/afford the price. We're exactly halfway to the Deluxe with our DVC discount which is $20 per pass. We don't have any plans to go back to WDW in 2015 either so we won't be needing media there. They could be an early Christmas gift. Can't so the vouchers as we'll be upgrading. Decision, decisions.....



I'm still full from yesterday! Dinner was amazing. My inlaws came as well as some friends. Gabby's fella was here and the more I'm around him, the more I really like him. He's so sweet to Chloe and Joshua too. 

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Here's to AP!

Chloe's BF sounds great.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I have to share because you know Joshua so well.....I am *so* glad I am going to Vegas now. He is struggling with my extra hours at work. I usually work 32-38 and keep things pretty manageable; soccer tactics, lunch accounts, etc...Well this week the poor kid was privy to my overwhelmednses three times.  I forgot to call and wake him one day, I failed to mention when his practice got changed it went from indoor to outdoor so he wasn't dressed properly, and my final mother failure for the week was forgetting to put lunch money in his account, him calling me when I was in w/ a pt so I couldn't answer, and his balance being in the red. I admit all these epic mom blunders only to say that he and I need this time. Sure he'll be with his buddies but he needs his mom right now. I need to be there for him too. I guess everything happens for a reason. If I were sending him off today I would be crushed.



  Oh my friend   I'm glad you'll have this time with him and to regroup.  






rentayenta said:


> Baked sun smell is good too. I also like frito paw smell. It's like grass, dirt, and Friots. Lol! Sick!



I don't think I've smelled that smell before  



rentayenta said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. Hope you don't get called in. Did you decide which movie you're seeing?



We deterred from the plan and saw Penguins.  With all the stress from work I wasn't in the mood for an intense movie.  And thankfully I received no calls from work.  




rentayenta said:


> I agree about the money. We're leaving at 11:30 so we'll see. I need to run to the store. My doc's office called yesterday and all my blood work came back normal but my Vitamin D so need to start taking 400 units a day. Need to Google what Vit D effects.




Mostly for healthy bones.  You reminded me I was supposed to be taking some myself...







rentayenta said:


> A little trip decision. I realized by the cost of our tickets, we're halfway to APs. The question is will we be back and the answer is YES! Gabby moves next summer so she'll need one for sure. We'll be out in July for One Direction is San Diego so we'll need a day then. Plus pre cruise. I just need to check the black out dates. We would only get the Deluxe, not Premium. I'd love the PAP but can't stomach/afford the price. We're exactly halfway to the Deluxe with our DVC discount which is $20 per pass. We don't have any plans to go back to WDW in 2015 either so we won't be needing media there. They could be an early Christmas gift. Can't so the vouchers as we'll be upgrading. Decision, decisions.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still full from yesterday! Dinner was amazing. My inlaws came as well as some friends. Gabby's fella was here and the more I'm around him, the more I really like him. He's so sweet to Chloe and Joshua too.



OOOOOHHHHH, What did you decide on the APs?


----------



## MEK

Very cool about the Disneyland proposal!  Love it!  

I hope the soccer trip to Vegas is going well.  I'm glad you were able to take the third boy with you.  That's got to be a tough time to travel for a lot of folks.  I know we frequently took extra boys with us to different tournaments, but we never went to Vegas!  

I can't believe your trip is now a week away!  You must be super excited.  Hope you are able to turn around from the Vegas trip and get everything together for your DL adventure.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It won't be too long until your trip and that is great news to hear that you are consider getting AP's and to go back to the DLR. If you are thinking of getting AP's for the entire family, I would consider one of your family members to get the Premium while the others get the Deluxe. The good thing about this is that the PAP will be able to get you the full discount on the food 15% and 20% merchandise plus the free parking. All of those will tally up and you will be able to save even more when at the parks.

Hope you are having a good time in Vegas during Soccer trip.


----------



## rentayenta

Home and unpacked from Vegas. I'll be back to reply- getting ready for a loooong week on the psych floor, working people!  Anyway hope everyone enjoyed their holiday weekend.


Thank you Pam for the wonderful ornaments.  


Ok, I'll be back. ​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Here's to AP!
> 
> Chloe's BF sounds great.




I'm not bringing it up until we're there.  The power of the magical moment.​




Pinkocto said:


> Oh my friend   I'm glad you'll have this time with him and to regroup.
> 
> I don't think I've smelled that smell before
> 
> We deterred from the plan and saw Penguins.  With all the stress from work I wasn't in the mood for an intense movie.  And thankfully I received no calls from work.
> 
> Mostly for healthy bones.  You reminded me I was supposed to be taking some myself...
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH, What did you decide on the APs?





It was wondeful to have that time with him and see him play.  He had his buddies but it was nice to just be there. It turned out SO much better than I anticipated. The mom was super fun, nice, and I am glad I got to know her better. She was of the same mind set as I was before and was also glad she went after it was said and done. 

How was Penguins? We saw Big hero 6. I totally cried. 

I haven't decided on APs but am for it. I'll bring it up to the big guy once we are there.  Timing is everything. 

Did you start your vitamin?​


MEK said:


> Very cool about the Disneyland proposal!  Love it!
> 
> I hope the soccer trip to Vegas is going well.  I'm glad you were able to take the third boy with you.  That's got to be a tough time to travel for a lot of folks.  I know we frequently took extra boys with us to different tournaments, but we never went to Vegas!
> 
> I can't believe your trip is now a week away!  You must be super excited.  Hope you are able to turn around from the Vegas trip and get everything together for your DL adventure.




The proposal will be so neat. He bought the diamond from M this weekend. I can't wait to see it in the ring. 

I am so excited for Disneyland. I unpacked and did all the Vegas laundry when we got home yesterday. I didn't pu the suitcases away as I just need to repack them. I am totally NOT complaining. We leave Saturday!!!!​


mvf-m11c said:


> It won't be too long until your trip and that is great news to hear that you are consider getting AP's and to go back to the DLR. If you are thinking of getting AP's for the entire family, I would consider one of your family members to get the Premium while the others get the Deluxe. The good thing about this is that the PAP will be able to get you the full discount on the food 15% and 20% merchandise plus the free parking. All of those will tally up and you will be able to save even more when at the parks.
> 
> Hope you are having a good time in Vegas during Soccer trip.




Good idea on the PAP.  Not sure it's in the budget sadly but we'll see. The perks are so good thouhg. Right now I get the 10% DVC discount.​


----------



## franandaj

Yay for packing! Less than a week, and just a week until I see you. I still new to cone up with something good to cook!

We are just checking out of our hotel. Our flight leaves at 7:55.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Yay for packing! Less than a week, and just a week until I see you. I still new to cone up with something good to cook!
> 
> We are just checking out of our hotel. Our flight leaves at 7:55.






Safe travels lady!  Loved your snowy FB pic.  How was Thanksgiving?



So excited to see you!  How about sandwiches for lunch? Like a sandwich bar; roast beef, cheese, condiments, chips.....Something eeeeeeasy! Or lets grill burgers.  With a salad? Or if Fran doesn't think that's cooking throw a roast in the oven.  Whatever you do, no sad casseroles. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Safe travels lady!  Loved your snowy FB pic.  How was Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to see you!  How about sandwiches for lunch? Like a sandwich bar; roast beef, cheese, condiments, chips.....Something eeeeeeasy! Or lets grill burgers.  With a salad? Or if Fran doesn't think that's cooking throw a roast in the oven.  Whatever you do, no sad casseroles. ​



Thanksgiving was "different". Nothing bad. Nothing spectacular. 

A sandwich bar is definitely not cooking in my book. I was trying to get away from grilling as that takes someone to "man" the grill. But I could have toppings all prepared and make potato salad and cole slaw the day before.If I made a dessert, that would be cooking between those three dishes. Someone else could grill the burgers. I would make the been though.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanksgiving was "different". Nothing bad. Nothing spectacular.
> 
> A sandwich bar is definitely not cooking in my book. I was trying to get away from grilling as that takes someone to "man" the grill. But I could have toppings all prepared and make potato salad and cole slaw the day before.If I made a dessert, that would be cooking between those three dishes. Someone else could grill the burgers. I would make the been though.






Different how? How did the food turn out? 

Michael can grill easy!  You're so cute. Can you believe I'm all unpacked and laundry done from Vegas and started packing again?   

Looks like you're getting some rain. Rain rain rain before I get there. 

Hope you had a safe flight. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Less than a week?

WOW!  This countdown went down quick!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> It was wondeful to have that time with him and see him play.  He had his buddies but it was nice to just be there. It turned out SO much better than I anticipated. The mom was super fun, nice, and I am glad I got to know her better. She was of the same mind set as I was before and was also glad she went after it was said and done.
> 
> How was Penguins? We saw Big hero 6. I totally cried.
> 
> I haven't decided on APs but am for it. I'll bring it up to the big guy once we are there.  Timing is everything.
> 
> Did you start your vitamin?​




I'm so glad you had a great time!!! 

Penguins was cute and funny, just what I needed. We cried in Big Hero 6 too. How could you not. It was fabulous. 

Let us know about the APs! Next year I'll have to figure what's best for me, I renew my PAP in May, so depending what the difference is I don't know if I'll upgrade or just buy a separate ticket for DL. 

Oh no, totally forgot about the vitamin  

I'm glad the ornaments got there


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm so glad you had a great time!!!
> 
> Penguins was cute and funny, just what I needed. We cried in Big Hero 6 too. How could you not. It was fabulous.
> 
> Let us know about the APs! Next year I'll have to figure what's best for me, I renew my PAP in May, so depending what the difference is I don't know if I'll upgrade or just buy a separate ticket for DL.
> 
> Oh no, totally forgot about the vitamin
> 
> I'm glad the ornaments got there




The ornaments look fabulous! I'll post a pic tonight. 

I will let you know about APs. Even if I get only the Deluxe, the one with like 50 black out days, our days in October aren't one of the 50 so we're good to go. When do you have to renew by, like late April? What's the DVC discount for WDW AP's. for Disneyland it's $20 off. I think WDW's is substantially more. 


*Take your vitamin!!! * ​






PrincessInOz said:


> Less than a week?
> 
> WOW!  This countdown went down quick!





Saturday!   It's raining like mad this week there so I am quote glad we're not there. Looks like we'll have some nice dry and warm days. I am seeing low to high 70's everyday. 




Well on my way to get a mammogram before work.  Not sure how much crappy stuff I can pour into this week.  On the upside the girls got their toes done so we have vacation feet! ​


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope your appointment went as well as it could have. That's not the most pleasant way to start your day  





I hav to renew by June, it expires in May. Saves about $100 and makes the total $539 for a PAP. I think a premier is $800 plus. So depending on how much the DL ticket will cost I'll figure out which is best. I just don't know if the next year I have to get a premier again or can go back to a PAP.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Well on my way to get a mammogram before work.  Not sure how much crappy stuff I can pour into this week.  On the upside the girls got their toes done so we have vacation feet! ​




That is my least favorite day of the year!    Hope all went well.  

And I saw those toes and they look super cute.

Have an awesome vacation and a safe trip!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Different how? How did the food turn out?
> 
> Michael can grill easy!  You're so cute. Can you believe I'm all unpacked and laundry done from Vegas and started packing again?
> 
> Looks like you're getting some rain. Rain rain rain before I get there.
> 
> Hope you had a safe flight. ​



Well lets see, 

First off there was a ton of unrestrained testosterone.  My Dad is usually a pretty quiet guy, but my BIL and niece's BF were tossing around football insults all day.

I was not allowed to cook a thing. They relished in keeping me completely in the dark. Finally I pryed the menu out of my sister. They didnt start cooking anything other than the turkey until maybe a couple hours before dinner, so it didnt "feel" like thanksgiving.  Then I heard my BIL say that the thermometer "pegged" when he stuck it in the turkey. I assume that meant it was overdone.

They also don't like a lot of foods. Mushrooms and tomatoes are forbidden in their house.  My BIL said he would make an exemption when I arrived with a couple trays of caprese skewers that I made in my hotel room. 

My BIL made only enough gravy to fill a small gravy boat so no leftover gravy.

Then when dinner was served the kids table was the couch and the "big kids" whined that they should be allowed to sit in front of the game.

My nephews have been raised by electronic babysitters so they have no social skills. The older one has asbergers and all he wants to do is sit in front of a computer and play video games.

Nothing was horrible,  it was just different than my normal thanksgiving. 

If Michael doesn't mind grilling, I'll have everything ready for him. I make great tasting burger patties, stuffed with cheese!

I am so sick of the rain! After Seattle I wanted my sunny so cal. Haven't seen it yet. We're floating away!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Good idea on the PAP.  Not sure it's in the budget sadly but we'll see. The perks are so good thouhg. Right now I get the 10% DVC discount.​



The PAP is nice to have and a good idea to have one person in your party with it (unless you are going during the blockout dates). I noticed when I renewed my PAP in June that there was a bigger discount than from previous years. When the PAP was at $699 (during the price increase in May this year) and I paid to renew my PAP, I was only charged $629 which I saved $70 which is great where it was only $20 in the past.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I hope your appointment went as well as it could have. That's not the most pleasant way to start your day




That's for sure! The tech was great though, explaining what she saw although she can't really give a dx eitherwise. I have like every risk factor: family hx of breast cancer and I am a Jew. I need to go yearly but I have been a slacker. ​






> I hav to renew by June, it expires in May. Saves about $100 and makes the total $539 for a PAP. I think a premier is $800 plus. So depending on how much the DL ticket will cost I'll figure out which is best. I just don't know if the next year I have to get a premier again or can go back to a PAP.





Are there many days blocked at WDW with their APs? That's good you have a while to decide. ​




MEK said:


> That is my least favorite day of the year!    Hope all went well.
> 
> And I saw those toes and they look super cute.
> 
> Have an awesome vacation and a safe trip!





Thanks girl, love painted toes! That shellac is the best thing ever invested....next to tampons.  Better stop or we'll scare Bret off.​




franandaj said:


> Well lets see,
> 
> First off there was a ton of unrestrained testosterone.  My Dad is usually a pretty quiet guy, but my BIL and niece's BF were tossing around football insults all day.





 Like funny insults or personal, half true insuslts?​



> I was not allowed to cook a thing. They relished in keeping me completely in the dark. Finally I pryed the menu out of my sister. They didnt start cooking anything other than the turkey until maybe a couple hours before dinner, so it didnt "feel" like thanksgiving.  Then I heard my BIL say that the thermometer "pegged" when he stuck it in the turkey. I assume that meant it was overdone.





This blows my mind! Have they never seen/tasted the meat you cook to perfection? Was the turkey dry? And I agree, the cooking needs to start, at minimum, the day before so the house smells wonderful for days.​


> They also don't like a lot of foods. Mushrooms and tomatoes are forbidden in their house.  My BIL said he would make an exemption when I arrived with a couple trays of caprese skewers that I made in my hotel room.





He would make an exception? How big of him. ​


> My BIL made only enough gravy to fill a small gravy boat so no leftover gravy.





 Not enough gravy is a huge pet peeve of mine. I always tell Michael that when he is making gravy to make what he thinks is enough and then to please DOUBLE it.  Poor guy. But he does. You have to have gravy for leftovers.​


> Then when dinner was served the kids table was the couch and the "big kids" whined that they should be allowed to sit in front of the game.




​



> My nephews have been raised by electronic babysitters so they have no social skills. The older one has asbergers and all he wants to do is sit in front of a computer and play video games.





That's tough. So tough.  Hard to relate on a few levels.​


> Nothing was horrible,  it was just different than my normal thanksgiving.




I hear ya! I like the traditions that come with Thanksgiving too. As a kid I was always having to run all over between crazy parents and their dynamics so I am steadfast about spending Thanksgiving in my own home. Everyone is welcome but I truly like it at home best off. That's why we celebrated on the Wednesday before. I just have to have all that yumminess.​



> If Michael doesn't mind grilling, I'll have everything ready for him. I make great tasting burger patties, stuffed with cheese!




He doesn't mind at all! He's more than happy to do it. Suff ours but maybe not the kids. They like them medium rare but the cheese on, not in. Me and Michael though LOVE the cheese inside.  Please let me know if we can bring anything like a side or dessert.  I am sooooooo excited!​


> I am so sick of the rain! After Seattle I wanted my sunny so cal. Haven't seen it yet. We're floating away!





I can't imagine. All my So Cal FB friends are crying.  I am just happy it's happneing before I arrive. ​


mvf-m11c said:


> The PAP is nice to have and a good idea to have one person in your party with it (unless you are going during the blockout dates). I noticed when I renewed my PAP in June that there was a bigger discount than from previous years. When the PAP was at $699 (during the price increase in May this year) and I paid to renew my PAP, I was only charged $629 which I saved $70 which is great where it was only $20 in the past.




That's a GREAT discount. Maybe it's just $20 off the Deluxe? Wonder if it was a renewal discount?​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That's for sure! The tech was great though, explaining what she saw although she can't really give a dx eitherwise. I have like every risk factor: family hx of breast cancer and I am a Jew. I need to go yearly but I have been a slacker. ​



I'm glad you went then!  A couple years ago I had heard they were making a machine that you didn't have to get squished in.  I wonder if that ever came to pass.  





rentayenta said:


> Are there many days blocked at WDW with their APs? That's good you have a while to decide. ​



No black out dates except for FL resident passes.  And I can always just renew and then upgrade in CA in October, $500 is much more palatable than $800 all at once.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad you went then!  A couple years ago I had heard they were making a machine that you didn't have to get squished in.  I wonder if that ever came to pass.




I don't think so because mine was a high tech squisher! ​






> No black out dates except for FL resident passes.  And I can always just renew and then upgrade in CA in October, $500 is much more palatable than $800 all at once.





I agree. Breaking it out is so nice. CA residents can break into monthly payments even! 





I really need to start packing more than bathing suits but it looks like I won't have a chance until tomorrow night.  What have I become??? ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Like funny insults or personal, half true insuslts?​



At this point I don't remember. I finally just tuned them out, it was just annoying.



rentayenta said:


> This blows my mind! Have they never seen/tasted the meat you cook to perfection? Was the turkey dry? And I agree, the cooking needs to start, at minimum, the day before so the house smells wonderful for days.​



My guess is that they think I try to take over at family gatherings and they wanted to show off that they knew what they were doing.  I'm not sure if the turkey was dry, I covered it with gravy (what little there was). They literally spent the time before we ate running around the kitchen making the sides. I guess sitting around enjoying guests while the sides you made the day before heat isn't on their radar.



rentayenta said:


> He would make an exception? How big of him. ​



Yeah, I know. That's exactly how he phrased it. 



rentayenta said:


> Not enough gravy is a huge pet peeve of mine. I always tell Michael that when he is making gravy to make what he thinks is enough and then to please DOUBLE it.  Poor guy. But he does. You have to have gravy for leftovers.​



Fran is our gravy maker, she makes a ton of it. We end up throwing away gravy in the end, but I'd much rather do that than not have any for the stuffing the next day.



rentayenta said:


> That's tough. So tough.  Hard to relate on a few levels.
> 
> I hear ya! I like the traditions that come with Thanksgiving too. As a kid I was always having to run all over between crazy parents and their dynamics so I am steadfast about spending Thanksgiving in my own home. Everyone is welcome but I truly like it at home best off. That's why we celebrated on the Wednesday before. I just have to have all that yumminess.​



I just feel bad for their kids. Both are total social misfits. I don't see how they will find soul mates without a lot of learning processes.

We didn't have a lot of traditions at Thanksgiving growing up, in fact, I'm not sure we ever had turkey with my parents. I developed a taste for stuffing later in life.  Fran and I make it a point to have our own Thanksgiving traditions when we are in charge.  There aren't many, but a good Turkey is a must as is stuffing, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, and she enjoys the sweet potatoes, and cranberry sauce.  Pie for dessert is also a definite must.

I'm making us a Thanksgiving dinner next week after you guys leave and I'll do everything the way that I want it, not how we ate it last week.



rentayenta said:


> He doesn't mind at all! He's more than happy to do it. Suff ours but maybe not the kids. They like them medium rare but the cheese on, not in. Me and Michael though LOVE the cheese inside.  Please let me know if we can bring anything like a side or dessert.  I am sooooooo excited!​



They won't notice the cheese in, but we'll definitely have Cheese on as well.  I got that at Costco yesterday.  I'm all about the cheese!  If you want to bring some Chips and Salsa that would work.  I'm going to make a yummy dessert, the potato salad and cole slaw, that way I won't feel bad that I'm not cooking the burgers.  I'll assemble those before you get there.



rentayenta said:


> I can't imagine. All my So Cal FB friends are crying.  I am just happy it's happneing before I arrive. ​



I haven't seen rain like this in years!  It went on and on and on for two days.  I know for some places that's nothing, but for here it was EPIC.  We have been in such a drought, it's been crazy, I forgot what it was like to have rain and found it to be a real pain when we were in Seattle!  

They are talking about another front coming in.  I sure hope it waits until after your trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> That's a GREAT discount. Maybe it's just $20 off the Deluxe? Wonder if it was a renewal discount?​



I was shocked and happy that Disney finally increased the renewal rates for returning AP holders. For all the money we are spending to renew the AP's, Disney finally had a great renewal price. My DA renewed her DAP during our trip last month and she told me that her renewal price was more than $20.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> My guess is that they think I try to take over at family gatherings and they wanted to show off that they knew what they were doing.  I'm not sure if the turkey was dry, I covered it with gravy (what little there was). They literally spent the time before we ate running around the kitchen making the sides. I guess sitting around enjoying guests while the sides you made the day before heat isn't on their radar.





Yeah, I agree, looks like the enjoying their guests part is lost in translation.​








> Fran is our gravy maker, she makes a ton of it. We end up throwing away gravy in the end, but I'd much rather do that than not have any for the stuffing the next day.





I read this to Michael last night and he was crackng up. I am such a gravy person too.​




> I just feel bad for their kids. Both are total social misfits. I don't see how they will find soul mates without a lot of learning processes.





Thats tough for sure. Their teen years and young adult may be very rough. ​



> We didn't have a lot of traditions at Thanksgiving growing up, in fact, I'm not sure we ever had turkey with my parents. I developed a taste for stuffing later in life.  Fran and I make it a point to have our own Thanksgiving traditions when we are in charge.  There aren't many, but a good Turkey is a must as is stuffing, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, and she enjoys the sweet potatoes, and cranberry sauce.  Pie for dessert is also a definite must.





Ours sound similar. They are certain foods that we must have. Michael use to stress over some fabulopus green side dish, asparagus or what have you, and this year I told him it's good but not a must. Taters, stuffing, fresh yams; those are musts!​


> I'm making us a Thanksgiving dinner next week after you guys leave and I'll do everything the way that I want it, not how we ate it last week.




Perfect and you won't have to share the gravy. ​




> They won't notice the cheese in, but we'll definitely have Cheese on as well.  I got that at Costco yesterday.  I'm all about the cheese!  If you want to bring some Chips and Salsa that would work.  I'm going to make a yummy dessert, the potato salad and cole slaw, that way I won't feel bad that I'm not cooking the burgers.  I'll assemble those before you get there.





I text you last night. They all think the cheese sounds amazing inside so my bad.  Do you or Fran drink beer? We could pick up a nice beer to go with the burgers? Chips and salsa it is. 
​




> I haven't seen rain like this in years!  It went on and on and on for two days.  I know for some places that's nothing, but for here it was EPIC.  We have been in such a drought, it's been crazy, I forgot what it was like to have rain and found it to be a real pain when we were in Seattle!
> 
> They are talking about another front coming in.  I sure hope it waits until after your trip!





I don't think it's going to wait. It looks like rain Thursday and Friday next week.  Looks like I'll be packing ponchos. I don't mind Disney in the rain just not a downpour.​


mvf-m11c said:


> I was shocked and happy that Disney finally increased the renewal rates for returning AP holders. For all the money we are spending to renew the AP's, Disney finally had a great renewal price. My DA renewed her DAP during our trip last month and she told me that her renewal price was more than $20.




Oh sweet! That's good to hear. Have you used a GoPro before? Michael bought one yesterday and he's trying to figure it out. Just wondering if you have, if you have any tips to share? You take the most fabulous pics!​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Oh sweet! That's good to hear. Have you used a GoPro before? Michael bought one yesterday and he's trying to figure it out. Just wondering if you have, if you have any tips to share? You take the most fabulous pics!​



I do have a GoPro. I have the GoPro 3+ Black. The GoPro's are great for getting action videos when going on rides and you can also use it to get selfie videos and pictures. They are also great when walking around the park and to be able to get videos and pictures of all different sorts. The GoPro's are great during the day while they don't get you great pictures or video at night. I tried that before with the rides and the nighttime shows where it can be blurry (if you want great video/picture quality that would be through with the DSLR and HD camcorders). The functions on the GoPro are very simple with the video/picture mode. You can go with wide angle or narrow shots on the settings. You also get a hardcase along with the GoPro is good since it won't get wet but the sound quality is bad unless you buy a case less body for the GoPro so it would have better sound. Since you have a smartphone, you can download the GoPro App and you will be able to use it as a remote control so he won't have to touch the GoPro when using it. I have a remote control as well as the app. 

For the equipment, I would get a pole for the GoPro. I would recommend a pole that can hold a GoPro and a cell phone which I use. It is versatile to use a GoPro with a pole and change it to hold your phone. When I go to the parks and see the guests with the GoPro's, they have the poles and hand grips. I also use a headstrap for my GoPro since I can take pictures with my DSLR in my hands while my GoPro is on my head while recording.

Here is the link on amazon on the pole that I bought. Mudder 39" 3-Way Telescopic Handheld Monopod Self-portrait Pole Events/ Sports/ Selfie Stick Extender + Upgraded Smartphone Holder Mount, for Most Cell Phones, Digital Cameras, GoPro HD Hero 3+ 3 2 SJ4000 Sports Camera, Sony HDR-AS15 HDR-AS30V HDR-AS100V Action Cam, iPhone 6 5S 5C 5 4S 4, Samsung Galaxy S5 S4 S3 S2, Note 3 2, LG, Motorola, HTC, Sony, Nokia and More

Here is an example with a pole with my iPhone when I was riding Autopia and got a picture of PiO and DH in October.




Here is the one with the strap on my head which you can see.




Thank you Jenny. Hope this information helps you and Michael to use the GoPro.


----------



## Pinkocto

Safe travels tomorrow  and have a magnificent trip!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Wow! It's already tomorrow! Have a safe drive!

Oh and please dont bring beer on Tuesday. We have beer and ale coming out our ears, plus every other kind of alcoholic beverage!  Please drink some of what we have!


----------



## jedijill

Have a fantastic trip!

Jill in zcO


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you Bret!  We didn't know there was an app that we could use as a remote. That's awesome! I shared the links with Michael.  We'll bring our nice camera too. It came with a waterproof case. I can't believe how small the GoPro camera is.​








Pinkocto said:


> Safe travels tomorrow  and have a magnificent trip!!!!!





Thank you my friend.  I am soon excited and hardly packed. I'm washing all the bed sheets right now. ​



franandaj said:


> Wow! It's already tomorrow! Have a safe drive!
> 
> Oh and please dont bring beer on Tuesday. We have beer and ale coming out our ears, plus every other kind of alcoholic beverage!  Please drink some of what we have!




 And you know where to find me if you change your mind or need anything. So excited to see you!​



jedijill said:


> Have a fantastic trip!
> 
> Jill in zcO




Thanks Jill!  Skies are looking great on our travel days. 





So who wants to here a funny/ironic story? You know how we are staying with my dear girlfriend? Well......we'll be at her house but she won't.  Her boyfriend wants to go on some Santa Harely ride and really wants her to go so while we won't see her until Monday night and early Tuesday morning, we'll have her house to ourselves.  I'd be lying if I said I am a little disappointed but I also totally understand. We chatted a long time about it and I told her to go. If it were just me coming to visit her then she wouldn't have gone. Crazy huh? I think we're more like sisters. 

I think it'll be a late night. Our plan is to be through Starbucks, fueled up, and on the road by 10 am. M will be off the FD at 8 am if all goes well.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Thank you Bret!  We didn't know there was an app that we could use as a remote. That's awesome! I shared the links with Michael.  We'll bring our nice camera too. It came with a waterproof case. I can't believe how small the GoPro camera is.



Your welcome. You can download the app on the app store and you also got to connect the GoPro to your wifi on your GoPro. It is small and portable which is great. That's why I like to use it when on the rides and have my DSLR in my hands.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I probably missed your farewell.  Been having internet connectivity issues here.

In any case, safe travels!  Catch you at the other end.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I probably missed your farewell.  Been having internet connectivity issues here.
> 
> In any case, safe travels!  Catch you at the other end.




 We haven't left yet, you're right on time.  Kids still sleeping, Michael will be home in about an hour, but we are all *over* packed. I pride myself on not overpacking but I am starting to think that I've got a fixed delusion because you should see, and you will, the amount of crap I've packed.  ​







mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome. You can download the app on the app store and you also got to connect the GoPro to your wifi on your GoPro. It is small and portable which is great. That's why I like to use it when on the rides and have my DSLR in my hands.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip.





 Michael downloaded the app. Hope he bought that cool head strap, if not we can pick one up when we get there.



I like having a few days before the park to get acclimated and be able to pick up anything we need. 

Ok friends, I'm signing off for now. It's an 11 hour car ride so I am sure I'll be back. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

It's vacation day!!!!!!!! 



Too funny about your friend, but you get a free place to stay which is nice.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Safe travels and have an awesome incredible stupendous joyous unforgettable time!!!


----------



## jedijill

Well, with overpacking at least you are driving.   Have a fun drive!


Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

I hope you're making good time! Are you to California yet?


----------



## MEK

I hope your travels went well today!  

Really looking forward to reading about this trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Michael downloaded the app. Hope he bought that cool head strap, if not we can pick one up when we get there.​



Nice to hear that Michael downloaded the App for the GoPro and it will be easy to use. That's great that he got or will plan on getting the head strap. You can buy the head strap at Best Buy which is where I got mine. BB also has a lot of the different accessories you will need for the GoPro.

Have a great trip.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Subbing!  I read the beginning of this TR when you first started, but forgot to sub.  Your fireman is a hottie, BTW Looking forward to reading about your trip - I miss DLR!


----------



## pooh'smate

So I thought I had subbed but I guess not I read the whole thread while you were on your trip and thank you for letting us follow along on FB. Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope you guys had the most fabulous trip ever!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Hi all. We're back. We got home late last night. It was an  amazing trip all around. I am not sure when I will get the post report started but I will. 


Pam, you *need* Facebook and/or Instgram. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Hi all. We're back. We got home late last night. It was an  amazing trip all around. I am not sure when I will get the post report started but I will.
> 
> 
> Pam, you *need* Facebook and/or Instgram. ​



I can't wait to hear about it, and not to push a sore subject, but are we ever going to find out about the crazies on the cruise?


----------



## MEK

Welcome Back!  

I enjoyed all your FB pics!  You have such an adorable family!


----------



## jedijill

Welcome back!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Hi all. We're back. We got home late last night. It was an  amazing trip all around. I am not sure when I will get the post report started but I will.
> 
> 
> Pam, you *need* Facebook and/or Instgram. ​




Instagram you say? That sounds much more palatable than FB. Is that the photo one? 


Awesome that you had such an amazing trip!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I can't wait to hear about it, and not to push a sore subject, but are we ever going to find out about the crazies on the cruise?




I'll try on the crazies but it'll be after Christmas. Chloe's bday party is tonight, then we're visiting the UP house in Herriman tomorrow and a dinner party in the eveing, and then her bday dinner and finish Christmas shopping on Sunday. I may internally combust by the end of this but it was *sooooo* worth it. We had the funnest day with you. I have some fabulous Photopass pics that'll I'll email you.  ​








MEK said:


> Welcome Back!
> 
> I enjoyed all your FB pics!  You have such an adorable family!





Thanks friend!  It was a magical trip and then some. Couldn't have dreamed for a better time.​



jedijill said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Jill in CO




​




Pinkocto said:


> Instagram you say? That sounds much more palatable than FB. Is that the photo one?
> 
> 
> Awesome that you had such an amazing trip!!!






Yay for Instgram! ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back!





Thank you lady! Hopefully I'll get to posting on it soon. 





I do want to share that we bought APs so we are planning on going back in March (late). ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'll try on the crazies but it'll be after Christmas. Chloe's bday party is tonight, then we're visiting the UP house in Herriman tomorrow and a dinner party in the eveing, and then her bday dinner and finish Christmas shopping on Sunday. I may internally combust by the end of this but it was *sooooo* worth it. We had the funnest day with you. I have some fabulous Photopass pics that'll I'll email you.  ​



I had a great time with you guys too! Your friends were really nice and as always your family was great!



rentayenta said:


> I do want to share that we bought APs so we are planning on going back in March (late). ​



Yay! I'd love to come out and hang out with you again. Maybe Fran would even come since she has arthritis drugs and they would be working by then!


----------



## Pinkocto

Awesome about the APs!!! 


Happy birthday to Chloe


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see you back on the threads and glad to hear you had a great time.



rentayenta said:


> I do want to share that we bought APs so we are planning on going back in March (late). ​



That is nice that you got AP's during your trip and will be going back in late March. What types you all got during your trip?


----------



## MEK




----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


>





Thank you friend.  Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas.​




mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see you back on the threads and glad to hear you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice that you got AP's during your trip and will be going back in late March. What types you all got during your trip?




We got the Deluxe. I couldn't justify the rice of the PAP but I thought at it.  I am so very excited to have them. In my mind I am planning March/April, July, October, and early December. Will you be back during any of those times?​



Pinkocto said:


> Awesome about the APs!!!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Chloe




 She had a wonderful bday. 

So stoked about the APs. I made sure the Deluxe are valid on our tentative October dates.​



franandaj said:


> I had a great time with you guys too! Your friends were really nice and as always your family was great!
> 
> Yay! I'd love to come out and hang out with you again. Maybe Fran would even come since she has arthritis drugs and they would be working by then!




That would be great if Fran came too.  Glad you had fun too. We are a big drink of water. ​


----------



## eandesmom

Merry Christmas Jenny!  A belated welcome back too, loved the small snippets on FB of your trip and of Chanukkah. 

I definitely NEED to hear more about the cruise crazies.

Major YAY for AP's!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> We got the Deluxe. I couldn't justify the rice of the PAP but I thought at it.  I am so very excited to have them. In my mind I am planning March/April, July, October, and early December. Will you be back during any of those times?​



That is nice to hear that you got the DAP during your trip. That is a lot of trips that you have in mind. Right now the trips I know for sure that I will going back down to SoCal is August (D23 Expo) and mid November. There will be last second trips and it wouldn't be a surprise if I go in these next few months. But right now these are the trips I am committed next year. Hopefully one of our trips will cross each other. I will keep those in mind.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Merry Christmas Jenny!  A belated welcome back too, loved the small snippets on FB of your trip and of Chanukkah.
> 
> I definitely NEED to hear more about the cruise crazies.
> 
> Major YAY for AP's!




I'll get with Pam and we'll finish the cruise crazies. I'd love to do a report for this last trip too but not sure that I can commit with me _still_ being the only fulltime therapist. 

Yay for APs indeed. Michael is standing over my shoulder as I type but I am thinking March/April for Spring Break as we'll be in vegas already for soccer, July as we'll be in San Diego July 9 for the girls' One Direction concert, October for you-know-what and then early December again before they run out.​



mvf-m11c said:


> That is nice to hear that you got the DAP during your trip. That is a lot of trips that you have in mind. Right now the trips I know for sure that I will going back down to SoCal is August (D23 Expo) and mid November. There will be last second trips and it wouldn't be a surprise if I go in these next few months. But right now these are the trips I am committed next year. Hopefully one of our trips will cross each other. I will keep those in mind.







Yes, please keep them in mind plus with Gabby moving to So Cal, I am sure I'll be out a few more times during the year. She may be moving out there in August.......Have you seen the amount of ride closures during the first half of the year?​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> I'll get with Pam and we'll finish the cruise crazies. I'd love to do a report for this last trip too but not sure that I can commit with me _still_ being the only fulltime therapist.
> ​
> 
> 
> How's the hiring going?!!? You need some relief in the new year!!!!



Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Yay for APs indeed. Michael is standing over my shoulder as I type but I am thinking March/April for Spring Break as we'll be in vegas already for soccer, July as we'll be in San Diego July 9 for the girls' One Direction concert, October for you-know-what and then early December again before they run out.​



I hope it's more April than March, we are planning to go to my parents towards the end of March, probably on the 25th and we'll stay for 4-5 days.  PIO is considering a Mad Dash with her husband on a business trip so I'm hoping that it coincides with her trip if it comes to fruition.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I hope it's more April than March, we are planning to go to my parents towards the end of March, probably on the 25th and we'll stay for 4-5 days.  PIO is considering a Mad Dash with her husband on a business trip so I'm hoping that it coincides with her trip if it comes to fruition.



Ooh, keep me posted on dates if PIO can come...would love to meet her in 3D.

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Yes, please keep them in mind plus with Gabby moving to So Cal, I am sure I'll be out a few more times during the year. She may be moving out there in August.......Have you seen the amount of ride closures during the first half of the year?​



It will be nice to meet you in person one day. I bet that Gabby will enjoy moving to SoCal and you get to see her as well. 

I been checking on the rides and shows that are closed from January to May and there is a lot of attractions and shows that will be closed during that time. Some of the rides will get new enhancement like AiW this year when it was open in late June. The one that I will miss the most is Remember Dreams Come True fireworks. There is no question that I am looking forward to seeing what the fireworks will be like for DL 60th anniversary. It is sad to see something go away and hope that the new firework show will be good. Will it be better than RDCT, we will wait and see during the summertime. I was blown away with RDCT when it debut during DL 50th anniversary and have enjoyed watching it since 2005. It also has been a while since I have seen "Fantasy in the Sky" which will be playing from January till we get to May. So it would be nice to see an old firework show that I haven't seen for quite some time.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Ooh, keep me posted on dates if PIO can come...would love to meet her in 3D.
> 
> Jill in CO




 Me too! 

We have hired one who begins training beginning of January. My scheulde should mellow some by February. ​




mvf-m11c said:


> It will be nice to meet you in person one day. I bet that Gabby will enjoy moving to SoCal and you get to see her as well.





Her being there will motivate us to move back faster that's for sure.  And I agree, it'd be fun to meet meet one day. ​




> I been checking on the rides and shows that are closed from January to May and there is a lot of attractions and shows that will be closed during that time. Some of the rides will get new enhancement like AiW this year when it was open in late June. The one that I will miss the most is Remember Dreams Come True fireworks. There is no question that I am looking forward to seeing what the fireworks will be like for DL 60th anniversary. It is sad to see something go away and hope that the new firework show will be good. Will it be better than RDCT, we will wait and see during the summertime. I was blown away with RDCT when it debut during DL 50th anniversary and have enjoyed watching it since 2005. It also has been a while since I have seen "Fantasy in the Sky" which will be playing from January till we get to May. So it would be nice to see an old firework show that I haven't seen for quite some time.





Fantasy in the Sky is my favorite!  I didn't know it'll be playing in March/April. That's great news. I am not elated over the amount of closures but totally understand it too. That'll be the only trip with tons of closures I hope.​






franandaj said:


> I hope it's more April than March, we are planning to go to my parents towards the end of March, probably on the 25th and we'll stay for 4-5 days.  PIO is considering a Mad Dash with her husband on a business trip so I'm hoping that it coincides with her trip if it comes to fruition.





It's March for sure. March 29-April 3 to be exact. We may stay in the area until the 4-5 but we're hitting So Cal after Joshua's Vegas tournament which is during Spring Break. His tourney is March 27-29 and then we'll drive straight to So Cal from there. Hope we don't miss you. The GCV are booked so I am looking at off site hotel.  Gasp! It's horrible!  ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Her being there will motivate us to move back faster that's for sure.  And I agree, it'd be fun to meet meet one day.
> 
> 
> Fantasy in the Sky is my favorite!  I didn't know it'll be playing in March/April. That's great news. I am not elated over the amount of closures but totally understand it too. That'll be the only trip with tons of closures I hope.
> 
> 
> It's March for sure. March 29-April 3 to be exact. We may stay in the area until the 4-5 but we're hitting So Cal after Joshua's Vegas tournament which is during Spring Break. His tourney is March 27-29 and then we'll drive straight to So Cal from there. Hope we don't miss you. The GCV are booked so I am looking at off site hotel.  Gasp! It's horrible!  ​



That motivation will get you back and forward to see her. I can completely understand. 

Since DL is working on the new system for the 60th anniversary fireworks, it does make sense to bring back Fantasy In The Sky back. I looked on the DL website and looked on January 10th and it shows "Fantasy In the Sky" as for the fireworks playing that night. So it will be likely that Fantasy In The Sky will be playing during your trip during Spring Break. I always try to avoid going during the off-season months since a lot of the rides are closed for refurbished. Hopefully there won't be too many rides closed during that time.

Sounds like you will have a busy Spring Break. I saw your post on the DL thread that you are looking at the Double Tree by Hilton. If you need help, I can help you with the hotels that you are looking at.


----------



## PrincessInOz

jedijill said:


> Ooh, keep me posted on dates if PIO can come...would love to meet her in 3D.
> 
> Jill in CO



It depends on DH's work.  We would head to San Francisco.  No DLR for me on that trip.  

I won't know for sure until mid Feb.  It's looking like the end of March for DH right now.  Anything is possible.


----------



## jedijill

PrincessInOz said:


> It depends on DH's work.  We would head to San Francisco.  No DLR for me on that trip.
> 
> I won't know for sure until mid Feb.  It's looking like the end of March for DH right now.  Anything is possible.



Ugh, end of March is already booked for me.  I'm going back to KC for a concert and to see my niece and nephew on Spring Break.

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

jedijill said:


> Ugh, end of March is already booked for me.  I'm going back to KC for a concert and to see my niece and nephew on Spring Break.
> 
> Jill in CO



Enjoy!

I don't even know if this trip is going to happen or not.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> That motivation will get you back and forward to see her. I can completely understand.
> 
> Since DL is working on the new system for the 60th anniversary fireworks, it does make sense to bring back Fantasy In The Sky back. I looked on the DL website and looked on January 10th and it shows "Fantasy In the Sky" as for the fireworks playing that night. So it will be likely that Fantasy In The Sky will be playing during your trip during Spring Break. I always try to avoid going during the off-season months since a lot of the rides are closed for refurbished. Hopefully there won't be too many rides closed during that time.
> 
> Sounds like you will have a busy Spring Break. I saw your post on the DL thread that you are looking at the Double Tree by Hilton. If you need help, I can help you with the hotels that you are looking at.




I would love help on the hotel.  I am looking at the DoubleTree. The thought of not staying at the GCV has me all in knots but I had no idea 7 months ago that we would have APs. Any suggestions other than the DoubleTree? 

It looks like Splash should open up on our second to last day so that's good. ​





PrincessInOz said:


> It depends on DH's work.  We would head to San Francisco.  No DLR for me on that trip.
> 
> I won't know for sure until mid Feb.  It's looking like the end of March for DH right now.  Anything is possible.





jedijill said:


> Ugh, end of March is already booked for me.  I'm going back to KC for a concert and to see my niece and nephew on Spring Break.
> 
> Jill in CO





PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I don't even know if this trip is going to happen or not.





We really need to figure this out ladies! Wouldn't be a hoot if we could ALL get together?! ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> We really need to figure this out ladies! Wouldn't be a hoot if we could ALL get together?! ​



That would be awesome if we could figure out a time!  (I'm willing to go to SF!)

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> That would be awesome if we could figure out a time!  (I'm willing to go to SF!)
> 
> Jill in CO





With enough notice I could swing SF. M loves SF. ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> With enough notice I could swing SF. M loves SF. ​



I haven't been in over 20 years...It's on my short list for a long weekend trip.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I haven't been in over 20 years...It's on my short list for a long weekend trip.
> 
> Jill in CO








I haven't been in almost that long. Michael and Joshua went two years ago for a Raiders game with M's dad. My girls have never been. It's such a GREAT town. 


​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> We really need to figure this out ladies! Wouldn't be a hoot if we could ALL get together?! ​





jedijill said:


> That would be awesome if we could figure out a time!  (I'm willing to go to SF!)
> 
> Jill in CO





rentayenta said:


> With enough notice I could swing SF. M loves SF. ​





A group DisMeet in San Francisco would be fantastic!

I just wish I could confirm a date; but DH's work schedule does change right up until he books his ticket.    And then I have to work out if it fits my work schedule.   
I'll let you know the minute we know.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> A group DisMeet in San Francisco would be fantastic!
> 
> I just wish I could confirm a date; but DH's work schedule does change right up until he books his ticket.    And then I have to work out if it fits my work schedule.
> I'll let you know the minute we know.






No pressure. I know all too well the hassle of a DH with a crazy work schedule. 


​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> I would love help on the hotel.  I am looking at the DoubleTree. The thought of not staying at the GCV has me all in knots but I had no idea 7 months ago that we would have APs. Any suggestions other than the DoubleTree?
> 
> It looks like Splash should open up on our second to last day so that's good. ​



I looked at the DoubleTree prices during your visit and they are quite high just for a night. I can understand why you want to stay at the DoubleTree or any of the Hilton HHonors places. The Embassy Suites Anaheim - South is a very nice place to stay where you have the free shuttle and full breakfast. I always enjoy the inside at any of the Embassy Suites that I stay. The good thing about the Embassy Suites is there rooms which you can get your 5-6 people in the room. I don't know what other Hilton HHonors hotels that has shuttle service from the hotel to the DLR but I would not take the ART since you have to pay for multi day ART tickets and it will take time to get to the DLR since it stops at other places on the route.

I would mostly stay at a hotel that is walking distance from the DLR. I have learned over time that staying close with good walking distance is a must for me with the time and the break from the parks. I don't know about you and your family of how long do you want to walk from your hotel to the parks. But any hotel that is less than 10 minute walking distance is good. I don't depend on the ART buses since they can do take some time to pick you up and drop you off at ART stop. The hotel that I would stay is Best Western Park Place Inn since it is right next to the crosswalk on Harbor and is the closest non-Disney hotel to the DLR. BWPPI has a 2 Queen Bed room which also has a sofabed which can fit 6 people in one room. It also has continental breakfast which is nice as well.

If you are planning on driving to other places in SoCal during your trip, I would look for a hotel that has a shuttle service (only for hotel guests not ART) to the DLR. It does make sense to stay just a little away from the DLR since you can save more money on the hotel location where it is expensive when close to the DLR. Since you have the DAP, parking at the parking lot at the DLR can be quite expensive and time from getting to the parking lot to the turnstiles. 

Hope this helps.

That is good news to hear that Splash should be open during your trip.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> I looked at the DoubleTree prices during your visit and they are quite high just for a night. I can understand why you want to stay at the DoubleTree or any of the Hilton HHonors places. The Embassy Suites Anaheim - South is a very nice place to stay where you have the free shuttle and full breakfast. I always enjoy the inside at any of the Embassy Suites that I stay. The good thing about the Embassy Suites is there rooms which you can get your 5-6 people in the room. I don't know what other Hilton HHonors hotels that has shuttle service from the hotel to the DLR but I would not take the ART since you have to pay for multi day ART tickets and it will take time to get to the DLR since it stops at other places on the route.





I love the Embassy Suites chain too. My friend is allowing me to use her friends and family discount for the DoubleTree which makes it less expensive, even with parking, than the ES but you're right, ES are beautiful properties and I love their free hot breakfast. They also do a free cocktail/happy hour. 

So no ART? Parking is $17 a day at the DLR and I'll already be paying $15 at the DoubleTree. Parking is a scam. ​


> I would mostly stay at a hotel that is walking distance from the DLR. I have learned over time that staying close with good walking distance is a must for me with the time and the break from the parks. I don't know about you and your family of how long do you want to walk from your hotel to the parks. But any hotel that is less than 10 minute walking distance is good. I don't depend on the ART buses since they can do take some time to pick you up and drop you off at ART stop. The hotel that I would stay is Best Western Park Place Inn since it is right next to the crosswalk on Harbor and is the closest non-Disney hotel to the DLR. BWPPI has a 2 Queen Bed room which also has a sofabed which can fit 6 people in one room. It also has continental breakfast which is nice as well.





Have you stayed at the BWPPI? I have seen it many times and it's so close. I have a thing about low ceilings though and BW's always seem to have low ceilings.  I know it sounds so silly.​


> If you are planning on driving to other places in SoCal during your trip, I would look for a hotel that has a shuttle service (only for hotel guests not ART) to the DLR. It does make sense to stay just a little away from the DLR since you can save more money on the hotel location where it is expensive when close to the DLR. Since you have the DAP, parking at the parking lot at the DLR can be quite expensive and time from getting to the parking lot to the turnstiles.



We will have our car as we'll be coming from Vegas for soccer. That's a good idea to look for a shuttle service. The DoubleTree's site says shuttle service but someone mentioned that was discontinued and they know use ART. ​




> Hope this helps.
> 
> That is good news to hear that Splash should be open during your trip.





It helps so much, thank you!!!  And I agree about Splash. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

Even with the AP they charge for parking?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Even with the AP they charge for parking?






Yes because I only got the Deluxe. But I'd have to visit 17 more days and pay for parking to break even so I opted out. In my planning brain I see about 14 visits but some may be on property which won't cost me parking. Even if we stay offsite in March, we'll have ART.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> I love the Embassy Suites chain too. My friend is allowing me to use her friends and family discount for the DoubleTree which makes it less expensive, even with parking, than the ES but you're right, ES are beautiful properties and I love their free hot breakfast. They also do a free cocktail/happy hour.
> 
> So no ART? Parking is $17 a day at the DLR and I'll already be paying $15 at the DoubleTree. Parking is a scam.
> 
> 
> Have you stayed at the BWPPI? I have seen it many times and it's so close. I have a thing about low ceilings though and BW's always seem to have low ceilings.  I know it sounds so silly.
> 
> 
> We will have our car as we'll be coming from Vegas for soccer. That's a good idea to look for a shuttle service. The DoubleTree's site says shuttle service but someone mentioned that was discontinued and they know use ART.
> 
> 
> It helps so much, thank you!!!  And I agree about Splash. ​



I see. That makes sense to have a friend use their discount. ES are very nice places to stay and your right about the hot free breakfast and the happy hour which is nice as well.

You can still use the ART but I have terrible experience with the ART where it took 30 minutes to wait for the ART to pick us up from our hotel and from the loading zone at the DLR. There is also the stops on the way which can take some time. On average on a route for the ART buses to stop at the different hotels are at least 3+. Parking is expensive at the DLR as well as other hotels that are charging. This is where having the Premium AP would come in handy for those kind of situations unless you are willing to add $159 for your DAP. I would say that it isn't worth it to buy the parking for the DAP which it makes sense to put it into the Premium AP. No kidding that parking is a scam especially for the big hotels like Marriott, Hilton, etc. 

I have stayed at BWPPI a lot. But I haven't stayed their lately since the hotel fees are higher than BW Anaheim Inn which is a few buildings down from BWPPI. BWPPI is the closest hotel to the DLR which isn't a non-Disney hotel. The ceilings at the BW hotels are not that high and sometimes they can be noisy with the other guests but I mostly use those hotels as my place to stay since they are close to the DLR and I have a BW Rewards membership which I did save on hotel rooms.

That should be fun to go to Vegas for the soccer tournament and than drive down to SoCal. It makes sense to find a hotel that has it's own shuttle service. The other hotels around the DLR that I know that have a shuttle service without ART is Candy Cane Inn, Sheraton Anaheim Inn, ES South, & Wyndham Hotel Anaheim. 

Your welcome.




Pinkocto said:


> Even with the AP they charge for parking?



The only AP that will let you get free parking is the Premium & Premier AP. The other AP from the SoCal Select, SoCal and Deluxe don't come with it. You can get the parking with those AP by paying $159 more to add the parking. This is only for the Theme Park parking at the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure, Pumbaa Parking Lot and Toy Story Parking Lot. This does not include the DTD parking or hotel parking.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yes because I only got the Deluxe. But I'd have to visit 17 more days and pay for parking to break even so I opted out. In my planning brain I see about 14 visits but some may be on property which won't cost me parking. Even if we stay offsite in March, we'll have ART.​



That is terrible! Can you imagine how much they make on parking alone? 

Is ART a bus system?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pinkocto said:


> That is terrible! Can you imagine how much they make on parking alone?
> 
> Is ART a bus system?



The DLR makes a lot in parking from the theme park parking structure & lot, DTD parking and the hotel parking. Not only with regular cars but also buses, motor homes, and vehicles with trailers.

ART is Anaheim Regional Transportation. Here is there website: http://rideart.org/ It is a bus system that is mostly used for the  non-Disney hotel guests to get to the DLR.


----------



## rentayenta

Ugh Bret, bummer about the poor ART service. We used it in 2009 when we stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn and it felt like the system at WDW to me. It was;t perfect or even great but it was good enough and way better than parking and walking. Hmm.....lots to think about for sure. 


Thanks for the link too. 


Yeah Pam, they make a small fortune on parking. Its been ages since we have stayed offsite but I can't use points on a trip until Dec 1 2015.  I am borrowed to the hilt and then some. I booked one night in a studio for July and if I can get October, I'll dump July and use it for that. Not sure how to work out the rest but I am mulling over options.​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Ugh Bret, bummer about the poor ART service. We used it in 2009 when we stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn and it felt like the system at WDW to me. It was;t perfect or even great but it was good enough and way better than parking and walking. Hmm.....lots to think about for sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link too. ​



The ART system does feel like the bus system at WDW. It is not perfect and there can be times where it would take a while for the bus to arrive. I would rather drive since I am staying off-site and save time. But parking the car and getting to the front entrance at the parks do take time as well.

Your welcome.


----------



## Pinkocto

mvf-m11c said:


> The DLR makes a lot in parking from the theme park parking structure & lot, DTD parking and the hotel parking. Not only with regular cars but also buses, motor homes, and vehicles with trailers.
> 
> ART is Anaheim Regional Transportation. Here is there website: http://rideart.org/ It is a bus system that is mostly used for the  non-Disney hotel guests to get to the DLR.



Thank you Bret


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Ugh Bret, bummer about the poor ART service. We used it in 2009 when we stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn and it felt like the system at WDW to me. It was;t perfect or even great but it was good enough and way better than parking and walking. Hmm.....lots to think about for sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link too.
> 
> 
> Yeah Pam, they make a small fortune on parking. Its been ages since we have stayed offsite but I can't use points on a trip until Dec 1 2015.  I am borrowed to the hilt and then some. I booked one night in a studio for July and if I can get October, I'll dump July and use it for that. Not sure how to work out the rest but I am mulling over options.​



I can't imagine how much they make on parking! 

Let me know what the options are if you need help mulling


----------



## Pinkocto

And Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks again for that link Bret. ART looks like a good system but I imagine it can be a long drive with all the hotels on the route.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> The ART system does feel like the bus system at WDW. It is not perfect and there can be times where it would take a while for the bus to arrive. I would rather drive since I am staying off-site and save time. But parking the car and getting to the front entrance at the parks do take time as well.
> 
> Your welcome.




Happy New year Bret! ​



Pinkocto said:


> I can't imagine how much they make on parking!
> 
> Let me know what the options are if you need help mulling




The options are that we can either stay off property or we can try for the GCV with your points and I'll give you cash.  In a nutshell. I _*think*_ I my spill the beans for Gabby's 18th or Michael's 49th. I can't decide but I do know it has to have a gift attached to it. ​



Pinkocto said:


> And Happy New Year!!!!!




 Happy 2015 friend. I hope it finds us both more peace at work. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The options are that we can either stay off property or we can try for the GCV with your points and I'll give you cash.  In a nutshell. I _*think*_ I my spill the beans for Gabby's 18th or Michael's 49th. I can't decide but I do know it has to have a gift attached to it. ​



How many days and what kind of room? Were we thinking a 2BR? I'll check and see if I have enough. 

Ooohhh, who's birthday is first? M didn't ask what October trip you were talking about the other day he was reading over your shoulder? 




rentayenta said:


> Happy 2015 friend. I hope it finds us both more peace at work. ​



Major ditto on this!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> How many days and what kind of room? Were we thinking a 2BR? I'll check and see if I have enough.
> 
> Ooohhh, who's birthday is first? M didn't ask what October trip you were talking about the other day he was reading over your shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major ditto on this!




He knows better than to ask questions.   It only leads to things he doesn't want to know about. LOL!!!! His bday is after but it seems like the perfect 49th bday gift!!!!! Maybe too extravagent for an 18th. He loves Mexico and wants to cruise so it just makes sense.  


Yeah, a 2 bedroom. When we just went with our friends, they paid $10 a point for the Studio side but mull over what you think is best-we can work it out offline. If we leave for the cruise 10/18, I'd think we'd want two full days in the parks right? One at each park? More? The 18th is a Sunday. If we want to fly into OC or LGB, we can pick you up and of course drive all together to SD and then you can fly out of SD. Wonder if A&F are thinking of park time first but of course they're local. Gabby will also be living there by then but she'll have a tiny place I'm sure. Maybe arrive 15th? Parks the 16/17? The weekend points at the GCV are SO $$$. We can also always do offsite like at an Embassy Suites or something and use my friend's discount. It'll cost a lot less but the GCV is UNREAL! We have a little time to figure it out but not much.  The good news is our APs are good for every day in October.  

Where I messed up was borrowing too far out and not realizing I couldn't borrow more unless the trip fell _after_ Dec 1, 2015 as my UY is December.  I don't mind borrowing at all but when I called the other day thats what MS told me. I messed up BIG time.  We'll work it out and if we have to stay off property, it'll still be amazing! ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> He knows better than to ask questions.   It only leads to things he doesn't want to know about. LOL!!!! His bday is after but it seems like the perfect 49th bday gift!!!!! Maybe too extravagent for an 18th. He loves Mexico and wants to cruise so it just makes sense.
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 2 bedroom. When we just went with our friends, they paid $10 a point for the Studio side but mull over what you think is best-we can work it out offline. If we leave for the cruise 10/18, I'd think we'd want two full days in the parks right? One at each park? More? The 18th is a Sunday. If we want to fly into OC or LGB, we can pick you up and of course drive all together to SD and then you can fly out of SD. Wonder if A&F are thinking of park time first but of course they're local. Gabby will also be living there by then but she'll have a tiny place I'm sure. Maybe arrive 15th? Parks the 16/17? The weekend points at the GCV are SO $$$. We can also always do offsite like at an Embassy Suites or something and use my friend's discount. It'll cost a lot less but the GCV is UNREAL! We have a little time to figure it out but not much.  The good news is our APs are good for every day in October.
> 
> Where I messed up was borrowing too far out and not realizing I couldn't borrow more unless the trip fell _after_ Dec 1, 2015 as my UY is December.  I don't mind borrowing at all but when I called the other day thats what MS told me. I messed up BIG time.  We'll work it out and if we have to stay off property, it'll still be amazing! ​



Oh yes, the borrowing and use year confusion. I know it well. 

If I'm still at this job by October I've taken off from the 14th onward. How far is the Embassy Suites? I loved being on property so much. You're right, the GCV are fabulous. Im going to go look at the points charts.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> He knows better than to ask questions.   It only leads to things he doesn't want to know about. LOL!!!! His bday is after but it seems like the perfect 49th bday gift!!!!! Maybe too extravagent for an 18th. He loves Mexico and wants to cruise so it just makes sense.
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 2 bedroom. When we just went with our friends, they paid $10 a point for the Studio side but mull over what you think is best-we can work it out offline. If we leave for the cruise 10/18, I'd think we'd want two full days in the parks right? One at each park? More? The 18th is a Sunday. If we want to fly into OC or LGB, we can pick you up and of course drive all together to SD and then you can fly out of SD. Wonder if A&F are thinking of park time first but of course they're local. Gabby will also be living there by then but she'll have a tiny place I'm sure. Maybe arrive 15th? Parks the 16/17? The weekend points at the GCV are SO $$$. We can also always do offsite like at an Embassy Suites or something and use my friend's discount. It'll cost a lot less but the GCV is UNREAL! We have a little time to figure it out but not much.  The good news is our APs are good for every day in October.
> 
> Where I messed up was borrowing too far out and not realizing I couldn't borrow more unless the trip fell _after_ Dec 1, 2015 as my UY is December.  I don't mind borrowing at all but when I called the other day thats what MS told me. I messed up BIG time.  We'll work it out and if we have to stay off property, it'll still be amazing! ​



I'm late to the discussion, but I have points at the VGC....  No plans to use all of them next UY


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks again for that link Bret. ART looks like a good system but I imagine it can be a long drive with all the hotels on the route.



Your welcome Pam. ART is a nice system but I had terrible experience with it in the past. I might try it again one day but I mostly depend on the hotels that are walking distance from the DLR.




Pinkocto said:


> How far is the Embassy Suites?



The ES that Jenny is talking about is Embassy Suites Anaheim South. It is south on Harbor Blvd and the distance is about a mile from the DLR.


Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Oh yes, the borrowing and use year confusion. I know it well.
> 
> If I'm still at this job by October I've taken off from the 14th onward. How far is the Embassy Suites? I loved being on property so much. You're right, the GCV are fabulous. Im going to go look at the points charts.




I am SO mad at myself especially because we have APs now.  We can't stay there in March either. Or July. I booked one night with the 26 I had left to borrow which was dumb but now it;'s done and I did it by borrowing so I can't cancel.  Total user error. 

Let me know what you find out. I am scared to look.​




franandaj said:


> I'm late to the discussion, but I have points at the VGC....  No plans to use all of them next UY





Let's chat lady! And you can book now...interested in renting me some points for a night or two in July if my nights open up? I have July 8 but want the 6th and 7th too.  Again, I am SO mad at myself. 





What are you thinking pre-cruise? Parks for a day? 


​




mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome Pam. ART is a nice system but I had terrible experience with it in the past. I might try it again one day but I mostly depend on the hotels that are walking distance from the DLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ES that Jenny is talking about is Embassy Suites Anaheim South. It is south on Harbor Blvd and the distance is about a mile from the DLR.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone.





 You're correct the ES South. Love the free breakfast and evening cocktail/app hours. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

October isn't too bad at all, it's the second cheapest time. 65 for weekends, 52 for weekdays, 182 total for three nights. I have enough points. I just saw Alison's post. I don't know if that changes your thoughts. Let me know


----------



## Pinkocto

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome Pam. ART is a nice system but I had terrible experience with it in the past. I might try it again one day but I mostly depend on the hotels that are walking distance from the DLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ES that Jenny is talking about is Embassy Suites Anaheim South. It is south on Harbor Blvd and the distance is about a mile from the DLR.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone.




I'd be very cautious too if I had a terrible experience with them. Terrible experiences should have no place on vacations.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> October isn't too bad at all, it's the second cheapest time. 65 for weekends, 52 for weekdays, 182 total for three nights. I have enough points. I just saw Alison's post. I don't know if that changes your thoughts. Let me know





I say if you have them, lets use yours. There is *no* sense in you paying anything OOP.  I can chat with her about July points if a villa opens up. Think about how much you'd like in cash and we'll chat about that offline.  





Alison, are you thinking of the park for a day pre-cruise? 


​


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'd be very cautious too if I had a terrible experience with them. Terrible experiences should have no place on vacations.





Amen girlfriend! ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Let's chat lady! And you can book now...interested in renting me some points for a night or two in July if my nights open up? I have July 8 but want the 6th and 7th too.  Again, I am SO mad at myself.
> 
> What are you thinking pre-cruise? Parks for a day?​



What did you want? A studio? There's absolutely no availability.  We should have talked about this when you were down!  



Pinkocto said:


> October isn't too bad at all, it's the second cheapest time. 65 for weekends, 52 for weekdays, 182 total for three nights. I have enough points. I just saw Alison's post. I don't know if that changes your thoughts. Let me know



I could always make the reservation now and see if Pam can get one in March.



rentayenta said:


> Alison, are you thinking of the park for a day pre-cruise? ​



I'm pretty sure that Fran will nix that, we'll be lucky to get packed and on the road on the 18th!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> What did you want? A studio? There's absolutely no availability.  We should have talked about this when you were down!
> 
> 
> 
> I could always make the reservation now and see if Pam can get one in March.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Fran will nix that, we'll be lucky to get packed and on the road on the 18th!







 We should have. It didn't occur to me that we left on the 7th month mark. I am kicking myself. Hard! 


That's a good idea.  As long as it won't do anything to your points. Let me start a group email/text with all of us. Might be easier that way. 

I really am kicking myself for getting myself in the points mess. What I need is an add on.  ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I say if you have them, lets use yours. There is *no* sense in you paying anything OOP.  I can chat with her about July points if a villa opens up. Think about how much you'd like in cash and we'll chat about that offline.  ​



Will do, we have plenty of time to figure out the particulars.  




rentayenta said:


> We should have. It didn't occur to me that we left on the 7th month mark. I am kicking myself. Hard!
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  As long as it won't do anything to your points. Let me start a group email/text with all of us. Might be easier that way.
> 
> I really am kicking myself for getting myself in the points mess. What I need is an add on.  ​



What's done is done, no need to beat yourself up.  It's not the end of the world.  We'll figure it out  

Add-ons are fun things to think about


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Will do, we have plenty of time to figure out the particulars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's done is done, no need to beat yourself up.  It's not the end of the world.  We'll figure it out
> 
> Add-ons are fun things to think about





 Yay us! This is going to be so fun! 


For sure not the end of the world but the irony of having less than no points and an AP is pathetic.  LOL!

Anything fun planned this weekend? Still silly cold. Trying to find the courage to go grocery shopping. Joshua has an indoor soccer game tonight. 

​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yay us! This is going to be so fun!
> 
> 
> For sure not the end of the world but the irony of having less than no points and an AP is pathetic.  LOL!
> 
> Anything fun planned this weekend? Still silly cold. Trying to find the courage to go grocery shopping. Joshua has an indoor soccer game tonight.
> 
> ​



I'm excited!!! 


How was Josh's game? Indoor sounds quite good with the temps you've been talking about. 

I worked yesterday but I have today off. And then in Tuesday I escape to Florida for a few days.  

I totally understand your frustration about no points with an AP. In hindsight, if you hadn't borrowed what would you have done? And you didn't know you'd be getting APs until last minute.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm excited!!!
> 
> 
> How was Josh's game? Indoor sounds quite good with the temps you've been talking about.
> 
> I worked yesterday but I have today off. And then in Tuesday I escape to Florida for a few days.
> 
> I totally understand your frustration about no points with an AP. In hindsight, if you hadn't borrowed what would you have done? And you didn't know you'd be getting APs until last minute.





His game was fun! They call it futsal because they use this smaller,heavier, more dense ball. They won 8-0.  

You go to Florida Tuesday? WDW? Am I behind? Lucky you!!! 

​


----------



## eandesmom

UGH, I am so sorry to hear about the point mess.  I feel your pain.  We just booked our Aulani flights last week and I adjusted our reservation to match our plans which are 1 night in Waikiki and 5 at Aulani.  I let the boys help pick the resort for Waikiki.  Then they both started begging for one more night there and one less at Aulani.

Evan goes..."but then you'll get some points back so it will SAVE".  

Yeah, not.  Those are borrowed points bud, they'd be put into a UY I do not have another trip planned for.

Not to mention that another hotel night would actually be real $$.

We are literally taking our 2015 UY "off" from DVC travel, which like you is really calendar 2016 due to the Dec UY.  I have to let my points recover!

Was there a different point choice you could have made though with what you used?  Or did you just use up points you wish you hadn't?  Occasionally folks have had luck with getting things reallocated.  YAY for Pam and Alison


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> UGH, I am so sorry to hear about the point mess.  I feel your pain.  We just booked our Aulani flights last week and I adjusted our reservation to match our plans which are 1 night in Waikiki and 5 at Aulani.  I let the boys help pick the resort for Waikiki.  Then they both started begging for one more night there and one less at Aulani.
> 
> Evan goes..."but then you'll get some points back so it will SAVE".
> 
> Yeah, not.  Those are borrowed points bud, they'd be put into a UY I do not have another trip planned for.
> 
> Not to mention that another hotel night would actually be real $$.
> 
> We are literally taking our 2015 UY "off" from DVC travel, which like you is really calendar 2016 due to the Dec UY.  I have to let my points recover!
> 
> Was there a different point choice you could have made though with what you used?  Or did you just use up points you wish you hadn't?  Occasionally folks have had luck with getting things reallocated.  YAY for Pam and Alison





I'm not sure I could have done it any other way. I just didn't realize I couldn't keep borrowing for trips this year.  

Yay for booking Aulani!  I just got an offer saying APs get 30% off per night. That's the only way we'll be going anytime soon.  What did you book? So you've got 5 at Aulani and one in Waikiki and they want 4/2? When is your trip? Did you face flight fees when you changed? 

I need to let mine recover too. Sadly. I need an add on in the worst way. And  thank goodness for Pam and Alison! Can't wait to cruise with them too.  Its going to be a party. 

Any Disneyland plans this year? I'd love to meet up. We've got, tentatively March 30-April 3, July 7&8, maybe more but staying offsite. Right now I only have July 8th booked at the GCV. October 16 and 17 pre-cruise, and then we'll do early December before the APs expire. We're going to milk every last mile out of them.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I need to let mine recover too. Sadly. I need an add on in the worst way. And  thank goodness for Pam and Alison! Can't wait to cruise with them too.  Its going to be a party.​



I can't wait for this one too!  As I was writing up my last day yesterday, I was thinking about how it might play out.  With all three kids, would you and Michael do any of the Mixology or Tequila or other tastings?  I can't see Fran and I in bathing suits lounging at the pool, but if you all were there we would probably stop by and grab a slice or a drink.  I need to get you my reservation number so that we can be linked for dinner.  That will make it so much fun!  We're usually by ourselves.



rentayenta said:


> Any Disneyland plans this year? I'd love to meet up. We've got, tentatively March 30-April 3, July 7&8, maybe more but staying offsite. Right now I only have July 8th booked at the GCV. October 16 and 17 pre-cruise, and then we'll do early December before the APs expire. We're going to milk every last mile out of them.​



So I made your Waitlist for July, but what nights are you wanting the VGC for in October?  I think you said three nights, the 15th through the 18th?  I'll book that as soon as you confirm.

I actually contacted David's Vacation Rentals last night to rent two of our five contracts. We only have one trip to WDW this year, that used up my VWL contract.  My birthday is eating up all the VGC points, so I have SSR and BCV points that I won't be using until calendar year 2016.


----------



## jedijill

I took 2014 off to catch up on my points.  I need more points too!  I saw an article that said that DVC is jacking up the price for existing resorts and they are expecting the Poly to go even higher.  Too bad I can't afford another resale contract right now.

I'm so sad that I didn't book that cruise with you guys!!!!!  Ugh. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I can't wait for this one too!  As I was writing up my last day yesterday, I was thinking about how it might play out.  With all three kids, would you and Michael do any of the Mixology or Tequila or other tastings?  I can't see Fran and I in bathing suits lounging at the pool, but if you all were there we would probably stop by and grab a slice or a drink.  I need to get you my reservation number so that we can be linked for dinner.  That will make it so much fun!  We're usually by ourselves.




 We do need to link.  I think we'll do a Mixology. Joshua will be great with his sisters there. I am sure we'll spend lots of time on the deck too.​




> So I made your Waitlist for July, but what nights are you wanting the VGC for in October?  I think you said three nights, the 15th through the 18th?  I'll book that as soon as you confirm.




 Thank you!!!! I think those are the dates; 3 nights. ​


> I actually contacted David's Vacation Rentals last night to rent two of our five contracts. We only have one trip to WDW this year, that used up my VWL contract.  My birthday is eating up all the VGC points, so I have SSR and BCV points that I won't be using until calendar year 2016.




Speaking of your bday, I need the details girl! ​





jedijill said:


> I took 2014 off to catch up on my points.  I need more points too!  I saw an article that said that DVC is jacking up the price for existing resorts and they are expecting the Poly to go even higher.  Too bad I can't afford another resale contract right now.
> 
> I'm so sad that I didn't book that cruise with you guys!!!!!  Ugh.
> 
> Jill in CO




I bet the Poly will cost so much.  

I'm sad too....... Would have been perfect!​


----------

